# Habeis visto el ibex 35 NOVIEMBRE +



## No Registrado (30 Oct 2010)

Hago una pequeña trampita para abrir el hilo, pero como es sabado y ultimo dia de ( sera en ) Octubre :fiufiu::fiufiu:

Si alguno tenia pensado abrirlo mañana ::

No os desanimeis, os queda la Pole


----------



## candil (30 Oct 2010)

Que no son buenas las prisas, chaval

Poooooole


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2010)

Sera en Noviembre.

La semana que viene, el Barbas es el prota.


----------



## candil (30 Oct 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Sera en Noviembre.
> 
> La semana que viene, el Barbas es el prota.



No jodas, ¿y qué va a dar, un golpe de estado?


----------



## Nico (30 Oct 2010)

Pero cuanta mala leche malvado Zuloman !!

Cuando se entere Pecata Minuta te pondrá a parir !! 

Anoto la sub-sub-pole y denuncio la trampa infame.


----------



## Asturiano (30 Oct 2010)

Semana interesante sin duda, marcará el futuro de la crisis.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Oct 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Pero cuanta mala leche *malvado Zuloman *!!
> 
> Cuando se entere Pecata Minuta te pondrá a parir !!
> 
> Anoto la sub-sub-pole y denuncio la trampa infame.



Es el, el capitan zuloman.....

se siente Pecata  al fin y al cabo solo me adelante un par de horas, eso si con nocturnidad y alevosia, a sabiendas de que era sabado night :XX:

Por cierto, cada vez que habla el barbas sube el pan, yo preferiria que hablara Zapatero, ideal para cortos hoygan.


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2010)

candil dijo:


> No jodas, ¿y qué va a dar, un golpe de estado?



No, todavia no toca el golpe de estado.

Primeramente, tiene que dar mas gasolina para que el coche no se pare. A medio plazo van a preparar una inflacion de cojones.


----------



## fmc (30 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Es el, el capitan zuloman.....
> 
> se siente Pecata  al fin y al cabo solo me adelante un par de horas, eso si con nocturnidad y alevosia, a sabiendas de que era sabado night :XX:
> 
> Por cierto, cada vez que habla el barbas sube el pan, yo preferiria que hablara Zapatero, ideal para cortos hoygan.



ejem, que yo sepa, octubre tiene 31 días :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Disculpen mi ignorancia, pero peor es saberla y no preguntar
> 
> A quien se refieren con el barbas?
> 
> Será que lo que realmente me atormenta es no poder haber evitado quien es Belén Esteban?



Tito Bernanke, el mas hdlgp


----------



## Inmoindultado (31 Oct 2010)

The Next Round

On *November 2-3, 2010*, the Federal Reserve will decide if it will pursue another round of quantitative easing - pumping more money into the economy. Instead of restoring our economic strength long term, this Keynesian move will only plunge us deeper into debt.

BEN SHALOM BERNAKI ANNUNAKI


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hago una pequeña trampita para abrir el hilo, pero como es sabado y ultimo dia de ( sera en ) Octubre :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Si alguno tenia pensado abrirlo mañana ::
> 
> No os desanimeis, os queda la Pole



¿que pasa, te apetecía abrir un hilo o que? 

¡Tenías la excusa pero aun era pronto y decidiste forzar la situación! alguien te las hará pagar 

PD: Creo que aun salgo en primera página, que nadie se olvide de ponerle 5 estrellas.


----------



## debianita (31 Oct 2010)

Zulópata ... es ustec un ansias .... :ouch: :ouch: :ouch: ya no se respeta nada. Al menos podría haber puesto un título bueno: Habeis visto el ibex 35 Noviembre Pepon's Pain

Pillo sitio y esas cosas.

PD: Esperemos que el Cóndor pille sitio tambien y se pase mucho por el hilo 8:


----------



## aksarben (31 Oct 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Pero cuanta mala leche malvado Zuloman !!
> 
> Cuando se entere Pecata Minuta te pondrá a parir !!
> 
> Anoto la sub-sub-pole y denuncio la trampa infame.



Y encima con faltas de hortojrafía en el título, le va a caer la del pulpo...


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Oct 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Y encima con faltas de hortojrafía en el título, le va a caer la del pulpo...



Buenos días ^__^!

Ya no se respeta nada :X. Nos costó sudor y lágrimas el acento de "Habéis"... y ya ha vuelto de nuevo.

Invoco a la talivana para que le de su justo castigo al infame .

Carvil ¿desde Cuba? ¿Capital o provincias?... quiero ir antes de que se muera el viejito... pero eso de que sea el país más caro de latinoamérica y tal, me echa un poco para atrás. Ya veremos .

Un saludo


----------



## tarrito (31 Oct 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heRJSuRHihA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE] :ouch:

ustec y el calendario ... ¿¿??


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Oct 2010)

¿alguien conoce link securities? a ver que me contais , es que tengo un conocido ahi y antes de cambiarme de r4 querria oir opiniones


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿alguien conoce link securities? a ver que me contais , es que tengo un conocido ahi y antes de cambiarme de r4 querria oir opiniones



Mirando la web hay una cosa que ya no me gusta y es que no publican sus tarifas, eso siempre me da mal fario


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2010)

Su analista principal es un paquete redomado.


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2010)

A los buenos días!

UP al hilo que hoy hay bolsa, de momento estamos pepones.


----------



## pyn (1 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> UP al hilo que hoy hay bolsa, de momento estamos pepones.



Pepones no, muy pepones... además en todos los índices.


Buenos días a tod@s.


----------



## fmc (1 Nov 2010)

Aquí está la gente en los cementerios recordando a las gacelillas que quedaron por el camino :|


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

Buena caida.

El chulibex amplificando los movimientos del resto de indices.

Barbas, te esperamos.


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2010)

Parece que nos giramos hacia abajo con fuerza, como no sea cierre de gap mal vamos....

edito: o bien, claro


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

Falta otro tramo a la baja en los proximos minutos.


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Falta otro tramo a la baja en los proximos minutos.



El S&P aun se ha quedado muy lejos de su gap. Pero tiene pinta de que podría bajar más todavía.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

Ahi lo tenemos.

Al chulibex lo veo muy debil en la ultimas 2 semanas. Cuando el SP y Eurostoxx giren hacia abajo (que espero que lo hagan mas pronto que tarde), el chulibex se va a pegar un buen castañon.

Son los bancos los que le estan fastidiando al chulibex.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Nov 2010)

¿alguien se atreve a dar niveles estilo pollastre_ market? :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

Yo no.

El hostion esta siendo muy considerable.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2010)

Que masacre han hecho a los largos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Yo no.
> 
> El hostion esta siendo muy considerable.



fue bueno para mis cortos del viernes, ya cerrados y ahora largo


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2010)

El Stoxx se está dando un ostiazo considerable también y el S&P aun sigue sin cerrar gap.

edito: parece que hoy el problema es Irlanda.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Nov 2010)

mientras SAN se mantenga por encima del 8,90, esto es un lateral jrande entre 11.000 y 10.500

creo, vamos


----------



## syn (1 Nov 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Invoco a la talivana para que le *de *su justo castigo al infame .



No es por defender las faltas, ni a Zuloman pero... dé ejemplo ::::::

P.D: Que webos hace el ibex abierto... ya no respetan ni a los muertos :no:


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2010)

syn dijo:


> No es por defender las faltas, ni a Zuloman pero... dé ejemplo ::::::
> 
> P.D: Que webos hace el ibex abierto... ya no respetan ni a los muertos :no:



Todos sabemos que el Ibex *YA* está muerto


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2010)

Lo más curioso de todo es que hoy es un POMO Day...


----------



## Gotterdamerung (1 Nov 2010)

La gente despertando y pasando toda la pasta al Oro y la Plata.


----------



## fmc (1 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo más curioso de todo es que hoy es un POMO Day...



Pues lo mismo empieza a subir hasta las 16.... acaban de comprar 40 contratos en el ibex


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Nov 2010)

Lo que ha pasado hasta el momento no es significativo. Todavía no se ha movido ficha. Seguimos navegando en el canal principal.


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Nov 2010)

Por cierto Buenos días...empezamos la jornada, tarde pero empezamos.


Se teme un movimiento "estratégico" fuerte, las entradas de poco volumen y con mucho cuidado.

Si a alguna gran corporación le da por entrar en juego en las elecciones (bien para apoyar a demócratas (subida vertical) o bien a Republicanos (caída a plomo)), te pueden dejar en calzoncillos en dos milisegundos (y en noviembre ya hace frio)


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2010)

Se rumorea por ahí que la caida de esta mañana se debe a la quiebra de Ambac
:8:


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Nov 2010)

10.661 desde los 10.891 y esto en un dia que no previa nada no?

y el SAN en 8,99... venga a por los 8,50 y luego los 7,35...


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 10.661 desde los 10.891 y esto en un dia que no previa nada no?
> 
> y el SAN en 8,99



Hoy es primer día del mes, se preveían subidas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy es primer día del mes, se preveían subidas.



pues debo ser tonto, pero miro los graficos del bbva por ejemplo, y me dice que empieza una correccion fuerte ahora este mes... no se


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues debo ser tonto, pero miro los graficos del bbva por ejemplo, y me dice que empieza una correccion fuerte ahora este mes... no se



No me mezcles datos mensuales con datos diarios, por favor 

Yo también tengo eso previsto, pero eso no quiere decir que algún día se pueda ir en contra.


----------



## Misterio (1 Nov 2010)

Bonita apertura la que va a tener AMBAC 

Ambac Financial Group, Inc.: NYSE:ABK quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No me mezcles datos mensuales con datos diarios, por favor
> 
> Yo también tengo eso previsto, pero eso no quiere decir que algún día se pueda ir en contra.



estoy mirando el de 6M


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

Lo de hoy es una señal.

Vaya hostion siendo POMO day y primer dia de mes (magia del 1º de mes).

Se acerca mes tonuliano.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

En 5 min comienza la fiesta.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

Jur acabo de ver el enlace de Ambac... miedito ::.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

Hoy dia de los difuntos, huele a cadaver financiero.


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2010)

Yo sigo sin ver el guano :


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

El barbas es quien tiene la llave.


----------



## Asturiano (1 Nov 2010)

Os voy a chupar toda la sangre.


----------



## Misterio (1 Nov 2010)

El ISM ha debido de salir muy bueno, se acaban las excusas de Bernanke para usar más pasta, aunque me da que le va a dar igual y lo va a hacer.




> ISM de manufacturas	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Se esperaba bajada de 54,4 a 54 y queda en 56,9




Edit.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Nov 2010)

¡como lo ves market? esos 10900c son el techo absoluto del canal o vamos a "tantearlo" en busca de los oncemiles hoy mismoienso:


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Nov 2010)

Se empiezan a calentar motores, nos sitúan al borde del precipicio y empieza la fiesta.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Nov 2010)

mbac Financial Group anuncia hoy que su consejo de administración decidió no pagar los intereses debidos hoy 1º de noviembre de 2010 sobre obligaciones a 7,50% con vencimiento el 1º de mayo de 2023. Si los intereses no son pagados dentro de los 30 días, habrá cesación de pagos"


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Se empiezan a calentar motores, nos sitúan al borde del precipicio y empieza la fiesta.



¿cual consideras que es el nivel que debiera perder el SP para meternos en un rally tonuliano?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿cual consideras que es el nivel que debiera perder el SP para meternos en un rally tonuliano?



No es por fastidiar, pero creo que narket se refiere a fiesta alcista ::

Tocamos el suelo del canal y rebotamos, asi que estovaparriba 


Pero contesta market ¿ que te dice tu play ? que rompemos esos 10900 y a los oncemiles o que no hay huevos


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿cual consideras que es el nivel que debiera perder el SP para meternos en un rally tonuliano?




1165 perderlo con fuerza, es decir sin parar en ese nivel y a partir de 1140, cualquier cosa podría pasar. Siempre con reservas ya que no soy un experto en medio plazo. (Vamos más de 2-3 días:


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Nov 2010)

Ahora mismo estamos al borde del abismo. Base del canal principal, si ahora con todos los actores en escena cae...caerá fuerte.

De momento nos mantenemos al margen.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

Estamos en el Chulibex al mismo nivel que antes de la publicacion del dato macro.

Mucho fuego de artificio.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ahora mismo estamos al borde del abismo. Base del canal principal, si ahora con todos los actores en escena cae...caerá fuerte.
> 
> De momento nos mantenemos al margen.



¿¿En que rango temporal lo miras??


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Nov 2010)

Parece que ahora aguantan un poco el Ibex.

¿Alguien por ahí que esté comprando...?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Parece que ahora aguantan un poco el Ibex.
> 
> ¿Alguien por ahí que esté comprando...?



yo he cerrado largos en el rebote 

y ahora no se si ponerme corto, largo o todo lo contrario ienso:


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Nov 2010)

El gráfico que miro es diario y a 1 minuto. Después tenemos un gráfico propio generado por nuestro sistema.

Ayer es el pasado y mañana es el futuro.

Vamos a empezar a operar...a ver como se da la cosa.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Nov 2010)

Yo estoy ahora mismo con el dilema pollástrico de tener la semana resuelta en pleno lunes.

Avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, etc...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Nov 2010)

largo otra vez en 10580f


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

El chulibex testando los minimos de la jornada y el SP sin despeinarse.


----------



## tarrito (1 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo estoy ahora mismo con el dilema pollástrico de tener la semana resuelta en pleno lunes.
> 
> Avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, miedo, avaricia, etc...



:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

pues deja pasar el lunes, no!??

mañana será otro día ... vamos! es lo que haría yo :X


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Nov 2010)

y san 8,95. enesima prueba de resistencia, mañana tendran que salir a decir algo o qué?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Nov 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> pues deja pasar el lunes, no!??
> 
> mañana será otro día ... vamos! es lo que haría yo :X



Ya he cerrado cortos, así de paso ayudo a que MM le pueda meter un spike antes del cierre.

Mañana elecciones USA, deben estar las encuestas que echan humo.

El Ibex aparentemente muy flojo, lo mismo parecía el miércoles pasado y todavía hubo fiesta el viernes.

Siendo POMO day, lo suyo sería que el SP cerrase como poco donde está ahora, pero cualquiera sabe. :rolleye:


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Nov 2010)

Esto está hoy para valientes..un último intento de regresar al canal y si no ...abandonamos hasta mañana.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Nov 2010)

10629---

*-1,70%*

somos nosotros solos?

edito: SAN 8,92


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

Sigue la hostia.

Joder, veremos los 105XX


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Nov 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 10629---
> 
> *-1,70%*
> 
> somos nosotros solos?



Mira los índices mundiales como están....no tiene muy buena pinta. Hay algo raro por ahí...pronto saldremos de dudas.
Estamos fuera con el culete escocido que no destrozado. Estos días son para entrar con poquito y con mucho cuidado.:cook:


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Nov 2010)

pues estoy viendo los internacionales... y sí, somos nosotros, tiene que haber alguna noticia sobre nosotros... que se nos ha pasado


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

De hecho, operar mañana + pasado mañana sera una locura.

Tito rocks !!!


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues estoy viendo los internacionales... y sí, somos nosotros, tiene que haber alguna noticia sobre nosotros... que se nos ha pasado



Lo que pasa es que estamos inflados de mierda hasta el cuello.


----------



## Asturiano (1 Nov 2010)

Y si estamos en octubre en vez de noviembre... ienso:


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

En el CFD de IGMarkets ya hemos visto el 10599,5.


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2010)

Parece que ya va a entrar tito Ben con su arsenal....


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que ya va a entrar tito Ben con su arsenal....



Lo curioso es que es el Chulibex el que esta destrozado.

El SP esta alcista, aunque yo lo veo bastante cansado.

Por debajo de 1080 le meto cortos.


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que ya va a entrar tito Ben con su arsenal....



Para volver a la normalidad deberíamos ir a 10740....pero hoy vamos por libre totalmente.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

BBVA y SAN tienen un aspecto grafico bastante chungo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Nov 2010)

La gran banca está machacando al Ibex 35 - 2567358 - elEconomista.es

y


BCE no compra deuda pública

El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) no compró la semana pasada deuda por tercera semana consecutiva, lo que indica que la entidad consideró que no fue necesario intervenir en el mercado pese a las tensiones. El banco europeo informó hoy de que llevará a cabo mañana una subasta a tipo de interés variable y con una semana de vencimiento para retirar la deuda adquirida hasta ahora por valor de 63.500 millones de euros. Con esta retirada de liquidez quiere neutralizar el efecto de la compra de deuda pública y evitar que suba la inflación.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2010)

Al borde de la bancarrota: Ambac incumple el pago de los intereses de su deuda - 2567973 - elEconomista.es


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Nov 2010)

BBVA agita a Telefónica: el banco mueve en bolsa el 3,3% del capital por €3.000 millones - Cotizalia.com


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Nov 2010)

Señal de entrada empujados por los americanos.....esto ni se mueve.

Ahora mismo metes unos largos y es jugarse el cuello.....pues envidín con miedo.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

Hamijo, ahora lo mejor es estar fuera.

Mañana va a ser una loteria.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Nov 2010)

Pero, pero, ¿qué es esta anarquía?
Hilo de noviembre abierto en octubre (zuloman tramposo), el título sin acentos, sin los interrogantes... :no::no:

Zuloman, las prisas no son buenas consejeras.


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2010)

¿quien lo iba a decir de esta gente?


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Nov 2010)

al final chaparemos en 10.650 aguantando


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> al final chaparemos en 10.650 aguantando



Da igual, la vela ya la ha marcado.

A ver el barbas, no descartemos que tiren hoy y mañana el SP para forzarle un poco mas.


----------



## Desencantado (1 Nov 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> al final chaparemos en 10.650 aguantando



Al final chaparemos.

Es lo único que tengo claro.

*EDITO:* IBEX 35 cierre en 10.649,5. Mi más sincera enhorabuena por su ojo clínico, Sr. Azkunaveteya.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Nov 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> al final chaparemos en 10.650 aguantando



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

esto si que ha sido una autentica robasta 

A ver que dice Mulder, pero casi no me hace falta que diga nada para saber que han comprado en subasta ..........parece que esperan gap al alza para mañana 

Desde luego seria una jugada maestra por parte de los leoncios, primero despluman a los cortos, luego despluman a los largos, luego sacan del mercado a todos.....y mañana todo el pastel para ellos solitos ::

Yo no se si mañana :::::: con mis largos, pero no me he dejado amedrentar y los aguante sin cerrar :no:

Pecata, lo de los interrogantes se lo voy a admitir como animal acuatico, lo de los acentos.....les invito a todos ustedes a revisar mis post y veran que no hay un solo acento, NUNCA los pongo en internete, solo cuando escribo a mano :no:


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

A pesar del día tan negativo no he visto fuertes ventas, más bien normalitas y la actividad ha sido parca, como viene siendo costumbre últimamente. Hoy se han pasado el día vendiendo hasta pasadas las 16:15 y a partir de ahí han comprado con muy poca fuerza, parecía más bien un cierre de posiciones.

En subasta han vendido, pero usando filtros.

Parece que lo del viernes no fue que se pusieron largos, sino un cierre de cortos en toda regla para volverlos a abrir hoy. No parece que se decanten por el lado alcista en absoluto. Con este escenario, y algunas pistas técnicas que veo en los gráficos, estoy casi seguro de que mañana nos volveremos a caer.


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> esto si que ha sido una autentica robasta
> 
> ...




No está usted solo en este viaje....::


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.
> 
> A pesar del día tan negativo no he visto fuertes ventas, más bien normalitas y la actividad ha sido parca, como viene siendo costumbre últimamente. Hoy se han pasado el día vendiendo hasta pasadas las 16:15 y a partir de ahí han comprado con muy poca fuerza, parecía más bien un cierre de posiciones.
> 
> ...




Arggg no me diga usted eso, si bien es verdad que algo he soltado al final para suavizar la jornada de pérdidas, he dejado posiciones abiertas, de momento con un colchoncito amortiguador.::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No está usted solo en este viaje....::



No me parece usted un mal compañero de viaje :: si se sumara maese pollastre ( que esta de viaje lieteralmente ) mañana ni me molestaba en mirar la bolsa, bueno si, para saber cuanto ganaba 


Mulder, no entiendo como han vendido en subasta y lo han subido casi 40 pipos : 

En cualquier caso espero que al menos mañana me sirva usted de sentimiento contrario :fiufiu:

por cierto ¿ cual es la hora magica mañana?


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

Parece que el Chulibex esta mas tranquilo tras la robasta.

No esta amplificando los movimientos del SP.

Bueno, mañan y pasado son los dias claves.


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Arggg no me diga usted eso, si bien es verdad que algo he soltado al final para suavizar la jornada de pérdidas, he dejado posiciones abiertas, de momento con un colchoncito amortiguador.::



Bueno hoy es un POMO day así que es probable que abramos al alza, otra cosa es lo que puede suceder después


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2010)

Que siga la fiesta

Moody's da por desaparecido el riesgo de impago de Grecia, Irlanda y Portugal - 2568499 - elEconomista.es


----------



## EL_LIMITE (1 Nov 2010)

Bueno poco a poco me habéis ido enganchando, hoy me he hecho unos buenos cortos en el mini, la suerte del nuevo supongo. La putada es que no tengo un puto sistema supongo que lo iré patentando con los golpes, opero a ojímetro mirando los indicadores más utilizados y eso se que sólo conlleva a la ruina, por ahora ha salido bien el asunto y estoy en positivo, pregunta gacelística total compensa operar en el futuro del ibex en vez del mini ??? es que he estado observando y veía poco volumen ???


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes... 

Si os dijera que he vendido en 10810f esta mañana que pensaríais...? Pues como no podía estar pendiente del ordenador lo he comprado en 10785f... ::

Al final he llegado a las 17h y he abierto un largo en 10530f, para mi el punto clave son los 10582c, fibo61,8% del movimiento 10310/11022, de perderlo, nos iríamos a buscar el comienzo del movimiento 10310.

Un detalle que he visto que nadie ha puesto, es que el DAX ha marcado hoy NUEVO MÁXIMO ANUAL en 6670,9

Saludos...

PD: Por ahora la MM200 en semanal del S&P sigue aguantando... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...5-sera-en-octubre-2010-a-118.html#post3411696


----------



## Misterio (1 Nov 2010)

Y ahora qué les pasa a los futuros del Ibex que se están dando un hostión de cuidao.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

En IGMarkets, el Chulibex se acaba de caer 50 pipos en 2 minutos.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

Vaya fostion se esta pegando el Chulibex. Y el SP con pinta de bajar.

No se donde va a acabar esto.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Vaya fostion se esta pegando el Chulibex. Y el SP con pinta de bajar.
> 
> No se donde va a acabar esto.



No se pero yo estoy en el momento y-si.

Y si mañana el resultado electoral no gusta? y si helicopter ben no mete todo lo que gustaria o fuera de farol?

En fin, mañana desfibridador en mano podriamos comenzar una nueva era :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Edito: el dow en rojote.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

No descartemos que hoy le peguen una hostia al SP para forzar al barbas (ya sabemos que el tipo es un manirroto).

La debilidad del Chulibex ya lleva tiempo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Nov 2010)

Buenas Tardes Señoreh
Estoy de vuelta por aqui y traigo guano del bueno para todos,nos esperan dias de vino y rosas como decia uno de por aqui :XX:
Y recordad: No toqueis un largo ni con un palo


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2010)

Parece que la CFTC está persiguiendo a JPMorgan y al HSBC por manipulación en el mercado de la plata:

CFTC Investigates JPMorgan, HSBC as Firms Sued for Silver Market Manipulation


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

el mundillo financiero esta lleno de hijos de puta.


----------



## Visilleras (1 Nov 2010)

¿El barbas ha dicho algo ya?


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿El barbas ha dicho algo ya?



es pasado mañana.


----------



## Misterio (1 Nov 2010)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿El barbas ha dicho algo ya?




Es el miércoles cuando habla.


Pero como no saque la billetera a pasear hoy le van a dar un toque de atención.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Nov 2010)

Bombazo nuclear con daños en cubierta, nos hundimos.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Bombazo nuclear con daños en cubierta, nos hundimos.



joder macho, que susto. Ese video es bastante antiguo


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

Desde el cierre, al Chulibex ya le ha comido 100 pipos.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> joder macho, que susto. Ese video es bastante antiguo



Cual? el de saez?

Si es ese, si es antiguo pero mitico.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

ese, ese.

Es un poco demagogo pero es un maestro.

Le empece a leer a finales de los 90s y el tio no cambia.


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2010)

Ahora si que viene el tito Ben con la saca y el helicóptero


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

Lo van a cerrar por encima de 1079.

Por debajo, se les podria ir de las manos.

En 28 min tendremos la respuesta.


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2010)

A JPM le están creciendo los enanos, parece que hay algo más:

SEC Investigating Deal Between JPMorgan and Hedge Fund Magnetar - ProPublica


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

Tito Bernanke se ha gastado una pasta en hacer otra de las suyas. Siendo exactos se ha gastado la pasta de los contribuyentes usanos .....

Lo importante es la vela que ha marcado y el Chulibex ha mostrado con claridad sus cartas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Nov 2010)

Ahí está, aparcado cómodamente.

Esto desafía a cualquier ley estadística habida o por haber.

IN YOUR FACE, BEARISH, IN YOUR FUCKING FACE.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Nov 2010)

He estado hablando con Juanlu y me asegura que veremos los treintamiles este mismo año inocho:

No se , huele a maquinacion para alterar el precio de las cosas que apesta ::


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

macho, llevan asi desde inicios de Marzo de 2.009.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> macho, llevan asi desde inicios de Marzo de 2.009.



No, perdona, en marzo de 2009 no estaban cometiendo ninguna ilegalidad porque está prevista legalmente su intervención en momentos de pánico en el mercado.

Lo de ahora es intervervención permanente del mercado, yo creo que con el SP en 1200 puntos ya pueden dejarlo "volar solo".

Se están inventando los precios, son inventados. Todo te dice que te pongas largo en cuanto cae un 1%, pero es que da un ascazo...


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

Desde el inicio de la recuperacion llevan manipulando los precios. ¿recuerdas la jugada que hicieron con el HCH del año pasado?.

No lo dejan volar solo porque no tiene alas. Si le retiraran el dopping, Tonuel clavaria sus predicciones.

Son unos hdlgp.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Desde el inicio de la recuperacion llevan manipulando los precios. ¿recuerdas la jugada que hicieron con el HCH del año pasado?.
> 
> No lo dejan volar solo porque no tiene alas. Si le retiraran el dopping, Tonuel clavaria sus predicciones.
> 
> Son unos hdlgp.



Habría que preguntarse qué parte de la fase alcista desde 2003 a 2007 fue falsa, en mi opinión es falso todo, la forma de actuar del SP ahora es idéntica a la forma de actuar que tuvo en 2006.

Subidas a pendiente constante, con recuperaciones intradía que se repiten de forma machacona (aprovechando el patrón prospectivo para que la gente "de a pie" no pille ni un céntimo).

Dos meses y medio llevamos sin una caída del 2% en el SP, la última vez que se pusieron en este plan estuvieron casi tres meses.

Curiosamente las caídas, aunque pocas, sólo se producen cuando las gacelas están largas, con lo cual hay que concluir que la FED sólo lo deja bajar cuando sabe que joden al débil.

Qué señorío...


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2010)

Hay que olvidarse de medias, canales, fibos, etc. Este es el verdadero indicador del mercado:







Vaya recochineo se trae la gente hoy con Barron's :XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

¿sigues dandole al mini del Stoxx?, ¿ves caidas a muy corto plazo?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Nov 2010)

¿Qué webs de bolsa en inglés frecuentas, Mulder?


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿sigues dandole al mini del Stoxx?, ¿ves caidas a muy corto plazo?



Personalmente creo que veremos guano hasta pasada la mitad del mes.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2010)

Gracias maestro.


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Qué webs de bolsa en inglés frecuentas, Mulder?



Ayer me dio por buscar en google una alternativa a la terminal de bloomberg y encontré cosas interesantes


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2010)

hummmm... Yo en el STOXX veo apoyos en la antigua resistencia, pero, de momento, nada más:







Y aún recortando seguiría en el lateral. No hay velocidad, está apagado. 

La experiencia del 2009 debería servirnos para comprender que los techos llevan un tiempo, especialmente si van a ser duraderos, como muchos pensamos. El IBEX y el STOXX se muestran cansados, eso nos indica que probablemente no tengan demasiado recorrido al alza, pero tampoco es una señal de venta inmediata.


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No me parece usted un mal compañero de viaje :: si se sumara maese pollastre ( que esta de viaje lieteralmente ) mañana ni me molestaba en mirar la bolsa, bueno si, para saber cuanto ganaba
> 
> 
> Mulder, no entiendo como han vendido en subasta y lo han subido casi 40 pipos :
> ...



Aperturas irregulares del hilo de noviembre...

Faltas de ortografía campando por sus respetos...

Marketmaker y zuloman juntitos de la mano quedándose largos overnight...

Sesión gloriosa con un intervalo de trading de 300 puntos que me he perdido
por estar aun de puente...

Joder, yo desaparezco un momento, y a todos les entran delirios de grandeza (que diría Han Solo) xDDDD

En fin, yo hasta mañana no vuelvo de puente, y ya estoy lamentando el haberme perdido la sesión de ayer y la de hoy. Entre eso y la mierda de teclado del loliphone, estoy ya frito.

De momento a ver esos largos valientes de ayer, que la apertura no pinta demasiado bien según igmarkets...


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2010)

Buenos días. Decoremos un poco el hilo:

El eurodólar







Y el NIKKEI, que rompió el lateral por abajo


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2010)

El BBVA de compras por Turquia.

Necesita una ampliacion de 5.000 mm€. A ver como abre.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Nov 2010)

Cosa rara esta de la preapertura, en igmarket veo - 30 pipos y en infobolsa veo +67 :

Market ¿como ves el tema de hoy para nuestros largos de ayer? salimos por patas o aguantamos como campeones 

Y usted Pollastre disfrute de sus vacaciones con su santa que es usted un vicioso mayusculo , su señora lo va a mandar a freir esparragos si sigue conectandose al foro desde su dormitorio en vez de atender a otras cuestiones de tipo mas personal/familiar


----------



## Mulder (2 Nov 2010)

A los buenos días!



zuloman dijo:


> Cosa rara esta de la preapertura, en igmarket veo - 30 pipos y en infobolsa veo +67 :
> 
> Market ¿como ves el tema de hoy para nuestros largos de ayer? salimos por patas o aguantamos como campeones



Según la preapertura de Interdin ahora está a -60 puntos, aunque las preaperturas del Ibex son un cachondeo total y más en el mini...


----------



## pyn (2 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Cosa rara esta de la preapertura, en igmarket veo - 30 pipos y en infobolsa veo +67 :
> 
> Market ¿como ves el tema de hoy para nuestros largos de ayer? salimos por patas o aguantamos como campeones



En interdin hay una horquilla de 60 puntos en el futuro...10565-10500, luego abriran en 10600 xDD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> Según la preapertura de Interdin ahora está a -60 puntos, aunque las preaperturas del Ibex son un cachondeo total y más en el mini...





pyn dijo:


> En interdin hay una horquilla de 60 puntos en el futuro...10565-10500, luego abriran en 10600 xDD



en r4 ahora mismo marca - 35 pipos pero hace un minuto marcaba + 15 , parece que hay un poco de confusion en la sabana


----------



## Mulder (2 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> en r4 ahora mismo marca - 35 pipos pero hace un minuto marcaba + 15 , parece que hay un poco de confusion en la sabana



Pues ahora marca -90 :S


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Nov 2010)

Bbv 8.84....... Hasta donde puede bajar?????


----------



## tonuel (2 Nov 2010)

Definitivamente fue en octubre chavales... :Baile:



entre el 14 y el 19... tocamos los 11000 y patapum y pabajo... :: :: :: ::


Saludos ::


----------



## tonuel (2 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> He estado hablando con Juanlu y me asegura que veremos los treintamiles este mismo año inocho:




no será el juanlu que yo conozco... :no:




a mi me habla sólo de veintemiles para final de año... )


Saludos )


----------



## Mulder (2 Nov 2010)

Hoy hace un magnífico día.....para meter cortos a CRI


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Nov 2010)

Imagen simpática de la mañana:


----------



## rafaxl (2 Nov 2010)

El ibex recuperando terreno perdido. Ya me he pillado los tickets para esta tarde, no quiero perderme el espectaculo.:fiufiu:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Nov 2010)

Market desàparecido ¿ estara en la farmacia comprando vaselina large ? ¿ estara metindole con todo lo gordo para salir airoso de ayer? ¿ le habra dado el relevo a cordobesa? de vacaciones forzosas?


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Nov 2010)

Ya estamos aquí...a las 10 en punto. La apertura nada esperanzadora, menos mal que la primera hora se puede "arreglar algo".

Veamos si se puede hacer algún largo o mejor estarse quietecito.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ya estamos aquí...a las 10 en punto. La apertura nada esperanzadora, menos mal que la primera hora se puede "arreglar algo".
> 
> Veamos si se puede hacer algún largo o mejor estarse quietecito.



cuente , cuente


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Nov 2010)

Veamos si hoy responde el IBEX o vamos por nuestra cuenta. 

Según los datos hoy el canal en el que nos movemos es muy amplio, 10530-10720. 

Con lo que esto trae consigo, si no hay niveles intermedios marcados es casi una lotería.


----------



## tonuel (2 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy hace un magnífico día.....para meter cortos a CRI



ya te digo... están a 4€ y no valen ni medio... ienso:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ya te digo... están a 4€ y no valen ni medio... ienso:
> 
> 
> Saludos :XX:









Y empieza a aparecer publicidad de este valor :/ 

Muy peligroso.


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Nov 2010)

Tenía un privado, y ya está contestado


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Nov 2010)

Nada eh, que no se pone en verde el ibex ni mis largos 

se acerca pero parece que ese 10630 c o 10550 f son invencibles hoygan :vomito:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Nov 2010)




----------



## MarketMaker (2 Nov 2010)

La paciencia es la madre de toda ciencia...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> La paciencia es la madre de toda ciencia...



No te quejaras del esfuerzo que hice para levantarlo eh 

Joder con la piedrecita


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No te quejaras del esfuerzo que hice para levantarlo eh
> 
> Joder con la piedrecita



Mientras no tocara el nivel de abajo, había esperanzas....


----------



## mc_toni (2 Nov 2010)

Hoy y mañana habla tito BEN. Sera en Noviembre?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Nov 2010)

el 720 si que no los rompemos eh  ¿ o te sale nuevo canal market?


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Nov 2010)

De momento aguantando...el 720 es mi objetivo primero, ampliable hasta 761.

en 650 realizaría algunos beneficios....


----------



## pyn (2 Nov 2010)

Si no fuera un perroflauta asqueroso, le metía todo el equipo al SP en los 1190, vamos a volver a ver los 1140 muy pronto, estoy seguro.


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Nov 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Si no fuera un perroflauta asqueroso, le metía todo el equipo al SP en los 1190, vamos a volver a ver los 1140 muy pronto, estoy seguro.



A las 13 horas veremos que camino nos marca.


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> 1165 perderlo con fuerza, es decir sin parar en ese nivel y a partir de 1140, cualquier cosa podría pasar. Siempre con reservas ya que no soy un experto en medio plazo. (Vamos más de 2-3 días:



Esto es de ayer..ese 1140 tiene miga.


----------



## debianita (2 Nov 2010)

Me parto :XX: comentario de Cárpatos:

Matildes: Sube +1,19% a 19,56 euros. El que BBVA no se deshaga de su participación está animando al valor. Ahora está en la zona de máximos de ayer en los 19,6.

Anda que si fueran a soltar no se cuantos kilotones de papelitos de matildes lo anunciarian en rueda de prensa :XX: Hoygan!!! que vamos a vender tropecientosmilmillones de papelitos


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Nov 2010)

Como va el volumen de Telefónica hoy¿????

Esto de ayer:


"Las mesas de contratación del banco en Madrid y Barcelona de BBVA han liderado las decenas de aplicaciones (compraventas) en el mercado de bloques -donde se negocian grandes paquetes de acciones que no pueden ser cruzadas en mercado por su tamaño- equivalentes a más de 500 millones de acciones de Telefónica. El precio de negociación ha oscilado entre 19,3 y 19,5 euros, en línea con la cotización de Telefónica. No fue posible obtener comentarios por parte de BBVA o Telefónica en este momento."


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Nov 2010)

cerrados largos de ayer con plusvis, los ultimos pipos que se los gane otro 

Y ahora preparando cortos a la de 3


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Nov 2010)

Buenos días... 

Cerrados los largos de ayer 10530f en 10585f...

El 10720c que dice MM en gráfico:







Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Nov 2010)

corto en 10630f 

no me importa arriesgarme a ir perdiendo 5 o 10 pipos pero fuera ni hablar del peluquin :no:


----------



## chameleon (2 Nov 2010)

a mi lo que me escama es la cantidad de papel que están soltando en SAN

si quisieran deshacerse de papel, deberían haber acompañado la subida del ibex para despertar un poco el volumen y tener contrapartida suficiente. 

pero no... lo tienen con la cabeza metida debajo del agua


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Nov 2010)

Una vez pillada la cosecha en largos veamos cuanto fruto dan los cortos 


Tenemos un buen canal hacia abajo aun sin tocar , si lo tocamos me corono rey


----------



## qpvlde (2 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> , si lo tocamos me corono rey



para muchos ya eres el rey Zulo, aquel al que se dedican odas y pinturas alegóricas :rolleye:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> para muchos ya eres el rey Zulo, aquel al que se dedican odas y pinturas alegóricas :rolleye:



Ya , pero eso no vale nada si no va acompañado de la correspondiente dotacion para gastos de la casa real 

En cuanto perdamos los 10600f quiero oir esa oda a coro eh 

vayan afinando esas voces 

en menos de 3 minutos sale el tren hacia el infierno, dense prisa señores que Tonuel no espera a nadie en su camino hacia los tresmiles.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2010)

Grifols se desploma más del 9% - 2570102 - elEconomista.es


----------



## rafaxl (2 Nov 2010)

Venga hasta el infinito y mas alla!!que buena butaca tengo para hoy.


----------



## rafaxl (2 Nov 2010)

Como veis la tarde hamijos?? de momento parece que esta encallado en los 700.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2010)

Se están hinchando a comprar

Iberdrola supera el 16% de Gamesa tras comprar más acciones - 2570392 - elEconomista.es


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Nov 2010)

bueno, dejo orden de cierre de cortos en la parte baja del canal y me voy, a ver que me encuentro cuando vuelva. No rompan nada eh


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Se están hinchando a comprar
> 
> Iberdrola supera el 16% de Gamesa tras comprar más acciones - 2570392 - elEconomista.es



De momento, mi canario en la mina, con Gamesa, todavía no ha saltado.

Seguiremos informando, aunque bien podría meter la pata.


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> bueno, dejo orden de cierre de cortos en la parte baja del canal y me voy, a ver que me encuentro cuando vuelva. No rompan nada eh



Tranquilo, tranquilo, si rompen algo vas a ser el primero en sentirlo


----------



## rafaxl (2 Nov 2010)

Poco a poco avanzando terreno, pero voy a pedir el cambio de butaca que esto es mas aburrido de lo esperado.

Por cierto, a que hora podemos saber algo de las elecciones yankis?


----------



## mc_toni (2 Nov 2010)

A partir de las 23:00h hora española ya tenemos resultados:

23.00: Resultados de Indiana y Kentucky
23.30: Resultados de Ohio y Virginia occidental
01.00: Resultados de Florida
02.00: Resultados de Colorado y Dakota del Sur
03.00: Resultados de Nevada
04.00: Resultados de Washington, California y Oregón


----------



## rafaxl (2 Nov 2010)

mc_toni dijo:


> A partir de las 20:00h creo que ya tendremos noticias.



De todas formas no os parece que algo pasa cuando llevan varios dias dando la caca con lo de los atentados, ahora salen con que ha llegado algo a la ofi de la Merkel. Que intentan tapar con estas cortinas que esta habiendo esta ultima semana? hasta mis abuelos se dan cuenta leñe ::.


----------



## Misterio (2 Nov 2010)

mc_toni dijo:


> A partir de las 20:00h creo que ya tendremos noticias.



No serán de Bernanke porque esas son mañana. Esta tarde es de siesta.


----------



## mc_toni (2 Nov 2010)

Editado mensaje anterior con las horas claves.



> 23.00: Resultados de Indiana y Kentucky
> 23.30: Resultados de Ohio y Virginia occidental
> 01.00: Resultados de Florida
> 02.00: Resultados de Colorado y Dakota del Sur
> ...


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> De momento aguantando...el 720 es mi objetivo primero, ampliable hasta 761.
> 
> en 650 realizaría algunos beneficios....



No todos los días van a ser malos...:baba:

Ahora a dejarlo correr.....


----------



## rafaxl (2 Nov 2010)

Seguimos sin apearnos del carro. Que dia mas plastazo. A ver con que sale el abuelo ben.

Vamos parriba!! haciendo el muelle, ayer bajamos un 1,5 hoy subimos un 1...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Nov 2010)

Hoy vamos por libre, pero para arriba, el Ibex sube sin hacerle caso a nadie.


----------



## Mulder (2 Nov 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro dl Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy han empezado el día con un superpaquetón de venta de casi 900 contratos en los primeros minutos de la sesión (espero que esto no sea un fallo de mis datos) pero a partir de ahí se han pasado el día comprando. Hoy ha sido otro día de poca actividad, con muchas horas sin operaciones, sobre todo por la mañana. Solo han operado a las 9, 12 y los alrededores de las 17 horas.

En subasta han comprado.

Parece que hoy era un día de trámite, no quieren mojarse en este momento aunque sorprende un poco la gran superventa del principio de la mañana, parece como si esperaran algo y luego las cosas no han ido como querían.

Aunque no estoy del todo seguro que ese gran paquete no sea un error de mis propios datos.


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Hoy vamos por libre, pero para arriba, el Ibex sube sin hacerle caso a nadie.



Cada vez tengo más claro que es un error buscar siempre las correlaciones entre índices. Cuando se dan, perfecto, pero, cuando no, debes olvidarte del tema. En estos momentos, cada índice tira para un lado distinto: los yankis y el DAX para arriba, el STOXX también -aunque a velocidad de recreo-, el IBEX lateral y el NIKKEI, a muy corto plazo, como hemos visto, para abajo.

Ejemplo, el 21 del mes pasado, el IBEX estaba en los 10.900 y el DAX en los 6.350. Hoy el IBEX está en los 10.770 y el DAX por encima de los 6.650. 

Por cierto, ya que ayer se comentó. El STOXX se apoya por enésima vez en lo que fue su resistencia y hacia arriba:







Hay que mantener, por lo tanto, los objetivos alcistas mientras el precio no nos diga la contrario, aunque luego no cumplan.

En cuanto al euro, hoy estaría rompiendo, si bien falta fuerza, recuerdo:







Con la actuación del tito Ben veremos movimiento y podría aclararse la situación.


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2010)

Seguimos en la misma situacion de ayer para no variar.

¿cuando se dan los resultados de las elecciones usanas?


----------



## rafaxl (2 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Seguimos en la misma situacion de ayer para no variar.
> 
> ¿cuando se dan los resultados de las elecciones usanas?



Pues no se cuando los dan pero seria interesante saber como va el tema.

Esto es enervante ya.


----------



## rafaxl (2 Nov 2010)

Aqui esta:

Legislativas en EE.UU. en vivo: Comienzan a cerrar los primeros colegios electorales en la costa Este - RTVE.es


----------



## Fran200 (3 Nov 2010)

Buenas noches señores: No quiero decir nada, pero los futuros USA ahora mismo reflejan los resultados de las encuestas a pie de urna.....

Un gráfico de previsión SP ahora mismo está en 1200.

Futuros del IBEX rozando los 10800.

P.D. Luis enhorabuena bien visto en una jornada difícil.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Nov 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas noches señores: No quiero decir nada, pero los futuros USA ahora mismo reflejan los resultados de las encuestas a pie de urna.....
> 
> Un gráfico de previsión SP ahora mismo está en 1200.
> 
> ...



Pues al final el zapatero negro no ha salido tan trasquilado como se preveia, asi que, no veo grandes subidas para hoy........salvo que tito ber se suba al helicoptero 

No creo que los canales sirvan de mucho hoy pero si market y pollastre ( bienvenido vago ) coinciden y no es muy estrecho, alomejo hasta se respetan hoygan.

Ayer deje unos cortos abiertos que pude haber cerrado antes de largarme con plusvis de 40 o 50 pipos , pero se quedaron abiertos y palmando, asi que a ver que pasa............no me extrañaria nada ver el futuro del ibex perdiendo los 10500 y tanteando los 10300/10400 si la cosa se pone fea.

EDITO: cIERRO MIS CORTOS DE AYER SIN TRAUMAS


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Nov 2010)

Buenos días por la mañana...hoy tempranito.


----------



## chameleon (3 Nov 2010)

estoy haciendo seguimiento de SAN

es brutal la lucha que hay. los cuidadores no son capaces de levantarlo. varias casas vendiendo a saco y no son capaces de contrarrestar... con mucho volumen


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Nov 2010)

Confianza de las gacelas subiendo al cierre del SP.

Confianza de las gacelas en su nivel más alto desde principios de mayo de este año.

Puede seguir subiendo, pero vamos, que no me imagino a Bernanke dándole a la impresora para que se forre John Jones, a lo mejor nos sorprende.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> estoy haciendo seguimiento de SAN
> 
> es brutal la lucha que hay. los cuidadores no son capaces de levantarlo. varias casas vendiendo a saco y no son capaces de contrarrestar... con mucho volumen



yo llevo un mes siguiendole, hamijo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Nov 2010)

Mierda, se me ha colado Chameleon, no me gusta que haya varios comentarios en el mismo sentido en el hilo.

Joder, soy el cuidador del hilooooooo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Nov 2010)

Lo que daría yo por saber si MarketMaker cerró las posiciones de ayer...


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Nov 2010)

Un sol y sombra antes de las 10. A ver si nos dan alguna indicación del camino a seguir.


----------



## debianita (3 Nov 2010)

Y si caen mucho los papelitos del banco, no hay problema, se usan los fondos de inversión de los paletos para aguantar las acciones del banquito. 

CreditoPropulsado podrias poner en el hilo el chart comparando los graficos del esepe y la confianza del consumidor. Vale un imperio . 

Y despues uno tiene que leer cosas como: Pase lo que pase (refiriendose a los inventos del tito Ben) la bolsa americana no está cara .... Cara no sé pero hipermanipulada .. un rato

Saludos y pipos


----------



## fragel013 (3 Nov 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo llevo un mes siguiendole, hamijo




Y yo llevo un año y ya estoy aburrido...


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2010)

A los buenos días!

El día de hoy tiene una pinta tremenda de quedarse en lateral esperando acontecimientos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Un sol y sombra antes de las 10. A ver si nos dan alguna indicación del camino a seguir.



apostaremos a que tito ben se sube al helicoptero ¿ que nivel te da por arriba market ? 10900 o llegamos a los oncemiles del tiron ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Y si caen mucho los papelitos del banco, no hay problema, se usan los fondos de inversión de los paletos para aguantar las acciones del banquito.
> 
> CreditoPropulsado podrias poner en el hilo el chart comparando los graficos del esepe y la confianza del consumidor. Vale un imperio .
> 
> ...



Oye, pues lo de saludos y pipos me gusta, me suena a aquello de "fuerza y honor" de Gladiator.

Stops y pipos. Los que van a perder, te saludan. A los leoncios con ellos, etc...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker en plena faena tratando de cargarse el 760.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Nov 2010)

fragel013 dijo:


> Y yo llevo un año y ya estoy aburrido...



y has visto el 8,88 de hoy? 

están picoteando picoteando, decimilla a decimilla


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Un *sol y sombra *antes de las 10. A ver si nos dan alguna indicación del camino a seguir.




Ya sabía yo que Ud. no podía fiar su árbol decisional exclusivamente a la mariconada esa de las cíder de 4,xº grados.... ahora ya me cuadra más que obtenga plusvies de forma recurrente


----------



## chameleon (3 Nov 2010)

si el esepé, rep y tef no hubieran acompañado, SAN estaría tocando los 8


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> MarketMaker en plena faena tratando de cargarse el 760.



Un pelín más arriba y si rompe....velón gordo.


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya sabía yo que Ud. no podía fiar su árbol decisional exclusivamente a la mariconada esa de las cíder de 4,xº grados.... ahora ya me cuadra más que obtenga plusvies de forma recurrente



El sol y sombra es para untárselo en el pessho. La cíder para paladear::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Un pelín más arriba y si rompe....velón gordo.



¿estamos hablando de los 10900 c ? o frenara en los 10856c ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Nov 2010)

Nah, MarketMaker ha abandonado el edificio, creo...

Observo debilidad en el Ibex de nuevo, no sé si lo de ayer fue flor de un día, si se lo están reservando todo para el "velón gordo" o si volvemos a la carga con la flojera del Ibex.


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2010)

¿pero que debilidad? los índices están haciendo su lateral aburrido y sempiterno que es lo que toca hoy, a las 20 veremos que ocurre.

Personalmente voto por esto:


----------



## Asturiano (3 Nov 2010)

¿A qué hora tendremos noticias de Bernanke?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿pero que debilidad? los índices están haciendo su lateral aburrido y sempiterno que es lo que toca hoy, a las 20 veremos que ocurre.
> 
> Personalmente voto por esto:



El SP está 5 puntos más arriba que ayer al cierre del Ibex y el Ibex está 20 puntos más abajo, también es verdad que ayer hicieron el pino con las orejas para poner el Ibex lo más arriba posible.

Será la resaca de ayer.


----------



## debianita (3 Nov 2010)

Asturiano dijo:


> ¿A qué hora tendremos noticias de Bernanke?



A las 19:15 hora hispanistani empieza la reunión del barbas.

Yo estoy con Mulder. Pienso que el q.e 2.0 parece estar más que descontado ... para subir los chiringuitos financieros tendrán que meter mucho más papel del ya descontado y eso tampoco creo que sea muy alentador a l/p


----------



## tarrito (3 Nov 2010)

La CNMV advierte de cinco entidades no autorizadas para operar - 2572671 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Interesado (3 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> A las 19:15 hora hispanistani empieza la reunión del barbas.
> 
> Yo estoy con Mulder. Pienso que el q.e 2.0 parece estar más que descontado ... para subir los chiringuitos financieros tendrán que meter mucho más papel del ya descontado y eso tampoco creo que sea muy alentador a l/p



Compre con el rumor y venda con la noticia.

No olvidemos que el QE2 y los PIGS están estrechamente relacionados.


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2010)

Además de todo eso está el hecho de que en las elecciones USA le hayan dado un buen palo a los demócratas, implica que los lobbies que trabajan con el gobierno no conseguirán sus contratos en muchas ocasiones o hay miedo a que esos contratos se suspendan o se deroguen directamente, eso hace que las bolsas bajen.


----------



## debianita (3 Nov 2010)

Entonces.... no estaremos todos cortos hasta las orejas ... ienso: ya se como acabará: mandrilada


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Nov 2010)

A tantear otra vez ese 760 :fiufiu:


----------



## qpvlde (3 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Entonces.... no estaremos todos cortos hasta las orejas ... ienso: ya se como acabará: mandrilada



tiene toda la pinta:::vomito:::::


----------



## Katar (3 Nov 2010)

Ahora es cuando sube 200 puntos de golpe y todos...


----------



## carvil (3 Nov 2010)

Buenos mediodias 


Wata, Habana, Pinar del Rio, Viñales y Varadero. Cuba sin cambios Raul sigue moviendo los hilos de la represión con los paramilitares y del otro lado EEUU poniendoles la zancadilla siempre que puede. Una anécdota En el hotel de Habana altos cargos del PSOE, coincidimos con ellos en la visita al Museo de la Revolución, se fueron con un montón de libros que les dió el guia del Museo :cook:

Resistencia en el E-Mini zona de 1195 soporte zona de 1166


Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2010)

"Si la Fed quiere reactivar la economía, debe debilitar al dólar" - 2570136 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> "Si la Fed quiere reactivar la economía, debe debilitar al dólar" - 2570136 - elEconomista.es



Creo que Trichet, Merkel, los japos y los chinos están deseando que se lo pidan. 

Ni QE2, ni quiebras soberanas, ni tontadas...

Es, a ver quién la discurre más gorda para debilitar su moneda, últimamente hacen ping-pong con atentados de barrio, esperemos que no les dé por seguir por ahí.

TITULARES 2011:

BERNANKE: "NO DESCARTO HABILITAR A AUTÓNOMOS Y PEQUEÑAS EMPRESAS PARA QUE PUEDAN IMPRIMIR DÓLARES"

TRICHET: "ESPERO Y DESEO QUE ZP GANE LAS PRÓXIMAS ELECCIONES GENERALES"

Se aceptan sugerencias del estilo, explosión nuclear fallida en gran ciudad, detención de Trichet y toda la plana mayor del BCE por falsificar las cuentas del BCE, nombrar a ZP presidente del BCE... 

Ofertas de empleo: Se precisa guionista especializado en películas de desastres y catástrofes; razón: BCE y FED


----------



## Abner (3 Nov 2010)

Qué ha sido esa vela pa bajo que veo a las 14:00?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Y si caen mucho los papelitos del banco, no hay problema, se usan los fondos de inversión de los paletos para aguantar las acciones del banquito.
> 
> CreditoPropulsado podrias poner en el hilo el chart comparando los graficos del esepe y la confianza del consumidor. Vale un imperio .
> 
> ...



Hola!, menos mal que veo tu comment, porque hace mil que no entro al hilo, y sólo lo leo muy por encima.

Y digo menos mal, porque quien me paso los charts fue el Sr. LCASC, que quede dicho. .

SP500 Vs CCPSI | Errores Puntuales

Aquí teneis los charts. Por cierto me ha dicho hugolp que hoy hemos batido visitas


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Nov 2010)

Jojojo, echar un vistazo a esto:

Esperando las declaraciones de Bernanke con estilo | Errores Puntuales


----------



## debianita (3 Nov 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Hola!, menos mal que veo tu comment, porque hace mil que no entro al hilo, y sólo lo leo muy por encima.
> 
> Y digo menos mal, porque quien me paso los charts fue el Sr. LCASC, que quede dicho. .
> 
> ...



Normal, estais en el top 10 de las noticias de meneame


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Hola!, menos mal que veo tu comment, porque hace mil que no entro al hilo, y sólo lo leo muy por encima.
> 
> Y digo menos mal, porque quien me paso los charts fue el Sr. LCASC, que quede dicho. .
> 
> ...



No me extraña, el blog es buenísimo, de lectura obligada cada día.


----------



## Misterio (3 Nov 2010)

Que estáis todos con las palomitas hasta las 8 o qué?.

De momento castañazo del San un día más..


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2010)

¡Se lo dije! Aunque no tenía esto previsto para este momento 

Aunque da lo mismo, habrá miniguano de noviembre si o si.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Nov 2010)

Lo de ayer fue un trapicheo para poner largo al personal, la debilidad de fondo estaba ahí.

Que el SP está a las puertas de los 1200 puntos.

Yo creo que los cuidadores del Ibex están haciendo caja para aguantarlo (a saber en qué nivel) cuando los americanos estornuden.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Nov 2010)

Acaban de hacer una buena suelta en el SP y el Ibex no la ha seguido, parece que en 10600 es el primer intento de aguantarlo.


----------



## pyn (3 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¡Se lo dije! Aunque no tenía esto previsto para este momento
> 
> Aunque da lo mismo, habrá miniguano de noviembre si o si.




No cante victoria aún que estamos a 3 de noviembre, aunque yo ya tengo el etf inverso en plusvis :baba:


----------



## pyn (3 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Acaban de hacer una buena suelta en el SP y el Ibex no la ha seguido, parece que en 10600 es el primer intento de aguantarlo.




Perdidos los 10600!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Nov 2010)

Espera, espera, hay que ver cómo reacciona en cuanto los americanos nos dejen coger aire.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Nov 2010)

Bueeeeeeno nadie dice nada del SAN!


----------



## Dawkins (3 Nov 2010)

Vengo a ver si hay cadaver en el SAN o como va el tema. Tendrá que certificar tonuel?

edit: puta, se lo digo a mixtables y se me adelanta el muy zorro. Seguro que lleva cortos a mansalva.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Nov 2010)

Que bonito el olor a guano


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2010)

Cuidado con los guanos que el barbas acecha


----------



## spheratu (3 Nov 2010)

Acechando el barbas el guano es de atrezzo. No tocar.


----------



## chameleon (3 Nov 2010)

se ha apoyado dos veces en el 10550. si cierra por encima 10600 habrá terminado la corrección


----------



## Mendrugo (3 Nov 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Bueeeeeeno nadie dice nada del SAN!



Como primeros niveles:
Hasta el 8.50 posiblemente caiga.
Por arriba no creo que lo pasen de los 9.
(De momento)


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2010)

Todos los movimientos son impulsivos y para marear al personal.

Hasta que el barbas no sentencie, cualquier cosa es posible.


----------



## Antiparras (3 Nov 2010)

pues yo a esta caidita si le voy dando un poco de credibilidad, a ver si dejan el grifo del guano abierto una semanita y me da tiempo a arreglar el año.


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2010)

Es decir la palabra guano y aquí aparecen foreros como si fueran setas


----------



## debianita (3 Nov 2010)

Recuerden que en este hilo tenemos embebido el mejor indicador que hay: número de posts en el hilo. Espero que lo de hoy sea una falsa divergencia :baba: :baba:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Nov 2010)

Y todavía quedan varios expedientes por resolver hoy:

CASO ZULOMÁN; ¿lo habrá pillado largo?

CASO MARKETMAKER; ¿se ha dado el piro a tiempo?

CASO POLLASTRE; ¿andandará?

CASO BENDITALIQUIDEZ; ¿se callará hoy de una puta vez, el puto pesao?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Nov 2010)

Santander -4%
BBVA -4%


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Nov 2010)

Me voy a arriesgar, rebote inminente.


----------



## qpvlde (3 Nov 2010)

Invoco al señor cóndor:

Vaya construyendose un nido en la azotea del edificio de la bolsa de madrid, que me parece que le van a trasladar allí una buena temporada.::


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Y todavía quedan varios expedientes por resolver hoy:
> 
> CASO ZULOMÁN; ¿lo habrá pillado largo?
> 
> ...



Por cierto, tiene ud. un MP desde hace unos cuantos eons.


----------



## pyn (3 Nov 2010)

4 palabras del barbas y mañana gap de 150+ puntos.


----------



## DeCafeina (3 Nov 2010)

¡Ay que me he liado!

Comprado SAN en 8.62.

¿::?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me voy a arriesgar, rebote inminente.



Le estan poniendo mucho empeño


----------



## Abner (3 Nov 2010)

¿Será que está empezando ya el...

DESPIPORREEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

Edito:Qué es ese pedazo de volumen de compra que aparece al final en infobolsa? ¿Los leoncios esperan gap al alza mañana?

Mulder, cuéntenos por favor, ¿a qué narices juegan los leoncios?


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Han empezado la jornada con una compra en los primeros minutos de la sesión y no han vuelto a la actividad hasta las 13 con otra compra, hacia las 14 se han puesto a vender, pero a las 14:45 han hecho la mayor compra del día de unos 265 contratos, que tampoco es mucho, a partir de ahí se han puesto a vender de nuevo toda la tarde hasta casi el final de la sesión, pero en los últimos momento han vuelto a comprar.

En subasta han comprado, filtrando como viene siendo costumbre ultimamente.

El saldo diario ha permanecido en positivo toda la jornada a pesar de las ventas, aunque al final del día era casi neutral.

Parece que la mayoría se han quedado cerrados para mañana, pero un pequeño sector confía en que subiremos con gap confiando que el tio Ben les haga el trabajo, personalmente tengo mis dudas de que esto no esté ya descontado por el mercado.


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Nov 2010)

Vaya lío de día hoy..

Antes de la apertura USA se han cerrado posiciones largas con beneficios de días anteriores.
Al final se han abierto posiciones de nuevo en 10540, con los beneficios realizados hoy hemos jugado la baza de rebote fuerte para mañana, pudiendo asumir sin problemas un gap de apertura de -100 puntos.

A ver que nos cuenta Mulder

Edit: Estábamos escribiendo a la misma hora...:Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2010)

El barbas va a dejar el culo pelado a los cortos


----------



## qpvlde (3 Nov 2010)

Tal y como está el EUR/USD, no me extrañaría que tito ben nos ponga en órbita


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2010)

Al S&P lo están aguantando para que no baje hasta el momento bolso.


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2010)

uk uk uk! se acabaron las mini-vacaciones.

Joderrrr vaya tres días llevamos con las elecciones de los cojones. Los números me bailan más que la compresa de una coja.

En fin, es bueno estar en casa de vuelta. Aunque sea para aguardar fuera de mercado prudentemente a que termine toda esta fiesta.... 

Alê, y ahora a las 19:15 habla el barbage... no se vayan todavía, que aún hay más.

¿Alguien ha hecho buena pesca hoy entre todo el río revuelto?


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2010)

Ostiazo repentino para empezar...


----------



## Misterio (3 Nov 2010)

Empieza el meneo. He visto bajar 40 puntos en un sg al Dow un minuto antes de salir la decisión .


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2010)

Barbas loves Money

Money loves Barbas


----------



## Fran200 (3 Nov 2010)

Empieza la fiesta. De momento, una toma de posiciones antes de lo importante.


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2010)

Y ahora subidón de nuevo, vaya meneos...

La FED va a 'emitir' 600.000 milloncejos de nada....

edito: 75.000 milloncejos por mes.


----------



## Misterio (3 Nov 2010)

Jooooooooooder cohete Euro madre mía.


----------



## Antiparras (3 Nov 2010)

se mantienen los tipos al 0,25%


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2010)

amos rafa no me jodas, esto es mejor que ver el "Avatar" en bluray 3D ::


----------



## Misterio (3 Nov 2010)

Dentro de previsiones.



> FED	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> 600.000 millones de compras para el final de junio de 2011, a ritmo de 75.000 millones por mes


----------



## Fran200 (3 Nov 2010)

A continuación se coloca en el punto de partida y llega la hora de la verdad....


----------



## Antiparras (3 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Dentro de previsiones.





> Cita:
> *FED [Imprimir] *
> 
> 
> ...



bonita redundancia


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2010)




----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2010)

El mercado esperaba más pasta, yo creo que nos caeremos igualmente.

edito: ahí estamos de nuevo....


----------



## Misterio (3 Nov 2010)

> ojo FED	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> La FED de Nueva York anuncia que si incluimos la reinversión de bonos vencidos las compras serán no de 600.000 como se ha anunciado sino de 850.000 a 900.000 millones hasta finales del segundo trimestre y esto si que sería lo esperado




1923 allá vamos.


----------



## Antiparras (3 Nov 2010)

toma geroma


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2010)

El E-mini acaba de comerse todo el rango diario en un solo velón de 5 mins. xD

Que duros que son...

edito: perforando minimos diarios, nos vamos al 1180


----------



## Misterio (3 Nov 2010)

Coño y ahora que pasa el euro por debajo de 1.40

Vaya dolor de cabeza que provocan estos colegas.

Y ahora otra vez por encima pero que paren esos ordenadores..


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2010)

1180, tocado y hundido, creo que aquí ya nos paramos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> 1180, tocado y hundido, creo que aquí ya nos paramos...



Ya te he contestado al privado, me voy a entrenar, si contestas hasta dentro de un rato no puedo verlo.

En mi opinión no lo tiran todavía, están entrando gacelas, ayer mismo estaban entrando, una cosa así (el QE2) hay que venderla mediáticamente, sacarla en el telediario, en los periódicos, en la portada del Marca, recordarle a la gente cómo subió el mercado con el QE1...

Igual aprovechan 3 ó 4 días más de pesca de gacelas.


----------



## debianita (3 Nov 2010)

Que decepción, esperaba movimientos de 30 puntos en el esepe ... el barbas ya no es lo que era :XX:

Por cierto, esto va pa'arriba:

Rusia no se fía de España e Irlanda: dejará de comprar su deuda para "reducir riesgos" - 2574374 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2010)

El ibex se nos va a los 11K en breve


----------



## Fran200 (3 Nov 2010)

No creo que nos dejen sin traca final...


----------



## rafaxl (3 Nov 2010)

Bueno chavales pues nada, esto sigue el mismo camino. Estan sentenciando a la puta humanidad. Esta claro lo que importa.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> No creo que nos dejen sin traca final...



Por lo menos un 1200 en el sp , ¿no?


----------



## debianita (3 Nov 2010)

Me parece que la mano de Dios tendrá que ir preparando la cartera para dejar el chiringuito majo... :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Me parece que la mano de Dios tendrá que ir preparando la cartera para dejar el chiringuito majo... :rolleye:




Mucho entusiasmo no parece haber, no...


----------



## Fran200 (3 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por lo menos un 1200 en el sp , ¿no?



Todos están comprando boletos para tener un buen lugar en el palco.


----------



## rafaxl (3 Nov 2010)

Bravo bravisimo, 1199. Proximo pase, mañana.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2010)

Ya ha superado en los futuros los 1200


----------



## Fran200 (3 Nov 2010)

En los futuros está la gracia. No os los perdáis.


----------



## pollastre (3 Nov 2010)

coño, retiro lo dicho... por ahí va el entusiasmo, saludando al respetable ::


----------



## Fran200 (3 Nov 2010)

Hasta otro día. Suerte a todo el mundo.


----------



## rafaxl (3 Nov 2010)

Ha sido un placer hamijos. Abrochense los cinturones.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Nov 2010)

parece que van a dar una ayudita al qe2 

La Fed inyectara entre 850000 y 900000 millones incluyendo la reinversion de los activos MBS - Pulsos Noticias ibex informacion ibex

de todas maneras sigo pensando que pasaremos por un poco los maximos de abril y luego caeremos , el viernes me pongo corto ::


----------



## rafaxl (3 Nov 2010)

Por cierto, habeis visto el VIX que bajadita del 9% se ha marcado?


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Nov 2010)

yo ya dije que vendria cuando el SAN perdiese los 8,90... y por fin despues de 3 rebotes, parece que es la "refinitiva" o qué?

te espero en 3.99 botas


----------



## Claca (4 Nov 2010)

Resultados de la última encuesta de sentimiento:

Alcista 55.2% (46.5%)
Neutral 10.5% (19.8%)
Bajista 34.3% (33.7%)

Los alcistas ganan terreno, pero el índice no se mueve. Esto es muy negativo. Son ya demasiadas semanas con el sentimiento cambiando poco a poco mientras el IBEX sigue haciendo el lelo sin superar resistencias. Esta situación refuerza el escenario de techo, pero, como llevo diciendo desde hace semanas, debemos ser pacientes, ya que todavía no hay indicios de un giro significativo. El IBEX sigue lateral y podría dar algún susto al alza.


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Bravo bravisimo, 1199. Proximo pase, mañana.



no se si lo veo bien o mi ordenador esta mal, pero me aparece un gap en el ibex de un 3% al alza............ es cierto????????


----------



## qpvlde (4 Nov 2010)

Fácil, con la fiesta que se han dado en japón...y tal y como está el uro...


----------



## pollastre (4 Nov 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no se si lo veo bien o mi ordenador esta mal, pero me aparece un gap en el ibex de un 3% al alza............ es cierto????????




Un +3% casi nos pondría en los 10900 directo y sin escalas. De acuerdo a IG, ahora mismo la preapertura a duras penas marca 10700. ¿De qué fuente has sacado lo del 3%?


----------



## chameleon (4 Nov 2010)

SAN sube un 6% en preapertura

igual se ajusta a las 8:59, pero ahora mismo hay cierre de cortos masivo


----------



## debianita (4 Nov 2010)

Pues en IGmarkets marca "solo" +130 pipos ... Hoy hay subasta de deuda patria,no? Con las subidas de interes de las últimas subastas PIIGS y el brote verde de que los rusos no comprarán papelitos ....


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

El hang seng a superado el 61,8 de toda la caida y se aleja ::

Tiene buena pinta , pero cuidadin con el ibex que va a su bola


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pues en IGmarkets marca "solo" +130 pipos ... Hoy hay subasta de deuda patria,no? Con las subidas de interes de las últimas subastas PIIGS y el brote verde de que los rusos no comprarán papelitos ....



Pero si te das cuenta el diferencial de España apenas sube , creo que la estan sosteniendo , los demas pekes pueden caer pero no España


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> SAN sube un 6% en preapertura
> 
> igual se ajusta a las 8:59, pero ahora mismo hay cierre de cortos masivo



Los que veían una debacle en el banquito...


----------



## MarketMaker (4 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Vaya lío de día hoy..
> 
> Antes de la apertura USA se han cerrado posiciones largas con beneficios de días anteriores.
> *Al final se han abierto posiciones de nuevo en 10540, con los beneficios realizados hoy hemos jugado la baza de rebote fuerte para mañana*, pudiendo asumir sin problemas un gap de apertura de -100 puntos.
> ...




Buenos días.

:baba:

y me se de alguno más que estará contento.......:rolleye:


Hoy va a ser un día de esos que te puedes ir a casa casi sin soltar la chaqueta......


----------



## carvil (4 Nov 2010)

Buenos dias 

Resistencia en el E-Mini zona de 1206 soporte zona de 1166

Si alguien está corto hay una alta probabilidad de que el mercado se gire el martes con el maximo de 1218 en el contado S&P 500


Salu2


----------



## pyn (4 Nov 2010)

Felicidades a los que apostaron rojo.


----------



## Lexuss (4 Nov 2010)

Menudo inicio de sesion.... nunca un simple e inofensivo color, hizo tanto daño

Si ayer os lo deje todo en rojo, que habeis toqueteado?¬¬


----------



## fmc (4 Nov 2010)

Parece que el indicador de mensajes en este tema da divergencias peponas ienso:


----------



## fmc (4 Nov 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Hola!, menos mal que veo tu comment, porque hace mil que no entro al hilo, y sólo lo leo muy por encima.
> 
> Y digo menos mal, porque quien me paso los charts fue el Sr. LCASC, que quede dicho. .
> 
> ...



Es curioso cómo me recuerda esa zona plana en la gráfica....






.... a ésta otra (SP500 vs oro)


----------



## rafaxl (4 Nov 2010)

Joder vaya pepinazos parriba en todo el mundo. En fin, como lo veis muchachos? esto tiene que petar de una vez por el bien comun.

¿Cuando habla trinchete?


----------



## chameleon (4 Nov 2010)

no se cuánto más puede subir el ibex, pero en SAN siguen soltando lastre a diestro y siniestro. con la sobreventa que tiene, y el sector financiero subiendo ayer como la espuma, SAN debería estar por encima de 9. el cuidador no hace los deberes o qué?

y sin SAN el ibex no va a ningún sitio...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

me e puesto corto con unos turbitos en 10700 mas o menos


----------



## rafaxl (4 Nov 2010)

Vuelve a ponerse vertical. Atentos al crudo que la bajada del dolar lo esta disparando.


----------



## rafaxl (4 Nov 2010)

De EEUU y su paro:



> El paro semanal de EE UU se situó en 457.000, más de las 442.000 peticiones de subsidio estimadas por los analistas y por encima también de las 437.000 de la semana anterior. Por otro lado, la productividad subió un 1,9% en el tercer trimestre, nueve décimas más de lo esperado por el mercado.



El BCE mantiene tipos al 1%.


----------



## qpvlde (4 Nov 2010)

Aún a riesgo de comerme un owned::, creo que en menos de 24h habremos cerrado el gap de la apertura de hoy, así que voy a actuar en consecuencia...:8:

saludos repelentes8:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

no te preocupes el ibex esta haciendo de indicador adelantado del guano esta muy debil ::


----------



## pyn (4 Nov 2010)

El ibex muy muy flojo en comparación con el S&P, éste ya va por los 1210..


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

chulibex esta condenado 

dinero llama dinero , ahora el dinero esta en el ibex pero del lado corto


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes... 

1213 en el S&P500, a 5 puntos del doble techo anual... 

Rango muy estrecho e Ibex muy flojo. He abierto una posición corta en 10570f, a ver que tal se da la tarde... 

PD: Estamos a unos 1600 puntos del máximo del megarebote, más o menos donde están ahora los yankees...


----------



## Mendrugo (4 Nov 2010)

pyn dijo:


> El ibex muy muy flojo en comparación con el S&P, éste ya va por los 1210..



Flojera arrastra todo el año.El S&P está a nada del máximo alcanzado el 26 de abri de este año.
Ese es el punto clave en el que tenemos que fijarnos atentamente.8:
l


----------



## Mendrugo (4 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> 1213 en el S&P500, a 5 puntos del doble techo anual...
> 
> ...



Seguramente a lo largo de la sesión lo tiren para arriba hasta ese nivel.
En mi opinión, no es momento para cortos.
Cuando el mercado americano se nos gire. Aquí tendremos una buenisima oportunidad para sacar tajo a los cortos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2010)

Irlanda está como Grecia a una semana de ser rescatada, a nosotros nos reservan para 2011... :ouch:







Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Nov 2010)

Al sp lo veo con ganas de hacer unas niagaras


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

el ibex ya fue rata de laboratorio en los anteriores maximos no veo por que no lo va a ser ahora


----------



## Interesado (4 Nov 2010)

A mi no me convence nada que el IBEX esté tan flojo... 

Vería bajadas si hubiéramos tenido un rebote empapelagacelas en condiciones, pero la bajada está siendo tan controlada que parece más para descargar sobrecompra antes de atacar resistencias que otra cosa...

En el MACD diario se puede ver que el mercado apenas tiene pulso... mal momento para buscar tendencias.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> A mi no me convence nada que el IBEX esté tan flojo...
> 
> Vería bajadas si hubiéramos tenido un rebote empapelagacelas en condiciones, pero la bajada está siendo tan controlada que parece más para descargar sobrecompra antes de atacar resistencias que otra cosa...
> 
> En el MACD diario se puede ver que el mercado apenas tiene pulso... mal momento para buscar tendencias.



no lo pienses mucho , es mas simple de lo que parece por lo menos para mi ,
los gringos van a por el doble techo y lo del ibex simplemente baja porque to el mundo se pone corto


----------



## rafaxl (4 Nov 2010)

En el hilo de la FED andan hablando de un H-C-H gigantesco y tal y tal... es probable?



jam14 dijo:


> Pos a mí me da que esto es un HCH (con teórica proyección a cero) como una catedral... :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

que cabron trichetin , la fed imprime mas dinero y para contrarrestarlo el solo deja de comprar deuda periferica


----------



## Interesado (4 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no lo pienses mucho , es mas simple de lo que parece por lo menos para mi ,
> los gringos van a por el doble techo y lo d*el ibex simplemente baja porque to el mundo se pone corto*



Pues mire que yo pensaba que las bajadas se producían de forma brusca, con volumen y aumento de la volatilidad, y que generalmente el movimiento va del lado contrario al de la masa...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que cabron trichetin , la fed imprime mas dinero y para contrarrestarlo el solo deja de comprar deuda periferica









Uno actualizado estaria muy bien.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

bueno pero aqui el hecho objetivo es que el ibex deberia estar en los 12000 , pero no lo esta , si se observa una grafica desde abril se ve que esto ya sucedio , el ibex se adelanto en su caida ::


----------



## rafaxl (4 Nov 2010)

Ya volvemos a remontar un poco, lastima que me tenga que pasar la tarde fuera.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

cambiados put por call en 10590 a ver si remonta


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> En el hilo de la FED andan hablando de un H-C-H gigantesco y tal y tal... es probable?



El objetivo de ese HCH es 0...

He cambiado cortos por largos... Cerré demasiado pronto los cortos 10535f, y abrí demasiado pronto los largos... 10530f, pero es imposible acertar los giros... S&P 1214c


----------



## chameleon (4 Nov 2010)

no puedo comprenderlo. la oportunidad para que subieran SAN era hoy...

¿qué están haciendo?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2010)

Objetivos y stops hoy...







Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> no puedo comprenderlo. la oportunidad para que subieran SAN era hoy...
> 
> ¿qué están haciendo?



Ponerse en liquidez para poder aguantarlo sin perder niveles catastróficos.

Salvo noticia bomba oculta, es lo único que se me ocurre, porque el guión de tensar la deuda periférica para frenar las caídas del dólar aquí ya nos lo sabemos desde hace más de un año.


----------



## DeCafeina (4 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> no puedo comprenderlo. la oportunidad para que subieran SAN era hoy...
> 
> ¿qué están haciendo?



Dar por el &%$*

Yo al final he desistido. Algo he podido sacar para pagar comisiones y unas cervezas. Seguro que mañana pegan un subidón de órdago. :ouch:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2010)

No me he acordado de dibujarlos en la gráfica anterior. Los fibos entre mínimos de ayer y máximos de hoy:

-Fibo76,4% 10693 (4 veces ha hecho de soporte y 2 de resistencia)
-Fibo61,8% 10661 (mínimo matinal)
-Fibo50% 10636
-Fibo38,2% 10610 (donde se encuentra ahora (edito: le ha hecho de soporte, muy importante para los largos))
-Fibo23,6% 10579 (mínimo de hoy)

Saludos...


----------



## Akira45 (4 Nov 2010)

*¿Pifia o robasta?*

Jojojo, les hay manazas por ahí...

Un error técnico provoca graves pérdidas a los inversores españoles de Enel Green Power - Cotizalia.com

::::::


----------



## Mendrugo (4 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> no puedo comprenderlo. la oportunidad para que subieran SAN era hoy...
> 
> ¿qué están haciendo?



Apunta este dato:
8,50 y parada para continuar al 7,40 8:


----------



## chameleon (4 Nov 2010)

con la cantidad de cortos que tiene ahora mismo, habrían sacado más liquidez reventándolos. pero bueno, el cuidador sabrá...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

vamos a reventar a los cortos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No me he acordado de dibujarlos en la gráfica anterior. Los fibos entre mínimos de ayer y máximos de hoy:
> 
> -Fibo76,4% 10693 (4 veces ha hecho de soporte y 2 de resistencia)
> -Fibo61,8% 10661 (mínimo matinal)
> ...



Ha descansado en el fibo50% y se ha lanzado a por el fibo61,8%... momento muy importante, de superarlo, quitando la piedrecita del 10693, es muy probable volver a máximos diarios...

Saludos...

Edito: Por ahora nos ha parado "al pipo"... Vendo el largo en 10580f...
Edito2: S&P a 1 punto de máximos anuales...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

se rumorea que un tal helicoptero bernanke esta corto en el ibex


----------



## Mendrugo (4 Nov 2010)

TEF al igual que el S&P cerca de objetivo.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

cambiados largos por cortos ::


----------



## Mendrugo (4 Nov 2010)

Calma, calma. :


----------



## rafaxl (4 Nov 2010)

Y el VIX picando hacia el suelo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2010)

Entro otra vez largo en 10535f... Stop 10490f. Objetivo 10580f. Me voy, ya lo miraré cuando vuelva... 

Saludos...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

largo en el ibex ? pero si no se anima con na


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Nov 2010)

La putada de que el Ibex se adelante tanto es que al SP todavía le queda enganchar a la última remesa de gacelas, unos días tal vez.

El problema es que en España el sentimiento de los pequeños inversores no es tan alcista como en USA (supongo que gracias a este hilo ) y para no enganchar a ninguna gacela más, pues van preparando el escenario.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

yo creo que ya se a visto que el ibex no tiene la mas minima fuerza , no importa lo que suban los gringos el ibex esta para cortos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Nov 2010)

A ver si aparece algún "pro" a comentar algo en el hilo, se agradecería algún comentario no técnico, más bien de sentimiento, ambiente, rumorología, caras en los pasillos...


----------



## Mendrugo (4 Nov 2010)

S&P ahora:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

no es necesario ningun pro solo mira la grafica del ibex y comparala con las de los demas indices , el ibex esta condenado


----------



## Interesado (4 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> largo en el ibex ? pero si no se anima con na





muertoviviente dijo:


> yo creo que ya se a visto que el ibex no tiene la mas minima fuerza , no importa lo que suban los gringos el ibex esta para cortos





muertoviviente dijo:


> no es necesario ningun pro solo mira la grafica del ibex y comparala con las de los demas indices , el ibex esta condenado



Esto en 7 minutos... ¿Necesitas más?



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A ver si aparece algún "pro" a comentar algo en el hilo, se agradecería algún comentario no técnico, más bien de sentimiento, ambiente, rumorología, caras en los pasillos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no es necesario ningun pro solo mira la grafica del ibex y comparala con las de los demas indices , el ibex esta condenado



¿Bolsa griega e irlandesa en estos momentos?

La verdad, no sé ni dónde buscar esos índices.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

disculpar si me pongo como loco , es solo que hoy me estan saliendo las cosas requetebien


----------



## Mendrugo (4 Nov 2010)

Por último el VIX, acercándose a mínimos:


----------



## Mendrugo (4 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> disculpar si me pongo como loco , es solo que hoy me estan saliendo las cosas requetebien



Guarda, ves guardando.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Nov 2010)

Los americanos no van a parar, tienen un 2 ó un 3 por ciento (o más) en la recamara para provocar el éxtasis en las manos débiles.


----------



## Mendrugo (4 Nov 2010)

Nos queda en nuestro índice un tironcito más, en esta última hora de hoy.

Escopeta y munición preparada.Solo esperar que la pieza se agazape.


----------



## qpvlde (4 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Bolsa griega e irlandesa en estos momentos?
> 
> La verdad, no sé ni dónde buscar esos índices.



busque por aquí...:XX:


----------



## Misterio (4 Nov 2010)

Indice griego

Bolsa Grecia.- Bolsami


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Indice griego
> 
> Bolsa Grecia.- Bolsami



Grecia	

Su bolsa baja -1,27% a 1497,75 con la industria financiera bajando -1,5%. ERG Eurobank Erg Baja -4,65%, Alpha Bank -3,6%, National Bank of Greece -0,94%


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

cambio cortos por largos ::


----------



## Lexuss (4 Nov 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Apunta este dato:
> 8,50 y parada para continuar al 7,40 8:




Estoy contigo, mis indicadores por ahora me dicen que cortos hasta que se demuestre lo contrario 

Aunque mañna me puede pasar como hoy, abrir con un gap de 2 pares y ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Nov 2010)

A ver quién es el guapo que abre unos largos ahora. En la bolsa hay que tener huevos, pero sin saber a qué se debe esta caída de caretas en el Ibex, no es riesgo, es peligro.

Y eso que sigo pensando que los americanos cierran hoy en máximos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Nov 2010)

Pues alguien ha comprado bastante en subasta.

A ver qué dice Mulder, que nunca coincidimos.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

yo me e quedado largo justo en minimos hoy estoy con mucha suerte , espero gap y las vendo 

edito , se ve que hay muchos que esperan gap , a subido 0,32 en la robasta


----------



## Interesado (4 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo me e quedado largo justo en minimos hoy estoy con mucha suerte , espero gap y las vendo



Veo que no soy el único al que le va el riesgo... maldita zulopatía!

De todos modos a mi me da venta de manos fuertes durante todo el día... así que procure deshacer la posi lo antes posible.


----------



## qpvlde (4 Nov 2010)

Yo le he metido largo con todo; lo que viene siendo un ALL IN en toda regla ::

P.D.- que noche más larga me espera...::

saludos, no va más


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

todavia les queda subida a los gringos , pero el ibex es otra cosa  

parece que estan respetando el 10600 vomo resistencia y los bancos ya estan a punto de rebotar , pero como chulibex es mu traicionero mañana vendo mis largos y esperare a ver si sale alguna oportunidad


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy he estado fuera todo el día y solo he seguido los mercados un poco al principio de la mañana desde el iphone. Pero como me he quedado casi sin batería lo he dejado estar, acabo de llegar.

En fin, vamos al lío.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy han empezado comprando con muchas fuerza durante la primera media hora, de hecho han cruzado un paquete de unos 450 contratos, entre otros de menor cuantía, luego han empezado a vender durante todo el resto del día aunque la actividad sigue siendo muy escasa llegando al punto de que durante la primera hora han hecho 13 operaciones y solo 3 durante todo el resto del día, 6 si contamos la subasta, además han sido paquetes bastante normalitos. Piloto automático puro.

En subasta han comprado.

Últimamente no entiendo muy bien de que pie cojea el Ibex, siempre siguen la misma estrategia salvo algún día contado, empiezan fuerte y el resto del día desaparecen, como si siguiera siendo agosto, la liquidez se ha fugado del Ibex definitivamente porque a estas alturas ya deberíamos ver algo más de movimiento.

Como curiosidad me ha dado por mirar el día 4 de meses anteriores, salvo enero que fue un día flojo el resto de meses hasta julio fueron bastante normales en volumen, con operaciones escalonadas a lo largo de todo el día, mi impresión es que esta es un demostración de que las manos fuertes están huyendo de este índice como de la peste.

Como colofón al día de hoy me parece que ha sido todo puro teatro, han comprado con mucha fuerza al principio del día y el resto no ha servido para echar abajo esos largos, al menos desde el punto de vista del volumen, creo que mañana veremos gap al alza y subidas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Entro otra vez largo en 10535f... Stop 10490f. Objetivo 10580f. Me voy, ya lo miraré cuando vuelva...
> 
> Saludos...



Pues al final saltó el Stop... :|

En fin, mañana más... 

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Nov 2010)

Buff, como me alegro de estar fuera estos días, esto está muy peligroso. Ya habría perdido hasta la camisa.


----------



## rafaxl (4 Nov 2010)

Joder la del petroleo es de libro. A europa no deberia joderle tanto con el cambio pero en dolares esta en un sitio peligroso.


----------



## rafaxl (4 Nov 2010)

Donde tenemos los maximos anuales del SP?


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

me parece que 1228 intradia

ahi van los gringos como un tiro


----------



## rafaxl (4 Nov 2010)

Esto esta disparadisimo la virgen.

Veo que no hay mucho que decir. No guano, ni no guano. Nadie tiene npi de lo que coño va a pasar aqui. Y el hijo puta del ben liandola con las materias primas atpc.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Esto esta disparadisimo la virgen.
> 
> Veo que no hay mucho que decir. No guano, ni no guano. Nadie tiene npi de lo que coño va a pasar aqui. Y el hijo puta del ben liandola con las materias primas atpc.



el wano esta a la vuelta de la esquina :baba:

solo un poco mas de subida


----------



## rafaxl (4 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el wano esta a la vuelta de la esquina :baba:
> 
> solo un poco mas de subida



Estoy expectante, si ha de venir y viene  le voy a meter con todo lo gordo hasta morir unas 10 o 15 veces al menos.

Ahora que estoy con el PFC y tengo dos PC libres para mi uso, tengo uno para foro/bolsa y otro para trapichear. Sus vais a enterar botines, botones y demas.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2010)

porque crees que hay tanto miedo con los bonos de los pigs , estan vendiendo a saco porque saben que se acaba la subida de las bolsas asi que solo salen antes de momento de forma ordenada  

cuando sea maricon el ultimo esto va a ser maravilloso


----------



## rafaxl (4 Nov 2010)

Ahi lo tenemos, ¿no se han columpiado un poco?:


> - Las acciones de Estados Unidos subían el jueves y el índice S&P 500 tocaba su máximo intradiario en más de dos años, por el nuevo plan de estímulo a la economía de la Reserva Federal.
> 
> Las acciones bancarias saltaban por un reporte de prensa que indicó que la Fed permitiría pronto a los bancos más fuertes elevar sus dividendos.
> 
> A minutos del cierre, el promedio industrial Dow Jones .DJI subía un 1,85 por ciento a 11.422,96 unidades, mientras que el índice Standard & Poor’s 500 .SPX trepaba un 1,78 por ciento a 1.219,23 y el índice tecnológico Nasdaq Composite .IXIC avanzaba un 1,26 por ciento a 2.572,2.



La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## Claca (4 Nov 2010)

Un repaso sencillito a los índices:

DAX:






_Ya cerquita del techo del expansivo. ¡Quién lo hubiera dicho!_

STOXX:






_Múltiples apoyos en la anterior resistencia. El objetivo se mantiene._

DOW:






_¿Todo despejado y subida libre?_





_En perspectiva vemos que no. En la zona se desarrolló un lateral que marcó el inicio de la segunda ola bajista, donde la volatilidad se disparó. Lo lógico es que ahora el precio vaya frenando._

IBEX:






_El ángulo de recorte calcado al anterior._ 

El índice está muy débil y completamente lateral. El gráfico es de ayer, quería ver el cierre de hoy antes de colgarlo. Lógicamente la poca fuerza mostrada hoy limita severamente la posibilidad de que cumpla, pero lo dejo de todos modos que queda bonito. Cuando planteé los objetivos por rotura del lateral (11.430 en este caso) tanto el IBEX como el DAX y el STOXX estaban mostrando un comportamiento muy similar. Tres semanas después el DAX ha batido todas las previsiones y el STOXX está ya a medido camino, el IBEX, no obstante, ni siquiera ha roto, el muy vago. Considerando el poco ánimo que lleva ese objetivo parecía digno de ciencia ficción, así que metí las herramientas de nuevo y, con una óptica más indulgente, vi que un velón verde hoy podría plantear un objetivo más modesto y asumible, sobre los 11.200 en un plazo de unas tres semanas. Sea como sea, no se ha dado el caso, así que la posibilidad planteada queda un poco más lejos... Mínimos del día 3 importantes a corto plazo.

En general, por eso, signos de giro en los mercados: 0. Que tarde o temprano girará, yo también lo pienso, pero, por ahora, esto no es así.


----------



## bertok (4 Nov 2010)

Las subidas del SP son muy intensas pero habria que tener un par de webos bien grandes para entrar ahora. Demasiado peligroso en mi opinion.

El Chulibex es para darle de comer aparte. Madre de dios que pinta tiene de darse un buen hostion cuando le de al SP por consolidar.

Habra que seguir esperando señales.

El que este dentro y largo, enhorabuena y cuidar las plusvis.


----------



## Condor (5 Nov 2010)

Dow Jones con niveles pre Lehman Brothers (Expansión).

Esto es bueno?

La pregunta se basa en que desde esos niveles llegamos a los 6000 en 5 meses, pero también es verdad que Bernanke no tenía el helicóptero a punto, y ahora mismo lo tiene cojonudo, o no?

Yo sigo viendo mucho sufrimiento en el día a día


----------



## Claca (5 Nov 2010)

Y el "Nikki" sube un 2.6% hasta los 9.600.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Nov 2010)

A ver, ¿quién insulta en los tags?

Si hay alguna queja que la ponga en el hilo o me la mande por privado.


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2010)

A los buenos días!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A ver, ¿quién insulta en los tags?
> 
> Si hay alguna queja que la ponga en el hilo o me la mande por privado.



Los tags suelen estar copados por bombillos, así que no hagas mucho caso. Si yo me tuviera que quejar por todo lo que han puesto de mi....


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> Los tags suelen estar copados por bombillos, así que no hagas mucho caso. Si yo me tuviera que quejar por todo lo que han puesto de mi....



Doy fe , que risas jaja 

Bueno xD Lo tengo que decir... no tendría que haber cambiado las Iberias por las Mapfre :cook:, y más comentando que veía los 3.20 Sus MueLtoS.

¿Para cuándo vemos los 12 mil? hay prisa ¿en?...


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Doy fe , que risas jaja
> 
> Bueno xD Lo tengo que decir... no tendría que haber cambiado las Iberias por las Mapfre :cook:, y más comentando que veía los 3.20 Sus MueLtoS.
> 
> ¿Para cuándo vemos los 12 mil? hay prisa ¿en?...



¿te ha exorcizado Juanluí? ienso: :8: ::


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿te ha exorcizado Juanluí? ienso: :8: ::



El Ibex cuando se pone... se pone jajaja. Todo sea por dejar pillados ).

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2010)

Parece que el Ibex va a cerrar gap o.....algo peor


----------



## tonuel (5 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que el Ibex va a cerrar gap o.....algo peor




Lo mejor es ponerse corto en apertura... que delicia hoyga... 


Saludos ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Nov 2010)

Parece que en 10.550 intentan aguantarlo un poco.


----------



## Interesado (5 Nov 2010)

Yalodecíayo... a las 9:01 ya se deberían haber cerrado los largos.

Ahora la cuestión es si aguantará el 10538... a ver si el IBEX nos da una alegría como las de antes.


----------



## pyn (5 Nov 2010)

Hola soy el ibex y tengo un problema de perroflautismo.






*TODOS: hola ibex!, bienvenido.


----------



## qpvlde (5 Nov 2010)

Joder,

no vuelvo a abrir un largo hasta el 2020 :8:

mierda de ladrones, a ver si recupera un poco y minimizo daños :::::´(

saludos


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Nov 2010)

como veis DPTR???? puede seguir subiendo?


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Nov 2010)

Buenas.
Pasaba a saludar
Sigo corto
Despues de 6 semanas de C.O.T. muy rojillo se debería comenzar a notar algo.
A ver si comienza el baile que tengo vencimiento este mes.Desde Julio ya me vale.
.De momento la rentabilidad a pachas.Poco tiempo tengo para el marketeo
Saludos y plusvis pa tos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Nov 2010)

Uff, que yuyu da esto.

¿Primeras escaramuzas de un ataque?

Puede que por eso no lo sostengan, será cuestión de estrategia, así no pueden valorar sus fuerzas.

Es que baja sin volatilidad, muy mansamente.


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2010)

Parece que ya vamos a corregir un poco en serio.


----------



## debianita (5 Nov 2010)

Hoygan! En guano se dispensa en este hilo?

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2010)

Ayer el S&P pudo acabar un posible recuento en ABC de su onda2 en 122x... 

Entro corto 10420f... Edito: Recomprado en 10385f

Saludos...

Edito: Corto otra vez en 10410f... Edito: Recomprado en 10380f


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2010)

Como le estan dando a chulibex , cambie largos por cortos pero luego cortos por largos en 10540 y bueno perdi lo ganado :

ahora corto en bbva a ver si sale algo


----------



## tonuel (5 Nov 2010)

siyalodeciayo... :Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:



Saludos )


----------



## Mendrugo (5 Nov 2010)

Je je je je.


----------



## pyn (5 Nov 2010)

*vamos coño, sufreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2010)

esto no para hasta 10310


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2010)

10400c es el fibo50% desde mínimos de agosto, un buen punto para probar largos sin mucho riesgo...

Largo 10335f...

Saludos...


----------



## Asturiano (5 Nov 2010)

Esto ya es otra cosa, octubre no ha terminado.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 10400c es el fibo50% desde mínimos de agosto, un buen punto para probar largos sin mucho riesgo...
> 
> Largo 10335f...
> 
> Saludos...



no se para mi minimo el 61,8 miedo me da chulo ibex para largos ::


----------



## tonuel (5 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 10400c es el fibo50% desde mínimos de agosto, un buen punto para probar largos sin mucho riesgo...
> 
> Largo 10335f...
> 
> Saludos...




¿largo...? WTF... 



mevoyacagarentodoloquesemenea... .com


Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2010)

10300 estaria bien para largos mas arriba ni pensarlo


----------



## tonuel (5 Nov 2010)

ya era hora...


nos vemos en los 3000...


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Nov 2010)

Trichet no compra deuda pig
Bancos tienen que comprar deuda pig
Y para tener ese cash deben vender bolsa.
Paciencia.Me voy a entrenar.Estoy casi en profits.


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Nov 2010)

Buenos días, es curioso cuando hay una corrección aumentan los mensajes/minuto de forma exponencial.

Cuidado con los movimientos, aptos para valientes o inconscientes.


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenos días, es curioso cuando hay una corrección aumentan los mensajes/minuto de forma exponencial.
> 
> Cuidado con los movimientos, aptos para valientes o inconscientes.



Estoy seguro el que el momento de tu post no ha sido casualidad


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2010)

el euro sigue bajando


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Nov 2010)

Espero que siga bajando mucho el euro, asi mis dptr seguiran subiendo....


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2010)

bueno cambio corto de bbva por largo ibex ::


----------



## debianita (5 Nov 2010)

Cárpatos: Criteria asegura que seguirá incrementando peso de banca en su cartera...igual es momento de ser prudentes con Criteria, porque no parece un sector bien colocado para el 2011

Tonuel, le metemos con todo lo gordo? :baba: me dan unas ganas ... :baba:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Nov 2010)

El euro ya responde (había llegado a estar a 1,42xx) y comienza a bajar, Trichet, cual doctor, tanteando para determinar cuál es la dosis terapéutica mínima.

Supongo que van con cuidado intentando no despeñar las bolsas.

¿Podría haber algún HF de estos gigantescos esperando su momento para hacer sangre a lo bestia?


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Nov 2010)

Repito que yo dije que volveria cuando el SAN perdiese los 8,90 que era mi señal para el comienzo del guano


----------



## Asturiano (5 Nov 2010)

Pedidos industriales de Alemania:

Baja 4 % cuando se esperaba subida de 0,5 %.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cárpatos: Criteria asegura que seguirá incrementando peso de banca en su cartera...igual es momento de ser prudentes con Criteria, porque no parece un sector bien colocado para el 2011
> 
> Tonuel, le metemos con todo lo gordo? :baba: me dan unas ganas ... :baba:



Desde que hace unos días dije que era buen momento para entrar cortos (aunque ese día subió bastante) se ha dado un buen piñazo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Nov 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Repito que yo dije que volveria cuando el SAN perdiese los 8,90 que era mi señal para el comienzo del guano



¿Cómo era aquello de no sé cuántos días seguidos...? no me acuerdo muy bien, fue casi mítico en los tiempos en que un hombre podía cruzar el Ibex de punta a punta pisando siempre guano.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Nov 2010)

Asturiano dijo:


> Pedidos industriales de Alemania:
> 
> Baja 4 % cuando se esperaba subida de 0,5 %.
> 
> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets



Qué casualidad, catarata de datos malos en Europa para que baje el leuro.


----------



## debianita (5 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde que hace unos días dije que era buen momento para entrar cortos (aunque ese día subió bastante) se ha dado un buen piñazo.



Hace tiempo que espero el momento de meterle, aunque hasta ahora la veia muy alcista y queria ser prudente ... Con un stop bien puesto puede ser una operación buena :baba:

Hacemos un mini HF para tumbarla? :rolleye: seguro que hay más de uno interesado


----------



## Interesado (5 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hace tiempo que espero el momento de meterle, aunque hasta ahora la veia muy alcista y queria ser prudente ... Con un stop bien puesto puede ser una operación buena :baba:
> 
> Hacemos un mini HF para tumbarla? :rolleye: seguro que hay más de uno *interesado*



:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## tonuel (5 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde que hace unos días dije que era buen momento para entrar cortos (aunque ese día subió bastante) se ha dado un buen piñazo.




yo lo vaticiné hace más de un año...(ver porra) y otra vez en los dias 14-19 de octubre cuando tocó los 11000...










pero DP me dijo que todavia no.... :´´´´´(



Saludos ::


----------



## debianita (5 Nov 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Le ha atizado? Veo que ha pillado mi fina ironia :XX: Estoy pensando en realizar parte de plusvis de mis etfs y meterle cortos a CRI ienso: ienso: ienso:


----------



## spheratu (5 Nov 2010)

Este hilo sin ibex a 6000 no vale nada


----------



## tonuel (5 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cárpatos: Criteria asegura que seguirá incrementando peso de banca en su cartera...igual es momento de ser prudentes con Criteria, porque no parece un sector bien colocado para el 2011
> 
> Tonuel, le metemos con todo lo gordo? :baba: me dan unas ganas ... :baba:




Lo gordo lo tengo en un tranquilo depósito sin condiciones... 8: con la cantidad de trileros que hay en el mundo no se muy bien lo que durará toda esta farsa... ienso:

pitopito...


Saludos 8:


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Nov 2010)

En estos últimos meses ya hubo una bajada, como toque de atención a las medidas del Gobierno. (Creo que incluso por este hilo se comentó algo)

En algún medio se hacen eco, creo que en Cotizalia, sobre el tema de la deuda.

En los "grupos" de amiguetes se comenta que si no hay un verdadero gesto de voluntad por parte del gobierno, va a haber mucho sufrimiento. (Vamos con el carrito de los helados a otra parte y se deja el Ibex a su suerte)

De momento lo dejamos en un "aviso", y si no hay una reacción clara del ejecutivo en forma de medidas claras a corto plazo. Vuestros cortos serán oro (nunca mejor dicho).

Si hay medidas drásticas: Marcará el camino del 12.000.

Si a esto le sumamos el beneplácito de Alemania cuando hay estos problemas, cuando el euro se dispara, podéis imaginar el efecto en las bolsas de los países periféricos.
Así de clara es la cosa.


----------



## debianita (5 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> En estos últimos meses ya hubo una bajada, como toque de atención a las medidas del Gobierno. (Creo que incluso por este hilo se comentó algo)
> 
> En algún medio se hacen eco, creo que en Cotizalia, sobre el tema de la deuda.
> 
> ...



Las mejores noticias que podria escuchar... voy a pedir un credito y me voy apalancar por 100 para meter cortos :XX:

Hoyga, no tendrá usted algun amigo en blackrock o similares para animarle a que vengan al ibex con todo el equipo?


----------



## tonuel (5 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Si hay medidas drásticas: Marcará el camino del 12.000.



muahahahahahaha... medidas drásticas... estás de coña...????? :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:

estos intentarán aguantar hasta el 2012... aunque el pueblo esté de mierda hasta arriba... ) ) ) ) ) )


si les dejamos claro... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> muahahahahahaha... medidas drásticas... estás de coña...????? :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> estos intentarán aguantar hasta el 2012... aunque el pueblo esté de mierda hasta arriba... ) ) ) ) ) )
> 
> ...



Te puedo decir que desde hace unas horas se están moviendo cosas (reuniones ad hoc). Lo difícil es que sean capaces de actuar donde deben actuar....:cook:


----------



## qpvlde (5 Nov 2010)

¿que es esto? :8:...pero no se suponñia que hoy nos ibamos al cielo:

::::::


----------



## Interesado (5 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Le ha atizado? Veo que ha pillado mi fina ironia :XX: Estoy pensando en realizar parte de plusvis de mis etfs y meterle cortos a CRI ienso: ienso: ienso:



Siguiendo con la fina ironía, Criteria fue para mi una gran "lección" de trading... así que no... de momento... 

Aunque la verdad es que no es mala opción teniendo en cuenta su posición técnica, la coyuntura con la deuda soberana, que acaba de publicar resultados, que parece que hemos hecho un techo... 

Yo de momento estoy bastante apartado del tema (a pesar de algún ramalazo ludópata) hasta que no se vuelva a definir una tendencia clara.


----------



## tonuel (5 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Te puedo decir que desde hace unas horas se están moviendo cosas (reuniones ad hoc). Lo difícil es que sean capaces de actuar donde deben actuar....:cook:



que hagan lo que quieran... de la lapidación en plaza pública no se van a librar... 8:


----------



## aksarben (5 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> que hagan lo que quieran... de la lapidación en plaza pública no se van a librar... 8:



No los lapidan ni de coña, tienen 10 millones de incondicionales (ambos dos).


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Nov 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> No los lapidan ni de coña, tienen 10 millones de incondicionales (ambos dos).



"El conformismo desaparece cuando aparece la necesidad"ienso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 10400c es el fibo50% desde mínimos de agosto, un buen punto para probar largos sin mucho riesgo...
> 
> Largo 10335f...
> 
> Saludos...



Fuera en 10370f...

Saludos...


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Nov 2010)

Bueno vamos al lío. Aparte de hablar también hay que ganar dinero.

Empiezan a llegar órdenes.


----------



## aksarben (5 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> "El conformismo desaparece cuando aparece la necesidad"ienso:



Ya no es conformismo, hace tiempo que es hooliganismo, "los buenos" y "los malos", etc.


----------



## Cartago (5 Nov 2010)

Corren rumores que cerramos en 10.350... Vendo quien compra ???


----------



## pollastre (5 Nov 2010)

Realmente, lo que me extraña es que el "toque" como tú dices haya sido sólo de un -2%.

Tienes razón cuando dices que en este hilo se habló del anterior toque (a la sazón, mucho más serio que el de hoy, seguro que lo recuerdas bien). 

En aquel 19 de Mayo, Viernes de auténtico pánico donde en las mesas de inversión no se pudo mover - por no ser aceptado en los mercados internacionales - ni un sólo papel con la palabra "España" escrita en él, vimos al pamplinas inmaduro que tenemos por presidente del gobierno salir de Bruselas con la cara pálida despues de que la Merkel y compañía le explicasen las cuatro verdades del barquero.

Ese mismo Lunes teníamos el -5% para los funcionarios, la promesa de la reforma laboral y la promesa de la reforma de las pensiones.

Los mercados aflojaron la soga.

Ahora bien, hay que ser rematadamente imbécil, como lo es el imbécil homérico de Zapatero, para pensarse que una vez pasado el trago, podía seguir mirando a otro lado y decir donde dije digo, digo diego.

Que es exactamente lo que ha hecho este impresentable. A día de hoy, de todo aquello sólo el -5% a los funcionarios aguanta, y cogido por alfileres (veremos qué tiene que decir el Constitucional al respecto). 

La reforma laboral quedó en una broma inútil de mal gusto, y la reforma de las pensiones se aplaza y se vuelve a aplazar sine die.

Puestos en esta tesitura, y si yo fuera un HF, este gilipollas había cometido el último error de su vida política (no tomarse en serio al mercado). Si de mí dependiera llevaba a España a la quiebra técnica en 48 horas, para que este indigente intelectual empezase a diferenciar entre "entidades a las que puede torear" y "entidades a las que uno ha de obedecer".

Esta madrugada aparecían las primeras noticias y opiniones al respecto de la intranquilidad de los mercados por el "toreo" del bobo solemne. Poco después, otra vez la soga de la periférica. Luego, el -2%. Si es que está todo más que cantado.

De verdad, ¿qué se creía el tipejo éste? ¿Que iba a poder retrasar las decisiones difíciles hasta que se le acabase la legislatura?

Tiene pelotas la cosa, hay que ser tonto, coño.




MarketMaker dijo:


> En estos últimos meses ya hubo una bajada, como toque de atención a las medidas del Gobierno. (Creo que incluso por este hilo se comentó algo)
> 
> En algún medio se hacen eco, creo que en Cotizalia, sobre el tema de la deuda.
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2010)

151 000 nominas agricolas mas relol


----------



## Claca (5 Nov 2010)

Criteria:







Cuña ascendente que pronto entra en una zona de fuertes resistencias. Fue el pistoletazo de salida para las rebajas en este valor.







Una visión a más corto plazo que muestra los soportes y resistencias más importantes. Estas últimas sesiones el valor se mueve en un rango lateral bastante claro. Si rompe por abajo, lo primero es buscar el suelo de la cuña, lo segundo sería esa zona de soporte que he marcado, comprendida entre los 3.800 y los 3.770 apróximadamente. 

Con la poca fuerza que tiene la situación debería resolverse pronto y pinta muy mal para el lado largo.


----------



## scalibu (5 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Realmente, lo que me extraña es que el "toque" como tú dices haya sido sólo de un -2%.
> 
> Tienes razón cuando dices que en este hilo se habló del anterior toque (a la sazón, mucho más serio que el de hoy, seguro que lo recuerdas bien).
> 
> ...



Joder es que no puedo hacer otra cosa. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## gadafi (5 Nov 2010)

Y digo yo, esto no puede deberse a que como la FED decidio nuevamente dar barra libre a todo dios y darle a la maquina de hacer billetes haciendo un euro fuerte ahora toca "devaluar" en europa mediante la deuda de los PIIGS?.


----------



## debianita (5 Nov 2010)

Gracias Claca, la verdad, se mire como se mire el chicharro pedia cortos. Pues con el bandazo del empleo ... me entró la orden :XX: No muy cargadito, para poder aguantar algun bandazo y paciencia hasta los 3.2X (mi precio objetivo, se que si fuera por Tonuel seria 0.5 euros )

EDIT: El indicador que utilizé para empezar a valorar mi entrada fueron los anuncios en TV 8:


----------



## Keyron (5 Nov 2010)

gadafi dijo:


> Y digo yo, esto no puede deberse a que como la FED decidio nuevamente dar barra libre a todo dios y darle a la maquina de hacer billetes haciendo un euro fuerte ahora toca "devaluar" en europa mediante la deuda de los PIIGS?.



Es que es eso. El incumplimiento de España y de los países perifericos ya se veía venir de largo y justo un par de días de lo de la Fed es cuando empiezan a meter caña y a subir los Cds para devaluar el euro...

EDITO: Otra vez cuesta abajo y sin frenos, pesan más los datos de la deuda que el dato positivo de empleo en USA.


----------



## scalibu (5 Nov 2010)

Keyron dijo:


> Es que es eso. El incumplimiento de España y de los países perifericos ya se veía venir de largo y justo un par de días de lo de la Fed es cuando empiezan a meter caña y a subir los Cds para devaluar el euro...
> 
> EDITO: Otra vez cuesta abajo y sin frenos, pesan más los datos de la deuda que el dato positivo de empleo en USA.



Entonces ¿ Compro ya, los dolares ?. Centeno lo dijo ayer.


----------



## Claca (5 Nov 2010)

El chulibex:







Se aprecia un claro movimiento lateral, pero hay un problema. La encuesta de sentimiento empieza a marcar niveles alarmantes de optimismo, aún cuando el índice no ha mostrado ningún signo de fuerza. Hasta ahora las caidas han sido sucias, con poca verticalidad, a la que esto cambie, el IBEX se va directo a los 9.800 y de allí... poco a poco.


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Realmente, lo que me extraña es que el "toque" como tú dices haya sido sólo de un -2%.
> 
> Tienes razón cuando dices que en este hilo se habló del anterior toque (a la sazón, mucho más serio que el de hoy, seguro que lo recuerdas bien).
> 
> ...



Fue algo después del famoso mayo. Fue otro recorte hace menos de dos meses.


 

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^GSPC#chart4:symbol=^gspc;range=1m;compare=^ibex+^gdaxi;indicator=volume;charttype=line;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on;source=undefined

No es lo mismo un toque de un 2% en un corto plazo alcista, que en uno bajista. Duele mucho ver como todos suben y la tuya se desploma. (SP por encima de 1220, hace 5 días a cuanto dirías que estaría el IBEX en esos niveles)

P.D. He intentado colocar una comparativa IBEX DAX SP a cinco días y no sale. Bueno en el enlace ponéis en comparar. IBEX y Otro: ^GDXI a cinco días y se ve el diferencial entre los índices en porcentaje)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2010)

Corto 10400f...

Saludos...


----------



## fmc (5 Nov 2010)

El desacoplamiento lleva ya casi un mes
Edito, que no se ve. Es el IBEX vs DAX en los últimos tres meses
El DAX es el que apunta hacia arriba


----------



## rafaxl (5 Nov 2010)

Poco a poco va despegando el SP (jodooo, donde piensan pararlo..:.


----------



## rafaxl (5 Nov 2010)

Up!!!!!! A ver si se anima la tarde o que...

El vix tirando pabajo como loco, por cierto habeis visto lo que ha hecho hace una hora??

VIX


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Dentro de un momento vamos a decidir si esta tarde se sube o no...

No hablo del Ibex


----------



## rafaxl (5 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Dentro de un momento vamos a decidir si esta tarde se sube o no...
> 
> No hablo del Ibex


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto 10400f...
> 
> Saludos...



Fuera en 10360f...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Dentro de un momento vamos a decidir si esta tarde se sube o no...
> 
> No hablo del Ibex



no me diga que depende de esto????


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Nov 2010)

A lo mejor se referia a esto: ECRIS vs. S&P 500







Cuentenos mas maestro mulder!


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2010)

Pues nos hemos quedado laterales, no se deciden ni a subir ni a bajar. Últimamente las tardes son algo aburridas, quizás como consecuencia de que en USA aun no han cambiado la hora.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2010)

El fibo61,8% de toda la bajada octubre07-marzo09, es 1228,7 en el S&P500. En Abril se quedó en 1219,8. Hoy ha tocado el 1227,08

Corto en 10390f...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2010)

Para los que les gusten las medias...

IBEX SMA50(diario): 10666
IBEX SMA200(diario): 10375

Máximo diario: 10660
Mínimo diario: 10369

Saludos...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2010)

mas leña al bbva corto en 8,50 :baba:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Nov 2010)

El Ibex está mejorando su comportamiento respecto al SP desde el mediodía.

Las reuniones de las que habla MM seguro que algo tienen que ver.

Hoy veo más probable que el SP baje después del cierre, lo que pasa es que durante el fin de semana ponen a ZP de rodillas a prometerles por el Niño Jesús que esta vez será bueno y el lunes aparece el Ibex en 11.000.

Apuesto por máximo del SP a las 17:35 hora peninsular española. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El Ibex está mejorando su comportamiento respecto al SP desde el mediodía.
> 
> Las reuniones de las que habla MM seguro que algo tienen que ver.
> 
> ...



ZP no quiere saber na de recortes , es mas esta emitiendo mas deuda el muy jodio y eso sin contar las comunidades  

sinceramente creo que los gringos estan proximos a caer y que el ibex como en la ocasion anterior va a adelantarse


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes
Chofff
Las elecciones ya han pasado y esto no tiene porqué aguantar más (creo)
Lo siento Obi !!


----------



## debianita (5 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El Ibex está mejorando su comportamiento respecto al SP desde el mediodía.
> 
> Las reuniones de las que habla MM seguro que algo tienen que ver.
> 
> ...



Con las elecciones catalanas a la vuelta de la esquina ... dudo que hagan algo los sociatas  Creo que tendrán que tumbar el Ibex hasta los 97XX, entonces una vez realizadas plusvalias que Zparo disponga :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El fibo61,8% de toda la bajada octubre07-marzo09, es 1228,7 en el S&P500. En Abril se quedó en 1219,8. Hoy ha tocado el 1227,08
> 
> Corto en 10390f...
> 
> Saludos...



Cerrado en 10340f...


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Nov 2010)

DJI A PLOMO
Me voy a por la niña al cole 
No tocar nada..


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2010)

Pues me da que el Ibex no recupera ¿donde andará zuloman en estos momentos tan 'importantes'?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2010)

largo con un trillon de verdes recien impresos 

na esto va pabajo por lo menos el ibex esta condenado


----------



## debianita (5 Nov 2010)

Habrá perdido el tren Zulópata? ... Irá largo ::

Bueno ... si me dejan las CRI por debajo de 3.95 (huesito duro por lo que parece) abriremos un buen malta para celebrar la primera batalla gana contra mis archienemigas :baba:


----------



## bertok (5 Nov 2010)

Lo del Chuliex se venia mascando estas semanas.

Lo divertido va a ser cuando el SP comience a consolidar o corregir.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Lo del Chuliex se venia mascando estas semanas.
> 
> Lo divertido va a ser cuando el SP comience a consolidar o corregir.



Esperemos que no nos hagan una reverse-pirula, con doble piruleta mortal, que es el único miedo que tengo ahora mismo, alguna promesa bajo cuerda de la que te enteras un mes después.

Aunque sí, con la fama que debe tener ZP, tendría que firmar con la sangre gótica de sus hijas para que fuese creíble (a las hijas creo que las adora, en eso es sincero).


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Habrá perdido el tren Zulópata? ... Irá largo ::



Ya lo pregunté el otro día y creo que Mulder dijo que no, que estaría durmiendo.

Pero tanta Zulocalma es preocupante.

Yo escribo tanto y soy tan pedante  porque cerré el lunes con la semana resuelta y llevo desde entonces rebotando en la silla como una pelota.


----------



## debianita (5 Nov 2010)

Pero esto que es!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Habeis visto IGMArkerts?

:XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2010)

IGMarkets se acaba de ir 80 puntos abajo...


----------



## debianita (5 Nov 2010)

LCASC POLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Mulder ASAP el informe 

Gracias


----------



## Claca (5 Nov 2010)

Jo, jo, jo, menudo cierre.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> LCASC POLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Mulder ASAP el informe
> 
> Gracias



Solo verlo he abierto un mini corto en 10330f... por si las moscas, al final ha cerrado en el mismo sitio, pero a los que operan con IGM e iban largos, les han volado el stop a todos...

Saludos...


----------



## debianita (5 Nov 2010)

Estos de IGMarkets son unos usureros  a ver que comenta el doctore ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Nov 2010)

A mí en subasta me sale que ni han comprado ni vendido, lo comido por lo servido.

A ver si coincido con Mulder, que ayer acerté.


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy hemos tenido algo más de actividad que otros días. Han empezado el día fuertes con una compra de unos 278 contratos, pero en seguida se han rajado de la posición y han empezado a vender con fuerza, hacia las 10:20 han metido una venta de unos 444 contratos y aun han seguido vendiendo hasta casi las 12.

A partir de ahí han comprado hasta poco antes de las 14 donde han vuelto a vender de nuevo con fuerza pero también con alguna compra aislada.

En subasta han comprado.

Parece que esperan gap alcista para el lunes, ultimamente parece que engañan a todo el mundo en subasta subiendo o bajando el precio exageradamente pero sin meter volumen en esa dirección (realmente me guío por los posts del foro porque no lo miro). El aumento de la actividad en un día bajista me hace pensar que están preparando los cañones para una batalla más larga.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2010)

Para los que os metéis en CRI, recordad que el día 1 de diciembre, da dividendo de 0,06€/acción...

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (5 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para los que os metéis en CRI, recordad que el día 1 de diciembre, da dividendo de 0,06€/acción...
> 
> Saludos...



Creo que aqui nadie se mete en CRI, se meten con CRI


----------



## debianita (5 Nov 2010)

Antes de meterme lo miré :: ya me pasó una vez de tener que salir corriendo del curro para ir a cerrar la posi por el maldito dividendo ::

Gracias por el apunte


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A mí en subasta me sale que ni han comprado ni vendido, lo comido por lo servido.
> 
> A ver si coincido con Mulder, que ayer acerté.





Mulder dijo:


> En subasta han comprado.



Ale, la primera en los morros.


----------



## Claca (5 Nov 2010)

A propósito, echando un vistazo rápido, veo que TEF, que es a día de hoy el Yin alcista del IBEX en contraposición a los dos machotes bancarios, no ha perdido todavía su momentum pepónico, si bien está cerca.


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> A propósito, echando un vistazo rápido, veo que TEF, que es a día de hoy el Yin alcista del IBEX en contraposición a los dos machotes bancarios, no ha perdido todavía su momentum pepónico, si bien está cerca.



Cuidado que da dividendo este mismo lunes:

Agenda financiera: Dividendos en Infomercados

edito: supongo que en breve veremos por aquí a cierto heredero nuncafollista alardeando de su 'paguita'


----------



## debianita (5 Nov 2010)

RHBN es un looser siempre alcista:XX:

No veas la pasta que se ha dejado la mano de dios usana en la sesion de maquillaje


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Nov 2010)

Buenos días... 

Os pego una actualización del recuento que sigo para el chul-Ibex. 







Saludos...


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (6 Nov 2010)

Buenos días.

os dejo por aquí un análisis que he preparado del BBVA después de la semanita de pasión que le han metido.

Análisis técnico del BBVA. | Opciones y Futuros

Me da la impresión de que los directivos del BBVA no han valorado bien el entorno en el que nos movemos. No creo que fuera el mejor momento para ampliar capital en 5000 millones...


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (6 Nov 2010)

Os pongo un enlace al indicador de % de tendencia diaria que he desarrollado y que empieza a marcar débil tendencia alcista, amenazando con pasar a negativo en las próximas sesiones.

El Indicador %TD empieza a flojear. | Opciones y Futuros


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (6 Nov 2010)

Para terminar os pongo un enlace a un análisis del Santander, que como al resto de la banca nacional esta semana le han sacudido a gusto.

Análisis técnico del Santander. | Opciones y Futuros


----------



## fmc (6 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Os pego una actualización del recuento que sigo para el chul-Ibex.
> 
> Saludos...



ufff, según ese recuento nos vamos a los 5 miles del tirón ¿no? :baba::baba::baba:


----------



## debianita (6 Nov 2010)

LCASC cada día me gustan más sus analisis :baba: :baba:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Nov 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Para terminar os pongo un enlace a un análisis del Santander, que como al resto de la banca nacional esta semana le han sacudido a gusto.
> 
> Análisis técnico del Santander. | Opciones y Futuros



Muchas gracias!


----------



## Claca (7 Nov 2010)

Repaso sencillito a los tres mosqueteros del IBEX:

TEF







Todavía no hay signos de deterioro, aunque un par de sesiones bajistas dejarían una figura de vuelta bastante fea. Mientras el precio no diga lo contrario, hay que ser optimistas en este valor.

BBVA







Primer objetivo bajista en 7.70. Ha perdido el soporte horizontal con volumen, a meses vista deberíamos apuntar más abajo, pero hay que ir paso a paso. 

SAN







Con tranquilidad, debería ir descendiendo hasta los 7.20. Estando donde está, a corto, podría haber rebote.

Hasta ahora Telefónica ha compensado la mala evolución del sector bancario, lo cual ha servido para que el IBEX aguantase en lateral. Cuando TEF falle, lo más lógico es que este índice guanee un poco, pero de momento la situación sigue siendo lo misma.


----------



## Mulder (8 Nov 2010)

A los buenos días!

Parece que empezamos la sesión con 'little' guano.


----------



## Nico (8 Nov 2010)

Extraño, muy extraño.

Hasta no hace mucho media hora antes de la apertura ya había comentarios de Zuloman, Pollastre y hasta de Market Maker.

Pero estos últimos días nadie aparece antes de las 11 hs !!

Vamos hombre !, se han ido a otro lado o están de vacaciones ?

Ah!, ya sé... ganais la pasta con la apertura y os vais de cafetos y copas ya desde temprano... :rolleye:


----------



## Nico (8 Nov 2010)

Ah!, veo que al menos Mulder ha abierto el cotarro.


----------



## debianita (8 Nov 2010)

Nico shhhhhhhhh, no levante la voz. Que sino los leoncios se enteran que estamos cortos hasta las orejas


----------



## Claca (8 Nov 2010)

Lunes >:-(

Abrimos en los 10.335,00. TEF, como señaló Mulder, paga dividendo.


----------



## Antiparras (8 Nov 2010)

recordatorio para despistados, hoy es el último POMO day:


----------



## tarrito (8 Nov 2010)

Antiparras dijo:


> recordatorio para despistados, hoy es el último POMO day:



Imageshack - pomodays.png


----------



## pollastre (8 Nov 2010)

Creo que el Capitán Zuloman está de vacaciones, si mal no recuerdo... de ahí que lleve unos días sin asomar el bigote.

Luego, lo que es yo, estoy de "ampliaciones" y llevo varios días sumergido entre libros de matemáticas y código openCL, por lo que voy como el culo y no tengo tiempo apenas ni para leer el foro... 

Por lo que respecta a MarketMaker, ni idea de ande andará... seguramente haya ido al Decathlon a comprarse un par de zapatillas nuevas para correr más, visto que últimamente no cazaba demasiadas gacelas ::::::



Nico dijo:


> Extraño, muy extraño.
> 
> Hasta no hace mucho media hora antes de la apertura ya había comentarios de Zuloman, Pollastre y hasta de Market Maker.
> 
> ...


----------



## Interesado (8 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Nico shhhhhhhhh, no levante la voz. Que sino los leoncios se enteran que estamos cortos hasta las orejas



Cierto, cierto.... 

Esto parece que ya no da más de sí... habrá que ir pensando en *largos*. 
Los 12k están más cerca de lo que parece.

Que también hay que dar de comer a los bots... inocho:


----------



## debianita (8 Nov 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Cierto, cierto....
> 
> Esto parece que ya no da más de sí... habrá que ir pensando en *largos*.
> Los 12k están más cerca de lo que parece.
> ...




Aprovechando el reparto del dividendo he pillado unos miles de Matildes, estaban muy baratas inocho:


----------



## Misterio (8 Nov 2010)

Y el € de 1.42 de la semana pasada a 1.39.


----------



## Mulder (8 Nov 2010)

Creo que aun nos toca bajar más esta mañana, pero esta tarde volverá el barbas con la saca para repartir papelitos, así que el día al final podría quedarse en tablas.


----------



## Claca (8 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Y el € de 1.42 de la semana pasada a 1.39.



De momento un pull (el gráfico no está actualizado, pero te puedes hacer una idea):


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Nov 2010)

Buenos días... 

Podríamos ir a buscar el fibo61,8% de la subida 25/08 - 19/10, 10250 puntos. Ahí podríamos ver un posible rebote, o desandar el 100% de la subida y volvernos a los 97xx... 

Por ahora el fibo50% que estaba más o menos por los 10400 puntos, lo ha dejado bastante atrás, en forma de gap. Yo sigo corto en 10330f. Ya lo habéis comentado, el futuro y el contado se han "igualado" con el pago del dividendo de timofónica...

Saludos...

PD: Vaya bajonazo mientras escribía...
PD: Recomprado el 10330f en 10240f...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Nov 2010)

Probando un larguito... 

10250f...


----------



## chameleon (8 Nov 2010)

Parece que ha terminado la presión sobre SAN
Se ha parado en el 0.68 de la última subida. el cuidador hoy tiene controlada la situación.
El IBEX tiene soporte importantísimo en 10200, que no vamos a perder porque sería "malo"

toca aguantar planos cuando el esepé corrija, y subir cuando termine la corrección, que puede llevar varios días. lateral/alcista entre 10200 y 10600, y luego arriba


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Nov 2010)

Del viernes aquí no ha cambiado nada, cuidado con los soportes que es estos momentos son de mantequilla.

A las 11 entran órdenes, atentos a los distintos índices y su comportamiento.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Probando un larguito...
> 
> 10250f...



Fuera en 10290f... cierro la tienda de ultramarinos por hoy... 

Saludos....

Edito: La hora USA ya está modificada, a partir de hoy volvemos a abrir a las 15:30h spanish hour...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Nov 2010)

me voy unos dias fuera sin conectarme al foro y me desplomais esto  , esto no se hace coño, teniais que haberme esperado, que mañana ya estare activo 8:

Bueno, ir cerrando cortos que me voy a poner largo  y ya sabeis que el ibex me obedece cuan corderito manso 

Pollastrin, espero que tus retoques de la niña no acaben en que le salgan barbas y se covierta en un machorro ineficaz

edito:compren bbva que estan baratisimas hoygan


----------



## Mulder (8 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me voy unos dias fuera sin conectarme al foro y me desplomais esto  , esto no se hace coño, teniais que haberme esperado, que mañana ya estare activo 8:
> 
> Bueno, ir cerrando cortos que me voy a poner largo  y ya sabeis que el ibex me obedece cuan corderito manso
> 
> ...



Es él! El único e inimitable zuloman (si no existiera habría que inventarlo) ha vuelto para solaz de nuestras sesiones de trading 

[/mode ironic cepillón: off]


----------



## qpvlde (8 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> compren bbva que estan baratisimas hoygan



yo acabo de encargar 2000 más, para promediar si eso ::y cuando peguen un estirón salirme sin demasiados daños::

saludos


----------



## Antiparras (8 Nov 2010)

parece que el dato de producción Industrial de Alemania no ayuda


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Nov 2010)

El futuro del Ibex ha cerado el gap, parece que empezamos a seguir a los americanos en los repuntes, esperemos que no sea una falsa alarma como la del miércoles.

A ver si puede con los 10.350.


----------



## Mulder (8 Nov 2010)

Que parálisis lleva el mercado hoy, están aburriendo hasta a las piedras.


----------



## pyn (8 Nov 2010)

¿qué le pasa a gamesa?


----------



## debianita (8 Nov 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿qué le pasa a gamesa?



Gamesa se dispara tras la entrada del Norges Bank: Iberdrola sigue elevando su participación - 2585161 - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> yo acabo de encargar 2000 más, para promediar si eso ::y cuando peguen un estirón salirme sin demasiados daños::
> 
> saludos



Hamijo, promediar a la baja es el primer paso para perder dinero en los mercados financieros.

Si nos equivocamos en una posicion, lo mejor es asumirlo y salir con perdidas moderadas antes que con grande perdidas.

¿que te hace pensar que al promediar no te estas equivocando?. La primera vez que compraste tambien pensabas que iba a subir ....

Las vas a poder comprar mucho mas baratas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Nov 2010)

fmc dijo:


> ufff, según ese recuento nos vamos a los 5 miles del tirón ¿no? :baba::baba::baba:



El objetivo bajista de largo plazo es el final de la Onda4 de grado anterior, más o menos sobre los 5400puntos en el Ibex...



debianita dijo:


> LCASC cada día me gustan más sus analisis :baba: :baba:



Ese recuento es una posibilidad, siempre hay que estar preparado para nuevos recuentos, tener diferentes alternativas, y nunca jugártela toda a una sola carta...

Seguiré haciendo el seguimiento...

Saludos...

PD: Acabo de abrir una posición ludópata larga en 10250f, por si hacemos un doble suelo en el fibo61,8% que he puesto esta mañana...


----------



## pollastre (8 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Acabo de abrir una posición ludópata larga en 10250f, por si hacemos un doble suelo en el fibo61,8% que he puesto esta mañana...




Sin perjuicio del resultado de su posición, fustíguese Ud. con tres latigazos bien dados (no más, y no menos): nunca, jamás, tras cerrar la tienda de ultramarinos, debe Ud. levantar de nuevo la persiana para vender un salchichón o un salazón. ::

Existen ciertas reglas cuya observancia es inexcusable.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Sin perjuicio del resultado de su posición, fustíguese Ud. con tres latigazos bien dados (no más, y no menos): nunca, jamás, tras cerrar la tienda de ultramarinos, debe Ud. levantar de nuevo la persiana para vender un salchichón o un salazón. ::
> 
> Existen ciertas reglas cuya observancia es inexcusable.



Pero es que me aburro... :cook: 

Y yo no soy un profesional de esto...!!! )


----------



## qpvlde (8 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, promediar a la baja es el primer paso para perder dinero en los mercados financieros.
> 
> Si nos equivocamos en una posicion, lo mejor es asumirlo y salir con perdidas moderadas antes que con grande perdidas.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente creo que tienen que rebotar, tras la paliza que les dieron la semana pasada. Además si amplían capital es porque son solventes, sino no se les aceptaría. Saludos


----------



## Kujire (8 Nov 2010)

Descubra si tiene un "dulce monito" dentro de usted

*Trading: EL Dulce Monito*

Cuidado: Test inside :8:


----------



## Mulder (8 Nov 2010)

Hale ya tenemos ahí a Tito Ben con la saca, hoy parece que viene madrugador.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero es que me aburro... :cook:
> 
> Y yo no soy un profesional de esto...!!! )



Unas partiditas de poker ayudan a pasar el rato.








Edito: nada de fomentar ludopatias, el poker bien jugado es muy interesante, casi casi como la bolsa, gestion del riesgo y mas vale salir a tiempo y asumir perdidas que no dejarse llevar por las emociones. En el fondo, el poker es matematica+psicologia.


----------



## debianita (8 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Sinceramente creo que tienen que rebotar, tras la paliza que les dieron la semana pasada. Además si amplían capital es porque son solventes, sino no se les aceptaría. Saludos




Ya sabe usted la frase de los cuchillos que caen ...  Por ese mismo argumento tendria que ir como un loco a pillar papelitos del Bank of Ireland que se está dejando un -13% ... Para meter largos con la que se avecina ... hay que ser un valiente


----------



## tarrito (8 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Sinceramente creo que tienen que rebotar, tras la paliza que les dieron la semana pasada. Además si amplían capital es porque son solventes, sino no se les aceptaría. Saludos



no me meto con tu forma de operar ... cada un@ es muy libre de hacer lo crea mejor para sus intereses. lo pongo porque te puede interesar

FAQ - BurbuWiki

Aprovecho para agradecer a l@s que se encargaron de crear la burbuwiki :Aplauso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Nov 2010)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Unas partiditas de poker ayudan a pasar el rato.



Pues ahora mismo estaba viendo esto en youtube... )

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CKSfkqDqO04?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CKSfkqDqO04?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="390"></object>

Saludos...


----------



## debianita (8 Nov 2010)

Musculator!!!! Que Jrande !! (no se sulfure, está escrito a posta  )


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Sinceramente creo que tienen que rebotar, tras la paliza que les dieron la semana pasada. Además si amplían capital es porque son solventes, sino no se les aceptaría. Saludos



Coincido en que tendra que rebotar pero no la podremos coger en el punto exacto.

La tendencia es amiga y se podra coger sin problemas por debajo de los 8 euros.

La previsible consolidacion del SP le va a perjudicar. Esta muy debil.


----------



## tarrito (8 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Musculator!!!! Que Jrande !! (no se sulfure, está escrito a posta  )



jojojo... en otro hilo del foro, esto sería más que de sobra para dar pie a una guerra nacionalistas vs españolistas

yo estoy con ustec! amunt Musculator! ::


----------



## Antiparras (8 Nov 2010)

le estan dando con todo lo gordo al BBVA, y los bonos a 10 años ya están al 4,42%. La próxima emisión va a dejar a nueva rumasa a la altura del betún.

Yo lo vendo todo y lo meto en una inversión segura, me han comentado nosequé de las maderas nobles


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Nov 2010)

Buenas Co-foreros!.

Como veis MAP, necesito consejos espirtuales...

Por cierto quien quiera una acc a largo plazo con ganancias "cuasiaseguradas" AMED NYSE.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Nov 2010)

Grande Musculman o como quieran llamarlo. Aunque la mejor de todas, Dr. Slump. Aqui Arale observando:


----------



## tonuel (8 Nov 2010)

ya se escapó el tren... la madre que me parió... :ouch:


----------



## debianita (8 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ya se escapó el tren... la madre que me parió... :ouch:




Las Criterias estan muy caras


----------



## Mulder (8 Nov 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Buenas Co-foreros!.
> 
> Como veis MAP, necesito consejos espirtuales...
> 
> Por cierto quien quiera una acc a largo plazo con ganancias "cuasiaseguradas" AMED NYSE.



Pues a mi personalmente no me gusta nada en este momento, yo de ti la esperaría alrededor de 2.25.


----------



## Mulder (8 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ya se escapó el tren... la madre que me parió... :ouch:



Maese Tonuel, es que entra ud. con miedo al mercado, valor y al toro!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Nov 2010)

Volvemos a hacerlo mejor que los americanos, ¿otro fake? y ya van...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Nov 2010)

123 waaaaaaano!


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Buenas Co-foreros!.
> 
> Como veis MAP, necesito consejos espirtuales...
> 
> Por cierto quien quiera una acc a largo plazo con ganancias "cuasiaseguradas" AMED NYSE.



Yo la tengo en mi lista negra desde finales de los 90s en que me ocasiono perdidas en 3 operaciones seguidas. La cogi rabia y soy un tipo que no olvida ::

Tiene buen dividendo y en 2,2 - 2,32 puede ser interesante. Cuidado con la velocidad que nos metera el SP.


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ya se escapó el tren... la madre que me parió... :ouch:



Se le echa de menos en el hilo.

El tren, en la bolsa, pasa todos los dias. Ademas hasta los 3.000 tienes tiempo de sobra


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Acabo de abrir una posición ludópata larga en 10250f, por si hacemos un doble suelo en el fibo61,8% que he puesto esta mañana...



Vendido en 10290f... creo que de esta no aprendo la lección... ::


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Nov 2010)

Vaya día....hemos tenido unas cuantas oportunidades de perder los 10.200 y viene una mano bendita a aguantarlos.

Pues saquemos provecho


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vendido en 10290f... creo que de esta no aprendo la lección... ::



Si yo los hubiera tenido comprados ahí me hubiera jugado a aguantarlos hasta mañana.

Me faltó valor para comprar.


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Si yo los hubiera tenido comprados ahí me hubiera jugado a aguantarlos hasta mañana.
> 
> Me faltó valor para comprar.



Este nivel es un poco artificial, sería una maniobra arriesgada. Como a última hora les de a los operadores por soltar veras que risa....::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Este nivel es un poco artificial, sería una maniobra arriesgada. Como a última hora les de a los operadores por soltar veras que risa....::



Entiendo, pues, que todos estos "overperforms" del Ibex no significan nada, son sólo maniobras pasajeras. ¿?¿?


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Entiendo, pues, que todos estos "overperforms" del Ibex no significan nada, son sólo maniobras pasajeras. ¿?¿?



Hay alguien sujetando y no son los de siempre, con eso no te digo nada y te digo todo.
Y desde luego si el que ha entrado a sujetar intente salir...va a salir muy trasquilado.

Hoy hemos *h* echo entradas sin volumen para no interferir en precio cuando se veían compras con volumen para sujetar el precio.

Si sale una orden de vender paquetes grandes...salimos por patas y te digo que con las zapatillas del decathlon nuevas corremos más.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Nov 2010)

Buenas,

Solo pasaba a saludar. Que sepáis que os sigo en silencio...


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Nov 2010)

Bueno pues nos dejan dentro, no me gusta nada, pocos puntos de colchón y mucho riesgo.

Buenas Tardes


----------



## Mulder (8 Nov 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy hemos tenido algo más de actividad, aunque hacia las 11 se han ido al bar y no han vuelto hasta las 14, donde han cruzado un par de operaciones y no han vuelto del bar hasta las 16, aunque durante el último tramo de la sesión tampoco han operado.

Se han pasado el día vendiendo, aunque a partir de las 16 se han puesto ligeramente compradores, en todo el día no he visto ninguna operación de calado, parece que se hayan dedicado a seguir al resto de mercados.

En subasta han vendido.

Hoy han estado muy apáticos, como si no les importara mucho el propio índice, aunque han metido algo de volumen, pero parece que estén esperando algún tipo de acontecimiento.


----------



## Nico (8 Nov 2010)

Concuerda la aparente 'apatía' que distingue Mulder con lo que ha comentado MM en los post previos.

Manos de las gordas sosteniendo el mercado. Si lo consigue y las gacelas se entusiasman, regresarán las compras a los sostenes del Indice (ya tenemos un amigo comprando BBVAs por caso).

Pero si "algo" ocurre y se les da vuelta el mercado, sostenerlo será una sangría de la que saldrán malparados. 

Berni (Bernanke) puede hacerlo porque es el dueño de los papelitos con los que juega. Aquí, salvo que la decisión la tome y la pague de su bolsillo Trichet, es muy cara de sostener en dosis masivas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Hay alguien sujetando y no son los de siempre, con eso no te digo nada y te digo todo.
> Y desde luego si el que ha entrado a sujetar intente salir...va a salir muy trasquilado.
> 
> Hoy hemos Hecho entradas sin volumen para no interferir en precio cuando se veían compras con volumen para sujetar el precio.
> ...



Aunque seas una mano fuerte y Mulder y Pecata no te hayan dicho nada, no podemos dejar pasar estas cosas... :no:


----------



## Dawkins (8 Nov 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Por cierto quien quiera una acc a largo plazo con ganancias "cuasiaseguradas" AMED NYSE.





Es Nasdaq, no NYSE...


----------



## qpvlde (8 Nov 2010)

Nico dijo:


> (ya tenemos un amigo comprando BBVAs por caso).



Al final ni tan mal, ha quedado en la parte alta de la cotización del día::...aún así palmo como un campeón:ero me da la sensación que por poco tiempo. 

Cuando en este foro hay tantos que van corto y hay caidas, más bien pronto que tarde pega un patadón parriba que deja a más de uno así::8:

espero no tener que estar cobrando el dividendo durante demasiados años::::::

saludos


----------



## kaxkamel (8 Nov 2010)

como véis el fin de mes?
factible acabar por debajo de esos 10.200?

jodorl, ya sé que es como tirar de bolita mágica... pero es que ahora mismo hay una apuesta en reta tentadora.


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Al final ni tan mal, ha quedado en la parte alta de la cotización del día::...aún así palmo como un campeón:ero me da la sensación que por poco tiempo.
> 
> Cuando en este foro hay tantos que van corto y hay caidas, más bien pronto que tarde pega un patadón parriba que deja a más de uno así::8:
> 
> ...



Tiene buen dividendo, pero mejor desde mas abajo.

Suerte


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Aunque seas una mano fuerte y Mulder y Pecata no te hayan dicho nada, no podemos dejar pasar estas cosas... :no:



Arrrrgggg..esto me hubiera costado una asignatura en la carrera.
Sin que sirva de excusa, leer a diario faltas de ortograf'ia hace que la pifies en casos tan obvios como el que nos incumbe. Acepto la bienmerecida reprimenda y el escarnio p'ublico.

P.d. Me fastidia porque soy bastante intransigente con la ortograf'ia (escrito desde un m'ovil con teclado yanki, de ah'i los acentos tan raros)


----------



## rafaxl (8 Nov 2010)

POMO POMOOO.. lalala.

Petroleo cerca de maximos de hace tiempo (89 dolares en mayo). Que rico y el euro bajando.


----------



## Mulder (8 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> POMO POMOOO.. lalala.
> 
> Petroleo cerca de maximos de hace tiempo (89 dolares en mayo). Que rico y el euro bajando.



Pues el S&P no le está poniendo mucho entusiasmo, está prácticamente en el mismo lugar donde estaba esta mañana a las 8 am hora europea...el 1220 se le atraganta.

Hay algo en las bolsas esperando algún evento o noticia importante ¿alguien puede aportar algo al respecto?


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2010)

Vigila las divisas.

El EUR/USD tiene una pinta horrorosa a muy corto plazo (rango de horas). Ahora mismo estan en señal de compra pero al ser la tendencia bajista fuerte, se esta dedicando a consumir tiempo y que los indicadores se estabilicen hasta la nueva señal bajista.

El EUR/JPY tiene la misma pinta pero no tan acusada. en este caso creo que si va a dar tiempo a sacar entre 50 pipos - 75 pipos hasta que vuelva a girar a la baja.

Voy a intentar aprovechar para pilllar unos pipos.

A dias vista, se percibe guano sobre todo en el Chulibex ya sea porque al SP le da por bajar o porque le de por consolidar (lo mas probable).

suerte a todos


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2010)

La sesion de hoy en el SP es de puto chiste.


----------



## rafaxl (8 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues el S&P no le está poniendo mucho entusiasmo, está prácticamente en el mismo lugar donde estaba esta mañana a las 8 am hora europea...el 1220 se le atraganta.
> 
> Hay algo en las bolsas esperando algún evento o noticia importante ¿alguien puede aportar algo al respecto?



No eres el unico que tiene esa sensacion. No creo que sea nada relacionado con PIGS, pero saldran noticicas a diario para tirar el euro imagino.


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2010)

Sera por cualquier noticia, pero parece que lo quieren tirar.


----------



## donpepito (8 Nov 2010)

Pasaba para saludar...

IRE ha hecho un trading perfecto... de caer -12% hasta girarse al verde.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues el S&P no le está poniendo mucho entusiasmo, está prácticamente en el mismo lugar donde estaba esta mañana a las 8 am hora europea...el 1220 se le atraganta.
> 
> Hay algo en las bolsas esperando algún evento o noticia importante ¿alguien puede aportar algo al respecto?



11 y 12 de noviembre, reunión del G-20 en Seúl...


----------



## Kujire (8 Nov 2010)

Nosotr@s lo sabíamos ....

Se podría haber evitado ....

Se miró hacia otro lado ....


"Amos no j*das.... TÚ LO SABÍAS!!"

Lo que WS2 no contó...​

:: ESTO FUÉ UN TRABAJO HECHO POR ENCARGO!!! ::​
<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pZm7M1vn15w&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pZm7M1vn15w&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>​
"Uds. vienen akí hoy y nos dicen "lo siento" ... que no lo van a volver a hacer ... en mi parroquia tengo algunas personas que robaron sus bancos ... y dicen lo mismo"

...proximamente en sus cines burbujistas :Aplauso:


----------



## Mulder (8 Nov 2010)

Pasando por alto tu estilo de post de tipo elefante en cristalerìa  ¿podrìas explicar mejor de que va eso?


----------



## Kujire (8 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pasando por alto tu estilo de post de tipo elefante en cristalerìa  ¿podrìas explicar mejor de que va eso?



Se ve el trailer??? se me está aburguesando , ándele y haga click para reproducir el video

Es una doku-peli sobre la crisis del 2009 y su investigación, porqué no se hizo nada ni para impedirla, ni para castigar a los culpables... y de cómo unos burbujistas (que lo sabían) se forraron y tal ... hasta le traduje el final


----------



## Mulder (8 Nov 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Se ve el trailer??? se me está aburguesando , ándele y haga click para reproducir el video
> 
> Es una doku-peli sobre la crisis del 2009 y su investigación, porqué no se hizo nada ni para impedirla, ni para castigar a los culpables... y de cómo unos burbujistas (que lo sabían) se forraron y tal ... hasta le traduje el final



Es que estaba con el iphone y no tenía los cascos puestos


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2010)

A los buenos días!

En dos palabras: GUA-NO!


----------



## qpvlde (9 Nov 2010)

:8:¿Guano porqué?, como sabe usted que hoy toca bajar::, si al final los yankees acabaron bastante mejor de lo que parecía...::

Me repito, pero creo que hay demasiado sentimiento bajista en este foro, y eso siempre trae subidas:rolleye:, así que desoyendo sus consejos no me voy a mover ni un paso hasta volver a ver a BBVA en 9,5, lo que espero que llegue a producirse más o menos el viernes (mode bombillo: on).

saludos y deseenme suerte ahí fuera, en esa sabana fría e inhóspita en la que el rugido del león hiela la sangre de las tiernas gacelillas, y aún de los más curtidos búfalos.


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> :8:¿Guano porqué?, como sabe usted que hoy toca bajar::, si al final los yankees acabaron bastante mejor de lo que parecía...::
> 
> Me repito, pero creo que hay demasiado sentimiento bajista en este foro, y eso siempre trae subidas:rolleye:, así que desoyendo sus consejos no me voy a mover ni un paso hasta volver a ver a BBVA en 9,5, lo que espero que llegue a producirse más o menos el viernes (mode bombillo: on).
> 
> saludos y deseenme suerte ahí fuera, en esa sabana fría e inhóspita en la que el rugido del león hiela la sangre de las tiernas gacelillas, y aún de los más curtidos búfalos.



No es sentimiento bajista, es que el Stoxx se ha dado un piñazo en apertura de 20 puntos 

edito: y el eurusd también ha abierto por debajo de mínimos de ayer...


----------



## qpvlde (9 Nov 2010)

supongo que entonces lo mejor que puedo hacer es no mirar la pantalla...::::::


----------



## debianita (9 Nov 2010)

Ambac se declarara en quiebra hoy. Nuevos maximos en oro y plata. Y cargado de cortos en el chulibex


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2010)

Los CDS de Irlanda volviendo a marcar récords...


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Nov 2010)

Me gusta el olor a hematíes por la mañana.
Sigo corto.
A ver si traspasamos la zona 9800/10k con gracia y salero.
S2


----------



## qpvlde (9 Nov 2010)

Como BBVA baje a 8, me compro otras 2.000. 

Mucho más no puede bajar, nos están engañando a todos :8:

Saludos:::::vomito:


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2010)

El Chulibex dando el cante como de costumbre.

Parece que hoy va a ser una sesion aburrida hasta que abran los usanos.


----------



## Misterio (9 Nov 2010)

El Spread en 208 y el Ibex plano, Portugal e Irlanda en máximos nuevamente. En definitiva que como siempre se demuestra que si no toca bajar no se baja y viceversa.


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Nov 2010)

Buenos días, como dije ayer habíamos dejado posiciones largas abiertas, nosotros y los "cuidadores".

Muchos intereses ahora mismo para dejarlo caer, al menos a primera hora.

Veamos cuanto se puede aguantar esto, ahora doy niveles.

Bueno el primero lo voy a decir tarde (I´m sorry) 10310, si la coyuntura acompaña de momento ampliaremos poco a poco hasta 10360 (este ahora lo confirmo que están llegando datos)

Salida por patas: 10248, si se vuelve a tocar. Desde luego nosotros no tenemos un punto de posible entrada hasta los 10115. O que haya niveles muy claros por arriba a alcanzar.
Por arriba válido el 10360 con ampliación hasta 10.408, donde cambiaría el escenario de corrección.


----------



## qpvlde (9 Nov 2010)

jejejeo, 

esto ya va teniendo otra pinta :Baile:

se recupera el ibex, el euro y mis bbva iniciando el despegue a la luna. Lástima que no haya tocado los 8, porque ahí le esperaba una orden de las buenas; no se si he perdido una buena oportunidad para promediar, pero si no esra a 8, no merecía la pena:cook:

saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2010)

Parece que entramos en modo de piloto automático alcista.

Una leve corrección y p'arriba.


----------



## rafaxl (9 Nov 2010)

Uiui el crudo brent ya va a tocar maximos maximilianos como esto siga asi, hoy mismo. 

Alguien tiene una grafica del euro/dolar de 2010 para comparar el cambio?


----------



## rafaxl (9 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que entramos en modo de piloto automático alcista.
> 
> Una leve corrección y p'arriba.



Yo ya digo que esto no lleva criterio alguno. Hoy bajo un 1,5% y mañana subo un 1,3% y asi todos los putos dias.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2010)

Tienen que ir metiendo mas gacelas al asador.

Paciencia


----------



## rafaxl (9 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Tienen que ir metiendo mas gacelas al asador.
> 
> Paciencia



A saber lo que tienen pensado los leoncios. A mi me preocupan mas las materias primas. El oro esta rozando los 1420 dolares cosa que tenian pensada para fin de año si no me equivoco.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2010)

De esta solo se sale inflacionando y lo saben muy bien.

El burbujon en las materias primas va a ser historico.


----------



## Lexuss (9 Nov 2010)

Hemos visto ya los maximos diarios?ienso:

A mi me parece que si.

Quiza sea hora de sacar los cortos a pasear


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenos días, como dije ayer habíamos dejado posiciones largas abiertas, nosotros y los "cuidadores".
> 
> Muchos intereses ahora mismo para dejarlo caer, al menos a primera hora.
> 
> ...



Bueno objetivos cumplidos, ahora que quereis que haga el Ibex....10.450 o 10150?::


----------



## qpvlde (9 Nov 2010)

Pues por mí una de 10.600 para merendar, que creo que es el nivel mínimo para atraer gacelillas:

después una leve corrección y del tirón a 10.800, que será cuando soltaré todo el lastre (creo que en esos niveles BBVA ya estará donde quiero:baba

saludos


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Nov 2010)

Alaaaaa 10.600 hoy..eso hace falta mucha gasolina.:ouch:

Por pedir que no quede....con volver a 10408 y buscar otro objetivo arriba me conformaría...vamos al lío.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me voy unos dias fuera sin conectarme al foro y me desplomais esto  , esto no se hace coño, teniais que haberme esperado, que mañana ya estare activo 8:
> 
> Bueno, ir cerrando cortos que me voy a poner largo  y ya sabeis que el ibex me obedece cuan corderito manso
> 
> ...



me tengo que autocitar 

es el capitan zuloman :XX:

¿quin lo diria VIENDO LA CAIDITA SIN FRENO EH ? :no:


----------



## Claca (9 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> :8:¿Guano porqué?, como sabe usted que hoy toca bajar::, si al final los yankees acabaron bastante mejor de lo que parecía...::
> 
> Me repito, pero creo que hay demasiado sentimiento bajista en este foro, y eso siempre trae subidas:rolleye:, así que desoyendo sus consejos no me voy a mover ni un paso hasta volver a ver a BBVA en 9,5, lo que espero que llegue a producirse más o menos el viernes (mode bombillo: on).
> 
> saludos y deseenme suerte ahí fuera, en esa sabana fría e inhóspita en la que el rugido del león hiela la sangre de las tiernas gacelillas, y aún de los más curtidos búfalos.



Las cosas han cambiado. Mira este post http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...isto-el-ibex-35-noviembre-35.html#post3442501

El IBEX ya ha mostrado sus cartas, los bancos apuntan claramente hacia abajo y sólo aguantamos (y de ese modo) porque Telefónica todavía sigue alcista, pero ya empieza a pesar más el lado bajista del índice. Muchos otros valores muestran claros síntomas de cansancio. En estos momentos estamos en un dulce declive, cayendo un 6% cuando los otros suben o se mantienen. Se han perdido soportes, ha aumentado la verticalidad de las bajadas y el volumen se ha incrementado... ¡Y todo esto con el sentimiento de mercado -no este foro- muy alcista! A decir verdad sólo falta que aumente la volatilidad para tener guano del bueno, pero eso será una consecuencia más del giro a la baja. 

Estas últimas sesiones el IBEX ha tenido la oportunidad de arreglar su aspecto técnico, pero en su lugar ha preferido seguir recortando; ya va siendo hora de aceptar que lo más probable son caidas. A corto, por eso, todavía podríamos seguir subiendo un pelín más. Si te fijas ya dije el domingo que era posible un rebote, los 9.5 del BBVA, por eso, ciencia ficción. Siendo MUY generosos, entre los 8.74 y los 9 euros debería volver a girarse.


----------



## carvil (9 Nov 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Nosotr@s lo sabíamos ....
> 
> Se podría haber evitado ....
> 
> ...




Buenos dias  Totalmente de acuerdo pero es lo que hay....Ahora habrá que ver que sucede en 2011 estoy seguro que necesitarán un QE3 :8: Elevar el techo de la deuda y los Republicanos tendrán que decir algo, digo yo. Los primeros artefactos inflacionistas los veremos en primavera. Buena suerte y buen trading

Un saludo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Nov 2010)

Joder, el Ibex en 10400.

MarketMaker, te voy a atar del palo mayor, mira que meter miedo a los largos ayer al cierre..., qué malvadotes sois.

Mi acumulación-distribución en el Ibex es una vertical desde la apertura hasta las 11:30, a partir de ahí se ha quedado plano sin hacerle caso ni a precio ni al SP.

No sé si están soltando con mucho cuidado o esperando a la apertura USA para meterle otro arreón.


----------



## qpvlde (9 Nov 2010)

lo que tenga que ser será, pero yo apuesto todo al verde :Baile:


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joder, el Ibex en 10400.
> 
> MarketMaker, te voy a atar del palo mayor, mira que meter miedo a los largos ayer al cierre..., qué malvadotes sois.
> 
> ...



Ayer nos quedamos largos, pero con mucho miedo y así lo dije. Pero hoy como si lo tenía claro en los 10310 dije los niveles de arriba y donde podría haber un stop muy claro.
Una cosa, no hagáis caso a todo lo que digo, cuando aquí la cagamos, la cagamos bien y no me quiero llevar a nadie por delante con mis cifras.:no:

De momento seguimos dentro y como he dicho hace unos post, la superación de los 10408 podría llevarnos a un 10450. Pero este nivel ya no está tan claro.


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Las cosas han cambiado. Mira este post http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...isto-el-ibex-35-noviembre-35.html#post3442501
> 
> El IBEX ya ha mostrado sus cartas, los bancos apuntan claramente hacia abajo y sólo aguantamos (y de ese modo) porque Telefónica todavía sigue alcista, pero ya empieza a pesar más el lado bajista del índice. Muchos otros valores muestran claros síntomas de cansancio. En estos momentos estamos en un dulce declive, cayendo un 6% cuando los otros suben o se mantienen. Se han perdido soportes, ha aumentado la verticalidad de las bajadas y el volumen se ha incrementado... ¡Y todo esto con el sentimiento de mercado -no este foro- muy alcista! A decir verdad sólo falta que aumente la volatilidad para tener guano del bueno, pero eso será una consecuencia más del giro a la baja.
> 
> Estas últimas sesiones el IBEX ha tenido la oportunidad de arreglar su aspecto técnico, pero en su lugar ha preferido seguir recortando; ya va siendo hora de aceptar que lo más probable son caidas. A corto, por eso, todavía podríamos seguir subiendo un pelín más. Si te fijas ya dije el domingo que era posible un rebote, los 9.5 del BBVA, por eso, ciencia ficción. Siendo MUY generosos, entre los 8.74 y los 9 euros debería volver a girarse.



En mi modesta opinión los niveles mínimos del Ibex estos días son claves, como los pasemos vamos a tener un buen festín, pero con la FED inyectando verde directamente a la vena no tengo tan claro que suceda ahora mismo. Creo que es momento de esperar y ver que pasa.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ayer nos quedamos largos, pero con mucho miedo y así lo dije. Pero hoy como si lo tenía claro en los 10310 dije los niveles de arriba y donde podría haber un stop muy claro.
> Una cosa, no hagáis caso a todo lo que digo, cuando aquí la cagamos, la cagamos bien y no me quiero llevar a nadie por delante con mis cifras.:no:
> 
> De momento seguimos dentro y como he dicho hace unos post, la superación de los 10408 podría llevarnos a un 10450. Pero este nivel ya no está tan claro.



Tranquilo, más vale cagarla siguiéndote a ti que al Expansión ::

Además, muchas veces en los foros es difícil comprender qué ha querido decir exactamente otro forero, y, en última instancia, aquí cada uno toma la decisión final.

Por ejemplo, no me ha quedado claro del todo lo que quieres decir con que no lo están aguantando los de siempre, ¿a quién te refieres con "cuidadores"? ¿pequeños inversores entrando a saco?


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tranquilo, más vale cagarla siguiéndote a ti que al Expansión ::
> 
> Además, muchas veces en los foros es difícil comprender qué ha querido decir exactamente otro forero, y, en última instancia, aquí cada uno toma la decisión final.
> 
> Por ejemplo, no me ha quedado claro del todo lo que quieres decir con que no lo están aguantando los de siempre, ¿a quién te refieres con "cuidadores"? ¿pequeños inversores entrando a saco?



¿A quien crees que le interesaría mantener el IBEX en valores por encima de 10.000, mientras que el resto de índices importantes están en máximos?

Hay que querer y tener mucha liquidez, quedan pocos candidatos.8:


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión los niveles mínimos del Ibex estos días son claves, como los pasemos vamos a tener un buen festín, pero con la FED inyectando verde directamente a la vena no tengo tan claro que suceda ahora mismo. Creo que es momento de esperar y ver que pasa.



Usted siempre acierta con su bola.

Esperemos que el guano llegue pronto.

Necesito comprar bancos y tef a precio puta por aquello del dividendo y tal.

El ansia tradera lo voy quitando con el EUR/JPY.


----------



## Nico (9 Nov 2010)

Aprovecho que paso en horario de bolsa (estoy a 5 horas de diferencia horaria y no siempre coincido) para señalar, desde mi total novatez de aprendiz, que no deja de sorprenderme el nivel de análisis -o quizás debo decir *de "control"*- de la bolsa por parte de unos pocos.

No lo critico. Simplemente lo señalo como una muestra de sorpresa "juvenil". Las cosas son como son y el asunto es entenderlo y aceptarlo y tratar de sacarle provecho.

Mientras que los mortales comunes, con mucha suerte, podemos desarrollar gráficos o recuentos, los que mueven el mercado manejan los "canales" casi con precisión de cirujano y sin despeinarse.

Si bien siempre suelo dejarle unos "thanks" a quienes siempre aportan en el hilo, no está de más destacar la generosidad con la que participa Market Maker que, en pocos días se ha demostrado mucho más amplio y claro que los malvados de Fran o Cordobesa (dicho con cariño, eh) que a duras penas tiraban unas migajas miserables y siempre escrito en modo _"jeroglífico on"_ 

Pero, lo que me deja mal sabor de boca es haber entendido -y aprendido- de que en realidad los mercados ni son transparentes, ni se mueven por la "psicología de masas", ni tienen ciclos o secuencias que puedan ser entendidos o aprehendidos desde el Análisis Técnico. Quizás era así *hace muchos años*. Hoy *NO*.

Y, para moverse en la actualidad, más te sirve el día en que MM o Pollastre te "dan el dato", que todas las horas que puedas haber gastado el día anterior en analizar el mercado.

Anyway... muy gentil Market por tus participaciones en este hilo. Son el complemento ideal al enorme conocimiento "clásico" que aportan otros compañeros como *Mulder, Claca, las cosas a su cauce, Pollastre, Bendita Liquidez* y, no quiero pecar por desconsiderado olvidando el resto de los nombres.

Cuánto se aprende al tener las dos "caras de la moneda" juntas en un mismo foro.


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Pero, lo que me deja mal sabor de boca es haber entendido -y aprendido- de que en realidad los mercados ni son transparentes, ni se mueven por la "psicología de masas", ni tienen ciclos o secuencias que puedan ser entendidos o aprehendidos desde el Análisis Técnico. Quizás era así *hace muchos años*. Hoy *NO*.




Nico,

tenés 5 horas de retraso quizás, pero vuestros asados no tienen rival en España, ahí ganás por goleada 

Mira, una vez leí un artículo que me gustó mucho. Por desgracia, y puedo jurártelo, no lo guardé y hoy en día no recuerdo ni en qué web lo leí, ni el autor.

Pero dicho artículo se me quedó grabado a fuego.

Era de un "analisto", ya sabes, como tantos hay por ahí sueltos en la web.

El buen hombre se había pasado cosa de un año, o casi, intentando atacar algorítmicamente a la cotización EUR/USD. Vamos, forex trading, para que nos entendamos.

Este señor, no parecía malo del todo técnicamente. Quiero decir, tú leías su texto, y lo que transpiraba era que parecía saber de lo que hablaba.


Tras un año de trabajo, abandonó. Nunca consiguió un sistema con un grado de fiabilidad suficiente, tal que le permitiera ganar dinero, y mucho menos vivir del trading. 
Todavía hoy recuerdo - casi con las mismas palabras - la frase final con la que terminaba su artículo. Permíteme repetirte la frase, si bien no al 100% con verbos y preposiciones del autor, sí al menos muy parecida:

---------------------------
_"Tras un año de trabajo debo concluir, pues, que no existe *la señal*; no existe una señal "mágica", "oculta" o "sumergida" en los charts y gráficas del mercado, en sus cotizaciones, que indique hacia dónde irá el precio de un subyacente mañana, y mucho menos pasado mañana.

Muy al contrario, parece ser que se confirma la teoría del mercado eficiente (EMH) en su versión fuerte, según la cual toda la información disponible para tomar una decisión de compra o venta en un mercado, se encuentra ya disponible y descontada en su precio actual"_ [*nota de Pollastre*: en realidad el autor aquí quería decir "en su chart actual", no sólo en el valor "close" o precio actual]
----------------------------------

Un artículo interesante, la verdad.

Lástima que sea más falso que un billete de 3€. 
Aunque tú ya te has dado cuenta de eso, atendiendo a tu último post ::

Mira, es cierto que MarketMaker y sus competidores la cagan, y la cagan bien. Pero no es menos cierto que los demás la cagamos igual de bien, cada uno a nuestro nivel. Quizás -10.000€/día puede ser un mal día para mí, pero para MM serán unas cosquillas. Y así con todo el rango de escalas que te puedas imaginar.

Sin embargo, es dolorosamente obvio que si ellos (manos fuertes) no promediaran en positivo mensualmente, entonces poco negocio tendrían (ni existiría tampoco el puestro de trabajo de nuestro amigo MarketMaker. Digamos que tendría que tomarse las cíder conmigo en el bar :: )

Todo lo cual nos lleva a un párrafo que ya escribí yo una vez cuando conté la historia de la creación de la niña, y cuyo resumen vuelvo a repetir: 

1) a nadie, digo a *nadie*, se le pasa por la cabeza jugarse €10M en una posición, sin saber - si sólo sea con cierto grado de fiabilidad - hacia dónde puede moverse la cotización.

2) a nadie, digo a *nadie*, se le ocurriría montar un negocio alrededor de una actividad que se llama "trading" y contratar a varios "MarketMakers" como el de nuestro foro para trabajar en ese negocio, si los resultados de ese negocio estuvieran condicionados al azar, y sólo al azar.

Y como bien dijo el susodicho MarketMaker ayer... con (1) y (2) no te he dicho nada, pero ya te lo he dicho todo.


----------



## Antiparras (9 Nov 2010)

cuidado con la apertura USA, toda la energía a los escudos!


----------



## Misterio (9 Nov 2010)

Ya esta el ibex en modo empalmado.


----------



## rafaxl (9 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Ya esta el ibex en modo empalmado.



Falta de criterio total, mi no entendel.


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Nov 2010)

Ultimo empujón al último objetivo


----------



## Claca (9 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión los niveles mínimos del Ibex estos días son claves, como los pasemos vamos a tener un buen festín, pero con la FED inyectando verde directamente a la vena no tengo tan claro que suceda ahora mismo. Creo que es momento de esperar y ver que pasa.



Tu opinión siempre es bien recibida. Yo de timing nanai, del resto, poco también, pero me parece clarísimo, y es algo que ya he repetido en varias ocasiones estas semanas, que no dejan que el IBEX tire para arriba. Ha sido el rezagado durante las subidas, el alumno aventajado en las caídas y, estas últimas sesiones, recorta un buen pico mientras el resto de índices siguen subiendo. Es obvio que existe una descorrelación clara. Lo que haga la FED no parece estar afectando demasiado al IBEX o, visto de otro modo, sirve para que no se decontrole, pero no cambia su crítica situación.

Comparto tu visión de que las caídas no tienen por qué suceder ahora mismo y así lo he expresado (¡he hablado de rebote a corto!), pero creo que ya empieza a ser hora de cambiar poco a poco el chip lateral a bajista. El comportamiento reciente del índice debería ser un toque de atención y analizando su organismo vemos que los pulmones, BBVA y SAN, se han parado y el corazón, TEF, ya no puede con todo. El paciente está estabilizado en estado comatoso, pero yo iría gastando las perras en preparar un buen funeral y no tanto en apuntarlo a un campamento de verano, porque el desenlace tiene pinta de ser muy triste y, si hace unos días había cierto margen para la esperanza, creo que a estas alturas debemos quitarnos esa idea de la cabeza.

A parte, el todo pepónico DAX, buque insignia de las subidas europeas, habría que vigilarlo mucho. Ya se está acercando a terreno peligroso. Está muy fuerte, mucho, pero por delante tiene resistencias serias. Si vemos que durante las próximas sesiones va frenando, entre los 850 y los 900 tiene un buen candidato a, como poco, punto de reflexión:






_Ejemplo de la formación de techo en el DAX_

No quisiera imaginar cómo podría actuar el IBEX en un contexto de corrección global


----------



## Interesado (9 Nov 2010)

Lo único que me escama un poco es el "misterioso" salvador del IBEX que comenta Market Maker... a ver si ahora sale Zapatero, dice algo coherente y nos vamos a los 12k... ::

Sabemos que la probabilidad estadística de que eso suceda es cero, pero esa descorrelación del IBEX hace que no esté nada sobrecomprado, más bien lo contrario, por lo que, técnicamente, los cortos no son tan tan claros como podría parecer.

¿Será capaz el IBEX de mantener este súbito ataque de "personalidad" cuando los demás empiecen a caer, o se tirará en bomba y sin paracaídas?

¿Será que hemos abandonado el club de los índices "serios" (al que realmente nunca llegamos a pertenecer) y volvemos a tener un índice tercermundista, acorde a nuestra economía?


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Nov 2010)

No es tan misterioso, aparece de vez en cuando para salvar situaciones. Podríamos llamarlo maquillaje a lo bestia.

Como bien ha dicho Claca, ¿que pasaría con una corrección global y nosotros hubiéramos estado luchando con los 10.000?. Pánico absoluto que nada ayudaría a la imagen de normalidad que se trata de mostrar.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Nov 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Lo único que me escama un poco es el "misterioso" salvador del IBEX que comenta Market Maker... a ver si ahora sale Zapatero, dice algo coherente y nos vamos a los 12k... ::
> 
> Sabemos que la probabilidad estadística de que eso suceda es cero, pero esa descorrelación del IBEX hace que no esté nada sobrecomprado, más bien lo contrario, por lo que, técnicamente, los cortos no son tan tan claros como podría parecer.
> 
> ...



¿Serán los chinos los que sostienen el Ibex?

ED: ¿Trichet?


----------



## Interesado (9 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No es tan misterioso, aparece de vez en cuando para salvar situaciones. Podríamos llamarlo maquillaje a lo bestia.
> 
> Como bien ha dicho Claca, ¿que pasaría con una corrección global y nosotros hubiéramos estado luchando con los 10.000?. Pánico absoluto que nada ayudaría a la imagen de normalidad que se trata de mostrar.



Bueno, yo creo que Trichi a ratos debe jugar con sus amigos a hacer de Bernanke, pero creo que van a tener que esforzarse un poco más.

Muy poca corrección tiene que ser esa "hipotética" corrección global para que nos valgan unos exiguos 400 puntitos... otra cosa sería que hubiéramos alcanzado con claridad los 11k, pero con la penosa pinta que tiene el enfermo (como muy bien ha diagnosticado Claca), a poco que alguien le tosa al lado, la palma.


----------



## Claca (9 Nov 2010)

Sobre lo que comentan Nico y Pollastre, pienso que lo más importante es ser conscientes en todo momento del juego, de sus reglas, y hacer todo lo posible para tenerlas a nuestro favor o, al menos, que nos perjudiquen lo menos posible. Por ejemplo, el intra, el intra está gobernado por maquinitas... ¿puedo yo competir contra eso? Si no dispones del bólido autodesarrollado de Pollastre, tienes muchos números de no terminar la carrera, no ya de hacer un buen registro, sino simplemente de terminar en condiciones de continuar en juego: los MMkrs se comen hasta tu último céntimo (¡y la moral!).

Otra cosa, por más que haya evolucionado todo, el principio sigue siendo el mismo: un juego de suma 0. Si entra dinero, es porque alguien mete. Si obtienes dinero, es porque alguien pierde. Esta sigue siendo la clave de este universo y, lo mejor de todo, es que esto no puede ocultarse. Esto lo tenemos a nuestro favor: los grandes movimientos aparecen bien claritos en el gráfico, sin tirar ni una sola línea, y el sentimiento de mercado se respira en cada post de internet, en la tele y en la oficina del banco. Con una cosa sabes qué pasa y, con la otra, quién va a perder. Esto no significa que sea fácil, claro, pero cada uno debe saber qué ficha representa en el tablero, porque el peón mueve siempre de frente (y ahí las recibe) y la reina, según Excla favorecida por el feminazismo del gobierno, tiene libertad total de acción. El juego te dice que el intra es muy rentable, a 10 euros el punto queda muy claro, ¿pero tiene mi ficha muchas probabilidades de éxito en ese contexto? Los reglamentos están para eso: evitar las reglas que nos perjudican y aprovechar las que nos favorecen.

Cambiando de tema... ayer entré en Ebro Foods. Colgué un gráfico en el foro de bolsa e inversiones alternativas y vaya, tenía buena pinta para una escaramuza rápida:







Stop: 15.02
Objetivo 16.2

El riesgo es mínimo, la carga también.


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Nov 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Bueno, yo creo que Trichi a ratos debe jugar con sus amigos a hacer de Bernanke, pero creo que van a tener que esforzarse un poco más.
> 
> Muy poca corrección tiene que ser esa "hipotética" corrección global para que nos valgan unos exiguos 400 puntitos... otra cosa sería que hubiéramos alcanzado con claridad los 11k, pero con la penosa pinta que tiene el enfermo (como muy bien ha diagnosticado Claca), a poco que alguien le tosa al lado, la palma.



En el escenario actual no se contempla un gran retroceso en las bolsas. Pero un retroceso de un 3-4% en USA, tal como estaban las cosas hace dos sesiones hubieran sido fácil 800 puntos de IBEX. Y han tratado de evitar esa posibilidad. De momento les ha funcionado.

(También hay que tener en cuenta el momento crítico, ampliación de BBVA y no intervienes, en ese momento los inversores salen corriendo como de la peste)

Por cierto esto lo deje en el foro esta mañana: "Por arriba válido el 10360 con ampliación hasta 10.408, donde cambiaría el escenario de corrección." Pues mirad donde nos jugamos el cierre.


----------



## kaxkamel (9 Nov 2010)

EN RETA se pagaba ayer 6 a 1 el acabar noviembre por debajo de 10.200 (la apuesta más bajista). No sé hoy.


----------



## qpvlde (9 Nov 2010)

Que tranquilo voy a dormir hoy o.

A poco que los yankees se porten, esto está chupado:rolleye:

creo que antes veremos los 11.000 que los 9.800 (mode apostador compulsivo: ON)

saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy el día ha sido parco en volumen pero no en negociación, hemos pasado un día con operaciones dentro de lo normal, con abandono hacia el mediodía, pero eso es bastante normal. A partir de las 16 tampoco han cruzado órdenes.

Han empezado el día soltando con la mayor fuerza del día (que tampoco ha sido mucha) pero a partir de ahí se han puesto a comprar con algunas ventas aisladas a lo largo de la sesión pero de poca monta.

En subasta han comprado y han vendido, además he tenido que filtrar, el saldo ha quedado algo escorado hacia las compras pero por muy poco.

Parece que seguimos apáticos, los leoncios están casi desaparecidos y parece que solo queden cuidadores que llevan al índice arrastrado por los demás y encima hoy en subasta lo han dejado muy poco claro, creo que están esperando un posible giro a la baja de los gringos en los próximos días y por eso no hacen apuestas de calado.


----------



## Claca (9 Nov 2010)

La caída del euro debería ir parando ya en 1.378...


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2010)

Como decía esta mañana en dos palabras: GUA-NO

Al menos en el S&P


----------



## rafaxl (9 Nov 2010)

::::::::::::

No hay mas palabras.


----------



## debianita (9 Nov 2010)

guano usano :XX:

suerte que amplie criterias. Voy a dejar sin criterias prestadas a bankinter :XX:

Aunque lo de usa parece ser una simple correcion en el chulibex puede convertirse en una visita a los 10k :baba:


----------



## aitor33 (9 Nov 2010)

Vaya cierre malo que va a hacer el s&p y lo pero la vela que va a dibujar...mañana los especuladores a saco con la deuda y con el Ibex


----------



## rafaxl (9 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Como decía esta mañana en dos palabras: GUA-NO
> 
> Al menos en el S&P



Le pegaran un empujoncito de ultima hora??? like in pomo days???


----------



## rafaxl (9 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Le pegaran un empujoncito de ultima hora??? like in pomo days???



Me autocito, ya era raro que no apareciese el de siempre a hacer lo de siempre.::

A ver hasta donde lo remontan.

Edito: Que bonito lo han hecho. HDP.


----------



## debianita (9 Nov 2010)

Manyana creo que hay subasta de deuda lusa. Esto puede ser una fiesta


----------



## Keyron (9 Nov 2010)

Joder, que subida le están metiendo los putos yankees a esto a última hora...


----------



## Antiparras (9 Nov 2010)

Keyron dijo:


> Joder, que subida le están metiendo los putos yankees a esto a última hora...



¿?¿?¿? pero si la sesión ha terminado a las 22:00


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Nov 2010)

Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York

Abajo del todo pone:



> The next release of the approximate purchase amount and tentative outright Treasury operation schedule will be at 2 p.m. on November 10, 2010.



Las 2 p.m. hora de Nueva York son las 8 de la tarde hora española, creo.

¿Se sabe algo?


----------



## Keyron (9 Nov 2010)

Antiparras dijo:


> ¿?¿?¿? pero si la sesión ha terminado a las 22:00



Ya, es que lo estaba viendo en la gráfica de Cotizalia que va con retraso.

Espero que mañana haya guano tras este cierre del SP y la prima de riesgo subiendo en todos los periféricos...


----------



## Antiparras (9 Nov 2010)

Keyron dijo:


> Ya, es que lo estaba viendo en la gráfica de Cotizalia que va con retraso.
> 
> Espero que mañana haya guano tras este cierre del SP y la prima de riesgo subiendo en todos los periféricos...



toma. para que te acojones en tiempo real: Godmode-Trader Index Tool: L&SAX, Midcaps-Index ...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Nov 2010)

se cumple el doble techo señores , recomiendo cortos en telefonica , se la va a pegar :baba:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se cumple el doble techo señores , recomiendo cortos en telefonica , se la va a pegar :baba:



Ricoheredero va hacia tu casa con una recortada nuevecita, comprada con el dividendo que acaba de cobrar.


----------



## rafaxl (9 Nov 2010)

Hostias que pasa con el crudo??' en igmarkets no para de subir.

ha pasado algo?


----------



## juan35 (9 Nov 2010)

Plata, oro, dolar, euro bajando. que pasoooo


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Nov 2010)

Mirense el grafico de timofonica , esta comprimida entre el techo 19 lerus y la directriz alcista  :baba:


----------



## Misterio (9 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Hostias que pasa con el crudo??' en igmarkets no para de subir.
> 
> ha pasado algo?




Si lo raro es que no este ya a 150 $ después de las decisiones de Bernanke.

El € en 1.37,70


----------



## rafaxl (9 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Si lo raro es que no este ya a 150 $ después de las decisiones de Bernanke.
> 
> El € en 1.37,70



Tiempo al tiempo, encima la AIE echando leña al fuego con lo del peak oil. No habra scroll para tanta verticalidad.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2010)

Todavia me estoy descojonando con lo del scroll.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Nov 2010)

"I provide liquidity if you must know. That's what I am, a liquidity provider." "I will tell you what you are. You are a f#*$&% gambler." "Size. I trade size."

:XX:

<object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/jwplayer.swf"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><param name="flashvars"value="height=390&width=480&file=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/6654ab9c-bcb4-11df-a78b-003048d69c21_7_web_final_lo_web_finallo-flv.flv&image=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/6654ab9c-bcb4-11df-a78b-003048d69c21_7_web_final_lo_poster.jpg&link=http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7107529&searchbar=false&autostart=false"/><embed src="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/jwplayer.swf" width="480" height="390" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="height=390&width=480&file=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/6654ab9c-bcb4-11df-a78b-003048d69c21_7_web_final_lo_web_finallo-flv.flv&image=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/6654ab9c-bcb4-11df-a78b-003048d69c21_7_web_final_lo_poster.jpg&link=http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7107529&searchbar=false&autostart=false"></embed></object><object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/embedded-xnl-stats.swf"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/embedded-xnl-stats.swf" width="1" height="1" allow******access="always"></embed></object>


----------



## qpvlde (10 Nov 2010)

Buenos días, 

vamos a continuar con la fiesta japonesa :baba: 

saludos

P.D.- poca actividad mañanera= ¿futuros pepones?


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2010)

A los buenos días!

Parece que empezamos el día con cierta debilidad tras las caidas de ayer de los gringos, aunque creo que acabaremos subiendo un poco.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Nov 2010)

telefonica esta a punto de caramelo , para cortos a ver si sube hasta la resistencia y ahi :baba:


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2010)

Pues parece que la debilidad va en aumento, seguimos a los USAnos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Nov 2010)

market and pollastre ¿ como veis el dia de hoy ? ¿ acabamos en verde ? ¿vemos los 3000 de Tonuel ? ¿sera en Noviembre? ienso::

Vamos que si cierro mis largos con plusvis de ayer o me quedo quieto 

Yo diria que no rompemos ese 10300 peroooooooooooo me gustaria saber que os dice la niña y las plays


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Nov 2010)

Buenos días. A ver como se da la jornada.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenos días. A ver como se da la jornada.



¿acabas de llegar?? so vago , bueno. como lo ves ? 

romperemos o no esos 10300 ??


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿acabas de llegar?? so vago , bueno. como lo ves ?



Estamos a la espera metidos en un lateral que cualquiera sabe lo que puede durar. Las máquinas haciendo su trabajo que son las únicas que pueden sacar algo en estas circunstancias.

Así que a la espera de alguna señal clara.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Estamos a la espera metidos en un lateral que cualquiera sabe lo que puede durar. Las máquinas haciendo su trabajo que son las únicas que pueden sacar algo en estas circunstancias.
> 
> *Así que a la espera de alguna señal clara.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> como por ejemplo la rotura de los 10300 o mas bien la rotura de los 10370  ................y posteriormente los 10410 ??


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Nov 2010)

10428-10255.

Y no hay señal de entrada, cuando la haya será tarde, así que como he dicho, piloto automático y en cuanto detecte entrada de volumen en una subida, pues comprará. (me refiero con volumen, porque no paran de hacer pequeñas operaciones).

Mirando gráficas la zona de arriba. (es decir técnico puro y duro) 10375, posible parada 10 puntos arriba (aquí podría haber un punto de vuelta atrás para pillar a los largos que han entrado) y luego tiraría a buscar máximos. (esto hay que darle la fiabilidad que tendría un analista técnico, 50% de probabilidades de acertar)

Para abajo 10340-10330 y luego a la base del canal. (lo mismo que he dicho arriba, pero en sentido contrario) 

Siempre hablando de contado.


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Nov 2010)

::

Son unos tíos muy chungos...mira donde nos han metido de una patada...


Fácil: prueban el <10340 y>10330..a ver quien es el valiente y ahora se decide si es rentable....


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Nov 2010)

señores mirar telefonica esta lista pa que toda burbuja. info se cebe con ella


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Nov 2010)

A lo que les gustan los intras....este movimiento último es para guardarlo y analizarlo, con este tipo de cosas se aprende.

Nadie escribe, están todos tensionados con las cifras que he puesto.


----------



## debianita (10 Nov 2010)

Subasta lusa via Carpa:

Coloca 556 millones en deuda para 2016 y 686 para 2020.

2016: rentabilidad del 6,156% frente al 4,371%. BTC 2,3 frente al 2,1.

2020: rentabilidad del 6,806% frente al 6.242%. BTC 2,1 frente a 4,9.

El riesgo que siente el mercado ha quedado patente en la subida espectacular de rentabilidades en la subasta de bonos a 2016. El mercado ha bajado su demanda posiblemente ante la combinación de un rescate a la griega junto con la petición de Alemania y Francia de las reestructuraciones de la deuda si hay necesidad de ello.

Esto es malo para el Euro, malo para los mercados y bueno para la deuda de Alemania


:baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Nov 2010)

es que nadie se a dado cuenta que el ibex a roto la directriz alcista , pero los bancos ya ayudaron en la bajada ahora es el momento de que telefonica rompa su directriz alcista y de un paso al frente pa poner su granito de arena


----------



## Misterio (10 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que nadie se a dado cuenta que el ibex a roto la directriz alcista , pero los bancos ya ayudaron en la bajada ahora es el momento de que telefonica rompa su directriz alcista y de un paso al frente pa poner su granito de arena



Ya se que los resultados luego no valen para nada y la bolsa irá donde vaya, pero mañana Telefónica da resultados y se rumorea que van a ser muy buenos.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Ya se que los resultados luego no valen para nada y la bolsa irá donde vaya, pero mañana Telefónica da resultados y se rumorea que van a ser muy buenos.



telefonica esta haciendo lo mismo que hizo el ibex , hocar contra el techo varias veces y contra la directriz alcista


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Nov 2010)

Unas decimas de segundo tienen la culpa de que no cerrara mi segunda operacion intradia con lusvis de hoy 

pues ahora ya quiero mas, esperare al siguiente tramo :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Nov 2010)

espero que esas posiciones sean bajistas , los largos ya no sirven 

eso si en un par de meses hay que estar listos pa las subidas :baba:


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Nov 2010)

No ha sido para tanto, alguno ha entrado a trapo y pasa lo que pasa.

Por cierto, gracias por la visita....cuando quieran vuelvan por aquí otra vez.


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Nov 2010)

A las 13 horas nuevo cruce de órdenes...veamos que nos tienen preparado.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Nov 2010)

Que alguien le cambie el titulo a marketmaker a: sera en noviembre


----------



## qpvlde (10 Nov 2010)

Esto tiene una pinta de pegar un petardazo parriba sospechoso. Si no puede con los 10330 tres veces, es que no lo va a perforar hoy:rolleye:, y esto puede ser una señal de giro intradiario :baba:

vamos BBVA, que tu puedes


----------



## rafaxl (10 Nov 2010)

Yo creo que hoy tocaremos maximos en el petroleo, va derecho a los 89-90 dolares. De ahi patadon.


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Vaya día más aburrido que nos están endiñando hoy los leoncios, creo que seguimos en modo esperar a que ocurran acontecimientos.

Mientras yo he cambiado un pequeña cosa de mis s-c-r-i-p-t-s para bajar datos cada 15 segundos en vez de cada 30, aunque intentaré que el volumen de los leoncios me salga igual que de costumbre ya que ahora una orden leoncia será para mi la mitad de lo que medía antes.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Nov 2010)

Tanto el de 5 min, como el de 15 min, como el 30 min, Ibexf, indican posible movimiento brusco. Esas bollinger se estan haciendo las estrechas.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Nov 2010)

el ibex tiene personalidad propia no hace lo que hacen los demas  parece que ya empieza a guanear


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Nov 2010)

Tensando la cuerda al máximo.

Los stop no olviden los stopppp


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Nov 2010)

vamos chulibex tu puedes :baba:


----------



## Misterio (10 Nov 2010)

Mañana no hay mercado USA por cierto.


----------



## Claca (10 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> La caída del euro debería ir parando ya en 1.378...









Era más bien 1.377, pero tiraba de memoria. A eso me refería, que me gusta que quede gráfico


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2010)

Creo que vamos a empezar ya con el mini-guano de hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Nov 2010)

yo voto por big-guano :baba:


----------



## Misterio (10 Nov 2010)

El € en 1.374x

Edito 1.372x


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Nov 2010)

a sido un doble techo en las bolsas gringas ahora caidas hasta el 1040 del sp


----------



## Claca (10 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> El € en 1.374x
> 
> Edito 1.372x



Una caída vertical, petando soportes, normalmente implica continuidad bajista. Aunque yo no sigo demasiado la evolución de este mercado, así que ni idea, porque a veces pega unos saltos al calor de las noticias que ríete tú del peor chicharro español.


----------



## pyn (10 Nov 2010)

Caidita de roma!


----------



## bio123 (10 Nov 2010)

*El ibex 35 se hunde*

se que hay otro post,pero hay gente que no entra por que no le va la bolsa.

En estos momentos se esta profundizando las bajadas, muy posiblemente se vea un cierre mucho mñás rojo,pues en el mercado existen informaciones de una nueva ronda de bajadas de calificación,en especial a España


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Nov 2010)

vamonos , ahora solo tocan mantener los cortos nada de mete-saca que nos vamos a los 1040 del sp y a los 8500-8000 del ibex


----------



## d-signer (10 Nov 2010)

cortos power!

Soy un cabrón envidioso, pero que placer ver caer las cotizaciones de San(botin) y Itx (amancio), mientras yo gano dinero.


----------



## Misterio (10 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Una caída vertical, petando soportes, normalmente implica continuidad bajista. Aunque yo no sigo demasiado la evolución de este mercado, así que ni idea, porque a veces pega unos saltos al calor de las noticias que ríete tú del peor chicharro español.



Estos días se veía que había movimientos hechos por bancos centrales, ahora mismo lo han dejado de la mano de dios y ya ha perdido el 1.37 impresionante.

La hostia del SAN desde esta mañana épica también.


----------



## Mendrugo (10 Nov 2010)

Solo digo:

Je je je je.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Nov 2010)

subo el grafico del murcielago  mas o menos me salia eso , la idea del murcielago por cierto no es mia , pero pienso que el qe2 hara que cuando lleguemos al 1000 del sp volveremos a hacer un tercer techo


----------



## bio123 (10 Nov 2010)

-2.1% ya, podemos ver sangre hoy,

alguien tiene a mano la deuda periférica,debe haber un serio ataque en este momento


----------



## fmartin (10 Nov 2010)

Buah...no lo entiendes...


El Ibex está anticipando lo que va a ocurrir el fin de semana....se está poniendo rojo Ferrari


----------



## debianita (10 Nov 2010)

10 caracteres

:baba: :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## Visilleras (10 Nov 2010)

Lo suyo sería que se desplomase en viernes, que es *lo propio*.

Raro es, de todas formas, que en octubre se haya mantenido más o menos bien: Tocaba tarde o temprano un buen hostion. 
Creo que la causa puede estar en las reacciones a las medidas anunciadas por el tito Bernie justo hace una semana: que si los chinos dicen, que si los alemanes nosequé, etc.
O tal vez lo de Barclays le haya pasado factura al ibex:
España se convierte en un pozo sin fondo para Barclays, que provisiona 870 millones - Cotizalia.com

O Puede que alguien por ahí fuera se haya tomado en serio estos dos artículos 

España entra en el 'top ten' de países con mayor probabilidad de quiebra - Libertad Digital

¿Por qué China nos compra deuda y EEUU no?, Bolsas y Mercados, expansion.com

A ver si vemos algo de mambo esta semana, que esto empieza a ser tedioso...


----------



## Mendrugo (10 Nov 2010)

Ibex a esperarlo en 9800
Santander en 7.80-7.40
S&P 1.150


----------



## el arquitecto (10 Nov 2010)

el ibex no se hunde, lo que se hunde son bbva y santander (basicamente) que son el 50% del ibex...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Nov 2010)

el dinero esta en telefonica que es la unica que no a roto la directriz alcista , ahora mismo la esta rompiendo a ver como queda al cierre 

pd bajo su propio riesgo 

edito el consejo es de cortos con apalancamiento al maximo posible


----------



## debianita (10 Nov 2010)

Castañazo de los gordos :XX: :XX: :XX:

Tonueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel le necesitamos!!!!


----------



## pyn (10 Nov 2010)

La hostia está siendo épica, las barras en minutos dan miedo xDDD


----------



## bio123 (10 Nov 2010)

-2,2% y bajando


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Nov 2010)

pyn dijo:


> La hostia está siendo épica, las barras en minutos dan miedo xDDD



y eso que las macro han sido buenas  y asi seguira hasta los infiernos :baba:


----------



## spheratu (10 Nov 2010)

Y así hasta 3000.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Nov 2010)

Joer. Me bajo a fumar un cigarrito y me encuentro con esto. Menos mal que no me la juego en la bolsa, por que si no si que se podrá decir eso de que "el tabaco mata".


----------



## Claca (10 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> 10 caracteres
> 
> :baba: :baba: :baba: :baba:



Sí, sí, pero Criteria todavía aguanta en soporte


----------



## aitor33 (10 Nov 2010)

Pues sí puede terminar en un buen ostión si sigue así . Ha caido casi 150 puntos en media hora..., pero ahora parece que endereza un poco. A ver como se ponen los CDS


----------



## debianita (10 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Sí, sí, pero Criteria todavía aguanta en soporte




Ayer le metí más en 4.04 otro cargador y llevo etfs inversos del ibex comprados a 11k :XX:

En cri es vital perder los 3.95 a partir de alli hacia los 2 euros


----------



## Claca (10 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el dinero esta en telefonica que es la unica que no a roto la directriz alcista , ahora mismo la esta rompiendo a ver como queda al cierre
> 
> pd bajo su propio riesgo
> 
> edito el consejo es de cortos con apalancamiento al maximo posible



Pues no te ofendas, pero vaya mierda de consejo esto último. El apalancamiento debe ser siempre moderado, que se pueda llevar bien. Si no que ¿te pilla un rebote y te deja KO aun habiendo acertado la posición?


----------



## Goodbye (10 Nov 2010)

solo un 1,67, no seais agoreros...

Bolsas | elmundo.es economía

Edito: 2,06


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Nov 2010)

Esperaros, que hay que maquillar estooooo. Como le de al SP por perder los 1200 ni Margaret Astor


----------



## spheratu (10 Nov 2010)

Algo pasa con bbva no?


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Pues no te ofendas, pero vaya mierda de consejo esto último. El apalancamiento debe ser siempre moderado, que se pueda llevar bien. Si no que ¿te pilla un rebote y te deja KO aun habiendo acertado la posición?



por algo digo que bajo su propio riesgo


----------



## debianita (10 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Pues no te ofendas, pero vaya mierda de consejo esto último. El apalancamiento debe ser siempre moderado, que se pueda llevar bien. Si no que ¿te pilla un rebote y te deja KO aun habiendo acertado la posición?



Gran verdad, solo apto para profesionales. Pasaros por el hilo de la plata para ver trades con un apalancamiento que asusta, eh sr Carlos


----------



## kraven (10 Nov 2010)

ahora todos a comprar san y bbva pensando q se han puesto a un buen precio


----------



## Interesado (10 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Esperaros, que hay que maquillar estooooo



Ok. Pero que parezca un accidente...


----------



## carvil (10 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes 


Esperando para entrar largo 8:

Y para el siguiente swing en Oro


Salu2


----------



## sada (10 Nov 2010)

bah ya subirá...al final no sera para tanto


----------



## Chupoptero (10 Nov 2010)

Nada que no hayamos visto antes. El IBEX está en los 10200 puntos, en junio estaba en los 8700, la banda lateral es bastante amplia como para tambalearse de esta manera. De todas formas me parece que hay poco volumen de negociación.

(la verdad es que de bolsa yo no me entero mucho, era solo por participar un poco)


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Nov 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Ok. Pero que parezca un accidente...



Lo dicho...como el SP vaya a mínimos ni Elisabeth Arden esa lo arregla


----------



## spheratu (10 Nov 2010)

Aquí la pregunta de siempre es si el panorama negro de 2011 para los beneficios de la banca está descontado ya o no.
Y opines lo que opines,saldrá lo contrario.
Yo también pienso que se puede acercar a 8000 en algún momento,y que puede ser buen punto de entrada,pero acto seguido te dirán que no descontaban el descalabro bancario,y se lo llevarán a 6000.


----------



## spheratu (10 Nov 2010)

Y como le cuesta bajar fuerte a REP,con las ganas que le tengo.


----------



## xavigomis (10 Nov 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> 
> Esperando para entrar largo 8:
> ...



Yo he abierto un mini largo a ver que tal...


----------



## pyn (10 Nov 2010)

Tranquilos que me ha mandado un sms zp diciendo que llega la mano de dios. para terminar por encima de 10200.


----------



## Visilleras (10 Nov 2010)

Yo creo que hoy no cierra por debajo de 10000, y el viernes hostión morrocotudo.


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Nov 2010)

Han perdido dinero, y vuelven con más....madre mía que sangría.

Esto de tirar con pólvora ajena no tiene gracia. Aunque es muy rentable.

¿Os acordáis de la conversación de ayer? Imaginaros si el punto de partida hubiera sido el 10250, en vez de 10400....ahora mismo estábamos en 9950...y sufriendo.

A un minuto: Mirar los últimos martillos....sujetando el precio.


----------



## debianita (10 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Han perdido dinero, y vuelven con más....madre mía que sangría.
> 
> Esto de tirar con pólvora ajena no tiene gracia. Aunque es muy rentable.
> 
> ¿Os acordáis de la conversación de ayer? Imaginaros si el punto de partida hubiera sido el 10250, en vez de 10400....ahora mismo estábamos en 9950...y sufriendo.




Tenga cuidado!! Estamos en horario infantil  perder los 10k ... es casi pornográfico, nada más pensarlo .... :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2010)

El S&P no creo que pierda hoy los 1200, de hecho no creo que pierda los 1200 durante un buen tiempo.

Ya se encargará el barbas de 'soplar' hacia arriba si hace falta


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Nov 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqBL8XecrKA[/YOUTUBE]

El señor Zulo ande andará?...contando las plusvis fijo


----------



## Visilleras (10 Nov 2010)

Va repuntando y ahora está en 10.274,30
No se si habrá catacrocker antes del cierre...
Yo creo que de los 10.000 no baja, pero ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## Visilleras (10 Nov 2010)

Repunta hasta 10.274,30 ahora mismo...
Nah, y sigue subiendo...


----------



## Inmoindultado (10 Nov 2010)

bio123 dijo:


> se que hay otro post,pero hay gente que no entra por que no le va la bolsa.
> 
> En estos momentos se esta profundizando las bajadas, muy posiblemente se vea un cierre mucho mñás rojo,pues en el mercado existen informaciones de una nueva ronda de bajadas de calificación,en especial a España



Joder, joder

Alguien sabe donde está depeche que no me responde en la página de broker? :8:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Nov 2010)

Mientras no lo dejen asi. :XX:


----------



## carvil (10 Nov 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Yo he abierto un mini largo a ver que tal...




No sigo el IBEX en este momento pero al SP le queda una rampa hacia abajo, en mi opinión.


El primer objetivo para el Oro será 1441$


Salu2


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Nov 2010)

Esto es increíble...el que está sujetando, o le sobra la pasta o no lo entiendo, le estamos desplumando.....


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Nov 2010)

carvil dijo:


> No sigo el IBEX en este momento pero al SP le queda una rampa hacia abajo
> 
> 
> El primer objetivo para el Oro será 1441$
> ...



1195???? en primer término?


----------



## chameleon (10 Nov 2010)

el que sujeta es SAN, ya no llega a mínimos de la sesión


----------



## debianita (10 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Esto es increíble...el que está sujetando, o le sobra la pasta o no lo entiendo, le estamos desplumando.....



Hoyga, tambien mete cortos ustec? Pensaba que iba por departamentos


----------



## bio123 (10 Nov 2010)

-1,95% otra vez pabajo


----------



## FTL (10 Nov 2010)

El riesgo periférico se desboca · ELPAÍS.com

La prima de riesgo de los países periféricos europeos ha entrado a mediodía de hoy en una espiral desenfrenada que amenaza con arruinar la confianza en estos estados para salir de la crisis. Por segunda vez en los tres días que van de semana, España vuelve a los niveles previos a los test de estrés de principios del verano, que devolvieron la seguridad en el sistema financiero; la prima, además, se ha desbocado en Irlanda, donde a una hora del cierre sobrepasa los 600 puntos básicos, y en Portugal (468 puntos básicos). La deuda griega también rueda sin frenos y no va mal en Italia, justo por detrás de España.


El bono de deuda español a diez años respecto al bund alemán, el bono de referencia en Europa para medir la prima de riesgo, se ha situado en torno a los 210 puntos básicos a las 16.30 horas; en ese momento, el Ibex 35 caía por debajo del 2%, tras una jornada dubitativa, ora en positivo ora en negativo. Santander y BBVA encabezan las pérdidas. Peor que la Bolsa de Madrid solo ha estado la de Milán, con descensos ligeramente superiores.

La elevada prima de riesgo, cuya rentabilidad ha hollado el 4,500%, ha escalado pasadas las cuatro de la tarde hasta doce puntos básicos. Peor les han ido las cosas de momento a Irlanda (49 puntos básicos), Portugal (29 puntos básicos) o Grecia (14 puntos básicos). Y es que la confianza en la solvencia de los periféricos se encuentra bajo mínimos.


----------



## tonuel (10 Nov 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Y así hasta 3000.





debianita dijo:


> Ayer le metí más en 4.04 otro cargador y llevo etfs inversos del ibex comprados a 11k :XX:
> 
> En cri es vital perder los 3.95 a partir de alli hacia los 2 euros





MarketMaker dijo:


> Lo dicho...como el SP vaya a mínimos ni Elisabeth Arden esa lo arregla


----------



## legio (10 Nov 2010)

¿Que es lo que a pasado?¿los chinos durante las 15:00 y las 16:00 se despistaron y dejaron en comprar en la bolsa española?


----------



## atman (10 Nov 2010)

Visilleras dijo:


> Va repuntando y ahora está en 10.274,30
> No se si habrá catacrocker antes del cierre...
> Yo creo que de los 10.000 no baja, pero ojalá me equivoque.



A ver Visilleras, ¿en que quedamos? En el hilo del Ibex dices cerramos por debajo de 10k y aquí lo contrario.


----------



## gabrielo (10 Nov 2010)

la bajada de hoy no es ningun sintoma de que la cosa va mal, esta bajando mas o menos igual la bolsa europea, el problema es los resultados entrampados de los bancos que tarde o tempano tendran que salir a la luz la verdad ,no se puede esconder indefinidamente la mierda debajo de la alfombra.


----------



## spheratu (10 Nov 2010)

gabrielo dijo:


> la bajada de hoy no es ningun sintoma de que la cosa va mal, esta bajando mas o menos igual la bolsa europea, el problema es los resultados entrampados de los bancos que tarde o tempano tendran que salir a la luz la verdad ,no se puede esconder indefinidamente la mierda debajo de la alfombra.



Eso lo sabe hasta el tontolpueblo,pero está descontado?
Yo creo que no.


----------



## carvil (10 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> 1195???? en primer término?




Esa zona aproximadamente.


Salu2


----------



## chameleon (10 Nov 2010)

necesitan una noticia, que el BcE comprará lo que haga falta o algo así

o vamos a tener guano de verdad...

PD: SAN acaba por encima de 8.4, y el ibex 10260


----------



## tonuel (10 Nov 2010)

Venga... ayudadme a empujar... que lo cerramos como se merece... )





Saludos )


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2010)

Un -1,77% es un hundimiento del ibex35?

Tas tonto???

pfff .... ya te estas creando un nuevo nick a ver si al proximo intento ganas la jugada... este ya lo has desprestigiado completamente.


----------



## Visilleras (10 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> A ver Visilleras, ¿en que quedamos? En el hilo del Ibex dices cerramos por debajo de 10k y aquí lo contrario.



Error mío. Lo que quería decir es que no creo que cierre el Ibex por debajo de los 10.000.
Mil perdones.


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hoyga, tambien mete cortos ustec? Pensaba que iba por departamentos



Hemos vendido posiciones largas que teníamos en positivo gracias a su inyección. Hemos vuelto a abrir entrado casi en mínimos al detectar que entraban a sujetar. Como es natural a caballo regalado no le miras el diente y hemos realizado cuando se les ha acabado el fuelle.8:

El cierre cerca de la base del canal de hoy...para no dejar pistas para mañana.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Nov 2010)

Se está acercando el momento de vender cortos y emprezar a abrir largos.

Me encanta que los flanes salgan bien.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqBL8XecrKA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> El señor Zulo ande andará?...contando las plusvis fijo





MarketMaker dijo:


> Hemos vendido posiciones largas que teníamos en positivo gracias a su inyección. Hemos vuelto a abrir entrado casi en mínimos al detectar que entraban a sujetar. Como es natural a caballo regalado no le miras el diente y hemos realizado cuando se les ha acabado el fuelle.8:
> 
> El cierre cerca de la base del canal de hoy...para no dejar pistas para mañana.



hoyha market, no me copie la operativa  pues si, estoy contando las<plusvis de los cortos y esperando como agua de mayo la de los largos  

y no intente engañar a las gacelillas :no: usted y yo sabemos que quien esta sujetando no lo dejara caer, ni el sp perdera esos 200 

Sabe tan bien como yo que de los diezmiles nos iremos directos a los oncemiles, vaya preparando sus cargadores :no:


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Hemos vendido posiciones largas que teníamos en positivo gracias a su inyección. Hemos vuelto a abrir entrado casi en mínimos al detectar que entraban a sujetar. Como es natural a caballo regalado no le miras el diente y hemos realizado cuando se les ha acabado el fuelle.8:
> 
> El cierre cerca de la base del canal de hoy...para no dejar pistas para mañana.



El cierre malo, a ver que nos cuenta Mulder.

Yo de momento me he ganado unos días de descanso. Me voy unos días a Atenas a ver como andan por allí.

Me traeré una botellita de Ouzo, que a Pollastre le gustan esas cosas con el café.


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> hoyha market, no me copie la operativa  pues si, estoy contando las<plusvis de los cortos y esperando como agua de mayo la de los largos
> 
> y no intente engañar a las gacelillas :no: usted y yo sabemos que quien esta sujetando no lo dejara caer, ni el sp perdera esos 200
> 
> Sabe tan bien como yo que de los diezmiles nos iremos directos a los oncemiles, vaya preparando sus cargadores :no:



Supongo que habrá abierto esos cortos cuando el contado andaba por los 10330 y luego a contar dinero...hoy les he llevado casi de la manita. Lo que no esperaba es esa ruptura del canal por abajo. Por eso han entrado a sujetar como posesos....


----------



## rafaxl (10 Nov 2010)

Bajaran las bolsas pero lo estan metiendo todo en el crudo y demas materias. Fliiiiiipen.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes.
Hay sangre
CNBC a todo trapo:
50k estudiantes universitarios en Londres protestando violentamente contra las medidas de austeridad.
Igualito que aqui...


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2010)

Vaya, cuanto forero nuevo hay por aquí cuando hay mini-guanos en el Ibex 

Vamos al lío:

Hoy he cambiado mi frecuencia de muestreo de datos alrededor de las 14, así que el volumen me puede estar saliendo ligeramente distorsionado, aunque procuraré fijarme bien en las órdenes con tiempos anexos.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día algo dispar pero el volumen bajo nos está indicando que no deberíamos tener más bajadas de momento a no ser que pase algo muy gordo. Han empezado el día soltando bastante lastre (por la frecuencia no por el volumen) durante la primera hora, a partir de ahí lo han dejado en piloto automático. Hacia las 12 han empezado a meter unos pocos largos hasta las 15:45 donde han empezado a meterle cortos a mansalva con algunas compras aisladas por en medio, pero siempre lo han hecho con actividad, más que con volumen, aunque en algún cruce han metido bastante carga pero también aisladamente.

En subasta tengo una compra y una venta, ambas de volumen relativamente bajo, pero ha ganado la venta.

En resumen me parece que aun no están por la labor de tirarlo con fuerza, aunque hoy han dado un paso definitivo hacia el abismo, creo que aun confían en una vuelta al antiguo soporte para confirmarlo como nueva resistencia y ya seguir hacia abajo con fuerza, tampoco tienen muy claro como abrirá esto mañana, pero confían en que lo haga algo por debajo de donde lo han dejado hoy.


----------



## qpvlde (10 Nov 2010)

Vaya cagada de día:

me parece que voy a estar dentro de este casino por una larga temporada::

::

:´´´´´´´´´(


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En subasta tengo una compra y una venta, ambas de volumen relativamente bajo, pero ha ganado la venta.



Coincide con lo que yo he visto en subasta.

Estaba preocupado con la poca coincidencia que tenía con tus datos de subasta, a ver si a partir de ahora me cuadran más.

Pongo la subasta que yo he visto con mi acumulación-distribución:







Por lo que respecta a la sesión, cortos abiertos ayer en subasta, cerrados hoy a las 12, despiste haciendo otras cosas y cabreo monumental al ver que había perdido el tren.

Es que no falla, el día que no puedes vigilarlo y cierras por precaución te pierdes algo bueno, el día que lo dejas abierto...

Ayudan mucho los de ahorro.com, cerrándote la sesión cada 30 minutos "por seguridad" (y por cojones, porque no se puede modificar), aparte que son unos careros, el tiempo real lleva 20 segundos de retraso, te obligan a confirmar la operación con tu clave cada vez que operas...

¿Alguien sabe si se puede negociar con ellos para que te bajen las comisiones?, es que me voy a volver a Interdín, no tienen gráficos ni nada pero la operativa mucho más rápida y limpia.


----------



## Goodbye (10 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya, cuanto forero nuevo hay por aquí cuando hay mini-guanos en el Ibex



Es porque han fusionado un hilo que se abrió en plan "esto se viene abajo". De otra forma, no nos habríamos atrevido a postear en un hilo tan mítico.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> *Supongo que habrá abierto esos cortos cuando el contado andaba por los 10330 y luego a contar dinero*...hoy les he llevado casi de la manita. Lo que no esperaba es esa ruptura del canal por abajo. Por eso han entrado a sujetar como posesos....



un poquito mas arriba en 10360 

La pena es que aposte a que los 10200 no caian y abri largos en 10235 :::::: con lo que me perdi un buen tramo de bajada y de rebote :no:
, es lo que tiene dejar las ordenes puestas e irse a echar la siesta ....
Tengo los largos abiertos para mañana y el dedo preparado para actuar


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (10 Nov 2010)

Os dejo por aquí el nuevo calendario de POMO days de la FED.

Para empezar, 105.000 millones de compras... será por dinero, se imprime y en paz

Nuevo calendario de POMO days de la FED: 105.000 millones hasta el 9 de diciembre | Opciones y Futuros

En fin, que nos van a llevar a otra burbuja, así que no veo mejor foro que este para ponerlo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Nov 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Os dejo por aquí el nuevo calendario de POMO days de la FED.
> 
> Para empezar, 105.000 millones de compras... será por dinero, se imprime y en paz
> 
> ...



Gracias por ponerlo, lo iba a hacer yo ayer, se supone que lo publicaron ayer pero estuve buscando y solo encontraba el programa de compras anterior.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Nov 2010)

Creo que está todo, ale, ¿quién se atreve con el timing?


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Creo que está todo, ale, ¿quién se atreve con el timing?



Hostias. Que digan que van a meter un pastizal todos los dias y que se dejen de calendarios.

Prohibido bajar el SP. El que lo intente sera asesinado.

Hdlgp.

Generaran la proxima burbuja.


----------



## pollastre (10 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Supongo que habrá abierto esos cortos cuando el contado andaba por los 10330 y luego a contar dinero...hoy les he llevado casi de la manita. Lo que no esperaba es esa ruptura del canal por abajo. Por eso han entrado a sujetar como posesos....



Hablando de esa sujección...
No sé si te cuadra con tus datos de hoy, Market, pero a la niña la ruptura inferior le "ha parecido" aceptable, vamos, dentro del margen de tolerancia.

Quien quiera que haya sido el cuidador, no ha querido correr riesgos y ha cortado por lo sano antes de generar siquiera una duda.

Una sesión muy guiada, en definitiva.


----------



## Misterio (10 Nov 2010)

Pues no están muy contentos los americanos con los pomo days porque ha sido terminar el día y se están dejando 70 puntos en los futuros.


----------



## Astur147 (10 Nov 2010)

Buenas shurmanos

Tesla Motors Inc: NASDAQ:TSLA quotes & news - Google Finance

Tesla Motors Inc (NASDAQ:TSLA)

29.36 +4.73 (+19.20%)

Han salido datos hoy , http://www.marketwatch.com/story/tesla-posts-wider-loss-sales-slip-2010-11-09?reflink=MW_news_stmp , y Panasonic metió 30 millones de $ la semana pasada


----------



## Claca (10 Nov 2010)

Repaso sencillito a los índices serios, con soportes más inmediatos:

DOW:







SP500:







DAX:







STOXX:







El STOXX tiene muy mala pinta. Yo, al menos, veo en la zona una formación de techo clarísima. El soporte es especialmente importante en este caso, porque al perderlo nos dejaría una figura de vuelta muy fea. El objetivo alcista siguen siendo los 2.950, pero cada vez parece menos probable que logre cumplirlo.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (11 Nov 2010)

Baja o suba, Mulder... haga frio o calor... yo siempre os leo. Me divierte

YouTube - Habia una vez.....[ ALTA CALIDAD ]


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> hoyha market, no me copie la operativa  pues si, estoy contando las<plusvis de los cortos y esperando como agua de mayo la de los largos
> 
> y no intente engañar a las gacelillas :no: *usted y yo sabemos que quien esta sujetando no lo dejara caer, ni el sp perdera esos 200 *
> 
> Sabe tan bien como yo que de los diezmiles nos iremos directos a los oncemiles, vaya preparando sus cargadores :no:





pollastre dijo:


> Hablando de esa sujección...
> No sé si te cuadra con tus datos de hoy, Market, pero a la niña la ruptura inferior le "ha parecido" aceptable, vamos, dentro del margen de tolerancia.
> 
> *Quien quiera que haya sido el cuidador, no ha querido correr riesgos y ha cortado por lo sano antes de generar siquiera una duda.*Una sesión muy guiada, en definitiva.



Misma conclusion con distintas palabras 

Debo estar aprendiendo a oler a los leoncios a distancia Pollastrin, que mi opinion coincida con la suya es todo un sintoma de mis avances en esto de la rulet.......digo de la bolsa  .

y ahora.......... mi duda es si lo bajaran hasta los diezmiles para rebotar a los oncemiles o si es demasiado evidente y por lo tanto hagan una de dos :

1.- Se giren antes de llegar y perder esos diezmiles para que los largos lleguen tarde a la fiesta.

2.- Pierdan los diezmiles y tienten los 9800 para asustar a las gacelas largas y meter en el corral a las cortas y luego un giro brusco hasta los 10800 como minimo.


Yo casi apostaria por la opcion 1, pero eso ya es prediccion de bolita de cristal y traje de de brujo sin ninguna validez.

Por otro lado, veo la rotura de los 11200 y un fuerte tramo alcista justo cuando la crisis en la economia real este en maxima tension :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Nov 2010)

Zuloman, no me creo que te atrevas a hacer todas esas predicciones con la chor... digo, con la bolita de cristal, así, a pelo.

Ahora, confiesa, tienes secuestrados en un almacenillo de la inmobiliaria, a MarketMaker, Fran, Cordobesa y pollastre trabajando para ti.


----------



## fmc (11 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> El STOXX tiene muy mala pinta. Yo, al menos, veo en la zona una formación de techo clarísima. El soporte es especialmente importante en este caso, porque al perderlo nos dejaría una figura de vuelta muy fea. El objetivo alcista siguen siendo los 2.950, pero cada vez parece menos probable que logre cumplirlo.



Gracias

Además, 2904 es el 76.4% de la bajada desde el máximo de enero al mínimo de mayo... yo de ésto no entiendo y no sé si el pico de abril invalidará los retrocesos, pero ahí queda...


----------



## pollastre (11 Nov 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ahora, confiesa, tienes secuestrados en un almacenillo de la inmobiliaria, a MarketMaker, Fran, Cordobesa y pollastre trabajando para ti.




Y debo añadir, si se me permite la licencia, que nos paga fatal ::::


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Y debo añadir, si se me permite la licencia, que nos paga fatal ::::



Ssshhh, edita el post, a ver si te va a dejar hoy sin cuenco de arroz... :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2010)

A los buenos días!

No sean tan malos con zuloman, el sabe que sin cuenco de arroz no se rinde, para ello existen soluciones más convincentes:


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Nov 2010)

como es posible que haya una colocación de acciones (SACYR) que las quieran poner a un precio mayor al del cierre del mercado. 4.5 y cierre 4.235.... no tiene lógica, o sí?????


----------



## debianita (11 Nov 2010)

Zuloman, cuidado con los largos, mire que los ositos tenemos el mejor aliado :

Zapatero quiere crear un millón de empleos en 10 años con economía verde - 2592639 - elEconomista.es

Soy un hombre mágico, del pais feliz, de la casa de gominola de la calle de la piruleta

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Misterio (11 Nov 2010)

Muy buenos resultados de Telefónica y Repsol, veremos como influyen en el arranque.


----------



## qpvlde (11 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Muy buenos resultados de Telefónica y Repsol, veremos como influyen en el arranque.



pues en buena lógica bien ¿no?:S

a ver si arrastra al sector financiero a esos prados verdes zapateriles y mis bbvas me dan una alegría, que está la cosa jodida, jodida.

Aunque para empezar me molaría que bajaran de 8, para comprar un buen paquete y continuar promediando, que digo yo que tarde o temprano me permitirá limitar mis daños::

saludos


----------



## fmc (11 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> pues en buena lógica bien ¿no?:S
> 
> a ver si arrastra al sector financiero a esos prados verdes zapateriles y mis bbvas me dan una alegría, que está la cosa jodida, jodida.
> 
> ...



Para hacerte inversor a largo plazo mejor vende cuando puedas y compras dentro de una temporada, que ser inversor a largo plazo piramidando no mola


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Muy buenos resultados de Telefónica y Repsol, veremos como influyen en el arranque.



muy buenos ? :: los de telefonica se quedan por debajo de lo esperado , ayer rompio soporte y la directriz alcista 

repsol si que a dado buenos resultados y con la subida del petroleo , estare atento para ponerme corto proximamente


----------



## Misterio (11 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muy buenos ? :: los de telefonica se quedan por debajo de lo esperado , ayer rompio soporte y la directriz alcista
> 
> repsol si que a dado buenos resultados y con la subida del petroleo , estare atento para ponerme corto proximamente




Bueno aquí no dicen eso precisamente.

http://www.lacartadelabolsa.com/ind...ptiembre_hasta_los_8835_millones_y_confirma_/


----------



## debianita (11 Nov 2010)

El indicador de posts foriles está marcando un fuerte movimiento al rojo 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2010)

Telefonica gana un 656 mas gracias a Vivo pero no bate las previsiones (I) - Noticias ibex informacion ibex

Hay que seguir a repsol pa ponerse corto proximamente


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> El indicador de posts foriles está marcando un fuerte movimiento al rojo 8:



movimiento auspiciado por telefonica , me atrevo a decir


----------



## Misterio (11 Nov 2010)

Punto para muertoviviente, Teléfonica empieza abajo.


----------



## debianita (11 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Punto para muertoviviente, Teléfonica empieza abajo.



Comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia ...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2010)

por fin empiezo a acertar 

ahi tienen el grafico


----------



## qpvlde (11 Nov 2010)

jejeje,

mis BBVA parece que se libran de la sangria:Baile:.

No os apureis que ya tiro yo del carro:rolleye:

saludos:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2010)

ahi va chulibex 

la espero en 8000 justos , para rebotar junto con el sp en 1040 :baba:


----------



## Lexuss (11 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> jejeje,
> 
> mis BBVA parece que se libran de la sangria:Baile:.
> 
> ...



Es que me parece a mi que usted está remando en direccion contraria


----------



## pollastre (11 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Aunque para empezar me molaría que bajaran de 8, para comprar un buen paquete *y continuar promediando*, *que digo yo que tarde o temprano me permitirá limitar mis daños*::



Si sigue Ud. por esa línea de pensamiento, su expectativa de vida bursátil puede calcularse*(*) *como... veamos, déjeme armar alguna ecuación.... ah, sí: un tiempo [t] entre el periodo de permanencia del caramelo a la puerta de un colegio, y el periodo de gestación de un puercoespín hembra.

Vamos, que puede aguantar sin que le hostien desde aproximadamente hoy mismo, hasta un máximo de un mes.

*(*)*Consideramos un CEP (circular-error-probable) de +-5 días.

Por favor, sea prudente.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Nov 2010)

acabo de salir con minimas perdidas de sacyr...... perdiendo un 16% he cogido esta subido y solo he perdido un 1%


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> acabo de salir con minimas perdidas de sacyr...... perdiendo un 16% he cogido esta subido y solo he perdido un 1%



y que tal en urbas ? ienso:


Pollastre mire el mp que le he enviado xd


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> y que tal en urbas ? ienso:
> 
> 
> Pollastre mire el mp que le he enviado xd



pillado en 0.068........:::::: e intentando volver a comprar en 0.063 con lo que he sacado de SACYR.... es que uno no aprende


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pillado en 0.068........:::::: e intentando volver a comprar en 0.063 con lo que he sacado de SACYR.... es que uno no aprende



yo de ti esperaria a 1 centimo y aun asi no dormiria tranquilo


----------



## Misterio (11 Nov 2010)

CDS en 280 y Spread en 213.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

market ¿te has ido de vacaciones? pues te vas a perder un buen rebote desde minimos xd :no:


----------



## DeCafeina (11 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> CDS en 280 y Spread en 213.



Ya ostentamos el dudoso honor de aparecer en este "Top Ten"



Carpatos dijo:


> Highest Default Probabilities
> 
> Entity Name CPD (%)
> 
> ...


----------



## ERB (11 Nov 2010)

10.136,40
-0,97 %


----------



## Lexuss (11 Nov 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> acabo de salir con minimas perdidas de sacyr...... perdiendo un 16% he cogido esta subido y solo he perdido un 1%



Y no lo ves con mas recorrido al alza?


----------



## ERB (11 Nov 2010)

10.109,30
-1,23 %


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

cerrados largos palmando y vueltos a abrir en 10105, al menos me libre de 50 pipos extras de bajada.......a ver si salgo en tablas hoy y me doy por satisfecho hoygan ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Nov 2010)

Lexuss dijo:


> Y no lo ves con mas recorrido al alza?



quizas espere a que caiga un poco y vuelvo a entrar..... pero tenia un susto en el cuerpoooooooooo, el negro amigo de zuloman creo que ha estado rondando mi casa


----------



## debianita (11 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cerrados largos palmando y vueltos a abrir en 10105, al menos me libre de 50 pipos extras de bajada.......a ver si salgo en tablas hoy y me doy por satisfecho hoygan ::




Follow the trend, dear Zulopata. Como nos vayamos a los 9k de cabeza ... se perderá el tan ansiado guano. Jopetas!! que llevamos mucho tiempo esperando ver el parqué lleno de sangre larguista.


----------



## tonuel (11 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> CDS en 280 y Spread en 213.



a 2011 no llegamos... :S






Saludos )


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Nov 2010)

tonuel, como llevas al botas?

 

8,27!!


----------



## DeCafeina (11 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> a 2011 no llegamos... :S
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre de poca fe... ya verá usted cómo sí que llegamos.

El año que viene, CDS de España en 2011 y Spread en torno a 1900. No nos va a venir a rescatar ni Mitch Bukanan.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

escapo de los largos y me pongo corto, vamos aminorando perdidas 

cerrados cortos y a esperar , pipo a pipo ya casi he recuperado el gap que me pillo despistado


----------



## Misterio (11 Nov 2010)

Venga va una ración de buenas noticias.

El G-20 estudia penalizar a 19 bancos, entre ellos Santander y BBVA  | elmundo.es



> Portugal	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Su diferencial supera por primera vez los 500 puntos...la situación empieza a poner los pelos de punta, si caen Irlanda y Portugal detrás vamos nosotros...



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Venga va una ración de buenas noticias.
> 
> El G-20 estudia penalizar a 19 bancos, entre ellos Santander y BBVA* | elmundo.es
> 
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta que ZP les esta dando lecciones a los del G 20 de como reducir el paro es un milagro que el diferencial español no supere al de Irlanda, Portugal y Grecia juntos


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2010)

::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

Mulder en este momento estoy corto y con minicolchon pero no puedo evitar tenerle como indicador de sentimiento contrario.......no se si cerrar cortos y ponerme largo ya o si esperar a ver si con suerte lo hago un poco mas abajo ::



Mulder dijo:


> ::


----------



## qpvlde (11 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Si sigue Ud. por esa línea de pensamiento, su expectativa de vida bursátil puede calcularse*(*) *como... veamos, déjeme armar alguna ecuación.... ah, sí: un tiempo [t] entre el periodo de permanencia del caramelo a la puerta de un colegio, y el periodo de gestación de un puercoespín hembra.
> 
> Vamos, que puede aguantar sin que le hostien desde aproximadamente hoy mismo, hasta un máximo de un mes.
> 
> ...



Voy a aceptar su consejo: y me voy a retirar perdiendo una cantidad considerable, pero es que esto está muy rojo y llevo un par de dias sin dormir bien.

solo espero no arrepentirme:,

gracias again


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Voy a aceptar su consejo: y me voy a retirar perdiendo una cantidad considerable, pero es que esto está muy rojo y llevo un par de dias sin dormir bien.
> 
> solo espero no arrepentirme:,
> 
> gracias again



es usted una gacelilla de libro hoyga, estamos muy cerca del 10.000 , pongase largo en ese entorno y si se pierden entonces si que cuando le salten el stop alejese del casino una temporada o pongase corto para recuperar sus perdidas :no:

Ademas si Mulder dice que bajara es que subira :no: ( sin acritud eh Mulder )


----------



## Lexuss (11 Nov 2010)

> Mulder en este momento estoy corto y con minicolchon







zuloman dijo:


> es usted una gacelilla de libro hoyga, *estamos muy cerca del 10.000 , pongase largo* en ese entorno y si se pierden entonces si que cuando le salten el stop alejese del casino una temporada o pongase corto para recuperar sus perdidas :no:
> 
> Ademas si Mulder dice que bajara es que subira :no: ( sin acritud eh Mulder )



Y hasta aqui la clase de hoy :XX:


----------



## debianita (11 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> es usted una gacelilla de libro hoyga, estamos muy cerca del 10.000 , pongase largo en ese entorno y si se pierden entonces si que cuando le salten el stop alejese del casino una temporada o pongase corto para recuperar sus perdidas :no:
> 
> Ademas si Mulder dice que bajara es que subira :no: ( sin acritud eh Mulder )




Como tenemos de desbocada la zulopatia ... ya no se respeta nada ... ni al doctore ... Esta juventud ... ::

EDIT: Al loro que el tema de la deuda PIIGS se está poniendo muy malita.


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2010)

Yo creo que aun falta un tramo bajista importante, aunque creo que lo veremos esta tarde.

Hasta mañana no vuelve el tio Ben con la saca


----------



## Interesado (11 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Voy a aceptar su consejo: y me voy a retirar perdiendo una cantidad considerable, pero es que esto está muy rojo y llevo un par de dias sin dormir bien.
> 
> solo espero no arrepentirme:,
> 
> gracias again



Pertmítame un consejo. Si no puede dormir bien algo está haciendo mal.

O lleva demasiado apalancamiento (reduzca la carga o plantee objetivos más modestos) o su estrategia es bastante suicida (procure respetar los stops, aunque sean mentales, tenga siempre un plan B).

Lo primero de todo en esto es conservar el capital. Es muy fácil perder un 50%, pero extremadamente difícil recuperarlo después (pues tendrá que ganar un 100%).

Y sobretodo, aquí hay que jugar con pasta que no nos suponga ningún trauma perder. Sino, estamos añadiendiendo un estrés innecesario que condiciona la operativa muy negativamente.


----------



## pollastre (11 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Voy a aceptar su consejo: y me voy a retirar perdiendo una cantidad considerable, pero es que esto está muy rojo y llevo un par de dias sin dormir bien.
> 
> solo espero no arrepentirme:,
> 
> gracias again



Ha hecho Ud. lo correcto.

Para poder sobrevivir en los mercados más allá de los pocos meses que dura el 95% de los que entran a probar, y poder llegar a obtener un beneficio de ellos, debe Ud. estar contento de perder dinero. 

Cada vez que Ud. cierra voluntariamente una posición a pérdidas, su disciplina está siendo más fuerte que su gacelismo.

Debe Ud., pues, *amar *el hecho de entregar dinero al mercado, porque cada vez que lo hace, está reforzando su profesionalidad y su predisposición a entender el mercado como un negocio y una carrera de fondo, y no como una _lotería indeterminista_ (puagh) ni un sitio en el que hacerse rico en un mes.

Debe estar satisfecho cada vez que su disciplina le permita perder dinero controladamente. Siéntase orgulloso cada vez que pierda exactamente la cantidad máxima diaria que Ud. podía permitirse perder. En el medio plazo, Ud. prevalecerá. No hay otra manera.


----------



## spheratu (11 Nov 2010)

Joder,que grandes palabras!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

sabio consejo :no: de haberlo yo tenido en cuenta cuando en su dia me lo dijo Mulder me habria ahorrado una buena pasta en perdidas , para que veas Mulder eh, que te tomo un poco el pelo en plan Tonuel pero que le tengo en estima 



pollastre dijo:


> Ha hecho Ud. lo correcto.
> 
> Para poder sobrevivir en los mercados más allá de los pocos meses que dura el 95% de los que entran a probar, y poder llegar a obtener un beneficio de ellos, debe Ud. estar contento de perder dinero.
> 
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

cerrados cortos con mas plusvis y a esperar a ver que pasa


----------



## debianita (11 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cerrados cortos con mas plusvis y a esperar a ver que pasa




Pues que nos iremos directos a los 9k y perderá el tren :XX:

Hoy estamos un poco incisivos en el hilo, será por la falta de guano en sangre? :rolleye:

Como decia antes, el tema de la deuda PIIGS parece que está desmadrado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pues que nos iremos directos a los 9k y perderá el tren :XX:
> 
> Hoy estamos un poco incisivos en el hilo, será por la falta de guano en sangre? :rolleye:
> 
> Como decia antes, el tema de la deuda PIIGS parece que está desmadrado.



veamos si rompemos esos 10100 ienso: y le metemos unos largos un poco mas abajo 

ya que no rompemos me pongo largo

pollastrin lease mi mp xd


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Nov 2010)

URBAS comprado en 0.064 y vendido en 0.066, intento entrar nuevamente en 0.064


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

bueno, ya que pollastrin no me contesta a mi mp dejo largos abiertos y pongo orden de cierre en 10295  con un par de cojones hoygan.........si cuando vuelva se ha ejecutado me corono rey 


esto acaba en verde hoy (mode pinocho on )


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2010)

el euro a punto de perder el 1,37 

edito lo perdio


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Nov 2010)

Que no pare la fiesta

Bruselas asegura que está preparada para ayudar a Irlanda - 2593813 - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que no pare la fiesta
> 
> Bruselas asegura que está preparada para ayudar a Irlanda - 2593813 - elEconomista.es



estos van de farol , a la hora de la verdad no sueltan la pasta


----------



## Cartago (11 Nov 2010)

Doctor, doctor es grave ???
Se ha muerto miles y miles de veces... Hoy si que no lo levanta ni las ayuditas ni su puta madre...

Crash a tutipleni ??? Tocaremos los 9.000 ?? O ni eso ???


----------



## debianita (11 Nov 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Esta tarde, como en USA hoy es el día del veterano y no hay bolsa, aprovechan para dejarnos el IBEX inválido y con muletas.



Me parece que no hay mercado de bonos, pero el casino si que abre  El buque insignia es Cisco que se pega la hostia padre en pre 

Quiero ver los 9k hoy :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2010)

Cartago dijo:


> Doctor, doctor es grave ???
> Se ha muerto miles y miles de veces... Hoy si que no lo levanta ni las ayuditas ni su puta madre...
> 
> Crash a tutipleni ??? Tocaremos los 9.000 ?? O ni eso ???



nos vamos a los 8000 o 7500


----------



## Misterio (11 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Me parece que no hay mercado de bonos, pero el casino si que abre  El buque insignia es Cisco que se pega la hostia padre en pre
> 
> Quiero ver los 9k hoy :baba:



Yo también creía que no había mercado, pero simplemente debe ser el de bonos, todo lo demás estará como siempre.


----------



## debianita (11 Nov 2010)

En el economista dicen que Wall St está cerrado ... Pues ahora si que no tengo npi. Voy a buscar alguna fuente seria

EDIT: Parece que estos del economista no dan una

http://www.secform4.com/stock-market-holiday.htm


----------



## spheratu (11 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> nos vamos a los 8000 o 7500



suelo del enorme lateral que tenemos? mmmm ienso:


----------



## Dawkins (11 Nov 2010)

A MAP no le da la gana de perder el 2'17, maldita sea...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> suelo del enorme lateral que tenemos? mmmm ienso:



asi es , los 8k o 7.5k coincidirian con los 1040 del sp :baba:


----------



## spheratu (11 Nov 2010)

parecería un buen momento para entrar....sin embargo......


----------



## Interesado (11 Nov 2010)

Bueno, ya salimos en las noticias.

En CNN+ han dicho incluso que esta tarde es bastante probable que perdamos los 10k.

Tenemos cumbre del G20 y vencimientos la semana que viene.

A ver quien es el guapo que se queda abierto este fin de semana. :cook:


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes 
Hay sangre

Como dice debianita,Cisco se está haciendo idem,un 16,7%

Carne para certificar.
Yo,si hay mercado usano,pulsaré el botón rojo con la apertura.
S2


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Nov 2010)

NYSE abriendo
No festivo


----------



## chameleon (11 Nov 2010)

no vamos a volver a 8000, ha entrado dinero desde entonces

mirad como sostienen a SAN, lejos de mínimos del día. el ibex ahora mismo es peligrosísimo para cortos. basta que salga trichi diciendo que salva irlanda y portugal para que se dispare. hoy SAN puede hasta acabar en verde

pd: yo estoy me he puesto largo en botines


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Nov 2010)

Vendido corto de Ibex 10393 (Julio) en 10096 +6,43%
No me arriesgo más con el vencimiento cerca.
Mantengo 2 posis más en pérdida,pero "la gorda" ya la tengo a buen recaudo.
Parezco un "turtle trader" XD


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2010)

te refieres al vencimiento del 19 dic ienso: los importantes son los trimestrales , los mensuales pasan desapercibido


----------



## chameleon (11 Nov 2010)

el 19 también termina la ampliación de capital del BBVA

quieren que salga bien, no admitirán desplomes brutales


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Nov 2010)

Es MIIII vencimiento.
Para mí es el importante.
Que me pillen con manicura y pelu en condiciones.Of course


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> el 19 también termina la ampliación de capital del BBVA
> 
> quieren que salga bien, no admitirán desplomes brutales



quieren ? no lo tomes a mal pero puede pasar cualquier cosa , yo espero al sp en 1040 y al ibex en 8000 o 7500 pa comprar , de momento corto apalancado desde ayer en tef que para mi es el que tiene mayor potencial bajista


----------



## chameleon (11 Nov 2010)

esto es lo que van a intentar dejar en SAN hoy:


----------



## spheratu (11 Nov 2010)

A la que quiero yo pillar es a REP...pero a 14 euricos


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> A la que quiero yo pillar es a REP...pero a 14 euricos



repsol la sigo yo tambien pero para cortos , creo que estara lista pa cortos mas o menos en un mes


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Nov 2010)

DJI apoyado en directriz alcista de corto plazo.

Y a partir de 11230 tiene una línea de soporte importante.
Va a estar durillo tirarlo


----------



## chameleon (11 Nov 2010)

REP tiene el gap de 19.90 sin cerrar y no hay manera

haría falta alguna noticia grave, en plan que chavez pretende nacionalizar o algo así


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2010)

tiene un aspecto como el ibex y tef con la directriz alcista y el techo que esta en 20,50 creo que ira hacia el techo y desde ahi a romper la directriz alcista :baba:


----------



## Antiparras (11 Nov 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> A la que quiero yo pillar es a *REP...pero a 14 euricos*



eso si que sería un golpe de efecto para la ampliación de capital de sacyr


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que ya hemos terminado de bajar....de momento.


----------



## bertok (11 Nov 2010)

En momentos como el actual, es necesario hacer zoom inverso al mercado y centrarse en el grafico de barras diarias.

Dejarle que se vaya despeñando con tranquilidad. Todavia le queda cacho de bajada en el medio plazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2010)

eso es lo que digo , no es tiempo de metesacas sino de mantener cortos :baba:


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Nov 2010)

Mítico
CNBC live:

La casa donde se rodó "El dormilón"de Woody Allen.Vendida en subasta de embargo.
1,5 M$

Edito:Yo he pujado por el orgasmatrón.Juas


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Nov 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Mítico
> CNBC live:
> 
> La casa donde se rodó "El dormilón"de Woody Allen.Vendida en subasta de embargo.
> ...



y el perro "TIGRE" wolf wolf, esta en venta tambien?.....


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Nov 2010)

Imagino que lo reciclarían en una unidad de Inteligencia Artificial para inversión en bolsa...
Oh wait...!!


----------



## chameleon (11 Nov 2010)

les ha gustado la velita de SAN?


----------



## Claca (11 Nov 2010)

Comentaba con un forero que en esta sesión se está viendo un intento de suelo a ultra corto plazo, veremos si cuaja.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> les ha gustado la velita de SAN?



entré en 8.204.... no sé si salirme a aguantar a ver que pasa mañana.....CHAMELEON, aconsejeme ustec....


----------



## spheratu (11 Nov 2010)

Que puede pasar en el G20 para mandar las bolsas a los cielos?
Me huelo que van por ahi los tiros.


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> En estos últimos meses ya hubo una bajada, como toque de atención a las medidas del Gobierno. (Creo que incluso por este hilo se comentó algo)
> 
> En algún medio se hacen eco, creo que en Cotizalia, sobre el tema de la deuda.
> 
> ...




Buenas desde la Calle Ermou con vistas directas a la Acrópolis.

Las palabras que dije hace una semana empiezan a tomar sentido ¿verdad?

Veremos esa declaración de medidas estos próximos días?

Me voy a pegar un Paseito a ver que ambiente se respira.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Nov 2010)

Subasta fake.

Parecía que lo tiraban con mucho volumen pero en los últimos segundos alguien se ha hinchado a comprar.

Ahora pongo el gráfico.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Nov 2010)

Ahí está:


----------



## Antiparras (11 Nov 2010)

Dejen de regalar el dinero a su broker, compren bonos del estado, al 4,66% los llevo hoyga, calentitos calentitos. Castaña asada, obligación, letra del tesoro, a 3 leuros la docena, comprame argo mi arrrrma.


----------



## qpvlde (11 Nov 2010)

Vamos, no me jodas...:8:

De esto sirve asumir pérdidas chungas::, de darte cuenta de la cagada, porque perder habría perdido, pero bastante menos cantidad:ouch:.

saludos::

y ahora qué, porque no me vuelvo a poner largo ni loco:.


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy es mi primer dia completo con el nuevo muestreo, he cambiado un poco la forma de medirlo para no perder las referencias de antes, pero creo que voy a hacerme un programa especial para mirarlo mejor, se trata de mostrar todas las operaciones de tiempos anexos juntas, que ahora me cuesta un poco.

En fin, hoy parece que han empezado el día tumbándolo a base de bien, con mucho volumen y muchas operaciones, han estado así hasta las 10:30 aproximadamente, hacia las 11 han empezado a subirlo pero casi a las 13 le han dado más leña bajista, aunque el volumen ya era menor que al principio.

Hacia las 16:20 han empezado a comprar pero con un volumen bastante bajo hasta el final de la sesión.

En subasta solo tengo compras pero poca monta, me hubiera hecho falta filtrar si no fuera con el muestreo cambiado.

Parece que le han metido bastante tomate hoy al Ibex y las compras del final han sido sin volumen, aunque parecen pensar que mañana abriremos con gap al alza, pero a pesar de ello aun no tienen la determinación para ponerse largos como dios manda.


----------



## Misterio (11 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> les ha gustado la velita de SAN?



Acierto para usted, pero el problema a mi entender en que se estan encargando de aguantar el Ibex en niveles fuera de pánico y se están olvidando de defender al bono.

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,66% (última actualización 17:53)
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,44% (última actualización 17:53)
Spread de nuestra deuda: 222 pb


http://jc bcarc.dyndns.org/Defcon.php


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Vamos, no me jodas...:8:
> 
> De esto sirve asumir pérdidas chungas::, de darte cuenta de la cagada, porque perder habría perdido, pero bastante menos cantidad:ouch:.
> 
> ...



joven y tierna gacelilla 8sin acritud) le recuerdo mi post cuando se retiro :

" Iniciado por zuloman 
es usted una gacelilla de libro hoyga, estamos muy cerca del 10.000 , pongase largo en ese entorno y si se pierden entonces si que cuando le salten el stop alejese del casino una temporada o pongase corto para recuperar sus perdidas 

Ademas si Mulder dice que bajara es que subira ( sin acritud eh Mulder )"

Otro gran consejo del maese pollastre opere por si mismo , NUNCA haga lo que le digan los demas :no: , si acaso lea y analice los datos que aporten y DECIDA USTED 

Por <cierto, estoy con market en que si no caen esos 10.000 tenemos via libre hasta los 11200 en primera instancia y hasta los 12000 y mas alla despues :no:


Pero mejor ustde no entre ni salga hasta que tenga claridad en su cabeza de cual va a ser su operativa..........y sobre todo calma, mucha calma 8:


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ahí está:



Creo que tenemos formas diferentes de contabilizar el precio y el volumen porque a mi me sale completamente comprador, claro que yo filtro por operaciones grandes, pero aun así me ha salido completamente lo contrario.

Y aunque haya cambiado el muestreo no he cambiado el método.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que tenemos formas diferentes de contabilizar el precio y el volumen porque a mi me sale completamente comprador, claro que yo filtro por operaciones grandes, pero aun así me ha salido completamente lo contrario.
> 
> Y aunque haya cambiado el muestreo no he cambiado el método.



Puede que dependa de en qué segundo recoge los datos nuestro sistema.

Yo no puedo ponerlo a menos de 15 segundos porque tengo una patata de ordenador y se pone la cpu al 100%. 

ED: de todas formas, ya te digo que me ha parecido una subasta fake, creo que están largos.


----------



## bertok (11 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Vamos, no me jodas...:8:
> 
> De esto sirve asumir pérdidas chungas::, de darte cuenta de la cagada, porque perder habría perdido, pero bastante menos cantidad:ouch:.
> 
> ...



Si esta cayendo, hay que dejarla caer. Es basico.

A ver si en un rebote recuperas todo o parte.

Suerte


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Nov 2010)

parece que viene gap bajista de los gordos segun veo ahora mismo en igmarket, o esto mejora de aqui a la apertura o a pesar de tener un colchon de ayer en mis largos me va a tocar ::


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2010)

A los buenos días!



zuloman dijo:


> parece que viene gap bajista de los gordos segun veo ahora mismo en igmarket, o esto mejora de aqui a la apertura o a pesar de tener un colchon de ayer en mis largos me va a tocar ::



Según Interdin el Stoxx se está cayendo casi 100 puntos en apertura :8:

Eso lo he visto muy pocas veces...

edito: 65 puntos para ser exactos, pero aun así me parece bastante exagerado, algo gordo está pasando

edito2: S&P por debajo de 1200, Oro por debajo de 1400, eurusd de 1.37 a 1.36, petroleo baja 2 puntos...

edito3: chinos y japos cayendo alrededor de un 1.50%, esto no parece grave.

edito4: la 1a razón de esto es que Disney ayer dio resultados malos malosos, tanto que solo los publicó en su web...pero debe haber algo más


----------



## twetter (12 Nov 2010)

Hoy es el día


----------



## hobbes (12 Nov 2010)

a lAS 08:14 -141 puntitos de caida marca ig markets:vomito::vomito:


----------



## mercenario (12 Nov 2010)

a los buenos días






El velón rojo del FESX de las 8 :00 tiene tela, además del gap de 40 puntos el velón ha sido de otros 40 y con un volumen de 26000 contratos...


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2010)

Aquí tenemos otra razón:







Extremo de optimismo gacelístico.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Nov 2010)

Buenos días, en 5 minutos me voy a dormir, hasta las 12 o la 1 no me levanto.

No tengo posiciones abiertas, ergo, mi espíritu está en calma y mi alma limpia de toda intencionalidad en lo que diga. 

Hoy empieza realmente el QE2, es decir, hoy se empieza a meter pasta en el mercado, se abren las compuertas de la segunda riada de liquidez.

Confianza de manos débiles al cierre del SP, subiendo y en niveles muy altos.

Confianza de manos fuertes, bajando y en niveles bajísimos.

¿Quién podrá más, el sentimiento de mercado o la insensible riada de liquidez?


----------



## debianita (12 Nov 2010)

guanos dias




Que es lo que pasa? No encuentro ningun dato .... En IGMarkets el mundo se desploma :XX: :XX:


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Buenos días, en 5 minutos me voy a dormir, hasta las 12 o la 1 no me levanto.
> 
> No tengo posiciones abiertas, ergo, mi espíritu está en calma y mi alma limpia de toda intencionalidad en lo que diga.
> 
> ...



Estos días en el blog de kujire estábamos comentando que esta vez la FED no le va a dar a la impresora, sino que va a echar mano de la liquidez que tiene ¿donde? por una parte del montón de MBS, muchos pepitos siguen pagando hipotecas y por otra de las reservas que depositan los bancos cuando dan créditos.


----------



## debianita (12 Nov 2010)

Mulder, sabe ustec algo del guano que se avecina? En asia se han dado castañazo, pero aparte de esto no encuentro nada que lo explique


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

Fut sp500 -11,25 points
Desde el curro con amor
Suerte pa los osos golosos
Más suerte a las gacelas largas
S2


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Mulder, sabe ustec algo del guano que se avecina? En asia se han dado castañazo, pero aparte de esto no encuentro nada que lo explique



En mi primeros posts del día ya he dado varias razones para ello, scroll up


----------



## pollastre (12 Nov 2010)

Espectacular la apertura. Mañanas como estas sólo se dan muy de cuando en cuando.

Quién lo iba a decir... resulta que no teníamos descontado el default irlandés. "Fíte tú" qué cosas, Marisa.


----------



## debianita (12 Nov 2010)

Para el forero qldve o como se escriba, mire como hizo bien ested de cerrar su posi.

Los "y si .." no valen para nada en este mundo, solo para que le desplumen. No siempre se acierta, cuando uno se equivoca lo reconoce, cierra posi y aprende de su error. Hay lecciones que no se aprenden en ningun libro, solo perdiendo pasta. Lo importante es que las clases le salgan baratas y no lo saquen de mercado.

Ánimos

EDIT: Lo de Disney .... no tiene pinta. Hay algo que se nos escapa. El tito Cárpa tampoco comenta nada ... Anyway, parece que hoy voy a tener faena contando plusvis :baba:

EDIT 2: El euro se va al guano, fijo que algun PIIGS está a las puertas del matadero.


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2010)

-- rumore rumore --
Bailout en Irlanda
-- rumore rumore --


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

El chiringito tenía que aguantar hasta las elecciones usa.
Sacabó
Cot de 8 semanas ultrabajista.Eso también pesa...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Nov 2010)

pues yo no se si tirarme al metro o a la taquillera  ..... quiero decir que el boquete en mi ojete es de tal magnitud a pesar del colchon de 40 pipos de ayer que no se si cerrar posiciones nada mas abrir (mode panico on ) o si aguantar ( mode big eggs on ) a ver si tito ber y su helicoptero maquillan esto y puedo salir escocido pero no roto ::

La pinta es pesima desde luego, peroooooooooo nunca se sabe con estos canallas ienso:


----------



## debianita (12 Nov 2010)

Pues que los rescatadores se vayan pasando por el parqué madrileño, nos vamos a los 3000 de cabeza :XX:

:ouch: :ouch: Zuloman ... yalodeciayo ... que no iba a pillar el tren ... :ouch:


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

Zulo
Mírate los large traders como lo anticipan...y durante todo el último subidón.
Esto va pa largo
Commodity Futures & FOREX Price Charts


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues yo no se si tirarme al metro o a la taquillera  ..... quiero decir que el boquete en mi ojete es de tal magnitud a pesar del colchon de 40 pipos de ayer que no se si cerrar posiciones nada mas abrir (mode panico on ) o si aguantar ( mode big eggs on ) a ver si tito ber y su helicoptero maquillan esto y puedo salir escocido pero no roto ::
> 
> La pinta es pesima desde luego, peroooooooooo nunca se sabe con estos canallas ienso:



Hoy es POMO day, pero mientras llega el PPT tu trasero puede sentir todo un arcoiris de sensaciones desconocidas ::


----------



## Misterio (12 Nov 2010)

Joder me acabo de levantar y me veo este percal, como diría Matías PERO ESTO QUÉ ES???.


----------



## tonuel (12 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> guanos dias



algo se muere en el alma... cuando un amigo se va... chacarrá...cha cha chacarrá... :baba:


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iCFGbh6m4-M?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iCFGbh6m4-M?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

Acaban de decir en Interecoñomía que el rescate de Irlanda serían unos 50KM€
No pasa nada.Esta ronda la paga Tonuel


----------



## Misterio (12 Nov 2010)

> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,67% (última actualización 08:54)
> Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,41% (última actualización 08:54)
> Spread de nuestra deuda: 226 pb



De seguir así a ver donde nos plantamos hoy..


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2010)

ahora si , llego el guano day 

ibex a los 8000 , china bajo el 4.2 que buena pinta :baba:

al final fue doble techo


----------



## tonuel (12 Nov 2010)

Atención señorehs.... que empieza... :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:








Saludos )


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

Ibex abre en unos 9956


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2010)

la importante plaza financiera


----------



## debianita (12 Nov 2010)

Coño Violines!!!

Las cañas las paga criteria, todos estais invitados 8:


----------



## tonuel (12 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Coño Violines!!!
> 
> Las cañas las paga criteria, todos estais invitados 8:





y también una rondita de gambas... :baba:



*serà per diners...* )


Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2010)

mis warrants put de timofonica subiendo un 20% adicional :baba:


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

Roto 9950
Jur


----------



## Misterio (12 Nov 2010)

Tranquilos tenemos el 9800 de toda la vida para aguantarnos..........


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2010)

perdidos 9900 :baba:

me esta entrando el miedo


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

9900 a puntito carameloooo
Que velocidad!!


----------



## chameleon (12 Nov 2010)

compradas SAN a 8.04


----------



## tonuel (12 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> perdidos 9900 :baba:
> 
> me esta entrando el miedo




pues yo he puesto la plancha al fuego... :XX:


----------



## Disolucion (12 Nov 2010)

Destino 9771f.
Ahi, Dios dira.


----------



## spheratu (12 Nov 2010)

Y el lunes rebotón....


----------



## scalibu (12 Nov 2010)

Esto está así.




Variación en %:

GAS NATURAL -0.83
RED ELE.CORP -0.80
ABENGOA -0.94
ACS CONST. -1.18
INDRA "A" -1.13
ENAGAS -1.14
BOLSAS Y MER -1.31
INDITEX -1.17
TELEFONICA -1.25
CRITERIA -1.23
FCC -1.41
OBR.H.LAIN -1.50
IBERDROLA -1.54
ACCIONA -1.55
GRIFOLS -1.60
IBE.RENOVABL -1.62
EBRO FOODS -1.64
REPSOL YPF -1.72
MAPFRE -1.77
B. SABADELL -1.84
ENDESA -1.91
TEC.REUNIDAS -1.94
IBERIA -1.95
BBVA -2.00
ABERTIS INFR -2.04
SACYR VALLEH -2.18
FERROVIAL -2.27
B.POPULAR -2.65
BANKINTER -2.68
ACERINOX -2.35
GAMESA -2.79
SANTANDER -2.97
BANESTO -2.89
TELECINCO -3.25
ARCEL.MITTAL -3.68


----------



## debianita (12 Nov 2010)

A los ondistas del foro, como van los recuentos?

Gracias, saludos y pipos


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

Diferencial ejpañol con bund +231pb


----------



## Mendrugo (12 Nov 2010)

Je je je je.


----------



## pollastre (12 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy es POMO day, pero mientras llega el PPT *tu trasero puede sentir todo un arcoiris de sensaciones desconocidas* ::



jajajajajajaja!! nunca antes había leído esa expresión, es cojonuda :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Nov 2010)

la paciencia es la madre de la ciencia 

ya me escuece menos :no:

escape de los largos perdiendo "solo" 100 pipos ..... a ver si los recupero a base de cortos

vamos alla, corto en 10030f


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Nov 2010)

me parece esto una trampa para pillar a los cortistas..... sigo con San desde ayer, perdiendo ahora mismo un 0.8%


----------



## chameleon (12 Nov 2010)

vendidos SAN 8.04 -> 8.23

hasta las 14:30 haremos lateral, no pasará nada...


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> vendidos SAN 8.04 -> 8.23
> 
> hasta las 14:30 haremos lateral, no pasará nada...



Pues yo creo que vamos a tener corrección poderosa de la caida matutina.

Interesante cita de Cárpatos:



> España [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> A pesar de lo que diga el gobierno nuestra situación se está complicando, el spread de España sube a máximos con Alemania a 10 años desde que existe el euro en 231 puntos básicos. En una cosa acertó el gobierno, por lo que escucho personalmente en el mundo hedge fund, el miedo que le tienen a España desde fuera no viene porque teman que el gobierno vaya a incumplir, todos dan por hecho que ha exagerado pero que realmente si se han tomado medidas. El problema es que los de fuera tienen pánico a que las autonomías no cumplan ni una con los ajustes y arrastren el déficit global del estado


----------



## chameleon (12 Nov 2010)

en cotizalia hay un artículo sobre que el Gobierno va a proseguir con la reforma de las pensiones. 
los bancos españoles están más arriba que en Marzo, pienso que ha entrado dinero. también creo que este fin de semana harán algo, por parte del tema de irlanda y por el tema de ejpaña. apretarán las tuercas a ZP para que haga lo que tiene que hacer.

entre el rally de navidad, y los rescates, confío que los bancos terminen el HCH gigante que han hecho este año. SAN en los 11.40. y hoy dejará velón blanco


----------



## credulo (12 Nov 2010)

Hala, tanto esperar esperar al momento propicio... ya me perdí la bajada. :cook:


----------



## Misterio (12 Nov 2010)

Es tocar los 98xx y saltar como si le pincharan el culo con un alfiler, estan todos atrincherados ahí.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2010)

los bancos estan sobrevendidos probablemente se queden algo laterales para luego retomar las caidas , el peso de la bajada del ibex se lo llevara telefonica ienso:


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Nov 2010)

9800 es la resistencia fibo de siempre no?


----------



## Nico (12 Nov 2010)

No hay una ayudita con los canales hoy ?


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2010)

Zp está en forma


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

Nico dijo:


> No hay una ayudita con los canales hoy ?



El canal bajista de corto plazo lo hemos roto pabajo en el arranque.
Ahora le hemos dado un cabezazo a las 10:00 en la remontada y a ver que pasa...


----------



## Misterio (12 Nov 2010)

10.100 ya y todavía queda Bernanke con la saca por la tarde.


----------



## atman (12 Nov 2010)

Pues yo voy largo en 10103,38.

Por un momento pensé que se venía abajo... pero no... de momento.


----------



## debianita (12 Nov 2010)

Patadón pa'arriba


----------



## Claca (12 Nov 2010)

Sobran comentarios.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Sobran comentarios.



ponme el del SAN a ver si cuadra con este


----------



## atman (12 Nov 2010)

Aleluya hermanos!


----------



## Alami (12 Nov 2010)

¿La volatilidad en la bolsa es indicativa de alguna cosa?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2010)

alta volatilidad = caidas


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

Alami dijo:


> ¿La volatilidad en la bolsa es indicativa de alguna cosa?



Indica que a alguien le han robado la cartera.
Pero la bolsa va de eso.


----------



## xavigomis (12 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alta volatilidad = caidas



Pues de momento ya sube... dando una alegría a los largos 
Y en vistas de como ha empezado el día, si sube hoy eso sería muy buena señal y mejores noticias!


----------



## Claca (12 Nov 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ponme el del SAN a ver si cuadra con este



El SAN no se parece en nada. Relativo al IBEX, sólo cuadra la pérdida de la directriz verde:








Mira esto que colgué hará unos días:

BBVA







SAN








De TEF, por eso... ahora edito.



PD: Me estoy tocando.


----------



## atman (12 Nov 2010)

fuera en 10201.


----------



## Lexuss (12 Nov 2010)

Que digo yo, que esto se dara la vuelta en algun momento no?? 

Porque me la he perdido enterita y se me ha quedado una cara de tonto... :´(


----------



## chameleon (12 Nov 2010)

san es así


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

Ahora le hemos dado el cabezazo a la parte alta del canal
A ver si ahora si...
Por cierto,Atman ha salido casi en el top.Buen ojo..


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Pues de momento ya sube... dando una alegría a los largos
> Y en vistas de como ha empezado el día, si sube hoy eso sería muy buena señal y mejores noticias!



Pues a mi me parece un rebote técnico en toda regla que anuncia un lateral-bajista a partir de ahora, aunque probablemente con algo de volatilidad, es decir un lateral ancho.


----------



## Misterio (12 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> san es así



Entonces para qué has vendido esta mañana ?


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Nov 2010)

si el SAN pierde los 8, se va a los 7, y si pierde los 7, el ibex vuelve a los 6000


----------



## chameleon (12 Nov 2010)

he ganado un 2.3% en 20 minutos

mi sistema me dice que venda, siempre hago caso a mi sistema


----------



## Claca (12 Nov 2010)

No edito, que así subo posts y le saturo el server a Calopez ;-)







Ya hace unos días quería hacer un post con los objetivos alcistas de TEF, pero soy vago, vago. 

A pesar de todo, yo no comparto la alegría de chameleon. El IBEX está desarrollando un lateral más o menos amplio, pero, tal y como lo veo yo, la resolución apunta más hacia abajo que hacia arriba.


----------



## qpvlde (12 Nov 2010)

Pues visto lo visto, me pongo corto en BBVA y aprovecho el rebote para recuperar lo que me deje yendo largo. 

Se que no es bueno actuar por impulsos, pero la bajada de esta mañana suena a bajadon cercano. Saludos


----------



## atman (12 Nov 2010)

corto en SAN a 8,47

EDITO: me he salido rápido... botín y yo no nos llevamos...


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2010)

ZPetas abriendo su gran bocaza de nuevo para desatar la tormenta:

Zapatero torpedeará los planes de Merkel para financiar los rescates con capital privado | elmundo.es

¡carguen cortos!


----------



## atman (12 Nov 2010)

Lo siento Mulder, a ZP ya se toma tan poco en serio, que da igual lo que diga...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Nov 2010)

En Ibex-f a 30m, techo donde se paro la caida del 10 nov?


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

Pero miniSp -7points


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Nov 2010)

Ala pues, despues de mucho papertrading, acabo de cerrar la primera operacion en fut:
corto en 10200f, venta en 10179f.


----------



## debianita (12 Nov 2010)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Ala pues, despues de mucho papertrading, acabo de cerrar la primera operacion en fut:
> corto en 10200f, venta en 1179f.



HOYGA! que el Ibex no ha bajado de 9.8k 

Opera con contratos gordos?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> HOYGA! que el Ibex no ha bajado de 9.8k
> 
> Opera con contratos gordos?



Los datos los escribi mal antes: ha sido corto de 10.200f a 10.179f
Al ver mi post me he acojonado hasta yo con los numeros 

Si, gordo.

PD: sin chupapo##ismos, darles las gracias a todos por este hilo. Aqui se aprende una barbaridad.


----------



## debianita (12 Nov 2010)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Los datos los escribi mal antes: ha sido corto de 10.200f a 10.179f
> Al ver mi post me he acojonado hasta yo con los numeros
> 
> Si, gordo.
> ...




Joder, pasa usted del paper trading a los contratos gordos del Ibex :8:


----------



## credulo (12 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Joder, pasa usted del paper trading a los contratos gordos del Ibex :8:




Con dos cojones, y otros hacemos el gilipollas con un mini.

¿Con un pip ganas algo después de comisiones?


----------



## tarrito (12 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Joder, pasa usted del paper trading a los contratos gordos del Ibex :8:



Sr. Zuloman, como bien sabe Ustec, mi corazoncito de fan es suyo perooo ... me iguala o supera esto o me veré obligado a cambiar de bandera 
ienso: :
::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Nov 2010)

credulo dijo:


> Con dos cojones, y otros hacemos el gilipollas con un mini.
> 
> ¿Con un pip ganas algo después de comisiones?



Antes que los cojones hay money management, mucha sangre fria a la hora de asumir perdidas (defecto profesional), y muchas horas de estudio de indicadores, sistemas, señales...


----------



## credulo (12 Nov 2010)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Antes que los cojones hay money management, mucha sangre fria a la hora de asumir perdidas (defecto profesional), y muchas horas de estudio de indicadores, sistemas, señales...



Pues a su sistema le falta afinar más las salidas


----------



## rafaxl (12 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes temerarios!!

Como veis la tarde?? subiremos mucho mas o esto es un farol???

Fijaos en como ha evolucionado el spread bajando casi 20pb hoy, al igual que los cds.


----------



## CHARLIE (12 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Buenas tardes temerarios!!
> 
> Como veis la tarde?? subiremos mucho mas o esto es un farol???



Muy buenas tardes: Dentro de mi gran ignorancia en todos estos temas de bolsa, estoy cada vez más convencido de que esta estafa supermanipulable llamada IBEX-35 (o mejor dicho IBEX 3 O 5, porque sólo hay 4 o 5 empresas que realmente tiran de él ), está controlada directamente desde el BCE, que tiene que evitar por todos los medios que este tenderete se derrumbe (ya lo estaría si no actuasen como el rayo, que es lo que están haciendo), con el consiguiente pánico que ello llevaría a los acreedores del riesgo país.

Saludos.


----------



## CHARLIE (12 Nov 2010)

De hecho, desde Mayo de este mismo año (fecha de la intervención de España) el IBEX no es más que un ZOMBIE sostenido de una manera bestial por el BCE, para evitar una caida que lo hubiera puesta al nivel donde realmente debería estar: entre 4000 y 6000 puntos, eso siendo generosos.


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2010)

CHARLIE dijo:


> De hecho, desde Mayo de este mismo año (fecha de la intervención de España) el IBEX no es más que un ZOMBIE sostenido de una manera bestial por el BCE, para evitar una caida que lo hubiera puesta al nivel donde realmente debería estar: entre 4000 y 6000 puntos, eso siendo generosos.



Al Ibex no lo sostiene el BCE, tengamos eso muy claro, pero lo cierto es que cuando en europa quieren devaluar moneda simplemente eligen a un PIG, le ponen una manzana en la boca, le meten un palo y le dan vueltas a fuego lento hasta que esté doradito y luego se lo comen.

De esa forma les sale mucho más barato políticamente que al tio Ben.


----------



## Misterio (12 Nov 2010)

Yo creo que se han cerrado muchos cortos con grandes beneficios esta mañana y a esperar que pasa el finde, sino hay rescate este finde el lunes volverán a la carga, es la misma película que con Grecia.


----------



## atman (12 Nov 2010)

Toy peleón, corto al ibex en 10219.

Edito: Os acordais de "Pier No-doy-una"? Pues eso. Se puede saber que acaba de pasar?


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Yo creo que se han cerrado muchos cortos con grandes beneficios esta mañana y a esperar que pasa el finde, sino hay rescate este finde el lunes volverán a la carga, es la misma película que con Grecia.



Pues yo creo que esta tarde aún nos va a dar una pechada de reir.
Y que Atman lo va a clavar otra vez


----------



## atman (12 Nov 2010)

Que nos vamos a reir, eso seguro. Ahora queda saber de (o con) quien...

Si se va a fiar usted de mí, le advierto que soy más impredecible que un tartadudo con diarrea.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

Allá vamosssss


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

Atman
Es una cuña en el Dji
Tienes un 60% de probabilidades
Suerte


----------



## debianita (12 Nov 2010)

Madre mia que velones ...

Los cuidadores de criteria son idiotas :XX: han comprado 60k acciones para subirlas y la subida ha durado 10 minutos :XX:


----------



## atman (12 Nov 2010)

Otro corto tenía que haberle metido en los 10270... pero me acongojé..


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2010)

Esta tarde tenemos la volatilidad bastante disparada y parece que aun podríamos ver algo de guano.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

Atentos que dji puede meter la excavadora en el suelo.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

Siiiiiiiii
Atman wins!!


----------



## debianita (12 Nov 2010)

Via Cárpatos:

Reuters comenta que fuentes de la eurozona afirman que se está en conversaciones con Irlanda para que reciba fondos de emergencia y que es muy probable que al final así suceda. Aseguran que no hay pagos para los tenedores de bonos. Buena noticia para las bolsas, al final los rumores van a ser ciertos y los políticos de Irlanda negándolo...en fin...un político da igual de donde sea...Si esto es así ya tenemos dos. En cuanto los hedge vean esto van a forzar a Portugal a lo mismo y si no al tiempo, ya estarán montando sus estrategias para forzar una subida de spreads y rentabilidades y forrarse mientras destrozan países. Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Nov 2010)

Ualaaaaa, menudo día.
Y a nosotros, ¿cuándo nos rescatan? :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## debianita (12 Nov 2010)

Alerta de la CNBC: El barbas tiene problemas con el pc, seguro que usa windows :XX:


----------



## debianita (12 Nov 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ualaaaaa, menudo día.
> Y a nosotros, ¿cuándo nos rescatan? :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:



Cuando Tonuel llame a ZParo, una vez cerrados cortos en 3k


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2010)

vamos a por los 1200 del sp :baba:


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2010)

Lo van a salvar in extremis al S&P.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

Mientras vosotros os dais la pechada,me voy a entrenar.
Alguien tiene que sufrir y fustigarse.
Buen finde.
No sé si acabará en Black Friday,de momento se queda "grey"
S2

PD:En el gráfico de 5 días DJI, si unis los máximos vereis una caída parabólica.Son de pronóstico reservado


----------



## atman (12 Nov 2010)

cerrado el corto en 10167. Que pa luego es tarde. 

Edito: y ahora que? le meto un largo al SP? ganas dan...


----------



## debianita (12 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo van a salvar in extremis al S&P.



El tito tiene el PC roto, no le ha llegado la alerta al iphone?

Espero que tengan que reinstalarlo, ponerle los drivers, el software de largos y esas cosas. Con un poco de suerte lo arreglan despues del cierre uropedo


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> El tito tiene el PC roto, no le ha llegado la alerta al iphone?
> 
> Espero que tengan que reinstalarlo, ponerle los drivers, el software de largos y esas cosas. Con un poco de suerte lo arreglan despues del cierre uropedo



Creo que hacer caso a todos los rumores de la CNBC puede ser pernicioso 

edito: hale el S&P ya se ha 'dejado' el 1198, creo que ahora si que vamos a tener 'guano session'


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2010)

perdio por un instante el 1200 

a ver si continua el ataque de los osos :baba:

edito lo vuelve a perder


----------



## atman (12 Nov 2010)

Después de ver el VIX... corto en los 1201...


----------



## carvil (12 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes 


*The Fed's Permanent Open Market Operation for today - the first under QE2 - is stalled by a reported "technical glitch." The auction was canceled and replaced by one that closes at 11:30 a.m. EST.* 8:


Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2010)

*¿como se come que el ibex esté ahora mismo en 10.200 cuando estamos en los mínimos guanosos de por la mañana?*


----------



## Alami (12 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *¿como se come que el ibex esté ahora mismo en 10.200 cuando estamos en los mínimos guanosos de por la mañana?*



¿No oyes a toda España gritando "Yes we can" para ayudar a que la bolsa americana no caiga?


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2010)

Pues al final le deben haber reparado el ordenata al tio Ben en plan Formula 1 porque ya hemos vuelto al 1200


----------



## atman (12 Nov 2010)

joer, no solo el guindos de ben el que ha cascado...


----------



## Alami (12 Nov 2010)

Parece que los chinos no lo ven muy claro.

La Bolsa de Shanghái cayó 5.16%, su mayor caída en 14 meses, ante los rumores de que el Gobierno chino podría poner en marcha medidas para frenar la inflación del gigante asiático el próximo lunes.

http://www.yancuic.com/nota.php?seccion=8&noticia=13333


----------



## Misterio (12 Nov 2010)

Una siestecita y el Ibex esta donde le deje.


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy hemos tenido un día con una mañana relativamente activa y una tarde bastante inactiva, aunque no del todo desierta. Han empezado la mañana soltando bastante papel durante los primeros 10 minutos, pero se han frenado y hasta poco antes de las 11 no han vuelto. A partir de esa hora se han puesto compradores netos pero entre varias compras han estado cruzando ventas con cierto volumen algo superior al de las compras. Por la tarde apenas han metido unas pocas órdenes hacia las 16.

En subasta han comprado, pero he tenido que filtrar un poco.

Está claro que esperan a que el POMO les arregle la situación y por eso se han quedado largos, pero sigo sin ver actividad compradora importante a pesar de las subidas de hoy, parecen más bien operaciones intradiarias de entrar y salir y no les veo una dirección del todo clara, además vuelven a optar a medias por la inactividad.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2010)

El Gobierno pide a Bruselas que prorrogue el plazo de los avales a la banca - 2597366 - elEconomista.es

El Gobierno ha pedido a Bruselas que prorrogue seis meses más el plazo para que las entidades financieras españolas emitan en los mercados deuda con aval del Estado, según informaron a Europa Press en fuentes financieras.

El Ejecutivo no ha solicitado una ampliación del importe de emisiones sujetas a aval estatal, sino que se extienda hasta el mes de junio de 2011 la linea aprobada con cargo a los Presupuestos Generales del Estado (PGE) de 2010.

Esta solicitud cursada ante Bruselas se inscribe en las ya presentadas por otros países comunitarios que desean ampliar el periodo en el que el Estado puede respaldar las colocaciones de deuda privada de sus entidades financieras.

Se trata de la tercera vez que el Gobierno pide a la Comisión Europea que prolongue el régimen español de garantía para entidades de crédito, que se autorizó el 23 de diciembre de 2008 para hacer frente al agravamiento de la crisis financiera tras la quiebra de la entidad estadounidense Lehman Brothers.

Dicho plan de avales fue prorrogado el 26 de junio de 2009 y el 1 de diciembre de 2009, cuando la renovación acarreó un incremento del precio que se cobra a las entidades por beneficiarse de estas garantías y se estableció la obligación de hacer un estudio de viabilidad a las entidades que siguieran dependiendo en gran medida de la ayuda estatal.

*El objetivo de dichos cambios era incitar a los bancos a que se autofinancien progresivamente en los mercados sin apoyo del Estado y limitar así las distorsiones de competencia.*

Según los últimos datos actualizados del Tesoro Público, con fecha del 11 de noviembre de 2010, unas 66 entidades financieras realizaron un total de 179 emisiones de deuda con aval del Estado por importe conjunto de más de 56.000 millones de euros con cargo a los programas de 2008 y de 2009.


----------



## Misterio (12 Nov 2010)

Bernanke hasta las 20h o así no trabaja no?.


----------



## atman (12 Nov 2010)

Bueno, pues liquidé ese corto del Sp en 1199,7. Y por hoy, vale.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

Ya he vuelto.
El DJI se encuentra en el punto crítico de la parábola,45º.Si sigue la figura al pie de la letra ahora viene el desplome.
Me voy a la ducha


----------



## visillófilas pepitófagas (12 Nov 2010)

¿Una ducha fría para no ponerse corto en extremo?


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

visillófilas pepitófagas dijo:


> ¿Una ducha fría para no ponerse corto en extremo?



No,es por no dejar sudor en el teclado.Vengo de correr 9km.


----------



## Antiparras (12 Nov 2010)

Harán la faena de aliño para dejarlo por encima de los 1200 al cierre
o nos quieren dejar todo el fin de semana con el miedo en el cuerpo?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2010)

no te extrañe que no intervengan , estos de la fed seguramente an hecho el paripe simplemente pa que los grandes vendan to y ademas pongan posiciones cortas


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2010)

Huele a salsa POMOdoro


----------



## rafaxl (12 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Huele a salsa POMOdoro



Recien hecha y en proceso de aplicacion. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## qpvlde (12 Nov 2010)

Pues a ver si hay tomate de verdad, que la he vuelto a vagar con BBVA, pero cagada, cagada.

En fin, creo que voy a durar poco en esto...:-(


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2010)

Bueno,aunque no ha habido desplome,la parábola no ha sido rebasada.Eso será en las primeras 2 horas del lunes aprox.
Al menos ya sé que el mínimo de hoy es la frontera.
Espero el lunes con impaciencia y el cot esta madrugada
S2


----------



## Efren (12 Nov 2010)

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 12-Noviembre-2010.


----------



## aitor33 (13 Nov 2010)

Para los que aún estáis en bolsa a cortos o a largos me parece muy interesante este análisis que he visto en Bolsacanaria.net

Mi humilde recomendación es no tratar de meter la cuchara ni para ponernos cortos guiados por los medios ni largos tratando de cazar gangas, porque si lo hacemos nos pueden dar muy pero que muy duro en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, imaginaos lo que abrieron cortos hoy confiados en el desastre bursátil, luego vaya usted a saber, si lo tiran 500 puntos o los suben.

Señores, Bolsacanaria hoy no hará nada porque nos asquea todo este contubernio, no vamos a estar delante del pc maldiciendo no estar cortos cuando cae, ni no haber comprado tal o cual cosa cuando sube no, eso no es el criterio de actuación de Bolsacanaria, nosotros tenemos una técnica y una táctica especulativa y el resultado lo publicamos a diario para que lo veáis, tal como están centrifugando a índices y valores no hay técnica ni táctica que valga, si la hay pero como creamos que es una y no la que es, lo dicho nos dan para el pelo.

Para quien necesite consejo o aclarar duda estoy a vuestra disposición en el 695690218, ahora mismo me estoy partiendo la caja del pecho imaginando a los plumillas y contertulios de todo tipo de medios justificar la subida esta…. De verdad para partirse ¡¡¡
*
EL MIEDO SE EXPANDE Y LAS CAIDAS PROFUNDIZAN, YA HAY EXCUSA OFICIAL PARA JUSTIFICAR QUE LOS MERCADOS CORRIJAN*


Es increíble como una caterva de analistas de salón, de tertulianos televisivos antizapateristas y los cronistas de la prensa salmón están vendiendo la burra de que la actual caída de los mercados no es más que la penitencia profetizada del malhacer de nuestro Gobierno, de la tensión de las divisas, de la especulación con CDS y de otro latigazo de una crisis sistémica que evoluciona cual cáncer en metástasis.

¡¡¡ Sinverguenzas ¡¡¡ eso es lo que son la mayoría de estos “opinadores mediáticos ” más interesados en que les sigan contratando por tener gancho con la audiencia y por vender para sus despachos profesionales y editoriales que pensando en el ciudadano de a pie “que se la meten doblada” por todos lados.

Los curritos de este país Invierten en el ladrillo y lo estafan, invierten en Bolsa a través de fondos de inversión y lo estafan, invierten en planes de pensiones y lo estafan, ahorran y los penalizan, acuden a gestores para que les planifiquen y controlen su patrimonio y estos comenten errores de niños de la ESO produciendo daños y perjuicios increíbles a clientes que lo único que querían era ganar más que un plazo fijo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2010)

Hola a tod@s... 

Estos días he estado fuera, he estado poniéndome al día en el hilo, y me ha hecho gracia este comentario...



credulo dijo:


> Con dos cojones, y otros hacemos el gilipollas con un mini.
> 
> ¿Con un pip ganas algo después de comisiones?



Yo personalmente, ya lo he dicho en alguna otra ocasión, opero con un mini, en alguna rara ocasión con 2. En los últimos 2 meses, en unos 20-25 días de trading, he sacado 2000 puntos. Creo que lo más importante que he aprendido en bolsa, es que cada cual tiene que elegir su perfil: intradiario, de medio plazo, de largo plazo, alcista, bajista, apalancado, scalping, "piramidator", etc... yo he encontrado el punto en el que me encuentro bien operando, lo cual no significa que sea la receta para otro. Yo no me gano la vida en bolsa, y a corto plazo no espero hacerlo, pero me divierte mucho, así que mi perfil, me pide que vaya poco apalancado, y es lo que hago, con un mini, muy mal te tienen que ir las cosas para que te quite el sueño, y si lo sabes mover, puedes sacar unos beneficios más que razonables... Estamos metidos en una zona lateral, si miráis el gráfico del Ibex, en los últimos 4 meses, nos hemos movido entre 9800 y 11000, ha sido una época inmejorable para hacer trading, porque prácticamente todas las posiciones han sido ganadoras, se trataba de estar poco apalancado y buscando tu momento. No hay que tener dogmas de fé, incluso uno tan "básico" como poner stop, dependiendo de tu tipo de trading no es correcto, es más, puede ser una gran traba en tu operativa, obviamente, para el que haga scalping y muy apalancado será vital utilizar stops.

Qpvlde, si te gusta esto no te rindas, intenta encontrar tu sitio en este mundillo, pero no gastes todas tus balas en las primeras semanas, TODOS hemos pasado por el momento en el que tu estás ahora, yo mismo tuve un par de operaciones en los primeros meses operando, en las que piramidé, y prácticamente perdí el 50% del capital con el que comencé, no te rindas... pero tienes que encontrar una operativa CLARA. Tienes que saber donde entrar y donde salir (ganando o perdiendo), incluso si tu perfil es de largo plazo, puede ser bueno piramidar, pero teniéndolo claro desde el principio, no utilizarlo como un parche porque las cosas no han salido como querías.

Os pongo dos gráficas con el Konkorde para el Ibex y S&P500 en las últimas semanas, se ve claro el QEII y la desbandada de las manos fuertes en Ibex, aunque parece muy claro el recuento, sigo teniendo otro en mente, a ver si os lo pego esta tarde.

IBEX:






S&P500:






Saludos!

PD: Para el que comience de cero, le pego una posible operativa:
-Seguimos precio e indicadores (cada cual en su perfil, minutero, horario, 4horas, diario, semanal, etc...)
-Creemos que va a hacer un techo(lo mismo para un suelo).
-Hace techo y comienza a bajar.
-Abrimos posición corta con stop por encima del techo marcado.
-Buscamos zona de compra de la posición o salta el stop.
-Volvemos a empezar.

Consejo: Acudir al mercado LIBRE de sentimiento bajista/alcista (Esto en este foro es MUY complicado)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2010)

En recuentos de Ondas, siempre tenemos que tener un plan B. En gráfico de largo plazo, este sería el mio...







Saludos...


----------



## rafaxl (13 Nov 2010)

La Carta de la Bolsa



> IRLANDA NEGOCIA UN POSIBLE RESCATE DE LA UE
> Reuters - Sábado, 13 de Noviembre
> 
> Irlanda sostiene conversaciones para obtener fondos de emergencia de la Unión Europea y probablemente se convierta en el segundo país de la Zona Euro, después de Grecia, en recibir un rescate financiero internacional, dijeron el viernes fuentes oficiales.
> ...



El lunes tendremos festival???

Que santisima mierda de politica mundial. En fin, mas madera.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2010)

Ya está listo de papeles

La BBC anuncia que Irlanda pedirá entre 60.000 y 80.000 millones de euros a la UE - 2599899 - elEconomista.es


----------



## EL_LIMITE (13 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya está listo de papeles
> 
> La BBC anuncia que Irlanda pedirá entre 60.000 y 80.000 millones de euros a la UE - 2599899 - elEconomista.es



Estará descontado??????, o como el lunes, repetimos la maniobra: damos el susto de que todo se va a la mierda y luego subimos que da gusto, jodiendo a los cortos.


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2010)

Dejarla caer con calma. Ahora los largos ni locos (tiene que corregir un poco el SP y el Chulibex lo amplificara) y los cortos son muy peligrosos por la volatilidad.

Que caiga con tranquilidad, que esas son las caidas que mas daño hacen y generan tendencia.


----------



## qpvlde (14 Nov 2010)

¿¿¿EL lunes se supone que nos derrumbamos no???

Espero que se cumplan los pronósticos, porque la subidita del viernes sono un poco a cachondeo.

Mis cortos de BBVA necesitan sangre:S


----------



## fmc (14 Nov 2010)

qvlde, date una vuelta por las últimas páginas del hilo de la plata, que hay lectura interesante para tí 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...174112-plata-hilo-oficial-81.html#post3465990


----------



## Kalevala (14 Nov 2010)

La vela que ha hecho el IBEX el viernes es una envolvente alcista (alguien que sepa subir graficos del visual o similar plis)
Aqui podeis ver una explicacion:
Velas japonesas; Envolvente alcista y bajista - Invertir en Bolsa





*LA foto es el ejemplo del link*


Asi que el lunes toca subidon. EL tema es si primero lo tiraran (nunca por debajo de 9900, minimo del viernes) o si iran directamente al gap alcista.

Pero no os dejeis engañar si lo tiran, al contrario, es una ocasion perfecta para meterle unos largos gordos.
Todo esto a modo instructivo. Cada uno que haga con su dinero lo que quiera y luego las reclamaciones al maestro armero o


----------



## Kalevala (14 Nov 2010)

Aprovechando el domingo mañana con tiempo y ganas, voy a contaros otra manera de jugar a bolsa mas tranquila que los futuros: las opciones, especialmente la venta de opciones.

La idea es vender opciones, (CALL y PUT) que llamaremos cuna y con el dinero que ingresas llegar al vencimiento en el lado de las ganancias.
Para esta estrategia se necesitan mayores garantias que para los futuros o conformarte con menores beneficios.

La estrategia que yo sigo es vender una cuna con un 3-4% margen por cada lado, es decir con IBEX a 10.000, vendo call 10.400 y put 9.600. Con la volatilidad tan baja que hay ahora te dan unos 500€ a 4 semanas del vencimiento y 300€ a 2 semanas.
Como vemos el paso del tiempo corre a nuestro favor. Y esa es la idea, chupar theta ( que es la letra que denomina al tiempo)
Y ahora los movimientos: cada vez que el subyacente (IBEX en este caso) se acerca a una de las dos patas de la cuna (sube a los 10.440 o baja a los 9.600 del ejemplo, ambas cosas no puede hacer ) movemos la susodicha pata (nos abrimos de patas)
SI baja a 9.600, compramos la put 9.600 y vendemos otra 9.500. EN este movimiento perdemos 50€ teoricos (60-65 en la realidad) que salen de los 300-500€ que ganamos al vender la cuna. 
De esta manera vemos que hay margen para abrirnos de patas entre 5 veces (300€ / 60€) en 2 semanas y 8 veces (500/60) en 4 semanas, lo que nos da un margen de bajada de hasta 9.100 (9.600 - 5 veces 100ptos) en 2 semanas (9%) o 8.800 (9.600 - 8 veces 100 ptos) en 4 semanas (12%)

Lo mismo con las subidas pero por la pata call.

Es ideal para periodos de lateralidad y los crash son su mayor enemigo, por lo que siempre es interesante compaginar con la operativa de futuros.
Las ganacias estan en torno al 1-2% mensual del dinero usado en garantias. Y, dependiendo de cuando abras la cuna, solo se necesita estar pendiente 2-3 semanas al mes y hacer movimiento cuando el subyacente se acerca a tus patas, te abres y otro rato (a veces dias) de relax.

Si interesa puedo abrir un hilo en el apartado de otras inversiones e ir detallando la operativa.


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



Kalevala dijo:


> La vela que ha hecho el IBEX el viernes es una envolvente alcista (alguien que sepa subir graficos del visual o similar plis)
> Aqui podeis ver una explicacion:
> Velas japonesas; Envolvente alcista y bajista - Invertir en Bolsa
> 
> ...



Hay dos tipos de envolventes, la que cubren toda la figura anterior incluidas las sombras de las velas y las que solo cubren el cuerpo.

Las primeras suelen ser garantía de aciertos casi del 100%, es muy difícil ver fallar una vela de este tipo, pero las del segundo tipo son propensas a fallos y es mejor asegurar el movimiento con otra señal, a veces hasta he visto que dan pie a desplomes inminentes...estando yo dentro, te aseguro que se muy bien de lo que hablo


----------



## atman (14 Nov 2010)

Kalevala dijo:


> Aprovechando el domingo mañana con tiempo y ganas, voy a contaros otra manera de jugar a bolsa mas tranquila que los futuros: las opciones, especialmente la venta de opciones.
> 
> La idea es vender opciones, (CALL y PUT) que llamaremos cuna y con el dinero que ingresas llegar al vencimiento en el lado de las ganancias.
> Para esta estrategia se necesitan mayores garantias que para los futuros o conformarte con menores beneficios.
> ...



Claro que interesa!


----------



## atman (14 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> ¿¿¿EL lunes se supone que nos derrumbamos no???
> 
> Espero que se cumplan los pronósticos, porque la subidita del viernes sono un poco a cachondeo.
> 
> Mis cortos de BBVA necesitan sangre:S



No sé a lo que llama usted derrumbe, pero yo voy a poner medio huevo en que probamos los 10.000. El resto de la cesta... habrá que ver como van las cosas.


----------



## Claca (15 Nov 2010)

Buenos días,

Parece que hoy la apertura será bajista.


----------



## qpvlde (15 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Parece que hoy la apertura será bajista.



:baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## qpvlde (15 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> :baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba:



bueno, el empiece no está mal, esperemos (y tiene toda la pinta) que hoy podamos merendar en los infiernos


----------



## Misterio (15 Nov 2010)

Por una parte me parece otra milonga para comprar abajo y luego subirlo, pero por otra yo veo que estamos igual que el viernes porque Irlanda al final todavía no ha pedido la pasta a pesar de que la tiene preparada y además ZP sigue haciendo lo que le sale de los cojones, así que a lo mejor necesita un susto que le espabilen.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Nov 2010)

Por ahora lo tenemos así...

Entro largo en 10150f a ver si podemos cerrar el hueco...







Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Por una parte me parece otra milonga para comprar abajo y luego subirlo, pero por otra yo veo que estamos igual que el viernes porque Irlanda al final todavía no ha pedido la pasta a pesar de que la tiene preparada y además ZP sigue haciendo lo que le sale de los cojones, así que a lo mejor necesita un susto que le espabilen.



Dsde el curro
Tienen que alargar el culebrón para rentabilizarlo.
Decir hoy blanco,mañana negro,pasado nubarrón, etc
Pero si existe el riesgo de impago a tenedores de deuda...aunque lo hayan desmentido parcialmente...
S2


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2010)

Ya están "intimando"

Irlanda reconoce contactos con la UE pero reitera que no ha pedido ayuda - 2602120 - elEconomista.es


----------



## chameleon (15 Nov 2010)

esta semana es al revés

TEF y REP lastrando al IBEX, y mientras, los bancos aguantando el chaparrón sin volver a mínimos de la semana pasada

espero a REP esta semana en 18.90. luego va a salir disparado hacia los 20 ...


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya están "intimando"
> 
> Irlanda reconoce contactos con la UE pero reitera que no ha pedido ayuda - 2602120 - elEconomista.es



Je! Eleconomista publicó la noticia las 7:42 de hoy. Burbuja.info la publicó antes a la 1:50.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Nov 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¿No estamos en el tope del canal bajista?
> Me extraña que te hayas puesto largo



Hola Warren... 

Los indicadores me marcan divergencias alcistas, hemos parado en el entorno del fibo61,8% del tramo mínimo-máximo del viernes, y tenemos que ir a cerrar el hueco. Si tocamos el canal y no lo pasamos, me giro a bajista.

Saludos...


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2010)

corto en 10185


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Warren...
> 
> Los indicadores me marcan divergencias alcistas, hemos parado en el entorno del fibo61,8% del tramo mínimo-máximo del viernes, y tenemos que ir a cerrar el hueco. Si tocamos el canal y no lo pasamos, me giro a bajista.
> 
> Saludos...



he borrado mi comentario anterior,porque no me acordaba de que buscas el cierre del hueco.
El cierre de la sesión del viernes sí esta en el techo.
Disculpe pero estoy en el curro pendiente de varias cosas a la vez y leo deprisa.


----------



## qpvlde (15 Nov 2010)

porque hay que cerrar el gap de hoy, digo yo que bien podría quedarse sin cerrar ad eternam


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> porque hay que cerrar el gap de hoy, digo yo que bien podría quedarse sin cerrar ad eternam



Porque tapar huecos es...sexy!!


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2010)

ya toy fuera en 10164. podría aguantar, pero espero el "susto". 

Edito: ...y ahí está el susto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Entro largo en 10150f a ver si podemos cerrar el hueco...



Cierro en 10210f...


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Nov 2010)

El cierre anterior fué 10226,pero la LTB cortoplazo pasa unos 20 puntos más arriba.En esa zona intermedia ta el oso afilando la guadaña.


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2010)

Corto en 10243.

Edito: Quo Vadis, Ibex?


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Nov 2010)

De momento hemos visto techo
A ver si el oso le pasa una segadita al Botas que ya le está respetando mucho...


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Nov 2010)

Interecoñomía news:
-El déficit griego empeora...ejem!!
-Irlanda podría pedir rescate,solo para sus bancos,MAÑANA MISMO.

Os dejo por ahora,tengo una manifa junto al curro.


----------



## qpvlde (15 Nov 2010)

Entonces nos despeñamos no?,

voy a comprarme un paracaidas

saludos


----------



## debianita (15 Nov 2010)

Mañana y el jueves tenemos subastas de letras y bonos del tesoro, esto puede ser una fiesta. No tengo datos de las cantidades ... voy a buscar


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Nov 2010)

Aqui os dejo unas gráficas que me paso LASC;

Gráficas interesantes | Errores Puntuales


----------



## rafaxl (15 Nov 2010)

Quien diria que nos despeñamos. Esto es una puta mierda, asi de sencillo, tocaba bajar el euro para que los alemanes tiren y punto. Ahora a saber que pasa, pero lo de irlanda se da por hecho. Con eso patadon parriba hasta la siguiente (portugal??).

La misma mierda, dia si dia tambien.


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2010)

el corto de antes lo acabé cerrando en 10221 y ahora tengo abierto otro corto en 10278. Pero creo que este me lo como con patatas.


----------



## qpvlde (15 Nov 2010)

Esto es un circo::

mira que solo hay dos opciones 8:...pues siempre cojo la equivocada:vomito:

no se si esto es muy normal, pero parece que los mercados hacen justo lo contrario que yo, en el momento en que se me ocurre tomar una decisión...:: y siempre contradiciendo toda lógica.

palmo como un campeon con mis cortos del BBVA. Me consuela que no es el que está tirando del carro...:8::´(pero no se cuanto aguantaré, es demasiada sangría y poquitas alegrías.

saludoso


----------



## rafaxl (15 Nov 2010)

Vamos parriba!!!!! que no pare la fiesta.

A por los 300.


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Esto es un circo::
> 
> mira que solo hay dos opciones 8:...pues siempre cojo la equivocada:vomito:
> 
> ...



Bienvenido al cresting.

Tranquilo, se cura perdiendo dinero. Pero la leccion lo vale.


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vamos parriba!!!!! que no pare la fiesta.
> 
> A por los 300.



El rebote es normal y muy sano para volver a caer.

Puede irse a los 10450 - 10.550 y de ahi bajar a testar los 9.800.


----------



## Mulder (15 Nov 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

No me cuadra lo débil que está el S&P con lo fuertes que están los futuros europeos.


----------



## Misterio (15 Nov 2010)

> Empire State	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La previsión era de +14. Bernanke aplaudiendo con las orejas.


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> El rebote es normal y muy sano para volver a caer.
> 
> Puede irse a los 10450 - 10.550 y de ahi bajar a testar los 9.800.



Si llegara a pasar, estais todos invitados a cacahuetes.


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> Si llegara a pasar, estais todos invitados a cacahuetes.



Hamijo, y una cañita para pasarlos ....


----------



## rafaxl (15 Nov 2010)

Como les mola la verticalidad, dios mio, a este paso nada de inversor en bolsa, alpinista del ibex. Siguen con el patron de hoy bajo un 1,5% mañana subo un 1%...

Mandrilada. Que tarde mas entretenida, espero. ¿donde pararemos?


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2010)

Yo estoy trabajando con la hipotesis de que el SP no supera los 1206. Con poca carga por si acaso ....


----------



## Astur147 (15 Nov 2010)

Sigue la fiesta en TESLA

Tesla Motors Inc: NASDAQ:TSLA quotes & news - Google Finance

31.25 +1.41 (+4.73%)

Desde el 18 de Octubre hasta hoy mas de un 50% de subida


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2010)

Bueno pues allá vamos, corto en ibex 10354.
Estoy por hacer algo en forex. pero para el USDJPY es tarde y al EURUSD le tengo más miedo que un nublao...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> No me cuadra lo débil que está el S&P con lo fuertes que están los futuros europeos.



En el SP yo veo ventas, pese a las pequeñas subidas actuales.

Pero ya se sabe...


----------



## pollastre (15 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Esto es un circo::
> 
> mira que solo hay dos opciones 8:...pues siempre cojo la equivocada:vomito:
> 
> ...



Empero, es Ud. honesto al describir su particular tragicomedia griega. 

Rara avis en los tiempos que corren, qué duda cabe.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Nov 2010)

Fíjense ustedes cómo la FED parece haber sido la autora material de los hechos acaecidos en 2008, donde fue asesinada la tendencia alcista de largo plazo.

Parece como si hubieran tenido algún interés en que el mercado se purgara, con sus colegas cortos hasta las cejas, of course.

Probablemente, la bajada posterior constituya el momento de la historia en que más dinero han ganado cuatro listos poniéndose cortos.


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2010)

bueno, pues fuera en 10331 y por hoy vale, que se amontonan las cosas.

edito: viendo el SP, tenía que haber abierto un largo (al ibex, que yo al SP me arrimo poco), pero no me gusta estar al cierre.

reedito: ...y hubiera hecho el tonto. está claro que tengo que mejorar mi inglés, porque los yankies y yo no acabamos de entendernos.


----------



## Mulder (15 Nov 2010)

Ha sido empezar el show gringo y empezar a mostrar debilidad, de todas formas aun falta que venga el tio Ben con la saca a repartir papelitos y alegría.


----------



## debianita (15 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ha sido empezar el show gringo y empezar a mostrar debilidad, de todas formas aun falta que venga el tio Ben con la saca a repartir papelitos y alegría.



Ojo con el comentario de Cárpatos sobre los HF. El viernes vendieron. Esta semana Hispanistán buscará 9500 millones en los mercados. Puede ser maravilloso


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2010)

EL SP tiene una canal bajista precioso desde los maximos del 9-nov. En rango de 10 minutos se ve muy claro.

Por debajo de 1200 es bajista como minimo hasta 1160.

Lo que me tiene mosca es hasta final de mes, casi todos los dias son POMO days.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> EL SP tiene una canal bajista precioso desde los maximos del 9-nov. En rango de 10 minutos se ve muy claro.
> 
> Por debajo de 1200 es bajista como minimo hasta 1160.
> 
> Lo que me tiene mosca es hasta final de mes, casi todos los dias son POMO days.



¿A qué te crees que viene el gráfico de antes?

Llevo todo el fin de semana dándole vueltas a los datos de los POMO days. He profundizado un poco más y tengo datos de volumen de cada pomazo y del ratio aceptado/ofrecido en cada uno de ellos, que sería una especie de ratio bid/ask.

Si me da tiempo antes del cierre pongo otro gráfico.

El acumulación-distribución que yo manejo me dice que en el Ibex no han soltado ni un contrato en todo el día.

Si se descargan algo para no ir pesados a dormir tienen que empezar ya.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Nov 2010)




----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2010)

Gracias.

Si superamos maximos en el SP, hay que subirse al POMO Train.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2010)

Aprienten esfínteres

El Ecofin forzará a Irlanda para que acepte el rescate: Portugal será el siguiente - 2603992 - elEconomista.es

Así, en los mercados ya hay "dudas" sobre si España va a respetar el compromiso de reducir su déficit al 6% del PIB en 2011 y sobre "si los planes de fusiones frías y calientes (de cajas) se aplican con la dosis y la velocidad adecuadas". *Por ello, la UE considera que España necesita una "segunda ronda" de medidas tras las adoptadas en mayo. "Cuanto más creíbles y rápidas sean, más permitirán alejarse del ojo del huracán".*


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Nov 2010)

Ventas en la subasta:


----------



## Mulder (15 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ventas en la subasta:



El problema de usar gráficos para eso es que se ajustan a la escala del día, pero no sabes si ha sido mucho o poco, ahora con el comentario del volumen digo que he visto yo.


----------



## Misterio (15 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Aprienten esfínteres
> 
> El Ecofin forzará a Irlanda para que acepte el rescate: Portugal será el siguiente - 2603992 - elEconomista.es
> 
> Así, en los mercados ya hay "dudas" sobre si España va a respetar el compromiso de reducir su déficit al 6% del PIB en 2011 y sobre "si los planes de fusiones frías y calientes (de cajas) se aplican con la dosis y la velocidad adecuadas". *Por ello, la UE considera que España necesita una "segunda ronda" de medidas tras las adoptadas en mayo. "Cuanto más creíbles y rápidas sean, más permitirán alejarse del ojo del huracán".*



Hoy decían que no, que no era necesario un segundo ajuste, por eso no se si la subida de hoy a lo mejor se la cargan mañana. ZP si no ve el típico día de -5% en el Ibex no se entera de la fiesta.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El problema de usar gráficos para eso es que se ajustan a la escala del día, pero no sabes si ha sido mucho o poco, ahora con el comentario del volumen digo que he visto yo.



En comparación con el festival de compras de hoy, las ventas de la subasta son poca cosa.

Pongo el gráfico cuando hagas el comentario.


----------



## Mulder (15 Nov 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy hemos tenido algo de actividad por la mañana pero prácticamente nada por la tarde, parece que entre el puro y el carajillo de soberano no han salido del bar . Han empezado el día con una venta moderada pero hacia las 10 han empezado a comprar durante el resto del día, al menos cuando han operado que tampoco ha sido mucho, la operación más gorda ha sido hacia las 12:30 con más de 300 contratos a la compra.

A partir de ahí ya no han hecho casi nada pero en los últimos minutos de la sesión han 'despertado' para empezar a vender, poco antes de cerrar han metido un buen paquetón a la venta pero no tan grande como el de las 12:30.

En subasta también han vendido, pero solo ha sido una operación aislada.

Parece que hoy han ido a aprovechar la subida intradiariamente sin más y parecen haber cerrado en los últimos minutos y subasta, no parecen tener muy claro que el POMO de hoy vaya a subir los índices o prefieren esperar fuera a que pase lo que tenga que pasar.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Nov 2010)




----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes... 

Salimos en gráficos diarios de la sobreventa. Como dato curioso, en el contado la MM200 está en 10358 y hemos acabado en 10349, y en el futuro del Ibex la MM200 está en 10124 y hemos hecho mínimo en 10122...

Tanto en el contado como en el futuro, las manos fuertes hoy han comprado en el Konkorde. Si miráis el gráfico que puse el sábado de las manos fuertes vendedoras en el Ibex, contrasta con éste del índice futuro, donde las manos fuertes llevan días compradoras. Alguna teoría...?







Por la tarde he vendido un mini en 10320f, al final lo he comprado en 10335f en subasta, no me ha dado buen feeling, a ver mañana que tal...

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2010)

Los usanos pueden pegar un guanazo pata negra


----------



## rafaxl (15 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los usanos pueden pegar un guanazo pata negra



No estaria nada mal la verdad :baba::baba::baba:.

Pero viendo el DJ ahora, parece que le esta sentando bien la POMada.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Nov 2010)

guanazo :baba: 

estan haciendo techo , como mucho un par mas de sesiones en esta zona y empezara el big wano


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2010)

Los cabrones lo tienen que tirar por debajo de los 1200.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanazo :baba:
> 
> estan haciendo techo , como mucho un par mas de sesiones en esta zona y empezara el big wano





bertok dijo:


> Los cabrones lo tienen que tirar por debajo de los 1200.



Creo que lo merezco ::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2010)

Jo jo

como un reloj

como siga va a hacer un buen roto a los adictos a los pomazos


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Creo que lo merezco ::::::



¿vas corto en el SP?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Creo que lo merezco ::::::



"El éxito es fácil de obtener; lo difícil es merecerlo".

"En este mundo, cada cual consigue lo que se merece. Pero sólo quienes alcanzan el éxito lo reconocen".

"Nadie se queja de tener lo que no se merece".


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> "El éxito es fácil de obtener; lo difícil es merecerlo".
> 
> "En este mundo, cada cual consigue lo que se merece. Pero sólo quienes alcanzan el éxito lo reconocen".
> 
> "Nadie se queja de tener lo que no se merece".



yo me quejo siempre de tener lo que no merezco, sino seria rico......


----------



## debianita (16 Nov 2010)

UP UP UP!

Que viene rojo  Hoy subasta de deuda y culebrón Irlanda-Portugal. Voy a por las palomitas. Que le pasó ayer al barbas? :XX:


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2010)

A los buenos días!



debianita dijo:


> UP UP UP!
> 
> Que viene rojo  Hoy subasta de deuda y culebrón Irlanda-Portugal. Voy a por las palomitas. Que le pasó ayer al barbas? :XX:



Que se le volvió a estropear el PC y esta vez se lo 'arregló' el equipo de Alonso ::


----------



## qpvlde (16 Nov 2010)

Hoy igual tengo plusvalías hasta yo, que ya es decir.

Vamos a hundir este tinglao:baba:


----------



## Vedast_borrado (16 Nov 2010)

Menudo gap que se ha pegado.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Nov 2010)

Kaliméra. De vuelta de visitar a los Helenos. A ver que podemos sacar en claro. A SUS PUESTOSSSS....vamos allá


----------



## Vedast_borrado (16 Nov 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Menudo gap que se ha pegado.



Acabo de ver que hicieron lo mismo los dos últimos días para acabar subiéndolo. A ver si repiten.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Nov 2010)

Desde el curro
Hoy tengo otra manifa a las 12
Los mismos de ayer.ERE
Y me callo,que si no ,sube el pan
Buenos días.Quiero sangre y tal.


----------



## qpvlde (16 Nov 2010)

Algo así queremos...


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Nov 2010)

Siiiiii,slurp!!


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Nov 2010)

Primer envío con miedo, a ver como responden las tiernas gacelillas...


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2010)

Corto en 10231.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2010)

Buenos días... 

Largo 10225f, a ver si cerramos hoy también el gap... SL 10205f

Saludos...

PD: Hay una teoría que dice que en la primera media hora se hace o un mínimo o un máximo diario... a ver si hemos visto el mínimo... )


----------



## chinclan100 (16 Nov 2010)

Os invito a cubrir la siguiente Encuesta.
¿Cubrirá hoy el gap de apertura? en dos años tal día como hoy no lo hizo 2 veces únicamente.
Que opinan.
Gap de apertura del Ibex 16 de noviembre..


----------



## Vedast_borrado (16 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Largo 10225f, a ver si cerramos hoy también el gap... SL 10205f
> 
> ...



Yo también iría largo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2010)

chinclan100 dijo:


> Os invito a cubrir la siguiente Encuesta.
> ¿Cubrirá hoy el gap de apertura? en dos años tal día como hoy no lo hizo 2 veces únicamente.
> Que opinan.
> Gap de apertura del Ibex 16 de noviembre..



Vaya hombre!! el 81% ha votado que lo cubrirá... :´(


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2010)

pues yo creo que hoy hace suficiente calorcito como para dejarlo abierto... y como dicen los yankies... "put my money where my mouth is".


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2010)

De los últimos diez días de bolsa:

Los días 3, 4, 5 y 8 de noviembre el máximo intradiario fue en la primera media hora...
El dia 9 hizo mínimo en la primera media hora. El día 10 y 11, máximo en la primera media hora, y el 12 y el 13, mínimo intradiario antes de las 9:30h... 

10/10... seguro que hoy no se cumple...! 

Saludos...

Edito: Si ya lo decía yo...
Edito2: A ver si lo que ha hecho en la primera media hora ha sido el máximo intradiario 10265... :8:


----------



## qpvlde (16 Nov 2010)

las estadísticas están para romperlas...

hoy esto tiene pinta de guanazo del bueno, ten en cuenta que bbva se va a desplomar a la de ya (mode whishful thinking: ON) y eso arrastrará a todos un poquito más...

es más dificil que lo cierre que cerrar el coño de la bernarda:XX:


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2010)

Vale, ahorita mismo falta que zapatero salga diciendo que españa sigue en champions... y del tirón nos ponemos en los 9800.


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2010)

Tengo cortos en 10231 y 10238. Habrá ir viendo de hacer caja...

POr otro lado, ¿como de corto iba usted en BBVA? (si se puede saber)

EDITO: Joer si lo sé no lo digo.... Por otro lado, el EURUSD está peleando el nivel de 1.359


----------



## qpvlde (16 Nov 2010)

En 8,00 lo cierro


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2010)

A los buenos días!

Que mañanita más pesada nos están dando, hacen el gap y luego a guarrear un rato.


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2010)

Buenos días, caballeros.

Tengan cuidado los cortífagos... lo que hoy hemos visto, en principio, es el entorno del suelo del canal para hoy.

Salvo desastre irlandés o susto grande, no iremos mucho más abajo de lo ya visto.

Saludos,


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2010)

Pues me temo que le va a tocar esperar un poquito.

Yo cerré el corto IBEX en 10198 al segundo intento. y luego abrí otro en BBVA que me comido con patatas...

Gracias POllastre: Sí, en esas estamos. Me dí cuenta pelín tarde y por eso cerré el último corto so pena de poder recuperarlo. No se puede estar en misa y repicando.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Nov 2010)

Pase lo que pase...se espera un movimiento fuerte.
Así que pegado a la pantalla...son muchos puntos los que están en juego.


----------



## Misterio (16 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Pase lo que pase...se espera un movimiento fuerte.
> Así que pegado a la pantalla...son muchos puntos los que están en juego.



No crees que necesitan llevar al Ibex al borde del abismo para que ZP se vuelva a acojonar y vuelva a hacer recortes?.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Buenos días, caballeros.
> 
> Tengan cuidado los cortífagos... lo que hoy hemos visto, en principio, es el entorno del suelo del canal para hoy.
> 
> ...



En imágenes:







Saludos...


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> No crees que necesitan llevar al Ibex al borde del abismo para que ZP se vuelva a acojonar y vuelva a hacer recortes?.



La decisión está tomada, ya le han cantado las cuarenta....cuando lo vaya a decir es otro tema. :cook:

Ahora hay que estar pendientes de otras plazas, a ver si se deciden. Aunque no tienen otra opción, pero a obstinados no les ganan. (Hasta los de la pérfida Albión han puesto dinero en lo alto la mesa)


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2010)

Atención al EURUSD


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2010)

Sus gráficos y mi niña siempre se han llevado particularmente bien, hay que reconocerlo.




las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En imágenes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## debianita (16 Nov 2010)

Al loro, deuda hispanistán:




1.243 millones adjudicados en letras a 18 meses al 2,747% mucho más alto que el 2,028% anterior. En letras a 12 meses 3.731 millones al 2,45 % muy por encima del 1,859% anterior.


Ya lo comentó el gran estadista que tenemos por presidente del bobierno: la crisis de deuda pública ha terminado :XX: :XX: 

PD: Rio por no llorar


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Nov 2010)

Lo único claro que tenemos todos hoy, es la misma sensación de que se está preparando la tormenta perfecta.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> Atención al EURUSD



Cuanta belleza...!!


----------



## debianita (16 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> La decisión está tomada, ya le han cantado las cuarenta....cuando lo vaya a decir es otro tema. :cook:
> 
> Ahora hay que estar pendientes de otras plazas, a ver si se deciden. Aunque no tienen otra opción, pero a obstinados no les ganan. (Hasta los de la pérfida Albión han puesto dinero en lo alto la mesa)




Que quiere decir, que se ha cambiado de departamento? Ahora está con los cortistas antipatriotas?


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2010)

Aguardad el chupinazo que va a pegar


----------



## rafaxl (16 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Aguardad el chupinazo que va a pegar



El euro esta en proceso, ¿causas? sabeis alguna noticia?


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Nov 2010)

euR/usd 1,3614


----------



## rafaxl (16 Nov 2010)

Ya esta:



> El Tesoro Público ha adjudicado 4.975€ millones en Letras a 12 y 18 meses frente a una franja 4.500-5.000 millones de euros previstos.
> 
> Los tipos que ha tenido que pagar están por encima de las previsiones de mercado y muy por encima de los de la última subasta del Tesoro:
> 
> ...



Poco a poco...


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Nov 2010)

Informe ZEW buen dato.


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2010)

Pues no sé ustedes pero al DAX lo veo en forma, lo que no se puede decir del Footsie.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> Pues no sé ustedes pero al DAX lo veo en forma, lo que no se puede decir del Footsie.



Psi +0,17% ::
Puro nervio!!


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2010)

Joer, leo en el Eleconomista que Pepiño descarta el rescate de España.... ahora sí que sí.


----------



## debianita (16 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> Joer, leo en el Eleconomista que Pepiño descarta el rescate de España.... ahora sí que sí.




Mientras no lo cuente en la noria, no me creo nada ::


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2010)

...y ahora Salgado niega que nos estén presionando.... inmediatamente el IBEx pierde 15 puntos.


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2010)

Lo siento, contra mi habitual operativa estoy corto en SAN, IBEX y EURUSD.

Edito: cerrado, pelón, SAN, salgo de IBEX a 10228 y mantengo con pérdida EURUSD a 1,3603


----------



## ulldegall (16 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> Lo siento, contra mi habitual operativa estoy corto en SAN, IBEX y EURUSD.



Estoy contigo, sobretodo en el EUR/USD que ya ha roto soporte...


----------



## qpvlde (16 Nov 2010)

GUANO GUANO GUANO

GUANO GUANO GUANO

GUANO GUANO GUANO

GUANO GUANO GUANO

GUANO GUANO GUANO

Lo llamo por si viene antes, esta vez sí, para quedarse...


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2010)

El aguante que le están dando hoy a los índices con el eurusd desplomándose no tiene nombre.


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2010)

TRanquilos que todo llega... ven ustedes como todo llega?

EDITO: Disculpenme , porque a veces me tomo esto como un chat y no lo es. Por eso verán que a vaces escribo y luego borro, uno y/o reescribo mensajes. Para mantener cierto comportamiento de "foro" y no enlodar demasiado. Si no lo consigo, por favor, no duden en decirlo (pero no esperen que les haga caso, claro).


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El aguante que le están dando hoy a los índices *con el eurusd desplomándose* no tiene nombre.



Ahora mismo baja un -0,00006 ::

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wkQIJWh7MI8?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wkQIJWh7MI8?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="390"></object>

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2010)

Parece que al fin le dieron la puntilla, aunque no creo que lleguen muy lejos.


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2010)

Cerrados los cortos. IBEx en 10179 y EURUSD en 1,3582.

Y yo creo que de aquí no paso.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Nov 2010)

Queremos más declaraciones de nuestros líderes!!


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2010)

Falta que cante la gorda...

uy, el DAx...


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2010)

Cuidado con la "caida" porque los movimientos de las divisas son de chiste.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado con la "caida" porque los movimientos de las divisas son de chiste.



No sigo las divisas, que esta pasando con ellas?


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> No sigo las divisas, que esta pasando con ellas?



Muy planas y sin apenas volatilidad. El euro cotiza ligeramente al alza contra el USD y el JPY.


----------



## Misterio (16 Nov 2010)

Al final va a ser el tercer día seguido que lo bajan a primera hora para luego subirlo.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Al final va a ser el tercer día seguido que lo bajan a primera hora para luego subirlo.



Manda eggs, siempre lo mismo y nunca pasa nada. Que ganas tengo ya de que pegue un pepinazo que lo mandetodo a la mierda.


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Manda eggs, siempre lo mismo y nunca pasa nada. Que ganas tengo ya de que pegue un pepinazo que lo mandetodo a la mierda.



Las caidas hacen mas daño si son poco a poco. Llegado el momento, ya habra la desbandada.

Asi va bien, de momento.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Nov 2010)

Vamos parriba, a ver donde acabamos. En lo mejor de la peli me tengo que marchar.


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2010)

Hamijo rafaxl, le dije que ya habíamos visto suelo intradiario. 

Su carencia de fe, resulta molesta xDDDD



rafaxl dijo:


> Manda eggs, siempre lo mismo y nunca pasa nada. Que ganas tengo ya de que pegue un pepinazo que lo mandetodo a la mierda.


----------



## qpvlde (16 Nov 2010)

Yo me esperaría a la robasta para ver los mínimoso


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Nov 2010)

Ben:im cotiza a fondo de maniobra por acción .


----------



## Tezifon (16 Nov 2010)

ha salido una en veo 7 dando el ibex y tal y en cuanto ha dicho que estaba cayendo y todo en rojo la han cortado


----------



## qpvlde (16 Nov 2010)

Tezifon dijo:


> ha salido una en veo 7 dando el ibex y tal y en cuanto ha dicho que estaba cayendo y todo en rojo la han cortado



se masca la tragedia::::::::::::::::


----------



## Abner (16 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hamijo rafaxl, le dije que ya habíamos visto suelo intradiario.
> 
> Su carencia de fe, resulta molesta xDDDD



Señor pollastre, apelo a su magnanimidad. Estoy intentando aprender opencl, porque mis intentos con el microsoft accelerator han sido lamentables (es que me da la impresión de que la API en si es lamentable, pero bueno, por lo menos los de microsoft research me han contestado a mis correos). Dado lo mucho que me está ayudando el libro que me recomendó para los inicios de NN, ¿no sabrá de algún buen documento (pa dummies) de opencl? (he visto ya un wrapper de la API para .NET llamado brahma, pero lo de los kernels y demás idiosincrasias me viene un poco grande). ¿Y algún libro o documentillo accesible para Boltzmann?

Por cierto, encontré un par de enlaces interesantes, en uno de ellos, dado que usted usa hardware del green goblin, tal vez le pueda ser útil

http://www.eecg.toronto.edu/~moshovos/CUDA08/arx/NeuralNet_report.pdf

YouTube - The Next Generation of Neural Networks

Y el vídeo es de next generations neural networks, sobre una especie de modificación de boltzmann. Espero que le sean útiles/interesantes.

Un saludo Darth Vader.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2010)

Mirad donde puede ir el dinero del barbas

De Cárpatos

1- El miedo a que China suba los tipos de interés, y esto provoque una bajada de la demanda de materiales básicos, lo cual haga bajar a los sectoriales europeos en cuestión que pesan mucho sobre los índices.

Esta teoría ha ganado hoy muchos adeptos al ver que Corea del Sur ha tenido que subir tipos.

*La impresora de la FED, regala dinero a grandes bancos e inversores que sacan inmediatamente parte del dinero y lo mandan a los países emergentes, lo que está tensando la inflación en estas zonas.* Por ello Corea ha tenido que subir tipos. No es esta una buena historia. Mientras sigue sin llegar un dólar a las pequeñas empresas y a los particulares de lo que imprime Bernanke y lanza desde su helicóptero....


----------



## Interesado (16 Nov 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Señor pollastre, apelo a su magnanimidad. Estoy intentando aprender opencl, porque mis intentos con el microsoft accelerator han sido lamentables (es que me da la impresión de que la API en si es lamentable, pero bueno, por lo menos los de microsoft research me han contestado a mis correos). Dado lo mucho que me está ayudando el libro que me recomendó para los inicios de NN, ¿no sabrá de algún buen documento (pa dummies) de opencl? (he visto ya un wrapper de la API para .NET llamado brahma, pero lo de los kernels y demás idiosincrasias me viene un poco grande). ¿Y algún libro o documentillo accesible para Boltzmann?
> 
> Por cierto, encontré un par de enlaces interesantes, en uno de ellos, dado que usted usa hardware del green goblin, tal vez le pueda ser útil
> 
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta la EMH, igual sería más adecuado montar un "grupo de trabajo" entre los interesados por el tema.


----------



## sapito (16 Nov 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta la EMH, igual sería más adecuado montar un "grupo de trabajo" entre los interesados por el tema.



Yo estoy haciendo alguna cosilla con NN (a partir de los comentarios del señor polllastre, *gracias colega*) y he visto este programa al que creo que se le puede sacar alguna utilidada.

an Object Oriented Neural Engine | Download an Object Oriented Neural Engine software for free at SourceForge.net

Tiene una documentación bastante buena y está preparado para coger datos de internec, diseñar la red gráficamente....
En fin, no me he puesto a usarlo pero tiene buena pinta.
Saludos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2010)

Largo 10200f... SL 10160f

Saludos...

Algun entendido en el tema podría responder a la pregunta que formulé ayer... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...isto-el-ibex-35-noviembre-74.html#post3473018. Manos fuertes vendedoras en contado vs manos fuertes comprodaras en futuros...?


----------



## Misterio (16 Nov 2010)

Me alegro de haberme equivocado y que los americanos nos estén dando el empujón necesario hacia abajo. Aun así no lo veo tan débil como creía al Ibex, da la sensación de esperar algo para salir disparado.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Me alegro de haberme equivocado y que los americanos nos estén dando el empujón necesario hacia abajo. Aun así no lo veo tan débil como creía al Ibex, da la sensación de esperar algo para salir disparado.



Díselo a Market Maker que se estará dejando la paga para que no baje del 10200... ) ríete tú de la Batalla de los Campos del Pelennor...

Saludos...


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Nov 2010)

No está teniendo el comportamiento que en un principio estaba previsto. Esperemos que ahora amplifique su movimiento...


P,D, es lo que tiene escribir rápido cuando trabajas...lees el mensaje y te das cuenta que ni se entiende.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2010)

Al ibex lo veo con pinta de querer subir y mucho


----------



## debianita (16 Nov 2010)

sapito dijo:


> Yo estoy haciendo alguna cosilla con NN (a partir de los comentarios del señor polllastre, *gracias colega*) y he visto este programa al que creo que se le puede sacar alguna utilidada.
> 
> an Object Oriented Neural Engine | Download an Object Oriented Neural Engine software for free at SourceForge.net
> 
> ...



Acabo de dar un vistazo a la documentación y la verdad me ha sorprendido.

Como decia Interesado estaria bien montar un grupo de trabajo, o abrir un hilo para no ensuciar este e ir poniendo opiniones, links etc ...

Ganas no me faltan, pero aiiiins ... maldito tiempo


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Nov 2010)

Hoy presionan a la baja. Algunos fondos, interesados en que la rentabilidad de la deuda de países periféricos no baje, pues están metiendo presión. Cada uno lucha por sus intereses.

Pues vamos a ver como termina la lucha. ¿Quien saldrá escaldado? o ¿terminará en tablas?.

En el momento en que cojan el dinero fresco para rescatar lo que haya que rescatar, pues desistirán y esto pegara el tirón fuerte arriba. Al menos esa es la idea.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes.Quiero sangre
Baltic Dry Index -2,24% 2261
En fin...no nos estamos recuperando.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Nov 2010)

Bueno chicos, vamos a meter un poquito de carne en el asador, objetivo 10230 en contado.

Solo apto para valientes e inconscientes.

Que ni uno haga caso de esto, que se puede comer un recorte hasta 10048


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2010)

Señor Abner... su tenacidad y persistencia resultan encomiables ::

Lamento decirle que openCL es una tecnología que actualmente está un poco "en pañales", al menos en lo que a documentación se refiere.

Tiene Ud. algunos grupos aquí y allá que han conseguido buenos logros (como punta de lanza, yo consideraría a la gente de folding@home. Sin duda tienen uno de los clientes mejor paralelizados que yo haya visto) pero no existe nada parecido a "OpenCL for dummies" como Ud. sugiere.

A día de hoy, el estado de openCL es muy parecido a los tiempos _old school _ de la programación en assembler y a nivel de registro de las tarjetas gráficas (cuando directx como tal y otras mariconadas ni siquiera existían, y cuando los hombres eran hombres y las asignaturas aún eran anuales). 

Es decir, la única forma de hacerse con opencl es currarselo, prueba y error, y sin demasiadas referencias ni apoyos externos. Esto hace que sea una tecnología bastante compleja de dominar en este momento, donde apenas hay documentación al respecto.

Así pues, en esta ocasión no puedo recomendarle libro alguno. Yo mismo me he dado de cabezazos durante unos cinco meses para reconvertir la niña a una aplicación masivamente paralela, y le aseguro que estoy convencido de que todavía me he dejado algo por el camino, esto es, estoy convencido de que aún podría paralelizar más toda la operativa. 

Por otra parte, permítame una sugerencia: no se obceque, ni con las NN, ni con openCL. Las primeras son una herramienta, nada más y nada menos. Por sí mismas no harán ninguna magia ni le comunicarán las proyecciones de mercado para el día siguiente. La segunda, es una forma de optimizar el rendimiento de las primeras. 
Por lo tanto, si me permite el consejo, haga primero un buen sistema capaz de generar buenas proyecciones, y después rómpase la cabeza optimizandolo. Pero no comience la casa por opencl !! (esto es, por el tejado).

Hasta que yo tuve un generador de kernels opencl en pie y funcionando, entrenaba todas mis NN durante el fin de semana ininterrumpidamente (48 horas), dia y noche, en dos core i7 con 4+4 nucleos. . Apenas media hora antes de la apertura del Lunes, cortaba el entrenamiento y activaba el modo seguimiento a tiempo real. Es decir, aún yendo lento, se puede funcionar sin opencl. 

Pero funcione Ud. primero antes de romperse la tarra con la optimización!! Es un consejo de la DGT (Dirección General de Trading) ::



Abner dijo:


> Señor pollastre, apelo a su magnanimidad. Estoy intentando aprender opencl, porque mis intentos con el microsoft accelerator han sido lamentables (es que me da la impresión de que la API en si es lamentable, pero bueno, por lo menos los de microsoft research me han contestado a mis correos). Dado lo mucho que me está ayudando el libro que me recomendó para los inicios de NN, ¿no sabrá de algún buen documento (pa dummies) de opencl? (he visto ya un wrapper de la API para .NET llamado brahma, pero lo de los kernels y demás idiosincrasias me viene un poco grande). ¿Y algún libro o documentillo accesible para Boltzmann?
> 
> Por cierto, encontré un par de enlaces interesantes, en uno de ellos, dado que usted usa hardware del green goblin, tal vez le pueda ser útil
> 
> ...


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno chicos, vamos a meter un poquito de carne en el asador, objetivo 10230 en contado.
> 
> Solo apto para valientes e inconscientes.
> 
> Que ni uno haga caso de esto, que se puede comer un recorte hasta 10048



Un hipotético HCH de 3 sesiones iría más o menos a esa zona ,10050.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Nov 2010)

De los nervios, hoy voy a ir a correr un rato, creo que comparto afición con algún forero.


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2010)

oh mami... tengo miedo.... :S






Saludos )


----------



## Misterio (16 Nov 2010)

Cuanto va a durar la UE?, vaya color de mierda que esta cogiendo todo.



> 2- pero es que además se ha juntado con que los credit default swap de Grecia se disparan brutalmente 100 puntos al alza hasta los 950 y el spread con Alemania sube 15 puntos a 923 tras el comentario de Austria diciendo que Grecia no ha conseguido cumplir los compromisos que adquirió tras la ayuda. Vamos que la UE sigue dando una imagen de desunión, y sigue dejando claro que a partir de ahora los libros de economía deben recordar que una unión monetaria, sin unión política muy avanzada, es un desastre por muchas razones.






> Grecia	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Austria dice que pagará su contribución al rescate de Grecia en diciembre si Grecia cumple con sus obligaciones


----------



## aksarben (16 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> De los nervios, hoy voy a ir a correr un rato, creo que comparto afición con algún forero.



Mientras no sea delante del hamijo de zuloman... xD


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker, tenga fé en la subasta, la subasta todo lo puede.
Tenga fé... usted, porque yo hace múuuucho que no asisto a una. :S


----------



## debianita (16 Nov 2010)

Parece que hoy no maquillarán la hostia ienso: Menudo culebrón este ... No es más fácil capitular, hacer quitas, el ibex a 6k punto, el s&p a 666 todos a comprar como locos y empezar de 0 ? Sé que soy un ingenuo o


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> De los nervios, hoy voy a ir a correr un rato, creo que comparto afición con algún forero.



ays... hamijo marketmaker, qué le vamos a hacer... nos han reventado el suelo del canal intradiario. La mierda de la deuda periférica y el miedo que arrastra, es lo que tiene. Yo estoy fuera en pérdidas (controladas, claro), lástima de día, pero no pasa nada: cerramos y mañana será otro día mejor.

tómese un ponche soberano, yo voy a intentar pillar un vino blanco en el bar de abajo. Se acabó el día por hoy, my friend.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ays... hamijo marketmaker, qué le vamos a hacer... nos han reventado el suelo del canal intradiario. La mierda de la deuda periférica y el miedo que arrastra, es lo que tiene. Yo estoy fuera en pérdidas (controladas, claro), lástima de día, pero no pasa nada: cerramos y mañana será otro día mejor.
> 
> tómese un ponche soberano, yo voy a intentar pillar un vino blanco en el bar de abajo. Se acabó el día por hoy, my friend.



Aún confío en meternos en vereda de nuevo, lo metido aguanta pérdidas hasta los 10050. 

Al menos a ver si salimos planos.::

Mire lo que le digo, si nos acercamos a 150, capaz de dejar posiciones abiertas. Si hay debacle, pues todos al foso.


----------



## Misterio (16 Nov 2010)

Estas son las tardes que hacen afición , particularmente soy muy crítico con Cárpatos pero menos mal que existe y que nos puede informar, mis thanks desde aquí.





> Rumor	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor intenso de que un gran fondo de EEUU estaría liquidando posiciones en valores europeos por valor de 3.000 millones de dólares durante lo que llevamos de tarde


----------



## EL_LIMITE (16 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes "Urgente" 

El primer paso de que hay un problema es reconocerlo ......

Irlanda entra en conversaciones con el FMI y la UE para el doble rescate de banca y Estado

Irlanda entra en conversaciones con el FMI y la UE para el doble rescate de banca y Estado - Cotizalia.com


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Hoy presionan a la baja. Algunos fondos, interesados en que la rentabilidad de la deuda de países periféricos no baje, pues están metiendo presión. Cada uno lucha por sus intereses.
> 
> Pues vamos a ver como termina la lucha. ¿Quien saldrá escaldado? o ¿terminará en tablas?.
> 
> En el momento en que cojan el dinero fresco para rescatar lo que haya que rescatar, pues desistirán y esto pegara el tirón fuerte arriba. Al menos esa es la idea.



Sr. Misterio: 
Pues lo que dije hace un buen rato, fondos presionando a la baja. Pues vaya pelea que llevamos con los buenos señores.

Y digo yo. Si esa pasta la dedican esta tarde a ser buenos con el tito Bernake....mmmmm8:

Si no lo están haciendo ya...


----------



## Desencantado (16 Nov 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Buenas tardes "Urgente"
> 
> El primer paso de que hay un problema es reconocerlo ......
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja!

Esta mañana, sólo era para bancos. Ahora ya es para rescatar Banca y Estado.

Si esperan a las 6, van a pedir para rescatar a Willy. 

Qué se juegan?


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Nov 2010)

Desencantado dijo:


> Jajajajaja!
> 
> Esta mañana, sólo era para bancos. Ahora ya es para rescatar Banca y Estado.
> 
> ...




Están preparando el cuerpo a la gente. Primero asumen que posiblemente le van a dilatar el esfínter y luego duele menos cuanto te cuenten lo que te van a hacer.::

O no es raro que ahora todos los medios estén dando estas "horribles noticias". Ya pasó y volverá a pasar.


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2010)

Ibex 35 al cierre -2,46%

10.095,40 puntos 



Saludos )


----------



## Mendrugo (16 Nov 2010)

Je je je. Aún nos queda para rato.


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2010)

muahahahahaha... por ahí atisbo un certified... :XX:



Saludos


----------



## EL_LIMITE (16 Nov 2010)

Veremos alguna proclama esta tarde de nuestro fabuloso gobierno o será mañana cuando perdamos los 10000 y caigamos un 4 o un 5% cuando salgan a decir algo al patio para tranquilizar a los "malvados especuladores"......??


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


>





VOLVERÉ...ahora me voy que tengo cosas que hacer.

Por cierto, algún largo se ha quedado abierto.

Veremos que nos cuenta Mulder.

Hasta el cierre USA señores.


----------



## debianita (16 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> muahahahahaha... por ahí atisbo un certified... :XX:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Maestro no se reprima extienda un certificado de los buenos, como en los viejos tiempos. Espero que estos dias tenga faena


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2010)

En el SP la MM20 sigue funcionando como un tiro.

Sigue asi cariño.


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2010)

Cerca de la MM50 y cumple con la proye por pérdida del canal. Podría servir de soporte.


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2010)

Se que soy un cagon pero me bajo del barco.

En 2 dias con la señal perseguida desde hace semanas: 24,3 puntos con 5 minis.

Cuando forme tendencia mas suave, volveremos a la carga.


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2010)

Acciona -6,62%






Saludos


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2010)

Europa:













Para poner la situación del STOXX en perspectiva:


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

A mi hoy también me han dejado trasero de mono, aunque aun sigo dentro esperando recuperarme y el mercado para mi aun no ha cerrado.

Vamos al lío:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy han empezado el día metiendo un volumen bastante alto a la venta, pero hacia las 10 han recomprado toda la posición bajista, estamos hablando de más de 1000 contratos, algo que no se ve todos los días. Hacia las 11 han vuelto a la carga con una venta de 600 contratos, y algo más tarde otros 400, pero hacia las 15:30 han recomprado la mitad de ellos. A las 16 han metido de nuevo 1200 contratos en dos tandas de 600.

En subasta han comprado y han vendido al final, aunque las compras han superado a las ventas.

Parece que hoy hemos tenido el dia con más actividad desde hace mucho tiempo, no estoy acostumbrado a ver órdenes tan grandes y eso que ahora mi muestreo es más reducido, pero aun así se han superado récords. Parece que se han quedado cortos en bastante cantidad, aunque esperan gap alcista para mañana.


----------



## Desencantado (16 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Acciona -6,62%



*Acciona... la cadena!*


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2010)

La bajada ha pillado a pie cambiado a más de uno me parece a mí


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2010)

Mirar el comportamiento del SP ante la MM20 (tanto en cruces al alza como en cruces a la baja) desde hace muchos meses (en rango diario).

Salvo su ruptura con velas muy fuertes, se esta demostrando como una señal poderosa.

A la siguiente, los leoncios nos joderan. Buscaremos otra cosa.


----------



## qpvlde (16 Nov 2010)

Ahí va eso,

YouTube - El Equipo A - Me encanta que los planes salgan bien.wmv

ya era hora de que acertaramos un poquito para variar...18 centimetes más y hacemos plusvis, aunque viendo como se ha quedado todo igual mañana del tirón :fiufiu:se va un eurazo pabajo y me forro

saludos o


----------



## Veo_dolor (16 Nov 2010)

¿Alguien sabe que coño ha pasado hoy con Acciona para llevarse semejante ostiazo?


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2010)

¿vendra tito barbas dando pomada?


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> A mi hoy también me han dejado trasero de mono, aunque aun sigo dentro esperando recuperarme y el mercado para mi aun no ha cerrado.
> 
> ...




Cierto hoy un día movidito, esperamos estar en positivo en algún momento de la primera hora de negociación, ahí veremos si volvemos a mover volumen o se deja que se desangre esto.:cook:


----------



## qpvlde (16 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Algo así queremos...



me autocito, por si a alguien le sugiere algo

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2010)

Tercer rebote en los 1175.

Me da que el proximo no lo soporta.


----------



## debianita (16 Nov 2010)

El barbas ya puede ir sacando la saca o el chiringuito se desguana. Estas sesiones son para no pestanyear delante la pantalla.


----------



## debianita (16 Nov 2010)

Wanoooooooooo :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Nov 2010)

nos vamos a los 1040 

figura de murcielago , no vale la pena estar con el mete-saca , si estuviesen cortos desde los 11k 8:


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2010)

Absolutamente. Tenga en cuenta que todo canal atisbo de canal intradiario ha saltado hoy por los aires, así que hoy ha sido un día de los "descontrolados", de esos en los que se va la mano y los números dejan de servir.

Entiendo que ha tenido mucho que ver el rumor/noticia de la liquidación de la cartera europea de ese HF americano por valor de €3MM. La presión bajista que ha desatado ha sido una pasada.

En condiciones normales, hoy "no tocaba" romper ese suelo. Si ha ocurrido ha sido por el momento excepcional que vivimos.
Normal que todos los que seguimos los canales, hoy hayamos puesto cara de "wtf?". Créame que hemos sido muchos...





Pepitoria dijo:


> La bajada ha pillado a pie cambiado a más de uno me parece a mí


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Absolutamente. Tenga en cuenta que todo canal atisbo de canal intradiario ha saltado hoy por los aires, así que hoy ha sido un día de los "descontrolados", de esos en los que se va la mano y los números dejan de servir.
> 
> Entiendo que ha tenido mucho que ver el rumor/noticia de la liquidación de la cartera europea de ese HF americano por valor de €3MM. La presión bajista que ha desatado ha sido una pasada.
> 
> ...



Sólo hay que ver el control ferreo que tenía el ibex sobre los 10200 y como ha estallado por los aires bajando un -2,4% hasta los 10.095. Una pasada. 

Hoy parecía que no tocaba bajar. Mañana y posteriores días se tomaran la venganza


----------



## rafaxl (16 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Tercer rebote en los 1175.
> 
> Me da que el proximo no lo soporta.



Le pega esta cancion ahora:

[YOUTUBE]PJD1zJYT1KQ[/YOUTUBE]

Perdon por el off-topic.


----------



## Antiparras (16 Nov 2010)

Malditos usanos, quieren cerrar con el dow por encima del 11000 a toda costa


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2010)

He estado todo el día desconectada, pero sabía que había habido guano por como había aumentado el número de páginas del hilo...

Espero que los siemprebajistas hayáis tenido plusvis.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Nov 2010)

Al final no llego la sangre al rio, habria estado bien la verdad jejejeje. El 1175 aguanto bien bertok.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Nov 2010)

hay mucho movimiento en los futuros 8:


----------



## rafaxl (16 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay mucho movimiento en los futuros 8:



Cierto, ¿que se estara cociendo en irlanda? unoh garbansos, pero a esta hora no entra na!!


----------



## rafaxl (16 Nov 2010)

Noticias frescas mis jovenes padawanes:



> La negativa de Irlanda a aceptar ayuda ha hecho fracasar este martes el plan de rescate que preparaban la UE y el Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) para frenar el contagio de los problemas de deuda a otros países periféricos como Portugal y España y evitar una "crisis de supervivencia" de la eurozona.
> 
> Irlanda ha rechazado pedir asistencia del fondo de 750.000 millones de euros que se creó en mayo alegando que cuenta con financiación para su sector público al menos hasta mediados de 2011.
> 
> ...



Irlanda se niega a ser rescatada y hace fracasar el plan de rescate diseñado por Bruselas,Datos macroeconómicos, economía y política - Expansión.com


----------



## EL_LIMITE (16 Nov 2010)

Nada, nada, lo que procede es un acuerdo en horas nocturnas para que Irlanda pase por el aro y acepte la "ayuda - intervención" para luego mañana patapum para arriba otra vez a los mercados aunque nuestro chulIbex no se yo si necesitará las sabias palabras de nuestro querídisimo Jefe del Bobierno o que nuestra Ministra de Economía salga con unos nuevos compromisos y/o medidas para reducir el deficit, quien sabe si lo harán aunque me da que mañana es día para largos.

PD: Seguro que al final me como un owned.... jajajaja, es lo que pasa eso del sentimiento contrario.


----------



## JMHelsinki (16 Nov 2010)

Buenos días, 
¿Es posible comprar acciones de empresas chinas a través del mercado de Hong Kong?
¿En que divisa se pueden comprar? 
¿Encaso de poder comprarse solamente en Dolares de Hong Kong, se comporta el dolar de Hong Kong de una forma similar al Yuan? 
¿Conocéis alguna pagina que ofrezca ratios de empresas cotizadas chinas?

Gracias!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Nov 2010)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Buenos días,
> ¿Es posible comprar acciones de empresas chinas a través del mercado de Hong Kong?
> ¿En que divisa se pueden comprar?
> ¿Encaso de poder comprarse solamente en Dolares de Hong Kong, se comporta el dolar de Hong Kong de una forma similar al Yuan?
> ...



Espero que sea una cámara oculta.

En caso contrario, se trata de la típica pregunta sobre los swaps inversos sobre opciones en turbowarrants que todos sabemos a qué conduce.


----------



## qpvlde (17 Nov 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> me da que mañana es día para largos.



Buenos días!

Su falta de fe en San Guano es ofensiva...:8:

Sólo por eso ya se merece un Owned :no:

Fuera de coñas, veo muy dificil que consigan subir esto con el entorno volatilidad y de noticias noticiosas que corren por todos lados.

Yo pienso quedarme corto hasta el viernes a las 16:44, creo que la oportunidad para los largos será tras el vencimiento y apenas durará una parte de la semana que viene.

saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Nov 2010)

Buenos días 
Abrimos suavemente rojillos
Vamos que nos vamos.


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2010)

Primer corto en 10121. ya veremos si no me he precipitado.


----------



## Desencantado (17 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Noticias frescas mis jovenes padawanes:
> 
> Irlanda se niega a ser rescatada y hace fracasar el plan de rescate diseñado por Bruselas,Datos macroeconómicos, economía y política - Expansión.com



Resumen de la noticia: *Dublín se la mete Dublada*.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2010)

Ya nos reiremos

Salgado descarta nuevas medidas de ajuste porque ve poco riesgo de contagio - 2608964 - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2010)

Cägüen... ¿por qué las llamadas de teléfono más chorras se producen siempre en los momentos más inoportunos? Me han hecho perder la opción clara de meter otro cortito más arriba, para, al menos, cubrir el anterior...


----------



## qpvlde (17 Nov 2010)

atentos que a las 10 se desguana fijo!)...o eso espero:::


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2010)

Se repite lo de ayer... ya ha salido Salgado descartando medidas porque no hay riesgo... y acto seguido los ánimos en el IBEx decaen... 

Ahora le tocaría a Blanco... y a la doce... tantarantán...!! nuestro ínclito y nunca bien ponderado presidente se dirigiría a la nación... ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2010)

La estadística que describí ayer de máximo o mínimo intradiario en la primera media hora de sesión, ayer no se cumplió. 10/11 de los últimos 11 días.

Hoy tenemos un mínimo en 10074 y un máximo (a las 9:33h o) en 10146. Veremos si se cumple...

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Nov 2010)

cds ejpain 265 +6 points


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2010)

LCASC, ese rango va a ser estrecho para lo que tenemos hoy sobre el tapete...


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Nov 2010)

Estamos haciendo pullback al HCH??


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> LCASC, ese rango va a ser estrecho para lo que tenemos hoy sobre el tapete...



Hola Atman... solo hablo de estadística, no de trading. Tiene un 91% de probabilidades que el índice se vaya por donde rompa antes, o el 10074 o el 10146. Veremos como sale hoy... o

Nota: Si lo quieren probar háganlo con papertrading, si lo hacen con dinero real, no se apalanquen mucho, si lo hacen y sale mal no quiero ninguna responsabilidad, si sale bien mi cuenta bancaria es 2100 2020 12 0002345672

Saludos...

PD: Warren, esa es mi estrategia... ese HCH tiene una proyección de 9960 más o menos...


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Nov 2010)

9950 es el soporte que mencionó ayer Market M
¿O dijo 10050?

Edit :Fue 10048


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2010)

Pues acabamos de romper máximos... así que si se cumple la estadística (y ayer no se cumplió...) ya hemos visto mínimo intradiarios. Sería bueno que nuestro gurú Pollastre nos dijera si su niña le indica más o menos esto...

Saludos...

PD: Me acaban de hacer una estadística de situación económica por teléfono... la confianza del mes que viene creo que saldrá negativa... )


----------



## xavigomis (17 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Atman... solo hablo de estadística, no de trading. Tiene un 91% de probabilidades que el índice se vaya por donde rompa antes, o el 10074 o el 10146. Veremos como sale hoy... o
> 
> Nota: Si lo quieren probar háganlo con papertrading, si lo hacen con dinero real, no se apalanquen mucho, si lo hacen y sale mal no quiero ninguna responsabilidad, si sale bien mi cuenta bancaria es 2100 2020 12 0002345672
> 
> ...




Parece que por arriba entonces....


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2010)

Fíjese usted, que le meto otro corto en 10155.


----------



## Lexuss (17 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Atman... solo hablo de estadística, no de trading. Tiene un 91% de probabilidades que el índice se vaya por donde rompa antes, o el 10074 o el 10146. Veremos como sale hoy... o
> 
> Nota: Si lo quieren probar háganlo con papertrading, si lo hacen con dinero real, no se apalanquen mucho, si lo hacen y sale mal no quiero ninguna responsabilidad, si sale bien mi cuenta bancaria es 2100 2020 12 0002345672
> 
> ...



Como obtienes esas probabilidades?

Tu tambien has sido papá? y que es, niño o "niña"? :XX:


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2010)

A los buenos días!

Yo para hoy espero un día algo lateral con algún sobresalto bajista pero no muy fuerte, de momento el guión se está cumpliendo.

Por otra parte me da la risa cuando sale la Salgado diciendo que 'no hay riesgo de contagio', como si esto se tratara de una gripe que la pillas sin querer )


----------



## qpvlde (17 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Yo para hoy espero un día algo lateral con algún sobresalto bajista pero no muy fuerte, de momento el guión se está cumpliendo.
> 
> Por otra parte me da la risa cuando sale la Salgado diciendo que 'no hay riesgo de contagio', como si esto se tratara de una gripe que la pillas sin querer )



Los miembros de nuestro adorado gobierno no pillan la gripe:8:

es lo que tiene cuando se es del planeta zetapeta, que ni los virus te quieren:XX:

espero que la frase de tenemos lo que nos merecemos no sea cierta, porque no creo que 46 millones de españoles se merezcan a esta gentuza

saludoso


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2010)

Lexuss dijo:


> Como obtienes esas probabilidades?
> 
> Tu tambien has sido papá? y que es, niño o "niña"? :XX:



De los últimos 10 días en los que lo he mirado...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...isto-el-ibex-35-noviembre-76.html#post3476465

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Nov 2010)

Lexuss dijo:


> Como obtienes esas probabilidades?
> 
> Tu tambien has sido papá? y que es, niño o "niña"? :XX:



Existen tratados sobre estadística de las figuras.


----------



## carvil (17 Nov 2010)

Buenos dias 


Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1180 soporte 1171



Salu2


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2010)

Hace años, cuando aun trabajaba me apunté a una página donde te enviaban ofertas de empleo, no me desuscribí porque me gusta ver que hay y que pagan por ahí, pero el caso es que hoy me han enviado este par de interesantes ofertas:



> Our client, a leading tier 1 Investment Bank has experienced enormous success throughout this year and now hopes to continue this success by expanding their High Frequency Trading team. They currently seek a talented Electronic Trading Engineer to jointheir team and develop cutting-edge technologies to maintain the success of the trading team and to manage the daily operations of the high frequency trading system. This is a front office role, where you will work directly with the traders and quants.Reporting directly to the Head Trader, this is a great opportunity for you to forge relationships that could pave your future career development. The ideal Electronic Trading Engineer will have the following skill set: - Degree, MSc or PhD in ComputerScience or equivalent - Previous experience in a development role - C++ programming ability - Unix, Linux and Windows - Database systems, SQL, Oracle, Sybase etc. - ******ing- Perl/ Python/ Awk/ Bash etc. would be beneficial but isn`t essential - Keeninterest in mathematics and finance - Ability to take on a high level of responsibility from day one - Strong communication skills so can work efficiently with the traders and quants - Previous experience within Commodities or FX is preferred but isn`tessential The responsibilities of the Electronic Trading Engineer will be: - Manage the daily operations for the High Frequency Trading system - First-point of contact for trading operations and support - Perform complex systems development, maintenanceand analysis - Ensure the support and development of new trading initiatives This is an amazing opportunity to gain immense exposure to a leading high frequency trading system and to learn from the very best in their field. If you would like to takeadvantage of this amazing opportunity then please forward a word formatted CV to or call /



Y otra que parece similar:



> My client is a top, exclusive, city-based hedge fund management firm, with an excellent reputation its unique approach to trading and technology. Through continued success and growth, the firm is seeking a motivated and intelligent C++ developer, who willtake a high impact role in the development of the automated systematic trading platform. The firm trades on a number of the worlds markets and the developer will take an extremely forward facing role in the development of the system, gaining huge exposureto trading and research. You will monitor the trading activity and enhance and optimize the system. The developer will be part of a small, focused team of talented technologists and you will be expected to take the lead on a number of ad hoc and long termstrategic projects, thus excellent communication skills and ambition are paramount for this role. The firm places a huge emphasis on technology, recognizing that cutting edge technology is at the heart of their success, thus this is an excellentopportunity for a business facing developer to continue to expand their passion for technology whilst gaining immense knowledge of the financial markets. Ideal Skill Set for Exclusive Hedge Fund - Systematic Trading Developer (C++, Unix, Python) - Frontoffice experience (working on a trading floor would be a huge plus) - C++ - Unix - Perl/Python - Full software development lifecycle - Excellent communication skills - Knowledge of trading and financial derivatives - Top academic background in ComputerScience, Maths, Physics etc This is a great opportunity for a strong technologist looking to gain greater business exposure and a huge insight into trading. Through working in a small, focused firm, in which collaborative thinking and communication isencouraged, the technologist will also be expected to play a hand in research and analysis of the markets. This role is thus ideally suited to a top C++ developer who has a desire to break away from pure IT and use their analytical and financialknowledge also. As a dynamic and successful firm, remuneration will be highly competitive, with an unbeatable bonus potential. If you are strong C++ developer, looking to move into the hedge fund space, please apply to or call



Creo que esto es interesante para saber que tecnología usan y que es lo que están tratando de desarrollar los leoncios, las ofertas son para el Reino Unido, of course!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2010)

En el 1019x-1020x se jugará esta partida. O hacemos un pull-back al HCH hasta el 9960, o activamos el HCHi, tapamos el hueco de ayer y nos vamos "muy arriba"...

Saludos...

Edito: Cuando digo "muy arriba" serían unos 500 puntos desde la neck-line, 10850-10900...


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Nov 2010)

En las ofertas de empleo, falta incluir que sean capaces de hacer divertidos gif animados como estos....para entretenerse

De momento día aburrido, aguantamos con posiciones abiertas de ayer. Aparecen objetivos por arriba, pero con baja probabilidad aún. Zonas de 10240 y 10356.

Por abajo zona de pánico 10030. Hemos aumentado posiciones en los recortes de la mañana y el punto hasta donde aguantamos pérdidas es ese.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Misterio (17 Nov 2010)

Spread subiendo.



> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,64% (última actualización 10:45)
> Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,57% (última actualización 10:49)
> Spread de nuestra deuda: 207 pb


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Spread subiendo.



De momento nada preocupante...>210 hay que empezar a estar atento

>220 han empezado a meternos caña.


----------



## debianita (17 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Spread subiendo.



Mañana hay subastas de obligaciones del estado a 10 y 30 años :: hasta nuestros nietos tendrán que pagar esta fiesta de unos pocos


----------



## Misterio (17 Nov 2010)

Más noticias frescas...



> Grecia	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Un portavoz del ministro de economía, ese que antes dijo que retrasaba la ayuda a Grecia de diciembre a enero, dice que no se refería a la parte de Austria, sino de toda la UE. Vamos, que lo ha puesto peor.




Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2010)

Señores, le están ustedes metiendo miedito a mis cortos...

Edito: Gracias Misterio... ven señores como el griego tambien sirve?


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Más noticias frescas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues carpatos se ha adelantado: de momento, claro


> "También hablamos sobre Grecia brevemente y el tramo griego se retrasará hasta enero y no se pagará en diciembre. *Estamos esperando a ver las cifras de Grecia pero tiene un aspecto significativamente mejor ahora". El ministro no explicó si esto se refería solamente a la contribución de Austria o al paquete de ayuda completo*.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Nov 2010)

Baltic Dry -1,8% 2219
Hoy tampoco nos estamos recuperando


----------



## qpvlde (17 Nov 2010)

esto tiene pinta de despeñe inminente, demasiado débil para trepar por un risco tan vertical como el que se dejó ayer a ultima hora:rolleye:


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2010)

esperate que van a dar las doce...


----------



## Misterio (17 Nov 2010)

Mala subasta de Portugal y al mercado le ha dado igual, conclusión hoy toca subir por el artículo 33.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Nov 2010)

€ se relaja 1,3498


----------



## qpvlde (17 Nov 2010)

Vaya tostón::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2010)

Del GEAB Nº49...

Activos de la Reserva Federal USA 2008-10:






El GEAB N°49 está disponible! Alerta Crisis sistémica global - Primer Trimestre 2011: Superación del umbral crítico de la desarticulación geopolítica mundial

Saludos...


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2010)

Bueno, pues ahora cierro esos cortos... De verdad, que me habeis dado miedito...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 Nov 2010)

Interesante, muy interesante. Hard assets en aumento.

http://labolsaendirecto.com/datos_macroeconomicos/algodon-paladio-cafe-y-plata-los-ganadores-del-ultimo-ano/


----------



## qpvlde (17 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, pues ahora cierro esos cortos... De verdad, que me habeis dado miedito...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

necesitamos ayuda, no se me baje del barco, que lo suben a la luna:


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> necesitamos ayuda, no se me baje del barco, que lo suben a la luna:



No te preocupes hombre, ahora si que bajará de verdad, tenemos nuevos elementos de sentimiento contrario en el hilo 

Ya que zulopata nos ha abandonado...:S


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya que zulopata nos ha abandonado...:S



Se le hecha en falta.


----------



## qpvlde (17 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No te preocupes hombre, ahora si que bajará de verdad, tenemos nuevos elementos de sentimiento contrario en el hilo
> 
> Ya que zulopata nos ha abandonado...:S



También es verdad:Baile:


----------



## rafaxl (17 Nov 2010)

De carpatos:



> Datos de EEUU, refinanciaciones [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> En las ofertas de empleo, falta incluir que sean capaces de hacer divertidos gif animados como estos....para entretenerse
> 
> De momento día aburrido, aguantamos con posiciones abiertas de ayer. Aparecen objetivos por arriba, pero con baja probabilidad aún. Zonas de 10240 y 10356.
> 
> ...



¿No sabrás quién está tirando todo ese papel en momentos clave, verdad?

A las 10:30 y a las 13:30 más o menos.

Lo de las 10:30 en unos momentos en que el SP parecía que subía, como si hubieran querido coger liquidez para arrearle fuerte más tarde. A las 12 creo que lo han intentado recomprando todo lo vendido, pero el precio ni se ha movido.

A las 13:30 más o menos lo mismo, recomprando poco después.

Es lo que yo veo en mis gráficos, tal vez cualquier parecido con la realidad sea pura coincidencia.


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿No sabrás quién está tirando todo ese papel en momentos clave, verdad?
> 
> A las 10:30 y a las 13:30 más o menos.
> 
> ...




Le cuento
Sobre las 10.30, se han realizado parte de beneficios de ayer.
Se ha vuelto a comprar sobre las 11, cebando poco a poco. Volviendo a realizar una hora más tarde. Hemos cortado cuando hemos visto que no hay recorrido.

Ahora estamos comprando de nuevo poco a poco, veamos hasta donde estira. Si vemos alguna debilidad realizamos en seguida y vuelta a los 10100.

No variará mucho de lo que han hecho el resto, más o menos manejamos los mismos niveles.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Nov 2010)

Cual es la excusa ahora?? me hace gracia todo esto madre mia.

En fin, bernanke esta cocinando los datos para que salgan peor que malos??



> INICIO VIVIENDAS NUEVAS EEUU
> 
> Octubre -11,7% 519.000 vs -1,6% esperado 600.000 esperado y 588.000 septiembre.


----------



## Misterio (17 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Cual es la excusa ahora?? me hace gracia todo esto madre mia.
> 
> En fin, bernanke esta cocinando los datos para que salgan peor que malos??



El ipc que ha salido más bajo de lo esperado, por lo que leo en otras páginas ese dato esta manipulado al máximo ya que si que están subiendo los precios.

Dicho de otra manera hacen creer que el QE2 no esta haciendo subir los precios y se puede seguir con la manguera de billetes.

Aun así estamos muy aburridos hoy, no se que pasará al final.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2010)

Menudo empujón le van a dar al euro con esos datos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No te preocupes hombre, ahora si que bajará de verdad, tenemos nuevos elementos de sentimiento contrario en el hilo
> 
> Ya que zulopata nos ha abandonado...:S



Pues la verdad es que el forero atman lo está clavando... :Aplauso:

Los máximos y mínimos relevantes de los últimos días son:
-Mínimo 9891 del viernes pasado
-Máximo 10377,7 de antes de ayer

Fibo38,2% de ese movimiento: 10076 (mínimo de hoy)
Fibo50% 10135
Fibo61,8% 10192 (Resistencia 10200 que decía esta mañana y posible pull-back al HCH)

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2010)

Un grande regresa

La calle del muro Blog Archive La OPV del año la tenemos hoy: vuelve General Motors - elEconomista.es


----------



## xavigomis (17 Nov 2010)

Repetid conmigo: POMO DAY, POMO DAY...


----------



## qpvlde (17 Nov 2010)

Yo me salgo, creo que atman tiene razon. Paso de sufrir con mis cortos, que por lo menos ahora aun tengo plusvis. Reduciendo perdidas...


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2010)

Pues a mi me parece que si el S&P no logra superar el 1180 volveremos a tener un poco de guano, pero estamos un poco laterales hoy.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 Nov 2010)

Carpatos:

_Strauss-Kahn comenta que no cree que Europa se recupere el año que viene. Deja claro que muchos están usando las monedas como armas políticas y que esto es un peligro. Opina, que el milagro alemán no va a seguir si otras economías de la UE siguen con problemas. Por fin alguien con sentido común..._


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2010)

yo creo que ahora el ibex quiere subir. Estoy pendiente de yankilandia, para ver si sube, pero yo creo que con los datos que hay, no va a ser apoyo. Así que... puede pasar de tó. yo de momento sigo fuera y probablemente hasta mañana....


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> yo creo que ahora el ibex quiere subir. Estoy pendiente de yankilandia, para ver si sube, pero yo creo que con los datos que hay, no va a ser apoyo. Así que... puede pasar de tó. yo de momento sigo fuera y probablemente hasta mañana....



Hasta que no queden claras las intenciones del astado, mejor verlo desde detras de la barrera.


----------



## tarrito (17 Nov 2010)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Se le hecha en falta.



sip! yo también 

se le echa en falta (sin "h") por favor

de nada


----------



## Misterio (17 Nov 2010)

Interesantes novedades.



> Mundo hedge Fund. Novedades importantes.	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 Nov 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> sip! yo también
> 
> se le echa en falta (sin "h") por favor
> 
> de nada



 :o ::

Se nota que no soy de letras?


----------



## rafaxl (17 Nov 2010)

Veo que el ibex sigue la tonica habitual de sube-baja dia si dia no. El euro parece que recupera, a que al final no hay rescate de irlanda....


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2010)

Como dice Mulder los 1180 del futuro del SP... no me parece que tengan muchas ganas de salir al ruedo, aunque ahora mismo está dando un arreón... se están complicando la vida en 1177


----------



## rafaxl (17 Nov 2010)

El ibex, la puta de los mercados. Todos la soban, la manipulan y se la "tiran" cuando les da la gana jejejje.


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2010)

Al loro:

(Reuters) - The United States should use all available tools, including labeling China a currency manipulator, to put pressure on Beijing to raise the value of its yuan, a U.S. watchdog panel said on Wednesday.

Básicamente, puede suponer un aumento de las barreras arancelarias.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Nov 2010)

Uiui estan violando el 1180 del sp... atense los cinturones que podemos someternos a varias G.


----------



## pollastre (17 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sería bueno que nuestro gurú Pollastre nos dijera si su niña le indica más o menos esto...
> 
> Saludos...



Aquí el gurú del pollo frito. Nadie los cocina más crujientes que Pollastre.

Lo siento, pero acabo de entrar al foro y he visto ahora vuestros mensajes. De todas formas os dejo lo que tengo para el intradiario de hoy desde las 8:00am de esta mañana, aunque ya sea "algo" tarde:

atencion: estos valores son para el DAX, que es lo que la niña está sacando ahora mismo. Trasladar al chulibex según convenga.

Techo: interno => 6693, externo/absoluto => 6723

Suelo: interno => 6624, externo/absoluto => 6581

Expected_close => 6684


----------



## tarrito (17 Nov 2010)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> :o ::
> 
> Se nota que no soy de letras?



lo digo por su bien ... como de economía tengo muy poco que aportar, pues eso!

me gusta leeros y aprender


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2010)

A ver que me pierdo... el Dow y el SP en negativo (por poco)... pero todos los sectoriales importantes (excepto telcos) están en positivo. ¿cómo se como eso?


----------



## rafaxl (17 Nov 2010)

Joder que peponismo de repente no?? ibex a por los 200 descarado, maricon el ultimo.


----------



## pollastre (17 Nov 2010)

Fíjate en el mínimo común múltiplo:

C++, Unix, matemáticas avanzadas, quants.

Me suena bastante en estos últimos meses míos ::

Lo único que echo en falta en esa oferta al respecto de mi día a día, es la sección HPC (High Performance Computing), pero casi lo veo lógico: "ellos" no tienen los problemas que tengo yo, que me veo forzado a sacar petróleo de un servidor de apenas €5000. Supongo que, dado el tipo de hardware al que ellos tienen acceso, no necesitan andar haciendo malabarismos con GPGPU ni similar: directamente comprarán workstations de a €30K la pieza, las pondrán en configuración grid/render farm, y a correr.





Mulder dijo:


> Hace años, cuando aun trabajaba me apunté a una página donde te enviaban ofertas de empleo, no me desuscribí porque me gusta ver que hay y que pagan por ahí, pero el caso es que hoy me han enviado este par de interesantes ofertas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Nov 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ed2FWNWwE3I&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

En el documental se habla de la crisis actual pero peca de fantasioso y señala culpables. Dejando ésto a un lado es un vídeo muy interesante para acercarnos un poco más al mundo de las finanzas cuantitativas.

Los Quants son una figura polémica en el mundo financiero. Con un impresionante curriculum científico-técnico a las espaldas (normalment doctores en matemáticas, física o ciencias de la computación) se dedican a innovar de manera continuada en el arte del trading, obteniendo enormes beneficios económicos directos y ayudando a construir un cuerpo teórico mejor para la economía financiera.

http://tradingautomatico.net/quant-analistas-cuantitativo/


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Nov 2010)

A ver si alcanzamos ya el primer objetivo, vaya mañanita....


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2010)

yo creo que esto se nos viene abajo... pero sigo fuera.


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2010)

Pues yo no se que son exactamente los quants, pero hace relativamente poco tuve delante mio un sesudo documento donde se describían, aunque en ese momento tenía prisa y no pude leerlo.

Lo interesante del tema es que se usan para detectar ineficiencias en los precios.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> yo creo que esto se nos viene abajo... pero sigo fuera.



Pues no se si se vendra abajo, viendo que el euro sube tiene pinta de que los usanos estan metiendo billetes a mansalva o algo raro pasa entonces ya que viendo que irlanda rechaza todo deberia estar por los suelos no?

Edito: vuelve a subir el spread y los cds, siguen metiendo miedo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Nov 2010)

¿Qué coño pasa en 10220-10230?

¿Vive el lobo ahí?


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo no se que son exactamente los quants, pero hace relativamente poco tuve delante mio un sesudo documento donde se describían, aunque en ese momento tenía prisa y no pude leerlo.
> 
> Lo interesante del tema es que se usan para detectar ineficiencias en los precios.



http://www.rsme.es/comis/mujmat/mujer-ciencia/presentacion/TeresaMartinez_slides.pdf


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Qué coño pasa en 10220-10230?
> 
> ¿Vive el lobo ahí?



En la zona del 10240 está el primer nivel, como dije esta mañana.

Alguno se ha asustado y ha pulsado vender antes de llegar....


----------



## pollastre (17 Nov 2010)

Los quants son los "practicioners" del quantum trading, nada más (y nada menos). Son señores multidisciplinares, que aúnan habilidades de programación, matemáticas, y conocimientos del mercado. 

Es una combinación extraña, y por lo tanto bien retribuída. Esas ofertas de trabajo que habéis listado son de ese palo.

El quantum trading es lo que subyace en el HFT, micro-operaciones rapidísimas y de poco volumen, apoyadas por hardware dedicado exclusivamente al calculo probabilístico de las posibilidades de éxito. 

Este concepto de "quantum trading" proviene a su vez del concepto de mecánica cuántica, donde una multitud de procesos microscópicos - aparentemente inconexos y sujetos al azar indeterminista - devienen en un efecto macroscópico visible y bien determinado.

Esto es, una multitud de micro-operaciones pequeñas, aparentemente inocuas y sin relación entre ellas, forman en realidad parte de un todo, de una operación "iceberg" de colocación de un gran paquete en el mercado. Se busca conseguir el efecto macro, a partir de multitud de pequeños efectos micro.

Mecánica cuántica pura, en versión financiera.
De una belleza técnica impresionante, si me preguntáis. Disfruto con esto desde hace muchos meses.




Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo no se que son exactamente los quants, pero hace relativamente poco tuve delante mio un sesudo documento donde se describían, aunque en ese momento tenía prisa y no pude leerlo.
> 
> Lo interesante del tema es que se usan para detectar ineficiencias en los precios.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No te preocupes hombre, ahora si que bajará de verdad, tenemos nuevos elementos de sentimiento contrario en el hilo
> 
> Ya que zulopata nos ha abandonado...:S





La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Se le hecha en falta.



No me den por muerto tan pronto jovenes :no:

Lo que pasa es que quizas me cambie de casa y ando a 1000 por hora, no les abandono ¿que iban a hacer sin mi ? 

Joder pollastre el que lea tus post debe pensar que acabaste la EGB


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2010)

Lástima haberme quedado fuera...


----------



## pollastre (17 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Joder pollastre el que lea tus post debe pensar que acabaste la EGB



jajajajjaja Capitán Maricón-son ::::


----------



## qpvlde (17 Nov 2010)

Un poco mas parriba y me meto corto en BBVA, pero mas arriba de donde lo deje, que mañana con lo de la ampliación me da que le van a dar a base de bien...


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Nov 2010)

Vaya tostón de día. Menos mal que en positivo, pero con posiciones abiertas. Veamos si ha sido la decisión correcta.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2010)

Pues ya me he salido de todos los largos... limpito me he quedado para mañana... 

El mínimo de la primera media hora ha sido válido una vez más, 11/12 en la estadística. Alguien podría programarla y hacer un backtesting de los últimos meses/años a ver que tal funciona...? 

Benditaliquidez lo que tiene el 10220 es que el pull-back al HCH que he pintado esta mañana... (al tick)







Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Nov 2010)

En subasta he visto una operación gordísima.

ED: no me cuadra nada, creo que el volumen está algo distorsionado por el vencimiento.


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> En subasta he visto una operación gordísima.



Yo también 

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy hemos tenido una jornada a tope de actividad durante todas las horas del día y muchas operaciones gordas a lo largo de la sesión, parece que volvemos repentinamente a la normalidad pero ya veremos cuanto dura.

Han empezado el día colocando un buen paquetón en los primeros minutos pero unos pocos minutos después se han arrepentido y han empezado a meter largos eclipsando el primer lote, poco después de las 11 han metido un gran paquete de cortos, 2843 contratos a la venta el día ha ido cuesta abajo (en lo que se refiere a volumen) con algunas compras de poca monta intercaladas, aunque casi a las 14 han recomprado unos 1000 contratos, a partir de ahí han comprado y vendido pero no parecía que quisieran ir a ningún sitio.

En subasta han vendido con fuerza también, más de 1100 contratos y es la única operación que tengo.

Parece que mañana esperan gap a la baja fuerte y no me cabe ninguna duda de que en este momento están cortos. Parece que mañana vamos a tener festival.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2010)

Mulder, a mi el Full1110 (que es el que supongo que miras), me da que ha tenido el volumen más alto desde el 13 de octubre, con un volumen total de 38.892 contratos, el konkorde sobre este futuro, me da compra de manos fuertes y venta de débiles...

¿?

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo también
> 
> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.
> 
> ...



¿No crees que el vencimiento puede tener mucho que ver en que haya tanto ir y venir de operaciones gordas?

Es que no tiene sentido que se negocien casi 3000 contratos en 15 segundos y el precio casi no se mueva, eso es un traspaso de posiciones o una operación de cierre simultáneo de posiciones en contado y futuro.

O que alguien con más conocimientos y medios me lo explique. :


----------



## pyn (17 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Los quants son los "practicioners" del quantum trading, nada más (y nada menos). Son señores multidisciplinares, que aúnan habilidades de programación, matemáticas, y conocimientos del mercado.
> 
> Es una combinación extraña, y por lo tanto bien retribuída. Esas ofertas de trabajo que habéis listado son de ese palo.
> 
> ...



Usted es empresaurio, monte una empresa de ese estilo, yo pongo capital de 1000000 mortadelos.


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2010)

Titular del Economista... "Rebotando con más miedo que vergüenza". 

Por cierto, que éstos anuncian a bombo y platillo su "Ecotrader"... alguienlo ha visto? me pierdo algo? porque a mí me parece un pestiño...


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿No crees que el vencimiento puede tener mucho que ver en que haya tanto ir y venir de operaciones gordas?
> 
> Es que no tiene sentido que se negocien casi 3000 contratos en 15 segundos y el precio casi no se mueva, eso es un traspaso de posiciones o una operación de cierre simultáneo de posiciones en contado y futuro.
> 
> O que alguien con más conocimientos y medios me lo explique. :



Desde luego esto debe tener bastante que ver con los manejos raros del vencimiento pero he visto demasiado volumen de cortos hoy sobre los largos, aunque de estos también hemos tenido bastante.

Es muy probable que mañana nos la metan doblada y se den el gran subidón.

edito: la ampliación del BBVA creo que empieza el día 19, me da que mañana lo tiran y el 19 con la noticia ya lo suben, es la jugada típica


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2010)

Lo que va a ser para cagarse puede ser esto

De Cárpatos

_Vean esta cita de Reuters:

La tendencia del banco central de China de subir las tasas de interés cerca del vigésimo día del mes convierte al próximo viernes en una "ventana sensible" para un alza de tasas, dijo el miércoles un diario oficial citando a analistas no identificados. 
El informe publicado en el China Securities Journal no incluyó declaraciones de ningún funcionario y se basó en una lectura potencialmente errónea de la historia de toma de decisiones del banco central. _


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes
Yo cuando he visto el pepinazo de volumen de las 11;45,he pensado en papelón y guano.Pero veo que lo han reconducido.






Mulder
Konkorde marca compra leoncia,huida gaceril.
El mundo al revés::


----------



## sapito (17 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues ya me he salido de todos los largos... limpito me he quedado para mañana...
> 
> El mínimo de la primera media hora ha sido válido una vez más, 11/12 en la estadística. Alguien podría programarla y hacer un backtesting de los últimos meses/años a ver que tal funciona...?
> 
> ...



Tirando de los últimos años del contado del IBEX, en concreto 2684 días me sale :
... el máximo se hizo a las 9 ( es decir de 9:00 a 9:59) 940 veces!!
... el mínimo se hizo a las 9 ( es decir de 9:00 a 9:59) 908 veces!!
... el máximo y mínimo 53 (ambos en esa franja)

Antes de las 10 hemos visto el max o min del día 2 de cada tres veces.

No descarto errores en el proceso, lo he hecho un poco rápido a partir de unas tablas que hice hace un par de días y que tengo pendiente revisar.
(Si el max/min se toca varias veces en un día, cojo la primera hora en la que se alcance)

A ver si tengo tiempo y me curro un resumen por horas/dias de la semana. (Si me concretas otras estadísticas puedo intentar sacarlas).

EDIT: Efectvivamente había errores en los datos 9:930

máximos de 9 a 9:29 incluido: 743
minimos " " : 701
ambos "" : 15


----------



## qpvlde (17 Nov 2010)

Yo no entiendo mucho de todo esto, pero mañana habrá guano verdad?

me he quedado corto con casi todo y espero acertar :Baile:, 

Los usanos se desguanarán a última hora y esta noche se cocinará un mega gap a la baja que pondrá mañana mi cuenta en órbita.

saludos


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Mulder
> Konkorde marca compra leoncia,huida gaceril.
> El mundo al revés::



Como invento español que es, te aconsejo no fiarte del konkorde con los valores patrios. Si es para extranjeros bien, pero los cuidadores de aquí ya han aprendido a manipularlo.

Eso no quiere decir que siempre lo hagan pero le daría un cierto margen a la duda.

Y el S&P no está consiguiendo pasar de 1180 con claridad.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2010)

sapito dijo:


> Tirando de los últimos años del contado del IBEX, en concreto 2684 días me sale :
> ... el máximo se hizo a las 9 ( es decir de 9:00 a 9:59) 940 veces!!
> ... el mínimo se hizo a las 9 ( es decir de 9:00 a 9:59) 908 veces!!
> ... el máximo y mínimo 53 (ambos en esa franja)
> ...



Muchas gracias sapito!!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

En el corto plazo me han salido unos datos muy parecidos:
-De 29 días: 7 fallos, 1 da el máximo y el mínimo relativo en la primera hora y el resto (21) da un máximo o un mínimo relativo. 9 mínimos y 12 máximos, de los cuales 5 y 8 en la vela de 9h a 9h30 y 4 y 2 en la vela de las 9h30 a las 10h...

Saludos...


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2010)

Pienso que a alguno de los habituales de este hilo, le gustará este artículo/curiosidad.:

Gaming the System With High-Frequency Trading | Gadget Lab | Wired.com

Como resumen: ¿quien compra la fibra óptica de mejor calidad, fuera del alcance del resto de los mortales? Las High Frequency Traders, que están dispuestas a gastarse auténticas fortunas en conectar los centros financieros de todo el mundo con nuevo cableado más rápido y con mayor ancho de banda, con el único objetivo de arañar unos milisegundos vitales para su operativa.

¿Que queréis que os diga? El HFT como curiosidad está bien, pero como realidad a medio plazo, no me gusta nada la idea.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Nov 2010)

no huele a guano ? ::


----------



## sapito (17 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Muchas gracias sapito!!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> En el corto plazo me han salido unos datos muy parecidos:
> -De 29 días: 7 fallos, 1 da el máximo y el mínimo relativo en la primera hora y el resto (21) da un máximo o un mínimo relativo. 9 mínimos y 12 máximos, de los cuales 5 y 8 en la vela de 9h a 9h30 y 4 y 2 en la vela de las 9h30 a las 10h...
> ...



Ficha que he cambiado parte de los datos.


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no huele a guano ? ::



Pues si, algo maloliente flota en el éter


----------



## rafaxl (17 Nov 2010)

Mulder, aguanto el 1180 del SP al final. He de quitarme el sombrero.


----------



## qpvlde (17 Nov 2010)

esto tiene buena pinta, jejeje

mañana a meterle traya a BBVA, es el día, Hay que dejarlo en 7 €

respecto al olor a guano...definitivamente SI, huele y mucho a guano:baba::baba::baba:

Esta noche los chinitos nos servirán en bandeja de plata unos certificados para entretener a tonuel::::


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (17 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> Pienso que a alguno de los habituales de este hilo, le gustará este artículo/curiosidad.:
> 
> Gaming the System With High-Frequency Trading | Gadget Lab | Wired.com
> 
> ...



¿Esto sale en el wired de este mes? Creo que en la universidad lo tenemos.


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> esto tiene buena pinta, jejeje
> 
> mañana a meterle traya a BBVA, es el día, Hay que dejarlo en 7 €
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que mañana subiremos con fuerza, aunque no se si sucederá lo mismo con el BBVA.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que mañana subiremos con fuerza, aunque no se si sucederá lo mismo con el BBVA.



Toca subir mañana?? bueno hay subasta del tesoro no?? algo influira digo yo...


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (17 Nov 2010)

Aprovechando una colaboración para La Información he preparado un análisis de Nokia, Motorola y Alcatel.

La verdad es que por falta de tiempo no sigo acciones de este tipo normalmente, pero me han dejado acojonado los gráficos. Virgen santa la que habrán preparado a multitud de tiernas gacelas. Así, ¿como va a invertir la gente en bolsa?...

Análisis de Nokia, Motorola y Alcatel. La importancia de los stop-loss. | Opciones y Futuros

En fin, creo que al final ha quedado un análisis bastante didáctico


----------



## rafaxl (18 Nov 2010)

Ya empieza todo (menos el ibex) a mirar hacia arriba poco a poco, al menos en igmarkets.


----------



## atman (18 Nov 2010)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> ¿Esto sale en el wired de este mes? Creo que en la universidad lo tenemos.



No sé si te refieres a la edición en papel. Si es así no tengo ni idea. El artículo está fechado el 11 de noviembre y a mi me ha llegado hoy al Google Reader que es donde recopilo toda la información de fondo, después de filtrar el sistema de fuentes vía Pipes. Como el artículo está montado sobre el mapa de Primetrica, busca un poco sobre la compañía o sobre ese genio nunca bien ponderado llamado Kurzweil.

Edito: pues mire, buscando encontré esto a la primera y es mejor que el Wired. Por eso me gusta tratar con fuentes.
when-the-speed-of-light-is-too-slow Para los que no sepan mucho sobre HFT ahí explican creo que bastante bien el tema.

...lo que extraña es que estoy suscrito a varias fuentes de Kurzweil y ese artículo me ha llegado por Wired y no directo... tal vez me llegue mañana.


----------



## atman (18 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que mañana subiremos con fuerza, aunque no se si sucederá lo mismo con el BBVA.



Pues mire que no quería decir yo nada, porque parece soy el "notas", pero... a mí me da tambien que habrá subidas. Aunque no dudo que el BBVA vaya hacer de las suyas y eso afecte al índice.


----------



## Claca (18 Nov 2010)

Buenos días

Cuelgo la encuesta semanal de sentimiento:

Alcista 26.1% (46.7%)
Neutral 18.9% (10.3%)
Bajista 55.0% (43%)

Se diría, pues, que el rebote podría continuar sin problemas. La otra lectura, por eso, es que el sentimiento acumulado empieza a ser muy alcista, es decir, contrariamente a las anteriores caídas, se percibe que los peques estamos cada vez más dispuestos a entrar largos en el mercado. Mucho cuidado con pensar que no lo dejan caer, porque los bancos ya han dado muestras claras de debilidad y a la que Telefónica se descuelgue, las caídas podrían ser muy rápidas y totalmente verticales. 

Cambiando de tema. Llevaba tiempo dando el coñazo con esto:



Claca dijo:


> Es precipitado decirlo, pero creo que el Nikkei se puede ir a buscar la MM200 que queda ligeramente por encima de los 10.000. Es un índice que va a su puta bola, pero tendría sentido que las demás bolsas aguantaran todavía un poco si eso sucede.



Han mareado mucho la perdiz, pero, finalmente, parece que van a por ello. La trampa que hicieron rompiendo el lateral por abajo fue magistral, con parada justo en el 61% del impulso alcista anterior. A mí, desde luego, me habrían echado, y eso que desde el comienzo insistí en que la cuña tenía muchas probabilidades de cumplirse.

En cuanto a USA:



Claca dijo:


> Cerca de la MM50 y cumple con la proye por pérdida del canal. Podría servir de soporte.









Y aguanta... veremos qué sale de este apoyo.


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2010)

A los buenos días!

Vaya pedazo de gap, no nos quieren dejar nada para la sesión, que malditos...


----------



## qpvlde (18 Nov 2010)

:8:

::

::::::

:vomito::vomito::vomito:

::::::

:´´(

Espero que lo que decis de BBVA sea verdad y vaya al revés...:


----------



## carvil (18 Nov 2010)

Buenos dias 


Resistencia en el E-Mini 1188-90 soporte 1182


Salu2


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2010)

El SP vuelve a testar la directriz bajista superior del canal que le guiaba desde el 9 de Noviembre.


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Nov 2010)

Buenos días
T5 anuncia ampliación de capital
Quiero sangre

Bertok
Veo que ustec tambien sintoniza mi canal favorito.
A ver si lo contiene.Los fut vienen verdes


----------



## Misterio (18 Nov 2010)

Ya nos la han dado con queso por lo que veo.


----------



## qpvlde (18 Nov 2010)

Bueno, ni tan mal, parece que haga lo que haga hoy el ibex, BBVA se despeña... voy a aguantar un poco, aunque me dan bastante yuyu las subidas de Asia...auqnue tendremos que cerrar el gap digo yo.

saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Nov 2010)

acabo de cerrar largos de ayer con dobles plusvis de ayer y hoy 

abro cortos :no:

digame market ¿ ustedes tambien han hecho caja ya o esperan hasta los 10500 ? que suelo ve por abajo ¿ veremos el entorno de los diezmiles pelados?


----------



## pyn (18 Nov 2010)

Alguien sabe qué le pasa al ETF este "LYX ETF INVERSO IBX", su cotización marca 0.0 parece como si no se estuviese negociando ¿?¿?¿?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2010)

parece que el ibex se desinfla


----------



## qpvlde (18 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> parece que el ibex se desinfla



jejejeje

:baba::baba:


----------



## Misterio (18 Nov 2010)

Por cierto sube la bolsa mientrás habla ZP y eso que esta diciendo las mentiras de siempre acojonante.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Nov 2010)

Ya le vale al Ibex, no me había sentido tan puteado como esta semana en mucho tiempo.

Y eso que llevo la semana en tablas y me doy con un canto en los dientes.

¿Qué os apostáis a que el famoso recorrido que no acaba de aparecer aparece ahora en breve?


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2010)

suscribo lo dicho

ayer cerré largos en SAN con plusvis. hoy he abierto cortos en SAN en 8.71 y ya palmando...

acaba con la autoestima


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Nov 2010)

Anda y que le den por culo, hombre, toda la puta semana apostando largo y el mercado escondiéndose como un hijo puta y en cuanto cierro lo desbocan.

Anda ya.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Nov 2010)

creo que este señor no va a dar a basto hoy


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2010)

Menuda enculada para los cortos


----------



## atman (18 Nov 2010)

... lo confieso, yo tambien estaba corto en BBVA... :,(


----------



## xavigomis (18 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Anda y que le den por culo, hombre, toda la puta semana apostando largo y el mercado escondiéndose como un hijo puta y en cuanto cierro lo desbocan.
> 
> Anda ya.




No eres el único... aki servidor cerró ayer antes del rebentón arriba (cuando todo parecía q se hundía, justo 1minuto antes de empezarse a desbocar...)

Y hoy ya nos coge a pie cambiado...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2010)

Buenos días... 

Tenemos un 66% de probabilidades de haber visto máximos o mínimos, hagan sus apuestas...

La de haber visto máximos tiene más riesgo, pero sale más barata... o

Saludos...


----------



## mc_toni (18 Nov 2010)

Un poco de agenda de hoy, por si os interesa (aunque intuyo que no mucho...):

10:00 UE - Balanza por Cuenta Corriente

10:30 UK - Ventas al por Menor

14:30 EEUU - Peticiones de Subsidio de Desempleo (miles)

14:30 UE - Conferencia Trichet y González-Páramo (BCE)

16:00 EEUU - Encuesta de la Fed de Philadelphia


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> suscribo lo dicho
> 
> ayer cerré largos en SAN con plusvis. hoy he abierto cortos en SAN en 8.71 y ya palmando...
> 
> acaba con la autoestima



Es que llevo toda la semana soportando cómo el mercado cambia de cara en cuanto abro una posición.

He apostado al tren largo ni sé cuántas veces esta semana, he estado dentro del mercado el 80% del tiempo y no ha habido cojones a pillar nada que merezca la pena, una puta mierda pinchada en un palo.

Y en cuanto he cerrado posiciones, salto de la cotización de +80 puntos en cuestión de minutos.

Leñe, torpe soy, pero lo de esta semana clama al cielo y la verdad es que me suele pasar bastante esto en semana de vencimiento.


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Nov 2010)

yuro disparado
Mucho peligro


----------



## xavigomis (18 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Tenemos un 66% de probabilidades de haber visto máximos o mínimos, hagan sus apuestas...
> 
> ...



Pues los nuevos máximos están a puntito de caramelo...


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2010)

para mi lo importante en bolsa es saber que hacer cuando se va perdiendo

el ibex tiene nivel importante en 10370, puede llegar ahí fácilmente. la pena de mi estrategia de hoy es que pensé que trataría de cerrar el gap...

ese nivel nos hace una idea del dolor a soportar en la jornada de hoy. veamos las claves:

las bolsas ya descuentan la ayuda a irlanda, aunque cuando saquen las declaraciones oficiales podría haber todavía un tramo al alza
el SP tiene un gap que cerrar más arriba, las 3 últimas veces que ha tenido un gap similar arriba lo ha cerrado
el soporte del SP está en 1160, tiene que llegar ahí, pero el IBEX no puede bajar de 9800 esto es consecuente con lo que están preparando en los bancos, conseguir cotizaciones más arriba de lo normal para aguantar el chaparrón cuando se toquen los 1160 del SP

a medio plazo, todavía nos espera el tema de portugal y luego españa. dudo que ocurra este año, y además tenemos el rally de navidad. en mi opinión, después de la corrección del SP, nos espera un tramo alcista de un mes y medio...


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Nov 2010)

¿Ese pico de volumen a las 9:49?
¿Papelón en máximos?

Editarece más bien el empujón a la zona 10340,pero....


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¿Ese pico de volumen a las 9:49?
> ¿Papelón en máximos?
> 
> Editarece más bien el empujón a la zona 10340,pero....



Sobre esa hora fue...

El banco central de Irlanda da por hecho el préstamo de la UE y el FMI - 2612076 - elEconomista.es


----------



## qpvlde (18 Nov 2010)

YouTube - pero esto que eeeees?

:´(


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Sobre esa hora fue...
> 
> El banco central de Irlanda da por hecho el préstamo de la UE y el FMI - 2612076 - elEconomista.es



Ya se han bajado del burro los irlandeses.Que no queremos...bla bla bla,aún tenemos cash...bla bla bla


----------



## Mendrugo (18 Nov 2010)

Señores: aprovechen los rebotes PARA VENDER. :8:


----------



## Misterio (18 Nov 2010)

Alegría alegría..



> Subastas deuda España	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Alegría alegría..



Gol de Iniesta...::

La entrada del partido es carísima!!


----------



## Mendrugo (18 Nov 2010)

Futuro del S&P








Rebote hasta el 1190/1195, (por el momento).


----------



## qpvlde (18 Nov 2010)

Esto no tiene ningún sentido.::

Se suponía que hoy bajaban a BBVA a los infiernos por eso de los derechos de suscripción de las nuevas acciones y resulta que sube :ouch:.

Mañana se supone que debía subir ¿y se supone que bajará?:

Yo ya no se que hacer, mañana es vencimiento, los futuros usanos vienen verdes... pero estoy seguro que como me deshaga de mi posición me joderán y me lo bajarán a donde satanás.

Así que les dejo. Mañana a las 15:00, tal y como esté el tema cierro y a otra cosa, que este estrés no es ni medio normal:´(


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Nov 2010)

Sopera en la cima...
buffff


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2010)

las posis siempre son engañosas pero... llevo toda la mañana viendo ventas de manos fuertes, pero ahora es más evidente. ya no acompañamos al futuro del SP


----------



## atman (18 Nov 2010)

Vaya desastre de día... palmé un poquito, porque me asusté rápido, con BBVA, estoy corto en el IBEX en 10300, que voy a aguantar, a ver que pasa 

...y mientras, todo parriba, incluído el EURUSD hasta el infinito y más allá...

da igual que la OCDE nos haya pedido más esfuerzos, da igual que la deuda siga saliendonos cara, da igual que Zp esté hablando de que la recuperación del mercado de trabajo es tan debil... que sólo la ve él... 

eso sí, veremos loq ue pasa esta tarde, porque puede ser antológica.


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> En las ofertas de empleo, falta incluir que sean capaces de hacer divertidos gif animados como estos....para entretenerse
> 
> De momento día aburrido, aguantamos con posiciones abiertas de ayer. Aparecen objetivos por arriba, pero con baja probabilidad aún. Zonas de 10240 y 10356.
> 
> ...



Aún queda alguna posición abierta señor Zulo, intentaremos dar otro empujón para cerrar el segundo nivel, con proyección hasta 10378 (este se difumina un poco, pero se intentará, ya veremos que señales nos envían)

Lo del BBVA necesitaría un hilo aparte. Realmente está en mala situación, pero porque debería haber subido el doble entre ayer y hoy, pero de ahí a un desplome.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2010)

Ayer cerré las posiciones largas, porque hicieron un pull-back tan perfecto, que fue irresistible, y esta mañana mediante gap, desactivan el HCH, y nos meten ante la duda de la segunda opción... Activación del HCHi, hablamos de 450-500 puntos al alza... :8:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...isto-el-ibex-35-noviembre-85.html#post3481375

Saludos...

PD: Hemos hecho 3 visitas a la neck-line... y a las 14:30h y a las 16h datos importantes USA, hay que reconocer que el cuidador del Ibex sabe lo que hace... inocho:


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> acabo de cerrar largos de ayer con dobles plusvis de ayer y hoy
> 
> abro cortos :no:
> 
> digame market ¿ ustedes tambien han hecho caja ya o esperan hasta los 10500 ? que suelo ve por abajo ¿ veremos el entorno de los diezmiles pelados?



10.500?? Hasta ahí no me atrevo a asegurarle nada, pero como ha dicho el post anterior, una vuelta a la calma en la situación nos llevaría a 10578 hoy mismo. Pero como he dicho esto es aventurar demasiado y si pasa me voy de vacaciones hasta navidad...::


----------



## qpvlde (18 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> 10.500?? Hasta ahí no me atrevo a asegurarle nada, pero como ha dicho el post anterior, una vuelta a la calma en la situación nos llevaría a 10578 hoy mismo. Pero como he dicho esto es aventurar demasiado y si pasa me voy de vacaciones hasta navidad...::



Sin acritud, pero pienso estar rezando hasta las 17:30 para que no ocurra:


----------



## Violator (18 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Sin acritud, pero pienso estar rezando hasta las 17:30 para que no ocurra:



Veo dolor. Mucho ánimo.


----------



## atman (18 Nov 2010)

Para endulzar un poco el día, y antes del Akelarre de las 4, he hecho un corto en 10344 cerrado en 10334 en unos minutos.


----------



## rafaxl (18 Nov 2010)

Viva la pepa!!!! y esto en la segunda pagina.

Mulder, diana de nuevo.


----------



## Violator (18 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> Para endulzar un poco el día, y antes del Akelarre de las 4, he hecho un corto en 10344 cerrado en 10334 en unos minutos.



¿Akelarre? ¿A qué se refiere exactamente?


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Nov 2010)




----------



## rafaxl (18 Nov 2010)

H....s no me habia dado cuenta de que el Nikkei ha pasado los 10k, zambombasss.


----------



## Misterio (18 Nov 2010)

> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,71% (última actualización 15:23)
> Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,65% (última actualización 15:30)
> Spread de nuestra deuda: 206 pb



Un 4.71% no esta mal......, por cierto el spread ha subido 6 puntos desde esta mañana.


----------



## rafaxl (18 Nov 2010)

Los putos yankis parece que nos quieren llevar al cielo hoy no? o son cosas mias...


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2010)

tienen que cerrar su gap, pero no queda mucho, y mientras nosotros nos hemos ido desligando del SP

esto todavía puede acabar mal


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2010)

si empieza el desligue del ibex 

esto tiene buena pinta :baba:


----------



## Misterio (18 Nov 2010)

Algo raro se huele.



> Intradía. Cuidado	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Los spreads de deuda periférica se están dando la vuelta, cuidado. El de Irlanda sube desde mínimo del día y está a 505



Vaya dato americano que acaba de salir.



> Datos de EEUU	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Filadelfia se esperaba 5 y queda en 22,5


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2010)

vaya saltitos para quitarse de encima los cortos..

lo estais viendo? manos fuertes vendiendo a saco


----------



## rafaxl (18 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Algo raro se huele.
> 
> 
> 
> Vaya dato americano que acaba de salir.



Los datos americanos, lo de siempre, cocinados para que sea lo que ellos quieren. IPC, como les da la gana, paro, lo revisan cada semana al alza, actividad pse...

Por cierto ya han conseguido lo que parece que querian, ahora quedan a su puto aire. Hijos de ***** he dicho. Nos vamos al cielo.

P.D.: viva la censura, ni el oficio de las cuatro letras se puede poner.


----------



## rafaxl (18 Nov 2010)

Por cierto, veis los 1200 del sp??

Edito: el bono español sigue subiendo, al 4,74%.


----------



## Misterio (18 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> vaya saltitos para quitarse de encima los cortos..
> 
> lo estais viendo? manos fuertes vendiendo a saco




Joder pues estan disimulando muy bien...... porque vaya patadón para arriba que le acaban de meter.


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2010)

si, 11.201 del dow
y el ibex cerca del objetivo 10370 / 10377 del que hablábamos esta mañana

si la cosa queda así, se ha formado una bonita estrella del atardecer, que nos lleva mañana al entorno de los 10.070


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Joder pues estan disimulando muy bien...... porque vaya patadón para arriba que le acaban de meter.



no miro precio, sino operaciones gordas


----------



## atman (18 Nov 2010)

Que los corrijan no está mal, lo que pasa es que las correcciones a veces son escandalosas, y claro siempre hay gente que se las cree y tal...

Y esta subidita ha sido para hacer caja con los cortos de la última hora-hora y media ¿no? Ahora nos vamos al sur... ¿correcto?


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que ya han pasado los 'vencimientos', ahora está de moda hacerlos el día antes por lo que parece.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes... 

Yo he hecho el tramo 10340f-10270f... luego ha pegado el subidón y he entrado corto (precipitadamente) en 10320f... y se ha ido arriba como un rayo... a ver si se relaja un poco ahora...

Saludos...

PD: Estoy con Chameleon, estamos acabando la 4ª(el rebote desde ayer), y parece que dejan para mañana el comienzo de la quinta... que nos llevaría (si no hay fallo de quinta) por debajo de los 989x del otro día...
PD2: Si no cambia mucho la cosa, hoy también se habrá cumplido el máximo/mínimo relativo en la primera hora...


----------



## Mendrugo (18 Nov 2010)

Buenooooooooooo , buenoooooooooooo.....cuanto papel.:8:


----------



## atman (18 Nov 2010)

Yo estoy corto en 10355, creo que ya es hora. La cuestión y si liquido hoy o, contra la costumbre, dejo abierto para mañana...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2010)

si es que al final van a caer , lo estan haciendo de libro 8:


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2010)

lo han hecho mal. si hubieran cerrado el gap esta mañana habrían tenido algo de credibilidad

pero no, han querido subirlo, petar cortos, soltar papel y largarse con la saca llena. así no van a poder aguantar cuando las vengan mal dadas...

PD: y como SAN deje una velita negra peor que peor, que chapuzas. QUE CIERRE EN 8.70 hombre!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> lo han hecho mal. si hubieran cerrado el gap esta mañana habrían tenido algo de credibilidad
> 
> pero no, han querido subirlo, petar cortos, soltar papel y largarse con la saca llena. así no van a poder aguantar cuando las vengan mal dadas...
> 
> PD: y como SAN deje una velita negra peor que peor, que chapuzas. QUE CIERRE EN 8.70 hombre!!!



lo han hecho mal ? :: y si estan cortos ? si al final caen mucho por la sobrecompra y hablo de hasta el 1040 lo estan haciendo de libro


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Nov 2010)

Vamos a ver como responde el mercado a esta última tanda de órdenes.


----------



## atman (18 Nov 2010)

MArket, que le veo... deje usted en paz al BBVA...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2010)

no pueden con el 1200  para mi esto es de libro , a ver si acierto 8:


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo han hecho mal ? :: y si estan cortos ? si al final caen mucho por la sobrecompra y hablo de hasta el 1040 lo estan haciendo de libro



Parece un pullback hasta la MM20. El que se crea la bondad de esta señal, ahora lo tiene a huevo sin sin practicamente riesgo ajustando el SL.

El que quiera ir mas seguro, que espere a la perdida del 1075.

De momento paso de meterme en este berenjenal.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2010)

parece el 1200 esta un poco duro


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Nov 2010)




----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> parece el 1200 esta un poco duro



Pues sería buenísimo que lo pasasen antes del cierre europeo.

La triada:

1- Gacelas largas larguísimas al cierre del día anterior, confianza en máximos desde mayo. Manos fuertes con confianza en mínimos desde abril.

2- Gap al alza.

3- Subidas con noticias de buenos datos económicos y superación de niveles de cifra redonda (1200).

Supongo que no hay que decir nada más, las únicas dudas son POMO+Irlanda, que es con lo que juegan para confundir al personal más todavía.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pues sería buenísimo que lo pasasen antes del cierre europeo.
> 
> La triada:
> 
> ...



por cierto el ibex vuelve a dar pena  hay mucha sobrecompra en usa si no fuese por eso estaria largo :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2010)

Salgo del corto 10320f en 10290f... Vendo un vencimiento diciembre 10275f...

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Salgo del corto 10320f en 10290f... Vendo un vencimiento diciembre 10275f...
> 
> Saludos...



¿No esperas a ver si rompen el 1200 antes del cierre?


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿No esperas a ver si rompen el 1200 antes del cierre?



Para qué? Si lo puedes hacer después


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Nov 2010)

¿Qué dice tu adelantada bola de cristal?

¿Los cortos buenos del Ibex eran mañana?


----------



## Claca (18 Nov 2010)

A los que estáis esperando señales USA para entrar cortos:







También por eso había que confiar en el soporte, la MM200 aguantaba. En su momento será una señal de continuidad bajista.


----------



## atman (18 Nov 2010)

joer... y de propina al cierre 25 enteros más... 

me quedo ese corto para mañana y ya veremos...


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Qué dice tu adelantada bola de cristal?
> 
> ¿Los cortos buenos del Ibex eran mañana?



De momento hemos dejado alguna posición larga abierta con algo de colchón.

Así que no se esperan caídas duras a primera hora. Pero todo queda a lo que quieran hacer esta tarde los americanos. 

Las he dejado porque el índice adelantado nos daba, como probable un 1202 del SP. Esperemos que no sea tocarlo y desplomarse (mejor que lo toque al cierre)

Si no rompe el 1200 posiblemente....::


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy hemos tenido otro día de máxima actividad, aunque el informe de hoy no va tener muchas credibilidad porque mañana toca cambiar de vencimiento.

Han empezado el día comprando un paquetón de unos 500 contratos, pero hacia las 10 han empezado a vender aunque sin demasiada fuerza y con compras de poca monta intercaladas. Pasadas las 13:30 han empezado a comprar de nuevo con cierta fuerza, han metido casi 550 contratos a las 14 y se han pasado el resto de la tarde comprando con fuerza, aunque a las 17 casi no han cruzado órdenes.

En subasta han vendido, aunque he tenido que filtrar bastante.

Hoy no se pueden sacar conclusiones claras de lo que ha pasado, parece que se han quedado largos para el vencimiento de mañana, pero han metido menos carga que ayer.


----------



## qpvlde (18 Nov 2010)

::::::::::


----------



## atman (18 Nov 2010)

Del comentario de Cárpatos para el día:



> Hoy los que se atrevieron a comprar ayer en el desplome han dado el pelotazo, porque la subida ha sido enorme...sigo pensando lo mismo que digo siempre, la misión imposible que es hoy en día una posición corta que no sea o bien para el intradía o bien para el largo plazo, porque en cuanto la bolsa baja se activan declaraciones, remedios, rescates, helicópteros, y la volatilidad encima se dispara con lo cual no hay quien gane nada. Cuando se sube, nadie dice nada, y la bolsa puede seguir la tendencia con calma... es el momento de ganar... bajando difícil, salvo corazones de hierro...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿No esperas a ver si rompen el 1200 antes del cierre?



He comprado la posición del futuro noviembre, y me he puesto corto para mañana en el vencimiento diciembre... no quiero prisas para mañana con el vencimiento y quería quedarme corto para mañana...

Ya lo he dicho antes, pero hoy hemos cumplido con el mínimo intradiario en la primera media hora de sesión...

Saludos...

Edito: Hoy nos ha frenado la MM200 10358, hemos hecho máximo en 10363...


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2010)

Pues no se si acertaré o no, pero al S&P le veo más peligro que a un mono con una caja de bombas


----------



## qpvlde (18 Nov 2010)

a ver si empiezan a estallar y lo tiñen todo de rojo:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2010)

como aguanta el 1200  

tiene buenisima pinta :baba:


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> He comprado la posición del futuro noviembre, y me he puesto corto para mañana en el vencimiento diciembre... no quiero prisas para mañana con el vencimiento y quería quedarme corto para mañana...
> 
> Ya lo he dicho antes, pero hoy hemos cumplido con el mínimo intradiario en la primera media hora de sesión...
> 
> ...



Hay que tener fe..


----------



## rafaxl (18 Nov 2010)

Joder, de repente baja el spread 4pb y el bono de 4,77 a 4,73. ¿que cachondeo se traen esta mierda de gente?


----------



## qpvlde (18 Nov 2010)

A buen entendedor

YouTube - Fernando Fernán Gómez - ¡A La Mierda!


----------



## qpvlde (18 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> A los que estáis esperando señales USA para entrar cortos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perdona mi ignorancia, pero eso es bueno o malo para los cortos?:´(

se supone que el vix abajo es malo verdad?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2010)

parece que la funcion esta comenzando


----------



## rafaxl (18 Nov 2010)

Vamos parribaa !!!!! malditos *****s usanosss!! veo peligrar los 1200.

Que coño pasa con los asteriscos??


----------



## atman (18 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> perdona mi ignorancia, pero eso es bueno o malo para los cortos?:´(
> 
> se supone que el vix abajo es malo verdad?



Sí, en principio el VIX abajo es malo para los cortos. 

El VIX mide la volatilidad y pesimismo del mercado, concretamente la volatilidad de las PUTS sobre el SP , así cuando más alto más volátil. Por encima de 20 se considera señal pesimista... Creo recordar que ha llegado a estar a 85.

...salvo mejor opinión.

El VIX: la herramienta del contrarian


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vamos parribaa !!!!! malditos *****s usanosss!! veo peligrar los 1200.
> 
> Que coño pasa con los asteriscos??



Que ya sabes cual palabra censuran y cual no 

Umm, parece que los adjetivos si y los nombres no, al menos a primera vista...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2010)

que empieza el guanoooooooo


----------



## rafaxl (18 Nov 2010)

Mañana vencimiento no??que rapido pasa el tiempo, a ver si tenemos un buen festival. Como dice Wbuffete, quiero sangre jejejeje. Todo sea por ::::

De momento despues del cierre usano, estan pepones, miedo da como van subiendo ya.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Nov 2010)

Un of topic del hilo ( que no del foro ) para ponerme una medalla 

¿recordais este articulo que postee en su dia en el foro ? ( y creo que tambien en el hilo del ibex y en el club de campo )

Pisos en venta : ¿ por que los bancos no quieren vender los pisos en buenas zonas ?

fue escrito por mi en Junio......


.....pues ahora leeros lo que publica Cotizalia unos meses mas tarde 

La banca por fin se plantea en serio solucionar el problema del ladrillo - Cotizalia.com


premonitorio eh :no:

Supongo que recordais que yo apostaba por una caida rapida y brusca de los precios de la vivienda ( incluso me atrevi a decir que probablemente en 2011 ) provocada por la salida al mercado de los pisos de bancos que seran seguidos por un panico vendedor de los particulares.

Recuerdo que muchos de vosotros poniais en duda la rapidez del desplome y de la llegada del equilibrio :: ::


Si tuviera la misma intuicion ( y conocimiento ) del mercado bursatil que del inmobiliario, la niña de Pollastre y la play de Market serian cacharros inutiles al lado de mis previsiones 

Si alguno quiere ganar pasta con "futuros" en el mercado inmobiliario le explico como y si sois muchos escribire un articulo explicando como se puede ganar pasta en un mercado en quiebra como el inmobiliario :bla: :bla: :bla:

Exijo minimo 20 thanks para escribir el articulo eh :XX:::


----------



## pyn (19 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Un of topic del hilo ( que no del foro ) para ponerme una medalla
> 
> ¿recordais este articulo que postee en su dia en el foro ? ( y creo que tambien en el hilo del ibex y en el club de campo )
> 
> ...



Para eso tenemos el club de campo.

Recopilaremos todos tus post y lo titularemos: "Así hablo zulotrusta".


----------



## albelver (19 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Un of topic del hilo ( que no del foro ) para ponerme una medalla
> 
> ¿recordais este articulo que postee en su dia en el foro ? ( y creo que tambien en el hilo del ibex y en el club de campo )
> 
> ...



el mío ya lo tienes :baba:


----------



## qpvlde (19 Nov 2010)

Yo eso de la linversion en futuros inmobiliarios no me lo pierdo, tal y como me ha ido en la bolsa debería buscar otros lares donde obtener rentabilidad a mis maltrechos ahorros::.

Suerte para todos hoy. 

Yo lo dicho, a las 15:00, como no bajemos me bajo yo, pero del tren:cook:


----------



## debianita (19 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Un of topic del hilo ( que no del foro ) para ponerme una medalla
> 
> ¿recordais este articulo que postee en su dia en el foro ? ( y creo que tambien en el hilo del ibex y en el club de campo )
> 
> ...



HOYGA!! eso lo lleva diciendo el único "gurú" al que respecto (obviando al Gran Tochovista, disculpe maestro) pisitófilos creditófagos (ppcc, ir- ...) hace tiempo. 12-12-2010 Capitulación del pisito 

Ayer MAFO "hizo vender" TINSA a una empresa foranea... La fiesta está a la vuelta de la esquina. A principios de año veremos a los HF desembracar con todo el equipo en Hispanistán ... Preparar pasta para cortos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> HOYGA!! *eso lo lleva diciendo el único "gurú" al que respecto (obviando al Gran Tochovista, disculpe maestro) pisitófilos creditófagos (ppcc, ir- ...) hace tiempo. 12-12-2011 Capitulación del pisito *
> 
> Ayer MAFO "hizo vender" TINSA a una empresa foranea... La fiesta está a la vuelta de la esquina. A principios de año veremos a los HF desembracar con todo el equipo en Hispanistán ... Preparar pasta para cortos



Si se refiere a que los pisos iban a bajar no hace falta ser guru :no: , me refiero a que sera en 2011 o 2012 como maximo cuando hagamos suelo.

La mayoria del foro apostaba a una crisis a la japonesa, osea bajadas lentas y prolongadas en el tiempo, si bien coincidimos en las bajadas, la novedad es atinar el plazo y el por que  y sobre todo saber como actuar para ganar dinero en rio revuelto 

No me provoque usted o no se lo cuento eh ::

EDITO: Ondia, no me carga la web de r 4 ¿ le pasa a alguien mas?


----------



## atman (19 Nov 2010)

Zuloman, sólo por darme el gustazo de decir que yo me pongo corto hasta en el ladrillo... merece la pena ::


----------



## qpvlde (19 Nov 2010)

Camarero!

un cafe con leche y ración doble de tostas con GUANO para desayunar

parece que BBVA no aguanta la farsa de ayer...

:baba::baba::baba:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> Zuloman, sólo por darme el gustazo de decir que yo me pongo corto hasta en el ladrillo... merece la pena ::



Pues siento defraudarte, pero en su momento y de la forma que explicare hay que ponerse largo 

me faltan 11 thanks para que lo que tengo pensado escribir vaya tomando forma


----------



## debianita (19 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Si se refiere a que los pisos iban a bajar no hace falta ser guru :no: , me refiero a que sera en 2011 o 2012 como maximo cuando hagamos suelo.
> 
> La mayoria del foro apostaba a una crisis a la japonesa, osea bajadas lentas y prolongadas en el tiempo, si bien coincidimos en las bajadas, la novedad es atinar el plazo y el por que  y sobre todo saber como actuar para ganar dinero en rio revuelto
> 
> ...




Le invito a que se pase por uno de los hilos más interesantes de burbuja: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/175131-mas-ir-reloaded-ii.html

En el primer post tiene un enlace a los hilos antiguos.

Reducir la aportación de ppcc a :los pisos van a bajar es un poco fuerte


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Le invito a que se pase por uno de los hilos más interesantes de burbuja:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/175131-mas-ir-reloaded-ii.html
> 
> ...



¿apuesta por 2011 - 2012 y dice que seran los bancos los que den el pistletazo de salida de la quiebra del mercado inmobiliario y su claudicacion.....explicando cuando, como y por que pasara?


si es asi !! felicidades!!! todo un guru si señor :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2010)

JUR

El BdE intervendrá las cajas que no cierren sus fusiones este año - 2615266 - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (19 Nov 2010)

corto en 10270. creo que hoy hemos vuelto a cumplir esa estad´sitica de ver, en este caso el máximo, en la primera media hora. respecto al bbva, las bajadas que debimos ver ayer, las vamos a tener hoy.


----------



## qpvlde (19 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> corto en 10270. creo que hoy hemos vuelto a cumplir esa estad´sitica de ver, en este caso el máximo, en la primera media hora. respecto al bbva, las bajadas que debimos ver ayer, las vamos a tener hoy.



jejejeje, en eso estamos


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Nov 2010)

el vencimiento lo han hecho ayer , hoy con todos los pekes comprando se hartaran de vender


----------



## Catacrack (19 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> EDITO: Ondia, no me carga la web de r 4 ¿ le pasa a alguien mas?



Va muy mal son unos incompetentes.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2010)

Mi thanks cuéntalo por tres, que te he dado otros dos en tus siguientes post.


----------



## xavigomis (19 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues siento defraudarte, pero en su momento y de la forma que explicare hay que ponerse largo
> 
> me faltan 11 thanks para que lo que tengo pensado escribir vaya tomando forma



ya sólo te quedan 6....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Nov 2010)

Bueno, ir mirando esto escrito a finales del 2009 

Pisos, De pisos de alquiler a pisos en venta, ¿ cambio de tendencia ?

A partir de esas premisas, que se han cumplido con matematica exactitud coparable a la nila de pollastre y la play de market, intentare explicar en el articulo que escribire como, cuando y porque hay que comprar...pero sobre todo " QUE hay que comprar " y " Donde " .

Que nadie espere reventas como en años anteriores ganando un paston en un año eh :no: , simplemente se puede sacar una buena rentabilidad anual en forma de alquileres y / plusvalias moderadas, o ambas si se hace bien, mas o menos lo que se hace en bolsa ( los pocos que lo consiguen ) pero desde mi punto de vista con menos riesgos y mas facil de entender y ejecutar.


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Nov 2010)

Buenos días
Abierto largo de ibex 10241


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2010)

El presidente del banco central de EE.UU. defiende su criticado plan de estímulo



> *El presidente del banco central de EE.UU. defiende su criticado plan de estímulo
> El presidente de la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. (banco central, Fed), Ben Bernanke, defendió su plan de estímulo para inyectar 600.000 millones de dólares comprando bonos del Tesoro y aseguró que este es necesario para reducir el desempleo y fortalecer la economía estadounidense.*
> 
> 
> ...



Éste no viene a dar discursos, le han jodido el efecto QE2 y hay que negociar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2010)

Cerrado el corto de ayer en el futuro vto diciembre 10275f en 10205f...

Saludos...


----------



## tarrito (19 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Bueno, ir mirando esto escrito a finales del 2009
> 
> Pisos, De pisos de alquiler a pisos en venta, ¿ cambio de tendencia ?
> 
> ...




Sr.Zulo

Muy Interesante y estoy expectante a su próximo artículo.
Le voy a poner "un pero" ... ya sé que en el foro no pone acentos (se lo he leído alguna vez) pero en su web y en mi modesta opinión, estaría bien que los pusiera. 
A ver, la información es la misma, igual de válida e inetersante ¿pero las formas?
Con pasarle un corrector ortográfico, revisar y rectificar, lo tiene solucionado


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cerrado el corto de ayer en el futuro vto diciembre 10275f en 10205f...
> 
> Saludos...



No lo digaaaaaas, que las estoy pasando canutas para no cerrar y me contaminaaaaaas.

::


----------



## chinclan100 (19 Nov 2010)

Objetivo el gap de ayer 10149 puntos.


----------



## pollastre (19 Nov 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Sr.Zulo
> 
> Muy Interesante y estoy ***** espectante ******a su próximo artículo.
> ^^^^^^^
> ...










xDDDDD


----------



## chameleon (19 Nov 2010)

jajaja, tranquilos esos cortos

yo espero al menos un sustillo más abajo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2010)

chinclan100 dijo:


> Objetivo el gap de ayer 10149 puntos.



Yo ya me he "rajado", lo están aguantando frente al SP.

Voy a esperar hasta las 12 sin hacer nada.

Vencimientos:

STOXX---------------------- 12:00 (11:50-12:00)
DAX------------------------- 13:00
NASDAQ, RUSSELL Y S&P-----15:15
CAC40---------------------- 16:00
IBEX------------------------ 16:45 (16:15-16:45)
ACCIONES MEFF------------- 17:35


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No lo digaaaaaas, que las estoy pasando canutas para no cerrar y me contaminaaaaaas.
> 
> ::



Esta sería una buena zona BL... 







A mi esos 70 puntos me han parecido buen botín... el último € que lo gane otro, en otro caso, si puede ser, tú... 

Saludos...

PD: Enorme el Epic Fail expectante de Monlovi... :XX:
Edito: Acabo de leer que has salido BL, enhorabuena... :Aplauso:


----------



## tarrito (19 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Esta sería una buena zona BL...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la madre que os trujo a Todos!!! :´( :´( :´( :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2010)

Si lo que hemos visto en la primera hora de sesión han sido mínimos (10229), el SL nos cuesta unos 10 pipos... 

Si lo que hemos visto han sido máximos (10327), el SL nos costará un poquito más... o

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2010)

Este es el recuento que comentaba ayer...







Irnos por debajo de los mínimos de la semana pasada que implican? que salvan a Irlanda, que no la salvan, que hunden a Portugal, o que nos hunden a nosotros...? inocho:

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> la madre que os trujo a Todos!!! :´( :´( :´( :XX:



No te quejes, rectifica y aprende de nuestra perfecta ortografía.

Así no volveras a cometer varbaridades.
::


----------



## rafaxl (19 Nov 2010)

Un inciso hamijos, ¿como veis al euro/dolar? con muchas ganas de subir??? parece que el caso "Irlanda" no ha hecho nada.


----------



## Interesado (19 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿apuesta por 2011 - 2012 y dice que seran los bancos los que den el pistletazo de salida de la quiebra del mercado inmobiliario y su claudicacion.....explicando cuando, como y por que pasara?
> 
> 
> si es asi !! felicidades!!! todo un guru si señor :no:



:no:

El mérito de PPCC no es decir lo que ahora a todos nos parece obvio, sino llevar diciéndolo desde casi un lustro, con anticipo de turning point inmobiliario incluido. 

Otra cosa diferente es que de un tiempo a esta parte haya perdido algo de interés ya que, desde que nos hemos quitado las caretas, poco más había que añadir. Supongo que esto es lo que le ha llevado a irse por la tangente con el asunto anal-fetal y demás. 

Lo que a la mayoría nos interesa -por ser lo más esencial del meollo- es que nos hable de la fase "transición estructural" pero parece ser un tema que esquiva constantemente.

De momento, hasta el suelo bursátil ha acertado, y eso que no es uno de los temas que más domina.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Nov 2010)

Market supongo que estais fuera esperando el suelo.......yo mientras voy haciendo plusvis con mis cortos  .................. donde teneis pensado entrar a saco 

Veremos perder los 10100 hoy ¿verdad? :no:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (19 Nov 2010)

.
ALGÚN día conseguirán dejar los laterales en un margen de +- 5 puntos (o menos) y veremos bellos análisis técnicos de rectas de cientos de ticks ...


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Nov 2010)

CNBC live:
Trichet y Bernicopter rueda de prensa conjunta desde Franhfurt
Chupapollismo en vena


----------



## qpvlde (19 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Market supongo que estais fuera esperando el suelo.......yo mientras voy haciendo plusvis con mis cortos  .................. donde teneis pensado entrar a saco
> 
> Veremos perder los 10100 hoy ¿verdad? :no:



a las 17:00 los diezmiles serán historia...:8:

Comienza la era de los TRESMILES:

Vamos, una ayudita para rebentar al BBVA, que los tengo regalados hoiga:XX:


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Nov 2010)

Es hablar estos dos mendas y caerse.
Si es que...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2010)

Nuevo mínimo, la estadística dice que hemos visto máximos intradiarios...

Corto vto diciembre 10205f...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Nov 2010)

Esto marcha


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Nov 2010)

Madre mía el Berni...que boquita...
Dice:
-Alta tensión en los mercados
-Desempleo alto por largo tiempo
-Miedo a deflación
-Que no se preocupen que esperamos recuperarnos
Buuuufff


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Madre mía el Berni...que boquita...
> Dice:
> -Alta tensión en los mercados
> -Desempleo alto por largo tiempo
> ...



Está pidiendo que le den cuartelillo con el tipo de cambio, que no le funciona el QE2.

Si le hacen caso, bajada de los CDS, bajada del dólar, subida de las bolsas...

Qué vonito sería.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2010)

Jur

China eleva en 50 puntos básicos los requerimientos de capital de la banca - 2615680 - elEconomista.es


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nuevo mínimo, la estadística dice que hemos visto máximos intradiarios...
> 
> Corto vto diciembre 10205f...



Al final me salgo en 10195f... no me acaba de gustar la resistencia que hay aquí...

Saludos...


----------



## Abner (19 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Un of topic del hilo ( que no del foro ) para ponerme una medalla
> 
> ¿recordais este articulo que postee en su dia en el foro ? ( y creo que tambien en el hilo del ibex y en el club de campo )
> 
> ...



Le pongo el mío. Y adjunto enlace al mensaje por si hacen falta más.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/185100-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-noviembre-98.html#post3489899

De entre los irreductibles del foro faltan, que me vengan a la cabeza ahora mismo, Mulder y Pecata, y con ellos ya somos 20, seguro que se apuntan. 

[Mode invocando poder de convocatoria on]

Zuloman, rulezzzzz ::


----------



## chameleon (19 Nov 2010)

mano sfuertes vendiendo SAN a saco


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Nov 2010)

esto se cae  :baba:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Nov 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Le pongo el mío. Y adjunto enlace al mensaje por si hacen falta más.
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/185100-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-noviembre-98.html#post3489899
> 
> De entre los irreductibles del foro faltan, que me vengan a la cabeza ahora mismo, Mulder y Pecata, y con ellos ya somos 20, seguro que se apuntan.
> ...



Dense prisa que se acaban! 

EDITO: ya son 22!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2010)

Momento bolso...

fibo61,8% de todo el movimiento, hueco cerrado y directriz alcista de corto plazo tocada... NO VA MÁS...

Saludos...

PD: Yo me acabo de poner largo con stop por debajo... el riesgo es mínimo...


----------



## tonuel (19 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> mano sfuertes vendiendo SAN a saco





:baba: :baba: :baba: :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## Violator (19 Nov 2010)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Dense prisa que se acaban!
> 
> Ya solo falta 1!!!



Ya no  como se gusta el tio  

Escupa!!


----------



## Abner (19 Nov 2010)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Dense prisa que se acaban!
> 
> EDITO: ya son 22!



Zuloman, ya no se puede escaquear, ¡¡lo prometido es deuda!!. 

¡Cuéntenos más!


----------



## pollastre (19 Nov 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Zuloman, ya no se puede escaquear, ¡¡lo prometido es deuda!!.
> 
> ¡Cuéntenos más!



Señor Abner.... no desestabilice al Gran Capitán Zuloman... y a cambio, cuéntenos cómo van sus devaneos con el XOR mediante feedforward xDD


----------



## tarrito (19 Nov 2010)

Zuloman! la multitud espera sus palabras


----------



## pollastre (19 Nov 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Zuloman! la multitud espera sus palabras




Coño.... Claca ha publicado otra historieta, y yo sin enterarme? ::


----------



## Abner (19 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Señor Abner.... no desestabilice al Gran Capitán Zuloman... y a cambio, cuéntenos cómo van sus devaneos con el XOR mediante feedforward xDD



Alaaaaaa, ahí, apuntillando al "probe" Abner. A la yugular. Claro, claro, es que no todos somos "cinturones negros décimo dan en la programación de kernels pa OpenCL", niño Vicente 8: :XX:

Si tuviera tiempo, buah, mis redes ya habrían adquirido autoconciencia propia, se empieza por un doble XOR, y de aquí a 2 años, Skynet, por eso me retengo, es por su bien, antes de que mis redes acaben con el mundo y ustec deje de ganar plusvis, Deberían agradecerme mi manifiesta incompetencia y falta de tiempo para mejorar mis algoritmos.

Pero algún día, algún día.....


----------



## Josh Cluni (19 Nov 2010)

Una curiosidad para profanos: El training para las ANN se saca de bases de datos, pero para las predicciones? Usáis rangos de data plausibles como input y simuláis las posibles salidas? ienso:

O sencillamente vais a las bases de datos económicos del futuro con el delorian ::


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Nov 2010)

Cerrado corto de ibex 10163 -1,3%
Me he despistao comiendo...


----------



## chameleon (19 Nov 2010)

cerrado corto SAN 8.71 -> 8.41


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2010)

Josh Cluni dijo:


> Una curiosidad para profanos: El training para las ANN se saca de bases de datos, pero para las predicciones? Usáis rangos de data plausibles como input y simuláis las posibles salidas? ienso:
> 
> O sencillamente vais a las bases de datos económicos del futuro con el delorian ::



Ejem, a lo mejor me como un owned pero...

Se supone que si estás entrenando tu sistema con los datos del mes de enero y le pides predicciones a un mes...

...esos datos de febrero ya los tienes porque estás en marzo y el sistema puede ir rectificándose.

Una vez que el sistema va bien, lo pruebas en el presente, sin conocer el resultado de las predicciones que hace.

Vamos, no sé, así lo hago yo, pero vamos, que no te fíes, que yo uso excel. ::


----------



## atman (19 Nov 2010)

cerrado el corto en 10170.

alguien se anima a ir a por los 9.995??


----------



## Abner (19 Nov 2010)

Josh Cluni dijo:


> Una curiosidad para profanos: El training para las ANN se saca de bases de datos, pero para las predicciones? Usáis rangos de data plausibles como input y simuláis las posibles salidas? ienso:
> 
> O sencillamente vais a las bases de datos económicos del futuro con el delorian ::



hombre, como experto en redes, :XX::XX:, yo aún no he empezado con series de datos para las bolsas (estoy en pos de un unicornio), pero si tienes una serie temporal de datos y quieres validar tu red, haces un entrenamiento con datos del pasado siendo la salida para el entreno un dato posterior a ese pasado , una vez has entrenado, para validar la red, calculas la salida con datos posteriores a los que usaste para entrenar la red, y contrastas el resultado con lo que te debiera haber dado, si la red acierta, es que vas acertando con el conjunto de datos a enchufarle a la red para obtener predicciones fiables. Todo esto hipotéticamente claro, y estamos hablando de redes con aprendizaje supervisado, que a parte hay redes que son capaces de autoclasificar. Para más señas, preguntarle al maestro armero (pollastre).

EDITO: Vaya, ya te ha contestado mucho más sencillo y claro BenditaLiquidez.


----------



## Mendrugo (19 Nov 2010)

Je je je, ¡...como saltan los cortos! :Aplauso:


----------



## qpvlde (19 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> cerrado el corto en 10170.
> 
> alguien se anima a ir a por los 9.995??



La duda ofende:Baile:

yo no pienso cerrar hasta las 15:00:XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2010)

Por los clavos de Cristo, no pongáis las operaciones.

En serio, ¿qué se pretende?, ¿chulería?, ¿dar envidia?, ¿exhibicionismo?, ¿crearse una reputación?

Desde luego afecta al juicio de los demás, al mío por lo menos, más de una vez tengo una operación en mente, llega el listo de turno y la postea y me quedo sin hacerla porque me da rabia, no sé si me decido a hacerla por iniciativa propia o porque ese comentario decanta la balanza.

Yo no sé vosotros, pero yo no quiero ganar dinero en bolsa siguiendo a otros.

Me encanta leer las previsiones, análisis, comentarios que se hacen aquí pero es que se convierte en una jungla de "spoilers".

¿Sabéis lo que es un globero?, pues eso.


----------



## chameleon (19 Nov 2010)

vale, por mi parte dejo de ponerlas

creo que quieren hacer el 8.40 de SAN un soporte decente


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Coño.... Claca ha publicado otra historieta, y yo sin enterarme? ::



no he visto mi historieta de clacla !!! posteese y enlacese !!! :no:

Y si, escribire el articulo ese de marras, perono presionen hoygan, ademas seguro que me ponen verde como casi siempre que escribo a la contra del pensamiento general y tienen que pasar meses o años para ser reconocido.

El mercado inmobilioario no es la bolsa donde si haces una prevision de intradia se puede ver si se fallo o se acerto en pocas horas.

A mis articulos les pasa como a los buenos vinos...ganan con el tiempo


----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> vale, por mi parte dejo de ponerlas
> 
> creo que quieren hacer el 8.40 de SAN un soporte decente



Llevo tiempo siguiendo SAN y he encontrado un patron de compratamiento decente.

Me dice que ha marcado suelo a cortisimo plazo y que hasta final de sesion va a dar un minimo de 10 pipos al alza (8,54).


----------



## chameleon (19 Nov 2010)

a ver si rompe el canal bajista de hoy (espero que por arriba)

aunque no he visto volumen en el soporte 8.40, ahora parece que apuntalan


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Nov 2010)

como veis el tema para meterle unos largos ahora?? ienso:


----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2010)

Espero que me confirme la señal de largos a las 14:15.


----------



## Josh Cluni (19 Nov 2010)

Abner dijo:


> hombre, como experto en redes, :XX::XX:, yo aún no he empezado con series de datos para las bolsas (estoy en pos de un unicornio), pero si tienes una serie temporal de datos y quieres validar tu red, haces un entrenamiento con datos del pasado siendo la salida para el entreno un dato posterior a ese pasado , una vez has entrenado, para validar la red, calculas la salida con datos posteriores a los que usaste para entrenar la red, y contrastas el resultado con lo que te debiera haber dado, si la red acierta, es que vas acertando con el conjunto de datos a enchufarle a la red para obtener predicciones fiables. Todo esto hipotéticamente claro, y estamos hablando de redes con aprendizaje supervisado, que a parte hay redes que son capaces de autoclasificar. Para más señas, preguntarle al maestro armero (pollastre).
> 
> EDITO: Vaya, ya te ha contestado mucho más sencillo y claro BenditaLiquidez.



Gracias a los dos! Contaba que el output era en función del input en real time, pero no se me había ocurrido que podía haber un retraso y usar el input para predecir un output posterior y basar en ello el entrenamiento.

A ver si pollastre se anima y nos cuenta mas :fiufiu:


----------



## chameleon (19 Nov 2010)

si hace soporte, volverá a testearlo 
irá a 101170, si luego se gira al alza sería una confirmación muy golosa para compras y cierres de cortos


----------



## pollastre (19 Nov 2010)

Josh Cluni dijo:


> Una curiosidad para profanos: El training para las ANN se saca de bases de datos, pero para las predicciones? Usáis rangos de data plausibles como input y simuláis las posibles salidas? ienso:
> 
> O sencillamente vais a las bases de datos económicos del futuro con el delorian ::



No sé si comprendo muy bien la pregunta...

veamos, para una F(t) = Y(t) [siendo 'F' el mercado a analizar, e 'Y' la magnitud a proyectar, supongamos el precio o cotización en este caso) tomamos una ventana temporal Q de longitud N, y queremos establecer una proyección tal que conocidos S samples de F(t) de la forma:

F(t)[-n...t0] = Y(t)[t0]

Es decir, cada punto a proyectar es función de una serie de "n" puntos anteriores, siendo t0 el momento que queremos proyectar (generalmente el día o el instante actual, para el caso del daytrading).

Puestos en esto, se sigue inmediatamente que las "predicciones" a las que te refieres, no son más que samples S cuyo t0 equivale al momento actual en el que nos encontramos, esto es, ahora mismo. Y sus n puntos anteriores, son exactamente eso, mediciones anteriores.

Lo que quiero decir es que estructuralmente no hay diferencia alguna entre una estructura de entrenamiento, y una de proyección: ambas constan de N puntos anteriores, y tratan de proyectar el instante t0.

De todas formas, me gustaría llamar la atención sobre un detalle acerca de las ANN: la gente tiene cierta tendencia a tomarlas como una especie de santo grial, como una puerta automática a las plusvies; el que piense eso, va a llevarse una decepción bastante gorda.

Las ANN son una herramienta, nada más (y nada menos). Por sí mismas no solcionan nada, esto es, resulta mucho más importante la forma en que combinas, utilizas e incorporas las ANN en tu Sistema de trading, que las propias ANN en sí mismas.

Pongo un ejemplo esclarecedor: pensar que las ANN por sí mismas te van a dar la llave de los mercados, es tanto como pensar que la mera estadística va a darte un sistema igual que el de Mulder. La realidad es muy distinta: ciertamente Mulder puede usar y usa matemática estadística en su sistema, pero su sistema es MUCHO más que simplemente unas pocas formulas estadísticas. 
La estadística, igual que las ANN, son simplemente una herramienta. La creación de un buen sistema de trading sigue siendo responsabilidad del trader y de sus conocimientos del mercado. 

un saludo,


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Nov 2010)

joder pollastre me recuerdas a mi profesor de mates al que no le entendia ni una palabra :: ( soy de letras ) .

Dejate de teorias y dime si no hice el ganso metiendo largos en 10160 f anda


----------



## Interesado (19 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No sé si comprendo muy bien la pregunta...
> 
> veamos, para una F(t) = Y(t) [siendo 'F' el mercado a analizar, e 'Y' la magnitud a proyectar, supongamos el precio o cotización en este caso) tomamos una ventana temporal Q de longitud N, y queremos establecer una proyección tal que conocidos S samples de F(t) de la forma:
> 
> ...



Exactamente.

Por muy buen matemático que uno sea, el que intente diseñar un sistema basado en ANN sin antes haber peleado con el mercado (y perdido en el intento muchas veces) tiene las mismas posibilidades de éxito que un trader experimentado que no haya escrito una sola línea de código en su vida.

Corrijo... tiene muchas menos posibilidades.

No confundamos esto:





con esto:






Se ve a simple vista que son diferentes, ¿no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por los clavos de Cristo, no pongáis las operaciones.
> 
> En serio, ¿qué se pretende?, ¿chulería?, ¿dar envidia?, ¿exhibicionismo?, ¿crearse una reputación?
> 
> ...



Ok, no posteo más entradas/salidas...


----------



## pollastre (19 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> joder pollastre me recuerdas a mi profesor de mates al que no le entendia ni una palabra :: ( soy de letras ) .
> 
> Dejate de teorias y dime si no hice el ganso metiendo largos en 10160 f anda




Hum... zulóptero, del 10160f ni puta idea, pues como te comenté hace como tres semanas que siguiendo mi costumbre cíclica, he rotado a otros índices. Así que tendrás que "traducirte" las proyecciones al Ibex... porque yo lo que ahora tengo por aquí es el CAC40, el DOW y el DAX.

Veamos, te paso el DAX: convergencia a tres en techo para hoy: 

_[edito: confundí algunos valores de techo, los escribo de nuevo : ]_

absoluto 1 => 6839.97
absoluto 2 => 6867.20
absoluto 3 => 6844.01


_[ Edito : corrijo mi error tipográfico, hay más de 14 pips de rango, en realidad son 28. La convergencia es algo menos "fuerte" , por lo tanto]

Apenas 14pips de rango para los tres techos, suficiente para ser identificado como convergencia por la niña. Eso nos da un techo absoluto intradiario bastante fiable para hoy, en mi opinión._

Algo más crudo está el suelo:

absoluto 1 => 6790.58
absoluto 2 => 6826.84
absoluto 3 => 6776.56

Descartado el segundo (6826.84) , ya que no era suelo, sino nivel relevante, nos quedan el 1 y el 3 marcando un entorno de suelo en el 678x.

Ahora bien, en qué se traducen estos niveles para el churribex?
Ah... eso ya tendrás que currartelo tú xD

Y cuidado, que tengo divergencias bastante gordas entre índices y otra serie de historias sospechosas para hoy, pero esos indicadores son ya demasiado "tochos" para poder explicarlos en un post.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No sé si comprendo muy bien la pregunta...
> 
> veamos, para una F(t) = Y(t) [siendo 'F' el mercado a analizar, e 'Y' la magnitud a proyectar, supongamos el precio o cotización en este caso) tomamos una ventana temporal Q de longitud N, y queremos establecer una proyección tal que conocidos S samples de F(t) de la forma:
> 
> ...



Me dejas de piedra.

Yo no he enfocado lo del sistema experto de esa forma.


----------



## pollastre (19 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me dejas de piedra.
> 
> Yo no he enfocado lo del sistema experto de esa forma.



Interesante debate...la piedra angular de todo el asunto de las proyecciones (detalles aparte, que los hay, y muchos), es que, conocidos T instantes anteriores, queremos saber qué "aparecerá" en el instance T(0) actual. ¿No es así como lo planteas tú? Insisto, mi explicación anterior ha sido grosso (grossíssimo) modo, pero lo básico que subyace es esta idea.

En caso contrario, dime cómo lo ves tú, y te comento.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2010)

En el Ibex hay alguna compra desde las 13:30, pero en el SP no veo lo mismo, ahora tímidamente compran algo.


----------



## Josh Cluni (19 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> De todas formas, me gustaría llamar la atención sobre un detalle acerca de las ANN: la gente tiene cierta tendencia a tomarlas como una especie de santo grial, como una puerta automática a las plusvies; el que piense eso, va a llevarse una decepción bastante gorda.
> 
> Las ANN son una herramienta, nada más (y nada menos). Por sí mismas no solcionan nada, esto es, resulta mucho más importante la forma en que combinas, utilizas e incorporas las ANN en tu Sistema de trading, que las propias ANN en sí mismas.



Gracias por tomarte la molestia de describirme el método tan claro y detalladamente. Lástima que solo se pueda dar un thanks. 

Creía que teniendo F(t)[-n...t-1] = Y(t)[t-1], siendo t-1 un tiempo anterior cualquiera, las predicciones se hacían como F(t)[-n...t0 ... t1] = Y(t)[t1] donde t1 es un tiempo posterior, con lo cual simularíamos un intervalo entero de Ibex por ejemplo, pero a condición de especular con los datos de F entre t0 y t1 que serian desconocidos. No había visto que podía ser mas sencillo. 

Sobre ANN tengo nociones muy baratas, y además, como bien has dicho, aún sabiendo mas, no sería, suficiente. Imagino que hay que hacer una sabia elección de variables F que realmente estén relacionadas con Y, y que además no sean redundantes para optimizar tiempo de cpu.

Al hilo de eso, alguien tiene experiencia con el paquete de matlab de ANN? No tengo demasiada idea de lo que contienen esas ANN por dentro pero no parecen complicadas de usar. Sería para hacer mis pinitos en plan amateur mientras mis xeon se aburren...


----------



## pollastre (19 Nov 2010)

Lo que comentas no es descabellado: se llama "n-step projection", y te puedo confirmar que hay más de uno y más de dos traders intentando hacer proyecciones a 3, 5 e incluso 10 pasos vista. 

Esto es, si tu escala es horaria (supongamos), se trataría de proyectar dónde estaremos dentro de 10 horas (10-step ahead), en vez de dónde estaremos en la siguiente hora (one-step ahead).

Personalmente, yo no implemento esa variante. El problema que yo siempre he visto en el n-step es que el error de proyección se acumula piramidalmente; siguiendo la nomenclatura de tu respuesta, es fácil ver que cualquier proyección F(t[n]) para todo n>0, piramida o se apoya en un valor anterior que a su vez es *otra proyección*.

A mayor longitud en la cadena de especulaciones/proyecciones, el error se incrementa exponencialmente. Un 10-step, por ejemplo, con un fallo importante en la proyección t=2, será un completo e inútil desastre.

Pero vamos, por ser, es posible... te confirmo que hay gente que lo intenta, de hecho (allá ellos :: ). Es sólo que si complicado es acertar a un paso por delante, ni te cuento hacerlo a 5 o 10 pasos.




Josh Cluni dijo:


> Gracias por tomarte la molestia de describirme el método tan claro y detalladamente. Lástima que solo se pueda dar un thanks.
> 
> Creía que teniendo F(t)[-n...t-1] = Y(t)[t-1], siendo t-1 un tiempo anterior cualquiera, las predicciones se hacían como F(t)[-n...t0 ... t1] = Y(t)[t1] donde t1 es un tiempo posterior, con lo cual simularíamos un intervalo entero de Ibex por ejemplo, pero a condición de especular con los datos de F entre t0 y t1 que serian desconocidos. No había visto que podía ser mas sencillo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Interesante debate...la piedra angular de todo el asunto de las proyecciones (detalles aparte, que los hay, y muchos), es que, conocidos T instantes anteriores, queremos saber qué "aparecerá" en el instance T(0) actual. ¿No es así como lo planteas tú? Insisto, mi explicación anterior ha sido grosso (grossíssimo) modo, pero lo básico que subyace es esta idea.
> 
> En caso contrario, dime cómo lo ves tú, y te comento.



Luego lo pongo, que se me va el autobús, a lo mejor es lo mismo que tú decías pero lo he entendido mal.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Nov 2010)

el ibex esta muy debil , a lo mejor nos cae una revision de la deuda 

lo digo por la claudicacion de ZP a lo mejor ya se lo han comunicado ienso:


----------



## Misterio (19 Nov 2010)

Joder con el BBVA le están pegando duro.


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex esta muy debil , a lo mejor nos cae una revision de la deuda
> 
> lo digo por la claudicacion de ZP a lo mejor ya se lo han comunicado ienso:



Alguna si que ha caido:



> 14:56:45 h.
> España [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



De Cárpatos.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Nov 2010)

estan moviendo muchos futuros


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Interesante debate...la piedra angular de todo el asunto de las proyecciones (detalles aparte, que los hay, y muchos), es que, conocidos T instantes anteriores, queremos saber qué "aparecerá" en el instance T(0) actual. ¿No es así como lo planteas tú? Insisto, mi explicación anterior ha sido grosso (grossíssimo) modo, pero lo básico que subyace es esta idea.
> 
> En caso contrario, dime cómo lo ves tú, y te comento.



Yo no planteo f(Pt-1,Pt-2,Pt-3...)=Pt+1

Yo planteo f(Pt-1, x, y, z, k...)=Pt+1

Es decir, que no le doy tanta importancia a la serie de precios anteriores o a su evolución reciente, sólo era eso.

En función de la discrepancia entre el valor de la predicción y el real, se activa o no un sistema de corrección de coeficientes.

Utilizo una función lineal sin muchas complicaciones y uso el Excel.

Todavía está en eterna fase de pruebas porque mi ordenador es una patata y no he tenido tiempo, si consigo ponerlo a funcionar de forma fiable ya intentaré dar alguna predicción.


----------



## Josh Cluni (19 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Luego lo pongo, que se me va el autobús, a lo mejor es lo mismo que tú decías pero lo he entendido mal.



Lo del excel la primera vez que lo leí me quedé ::

Nunca me hubiera imaginado que se le podía sacar tanto rendimiento al tema. Imagino además que tendrás que relacionar los inputs con funciones conocidas, o algo parecido. Vaya, que yo no sabría ni como empezar... :Aplauso:

Edito para comentar que ha quedado satisfecha mi curiosidad con el mensaje anterior.


----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2010)

El chulibex se acerca a la directriz que ha guiado la bajada durante toda la jornada de hoy.


----------



## MarketMaker (19 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes, parece que se han calmado los ánimos un poquito. Vamos a empezar a operar algo más en serio. Como siempre en primera instancia 70 puntos desde mínimos. Hasta tocar el 10200. Sin mucha convicción, los acontecimientos se precipitan y hay mucho miedo.


----------



## aitor33 (19 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Joder con el BBVA le están pegando duro.



Te paso esta información por si te interesa

Lo normal sería que BBVA bajara a 6,75 euros

Nov 05, 2010 @ 11:44 am by Angel Javier

Si el precio que se estima en la ampliacíon se situa en los 6,75 lo normal es que BBVA baje hasta ese precio.

BBVA arranca hoy la ampliación tras bajar un 11,6% en 12 sesiones


Diario del Especulador Lo normal sería que BBVA bajara a 6,75 euros


----------



## MarketMaker (19 Nov 2010)

Sobre BBVA: No perdáis de vista los movimientos que quedan hasta final de sesión.


----------



## aitor33 (19 Nov 2010)

Os paso este análisis me parece interesante 

¡¡ Directriz tocada ¡¡ vamos a esperar que se conformen que ya esta bien


----------



## Claca (19 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez, no veo por qué debe molestarte que la gente cuelgue entradas, salidas, gráficos o lo que sea. Parte del proceso de aprendizaje consiste en saber reconocer los aciertos de los demás para adapatarlos a tu operativa, al menos en mi caso ha sido así. He aprendido mucho leyendo a otros. En un mundo en el cual cada lección se paga, es un privilegio poder echar un vistazo al examen del compañero, no para copiarlo, sino para ver cómo lo corrigen. 

Zulo, tu viñeta está a medio acabar... estoy de un vago :-(

Por lo demás, no tenéis remedio, cada dos días empezáis con discusiones frikis que sólo entiende gente que viste camisa de cuadros, colecciona calculadoras de los años 70 y tiene posters del señor de los anillos colgados en el dormitorio.


----------



## atman (19 Nov 2010)

No había ninguna mala fe en mis post, y que mi única intención era compartir sanamente unas inquietudes.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Por lo demás, no tenéis remedio, cada dos días empezáis con discusiones frikis que sólo entiende gente que viste camisa de cuadros, colecciona calculadoras de los años 70 y tiene posters del señor de los anillos colgados en el dormitorio.



No te olvides del esparadrapo de las gafas y la ristra de bolis en el bolsillo de la camisa... :XX:

PD: Yo soy hinjeniro... )


----------



## qpvlde (19 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Joder con el BBVA le están pegando duro.



Yo no he sido...Jejejejsjsjsjajs plusvis a mi


----------



## EL_LIMITE (19 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes, pregunta gacelística de la semana, porque en una plataforma como el visual chart no me deja sino ver el futuro del mini ibex con vencimiento nov, y en proreal los dos, y por otra parte en interdin sólo puedes ver el mini de noviembre todavía a partir de cuando cambian , no era hoy a las 12??


----------



## atman (19 Nov 2010)

Es la leche, están empeñados en no dejar caer esto bajo ningún concepto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> Es la leche, están empeñados en no dejar caer esto bajo ningún concepto.



A ver que hacen en la franja 1019x-1020x que ahí es donde está el tomate... (fibo61,8% y posible pull-back a la directriz alcista perdida)

Por cierto el 10135 es el fibo50% de toda la subida desde el viernes pasado...

Saludos...


----------



## MarketMaker (19 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenas tardes, parece que se han calmado los ánimos un poquito. Vamos a empezar a operar algo más en serio. Como siempre en primera instancia 70 puntos desde mínimos. Hasta tocar el 10200. Sin mucha convicción, los acontecimientos se precipitan y hay mucho miedo.




Ya se que estamos en crisis, pero los thanks no cuestan dinero....::


----------



## debianita (19 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ya se que estamos en crisis, pero los thanks no cuestan dinero....::



thankswhores ::


----------



## atman (19 Nov 2010)

Fenómeno... en vertical... con la buena semana que había tenido... la estoy cagando enterita hoy...


----------



## MarketMaker (19 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> Fenómeno... en vertical... con la buena semana que había tenido... la estoy cagando enterita hoy...



Siempre lo mismo, es entra el mamonaso este de Market y ponerse a subir


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Buenas tardes, pregunta gacelística de la semana, porque en una plataforma como el visual chart no me deja sino ver el futuro del mini ibex con vencimiento nov, y en proreal los dos, y por otra parte en interdin sólo puedes ver el mini de noviembre todavía a partir de cuando cambian , no era hoy a las 12??



En Interdin puedes pulsar en el desplegable que hay arriba a la derecha de la página principal (tras loguearte) para ver los futuros de otras fechas.

De nada


----------



## atman (19 Nov 2010)

le espero a la vuelta, caballero... que esto no termina hasta que canta la gorda...

PD: ¿ven ustedes como a veces postear la situación ayuda a desprenderse nervios, miedos y frustraciones?


----------



## MarketMaker (19 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> le espero a la vuelta, caballero... que esto no termina hasta que canta la gorda...
> 
> PD: ¿ven ustedes como a veces postear la situación ayuda a desprenderse nervios, miedos y frustraciones?



Pues tenga cuidado que aún tengo en la recamara a la Caballé::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Pues tenga cuidado que aún tengo en la recamara a la Caballé::



A ver si cerráis el hueco intradía en 10241... que hay que deciroslo todo... ::


----------



## atman (19 Nov 2010)

no, si a por ello van...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Nov 2010)

1195 esta siendo la resistencia 8:


----------



## MarketMaker (19 Nov 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvrHxQ3qjAE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]O MIO BAMBINO CARO...le cantará alguno al amigo de Zuloman, el que salta la verja de su casa de vez en cuando.

Iba a sacar a la Caballé...pero saco a la DIVA.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2010)

Este fin de semana probablemente se arreglará lo de Irlanda, como para quedarse abiertos hasta el lunes... :no:

Yo ya he cerrado todas mis posis... el lunes más! o

Buen finde a tod@s!


----------



## Claca (19 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No te olvides del esparadrapo de las gafas y la ristra de bolis en el bolsillo de la camisa... :XX:
> 
> PD: Yo soy hinjeniro... )



No os salváis ni uno. Por eso Calopez nos permite que le saturemos el server: sabe que somos tan o más frikis que él, si bien nos envidia por conservar todavía el pelo. 

Por cierto, me encanta cómo planteas las entradas y salidas en base al riesgo beneficio. 



MarketMaker dijo:


> Ya se que estamos en crisis, pero los thanks no cuestan dinero....::



:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


Ya que estoy:







Hoy, por fin, se ha alcanzado el objetivo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2010)

Como diría el gran forero(y mejor persona) Pepitoria...

Cortos a la parrilla! ::

Qué ganas de meter cortos Dios!!!! no, no lo hagas respira hondo.... ufff no puedo, donde está la ventana de R4? no, detente! ::

PD: Y pensar que he tenido largos en 10140c...
PD2: Claca, si quieres volvemos a utilizar un poco la casa de campo para operativa intradiaría... así podíamos explicar un poco que nos lleva a abrir la posición, SL, objetivo y cosas de esas...
PD3: Han ido a darle un beso al fibo76,4%... vaya sesión! de aquí a nada se quedan sin pring... digo sin traders!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Benditaliquidez, no veo por qué debe molestarte que la gente cuelgue entradas, salidas, gráficos o lo que sea. Parte del proceso de aprendizaje consiste en saber reconocer los aciertos de los demás para adapatarlos a tu operativa, al menos en mi caso ha sido así. He aprendido mucho leyendo a otros. En un mundo en el cual cada lección se paga, es un privilegio poder echar un vistazo al examen del compañero, no para copiarlo, sino para ver cómo lo corrigen.
> 
> Zulo, tu viñeta está a medio acabar... estoy de un vago :-(
> 
> Por lo demás, no tenéis remedio, cada dos días empezáis con discusiones frikis que sólo entiende gente que viste camisa de cuadros, colecciona calculadoras de los años 70 y tiene posters del señor de los anillos colgados en el dormitorio.




Lo de las operaciones lo digo porque afecta a mi operativa, no sé si os sucede.

Se podría postear poniendo spoilers, tampoco cuesta tanto.


----------



## debianita (19 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como diría el gran forero(y mejor persona) Pepitoria...
> 
> Cortos a la parrilla! ::
> 
> ...



cortos+ojete+calor = mandrilada 

Estoy cacharreando con el joone 8: Tengo que reciclarme esto de la programación OO no es lo mio

EDIT: titulo del spoiler: "si yo fuese BL no lo haria"


----------



## MarketMaker (19 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo de las operaciones lo digo porque afecta a mi operativa, no sé si os sucede.
> 
> Se podría postear poniendo spoilers, tampoco cuesta tanto.



Eso que es lo que es? Para mi un spoiler es lo que llevo en mi Fiesta tuneado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2010)

Al final entro por última vez, para quedarme el fin de semana:



Spoiler



Es para ver si Benditaliquidez lo mira... )



Saludos....

Pd: Marketmaker, pones [ spoiler ] texto [/ spoiler ], pero sin espacios...


----------



## MarketMaker (19 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Sobre BBVA: No perdáis de vista los movimientos que quedan hasta final de sesión.



:::::::::Aplauso::fiufiu:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Eso que es lo que es? Para mi un spoiler es lo que llevo en mi Fiesta tuneado



A ver si te tengo que recordar que el coche que llevas no es tuyo...
::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Nov 2010)

ayer la resistencia fueron los 1200 , hoy los 1195 estan bajando el liston los cabrones  y asi hasta que lleguen las caidas fuertes :baba:


----------



## MarketMaker (19 Nov 2010)

Bueno señores un último tirón y me voy. Buen fin de semana a todos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno señores un último tirón y me voy. Buen fin de semana a todos



Buah, ya se picó...:ouch:


----------



## chinclan100 (19 Nov 2010)

La POMO de hoy no era de mucho importe, 2.17$ mil millones pero miren miren.
SP +4.5 puntos.
Petroleo 1$ por barril
Oro 13$ arriba por onza
Plata 0.7$ arriba.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. POMO 18 de Noviembre. 2.17$ mil millones. Bolsas, Oro , Plata y Petróleo con fuerza al alza …

Y siguen y siguen.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> cortos+ojete+calor = mandrilada
> 
> Estoy cacharreando con el joone 8: Tengo que reciclarme esto de la programación OO no es lo mio
> 
> EDIT: titulo del spoiler: "si yo fuese BL no lo haria"



Esto sin foto no vale nada


----------



## atman (19 Nov 2010)

Cárpatos avisa que han subido las garantías del stoxx y el Dax...


----------



## Violator (19 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> :::::::::Aplauso::fiufiu:



Impresionante lo suyo. Gracias por tus aportaciones en el foro.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2010)

Y yo creo que hay que fijarse que pese a que la confianza de las manos débiles subió el miércoles (y ya está muy alta) y el jueves el SP abrió al alza, no lo dejaron caer.

Seguro que fue por el vencimiento, pero, ¿por qué no cae ahora?

O es el efecto POMO que no les deja fulminar a las gacelas, o están cebándolas con avaricia.


----------



## atman (19 Nov 2010)

BUeeeno... pues al final al semana no termina mal del todo, gracias a la inestimable acción de MarketMaker en BBVA... eso sí, NADA comparado a lo que podía haber sido. Pero bueno, éste es el juego...


EDITO: ¡¡Que HDPT, sacan la noticia del Anglo Irish bank justo al cierre!!
RE-EDITO: NO era el Anglo irish, sino el Allied Irish...


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy el informe se refiere ya al futuro del Ibex con vencimiento de diciembre. Hemos vuelto a las andadas y la actividad ha vuelto a desaparecer de nuevo de la escena con muchas horas de inactividad. 

Hemos empezado el día negativos con ventas, aunque no de gran calibre, pero aun en los primeros minutos han cruzado una orden de compra de unos 845 contratos, sin embargo a partir de ahí han empezado a vender hasta casi las 11. En ese momento han dejado de estar activos, aunque han vuelto a las 12 con más ventas pero ya casi no han cruzado órdenes, a las 15 tengo la última del día.

En subasta me sale que han comprado, pero he tenido que filtrar bastante.

En resumen mucha negatividad, aunque esperan gap al alza para el lunes, no parecen muy convencidos de que vayamos a subir tras el vencimiento, además parece que han puesto los pies en polvorosa y han huido, así que el volumen tan alto de estos días solo ha sido por el vencimiento.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2010)

Record de volumen en el BBVA desde el 19 de octubre... de 2009... :8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2010)

Ja, ja, ja, lo he mirado ahora, estaba esperando al cierre.

Si no lo miro, reviento.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2010)

Me parece a mí que esto ha sido una subida fake


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum... zulóptero, del 10160f ni puta idea, pues como te comenté hace como tres semanas que siguiendo mi costumbre cíclica, he rotado a otros índices. Así que tendrás que "traducirte" las proyecciones al Ibex... porque yo lo que ahora tengo por aquí es el CAC40, el DOW y el DAX.
> 
> Veamos, te paso el DAX: convergencia a tres en techo para hoy:
> 
> ...



Perdona pollastrin pero no llegue a leer tu post :S, te he hecho trabajar en balde :S



MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenas tardes, parece que se han calmado los ánimos un poquito. Vamos a empezar a operar algo más en serio. Como siempre en primera instancia 70 puntos desde mínimos. Hasta tocar el 10200. Sin mucha convicción, los acontecimientos se precipitan y hay mucho miedo.



no me copie leoncio que a mis cortos de 10160 le puse orden de cierre en 10235 y ahora que acabo de llegar veo que ni con calculadora hoyga  , la putada es que me he quedado con posis cerradas.......veremos el lunes si subimos o bajamos.



Claca dijo:


> *Benditaliquidez, no veo por qué debe molestarte que la gente cuelgue entradas, salidas, gráficos o lo que sea. *Parte del proceso de aprendizaje consiste en saber reconocer los aciertos de los demás para adapatarlos a tu operativa, al menos en mi caso ha sido así. He aprendido mucho leyendo a otros. En un mundo en el cual cada lección se paga, es un privilegio poder echar un vistazo al examen del compañero, no para copiarlo, sino para ver cómo lo corrigen.
> 
> Zulo, tu viñeta está a medio acabar... estoy de un vago :-(
> 
> Por lo demás, no tenéis remedio, cada dos días empezáis con discusiones frikis que sólo entiende gente que viste camisa de cuadros, colecciona calculadoras de los años 70 y tiene posters del señor de los anillos colgados en el dormitorio.



Yo tampoco, al reves, a mi me da bastantes pistas ver eso, benditaliquidez .....mas personalidad coño, no se deje influenciar por gacelas ni por leoncios, usted a lo suyo y obvie lo que no le interese :no:


Estoy deseando ver esa viñeta, se ruega que sea dedicada y firmada para imprimir y guardar eh 

A ver si me pongo con el articulito de marras, aunque ya me da miedo con tanta expectacion que ha levantado : ...... tengo las ideas enla cabeza pero sin ordenar asi que puede salir un fiasco o algo interesante :ouch:

Aviso que no sera de gusto de tapayoguristas ni madmaxistas... a lo mejor hasta me da un thanks animosa y uxo mas que nada por que no entiendan el mensaje de fondo y lo interpreten como los pisos nunca bajan y si no lo vendes lo alquilas...por ahi van los tiros pero muy matizado claro ... y siendo determinante el momento en que se aplica


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Perdona pollastrin pero no llegue a leer tu post :S, te he hecho trabajar en balde :S
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será que soy muy influenciable, en fin, lo de ponerlo como spoiler tampoco es tan difícil, además, se presta a toda tipo de bromas y cachondeos.

Lo del articulito..., mándalo por privado a los que te dieron los thanks, al final se hará público, pero la sensación de estar leyendo el expediente secreto sobre el asesinato de Kennedy no te la quita nadie. ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2010)

Ale, se jodieron los cortos por lo que resta de año:

Un final de año para ponerse cortos: gane con las inversiones que bajarán. Noticias en Invertia



> Un final de año para ponerse cortos: gane con las inversiones que bajarán
> ¿Ha llegado el momento de “jugar” a vender? Hasta final de año existen claras tendencias bajistas que ya han llevado a la Bolsa a niveles de agosto y al euro a recular hasta mínimos de siete semanas contra el dólar. Por ello, apostar a la baja por deuda soberana de Irlanda, Portugal, Grecia o España, ponerse cortos en el euro/dólar y “envidar” a la caída del sector financiero europeo puede reportar ingentes ganancias. CONOCE LOS INSTRUMENTOS PARA GANAR CON LAS CAÍDAS
> 
> María Martínez / Invertia.com. Noticias, bolsa, mercados, cotizaciones, finanzas, economia, fondos
> ...



Marketmaker ya se puso largo a última hora porque seguramente le dieron alguna instrucción.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (20 Nov 2010)

Os dejo por aquí un análisis que he preparado del Banco Popular, que lleva una impecable tendencia bajista.

Análisis técnico del Banco Popular. Bajista hasta nueva orden. | Opciones y Futuros

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## debianita (20 Nov 2010)

Buenos días,

acabo de abrir un hilo para hablar de redes neuronales:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/188595-sistemas-de-trading-redes-neuronales.html

Pienso que puede ser buena idea, así los foreros de camisa de cuadros, calculadora en bolsillo, gafipastas no llenamos este hilo de off-topics 



Spoiler



BL dictador :XX:


----------



## qpvlde (20 Nov 2010)

Bueno, esto ya esta visto para sentencia.

El viernes, a las 15:00 me había prometido cerrar la posición, y habría tenido buenas plusvis si lo hubiera hecho.

Pero tal y como había ido el día y con la que le estaba cayendo al BBVA, pensé que había que dejar correr los beneficios, así que me fui a dormir soñando que recuperaba todas mis perdidas. Con lo que me encontré cuando desperté creo que no hace falta que lo cuente. Una pardillada mas...

Yo no se que pasara el lunes, ahora si que ya no se nada, pero que s mi me están jodiendo pero bien, eso lo tengo clarito. 

Ahora las embestidas del negrata ni las noto...en fin no creo que llegue al martes con la posición abierta. Asumiré perdidas y igual me pongo largo, que parece que es como se va a ganar de aquí a final de año.

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Bueno, esto ya esta visto para sentencia.
> 
> El viernes, a las 15:00 me había prometido cerrar la posición, y habría tenido buenas plusvis si lo hubiera hecho.
> 
> ...



No me puedo resistir a contestar este post:

- Si crees que va a subir o bajar aférrate a las causas por las que lo crees, pero en el momento de hacer la operación hazlo hacia el lado contrario, sin pensar en absoluto, simplemente opera a la contra de lo que crees en el mismo momento en que metes la operación, sigue aferrado a lo que crees aunque te hayas puesto en tu contra.

- Cuando empieces a perder dinero de esta forma esto quiere decir que tus análisis son buenos, vuelve a operar normal.

- Nunca pienses en recuperar el dinero perdido, concéntrate solo en ganar aunque sea poco, la recuperación vendrá sola.

- Si tienes dudas y estás fuera no entres.

- Si tienes dudas y estás dentro cierra la mitad de la posición o déjalo.

- Si no tienes ninguna duda salte inmediatamente.

- Entra pensando donde te vas a salir, tanto si ganas como si pierdes.

- Si pierdes mete menos dinero en la siguiente entrada, si ganas métete con más.

Está más que demostrado que los jugadores en un casino meten más dinero en cada apuesta cada vez que pierden para 'recuperarse' pero consiguen lo contrario de lo que pretenden, si tuvieran un capital ilimitado acabarían ganando de esta forma, pero nadie tiene un capital ilimitado.


----------



## debianita (20 Nov 2010)

A los consejos de Mulder, añadiria:

- Poco apalancamiento
- Swing trading, es decir, lejos del intradia. Con poco apalancamiento y unos días vista es más llevadero, menos nervios y más calma.
- Una frase que me llegó al alma de Jesse Livermore: cuando veas un movimiento no busques el porque, te metes o te mantienes al margen. Personalmente, creo que cuando se está dentro hay que mirar los charts y punto, no dejarse llevar por comentarios, explicaciones etc... (el foro y la web de Cárpa pueden ser muy malos aliados) lo digo por experiencia ::

Mi gran problema ... no sé cerrar posición, como bien dice Mulder, hay que prefijarla y olvidarse. Seguramente cortes beneficios antes de tiempo, pero ... esloquehay. Despues de cerrarla me tomo unos largos minutos sin mirar el mercado. Era muy típico en mi, fundir gran parte de las plusvis en abrir una nueva posi al poco de cerrar la ganadora.

PD: son consejos de gacela a gacela, lo importante es que no te saquen del mercado, a mi casi me pasa 2 veces. Me retiraba una temporada, lamia las heridas, aprendia de mis caros errores e intentaba mejorar mis conocimientos del mercado.


----------



## Claca (21 Nov 2010)

Que Benditaliquidez no se enfade:



Spoiler



DAX:

El día 9 de noviembre comentaba lo siguiene:



Claca dijo:


> A parte, el todo pepónico DAX, buque insignia de las subidas europeas, habría que vigilarlo mucho. Ya se está acercando a terreno peligroso. Está muy fuerte, mucho, pero por delante tiene resistencias serias. Si vemos que durante las próximas sesiones va frenando, entre los 850 y los 900 tiene un buen candidato a, como poco, punto de reflexión:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues bien, un par de semanas más tarde, echemos un vistazo a cómo ha quedado el asunto:







Como vemos, el DAX está frenando justo en el punto indicado. En esta zona, el primer signo de corrección fuerte debería ponernos en alerta máxima, pero por ahora el índice está aún tranquilo realizando el que tiene pinta de ser un techo. Por arriba sólo deberíamos tener en cuenta un movimiento potente al alza, todo lo demás debemos considerarlo ruido. Muchos giros empiezan tras una trampa en la dirección contraria, como muy bien sabéis. Precioso el expansivo ¿eh?





Spoiler



STOXX:

El STOXX es una versión del IBEX con extra de alcismo, pero se reconocen vicios muy parecidos. Si nos fijamos vemos que este índice repasa una y otra vez los mismos niveles, subiendo con muy poca alegría y, al igual que el IBEX, entre septiembre y enero se efectuó un proceso de distribución clarísimo. Esto quiere decir que hasta los máximos anuales hay un gran número de inversores enganchados, lo cual dificulta enormemente recuperar la cima anterior. En estas circunstancias, navegar con cansancio por las mismas aguas que ya se han recorrido puede llamar la atención a los piratas bajistas que están deseosos de realizar mandriladas, si bien, por el momento, está fuera de peligro:







Y para el que se pierda con tanta línea:







La punteada roja fue imporante en el pasado, hasta se aprecia juego de huecos a su alrededor en febrero y marzo de este año.



El IBEX lo dejo para mañana, aunque ya he visto un par de cosillas que pueden ser muy aprovechables :


----------



## Claca (21 Nov 2010)

Criteria:



Spoiler










Realizando un techo, aunque no ha confirmado cortos todavía. Divergencias bajistas en el MACD.


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2010)

A las buenas tardes!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Nov 2010)

Que yo no tengo ningún problema con los offtopics, comentarios, análisis, gráficos, noticias...

Lo único que yo decía que se podría poner como spoilers son los típicos comentarios cantando las entradas y salidas en tiempo real.

Sólo eso, si a mí me encantan los gráficos de lascosas, de claca, los comentarios de Mulder, las idas y venidas de pollastre por el mundo de los sistemas expertos, los indicadores adelantados de marketmaker...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Nov 2010)

Me temo que el que tenga cortos abiertos se va a hinchar a :: :: ::

Irlanda acepta el rescate, como no en Domingo y con nocturnidad ::

Gracias a Dios yo no tengo posis abiertas....aunque no me importaria tener unos largos para el previsible gap al alza de mañana :


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2010)

Yo aplico una regla de oro (por trabajar con SL): Prácticamente nunca dejo una posi abierta en un fin de semana.

En el mundo de las divisas va a correr sangre en abundancia.


----------



## twetter (21 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> s....aunque no me importaria tener unos largos para el previsible gap al alza de mañana :



O no. Quien sabe cuando esta tan cantado,malo


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2010)

Cualquiera sabe lo que hacen mañana.

Lo que está claro es que ahora van a por Portugal.

Ya queda menos para España.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (21 Nov 2010)

Buenas noches, si mañana toca patadón y fuera el equipo para arriba, es de entender que los grandes Bancos se comportarán bien, pero quien no te dice que a media sesión, salga como dice "Bertok", que nuestro querido vecino también está enfermo y pide medicinas o que China salte a la palestra con el tema de los tipos de interés. Supongo que los futuros nos adelantarán algo y que mañana la apertura del EuroStoxx también nos confirme ese gap alcista. Espero que lo de Portugal se alargue algo a ver si soy capaz de conseguir unas pocas plusvis con los banquitos españoles mañana.

PD.. Claca: Espero leer tu análisis del Ibex mañana
Zuloman: Espero leer tu artículo sobre la caída del mercado inmobiliario en cuanto lo tengas, que me tienes intrigado ... a ver lo que tengo que esperarme pa tener un zulito.


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2010)

Hamijo, no dudes que con independencia de lo que ocurra mañana, queda fiesta reservada para Portugal y posteriormente para España.

Es sencillo, a las manos fuertes les interesa. Se forran.


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Nov 2010)

Hamijo zuloman, ya le he dado mi thanks, espero su artículo con ansia.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (21 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, no dudes que con independencia de lo que ocurra mañana, queda fiesta reservada para Portugal y posteriormente para España.
> 
> Es sencillo, a las manos fuertes les interesa. Se forran.



Tiene usted toda la razón, y sigo pensando que España también tiene la reserva, ese será el invitado estrella cuando llegué ahí si que se pondrán las botas.


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2010)

El euro se está apreciando contra el USD y el JPY !!!!!


----------



## rafaxl (21 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> El euro se está apreciando contra el USD y el JPY !!!!!



Comienza el show. Mañana de traje  y con camara de fotos.

Por cierto muy rapido va el euro no??


----------



## EL_LIMITE (21 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> El euro se está apreciando contra el USD y el JPY !!!!!



¿Dónde lo véis? En los CFD de IG markets ???, en forexpros todavía no aparece nada no?


----------



## rafaxl (21 Nov 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> ¿Dónde lo véis? En los CFD de IG markets ???, en forexpros todavía no aparece nada no?



Yo en IGmarkets.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (21 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Yo en IGmarkets.



Esta página también está bastante informativa:

Cotizaciones de monedas en tiempo real avanzado


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Nov 2010)

Ahora ya sabemos a cuento de qué venían las repentinas ansias alcistas de marketmaker el viernes a última hora.

Para que luego nos vengan contando monsergas de indicadores adelantados y de niveles. 

Donde esté un buen montón de pasta e información privilegiada en abundancia..., que se quiten los niveles y los canales. ::


----------



## pollastre (21 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Para que luego nos vengan contando monsergas de indicadores adelantados y de niveles.
> 
> Donde esté un buen montón de pasta e información privilegiada en abundancia..., que se quiten los niveles y los canales. ::



Jeje... es difícil conservar la fe en las matemáticas, cuando se producen "explosiones" de fundamentales como éste de la deuda periférica. Pero hay que creer y mantener la cabeza fría, y no dejarse llevar por el chocolate del loro. A fin de cuentas, ya hace muchos meses que vengo defendiendo en este foro el hecho de que los fundamentales son el verdadero némesis de la operativa seria, pues únicamente fomentan la especulación y a los especuladores.

No sucede todos los días que un país quiebra... lo de la info insider está muy bien para que algunos ganen un buen dinero este Lunes con Irlanda, dentro de 3 semanas con Portugal, y en un par de meses con España. 

Pero el año tiene en torno a 280 días "tradeables". Cuando se te acaben los países con problemas de deuda periférica, digo yo que el resto de los 275 días habrá que seguir haciendo trading con algún sistema, ¿no? 

¿Seguro que vas a prescindir de los canales y niveles tan rápidamente?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Seguro que vas a prescindir de los canales y niveles tan rápidamente?



Ni de coña, pero los hay que ganan con los niveles y con lo que no son niveles. 

En fin, no todos podemos ser CR9.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Nov 2010)

venga, venga señores que tenemos ese gap a escasos minutos ::

Me metere largo nada mas abrir la sesion 

market y pollastre.....hablando de niveles ¿ veis posible romper el 10500 c hoy ?

Seria muy de agradecer que hicierais una excepcion hoy y dieseis los niveles a primera hora......aunque precisamente hoy los niveles esten para romperse 

Pollastre ya se que estas con el dax pero quizas ayude a deducir que hace el ibex  , si ya l das hecho y masticado....para mear y no echar gota 

EDITO: !!!!OJO MOSQUEO!!!! Tambien sube el oro ,raro,raro ¿no? eso me hace perder claridad de vision de hoy...... me coincide que suba el euro, la bolsa, el petroleo pero ¿ y el horo del que cago el moro que hace subiendo?


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

A ver, todo el mundo preparado?????

Lo mismo cierro el chiringuito pronto y hasta diciembre relaxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chameleon (22 Nov 2010)

no parece que el el mercado se haya asustado mucho con el rescate, no es suficiente

no ha habido cierre de cortos masivo, los bancos ejpañoles van a tener que subir a pulso, si es que pueden...

esperaré el tirón arriba para los cortos, entorno 10450


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, no dudes que con independencia de lo que ocurra mañana, queda fiesta reservada para Portugal y posteriormente para España.
> 
> Es sencillo, a las manos fuertes les interesa. Se forran.





pecata minuta dijo:


> Hamijo zuloman, ya le he dado mi thanks, espero su artículo con ansia.



Hoygan que estoy en pleno proceso de cambio de casa, no presionen,.......y tranquilos hombre que no os los van a quitar de las manos  .

YA anticipo que en 2011 caen a lo bestia y cuando el panico vendedor se desate ese es el momento de acaparar ladrillos, solo falta saber ( lo explicare ) donde y que hacer con ellos, como financiarse etc.

Si os molestais en leer el articulo que publique ya hace muchos meses en la casa de campo y que fue fruto de una discusion sobre si la caida seria rapida o a la japonesa ( yo defendia la 1 y la mayoria la 2 ) practicamente teneis las claves.

Este articulo tampoco va a añadir mucha cosa nueva, simplemente pretendo ordenar lo ya dicho en otros articulos en uno solo para que sepais como actuar.

Vosotros ir pillando pasta en la bolsa que acto seguido la pillareis en el ladrillo :no:


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

A ver ese 418 como primer objetivo. Vamossss

328 me sacan del mercado....

Nuevo intento. Asumimos más riesgo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> A ver ese 418 como primer objetivo. Vamossss
> 
> 328 me sacan del mercado....



¿Pasa algo?, veo al Ibex otra vez con correlación inversa respecto al SP.

No suelo hacerle caso a estas cosas hasta que no llevan así un buen rato pero conociendo al paciente...


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> A ver ese 418 como primer objetivo. Vamossss
> 
> 328 me sacan del mercado....




Bueno, patada en la espinilla que le acaban de dar, pero Ud. no se arrugue que es muy temprano todavía ::

En realidad, no puedo afearle nada estando fuera de mercado como estoy ahora: el que no arriesga, no se equivoca.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> A ver ese 418 como primer objetivo. Vamossss
> 
> 328 me sacan del mercado....



pues te han puesto de patitas en la calle y a mi me han jodido pillandome con largos ::

Puede ser una espanta y volver a por todas o me pueden haber enculado hasta el fondo ::


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, patada en la espinilla que le acaban de dar, pero Ud. no se arrugue que es muy temprano todavía ::
> 
> En realidad, no puedo afearle nada estando fuera de mercado como estoy ahora: el que no arriesga, no se equivoca.



No ha sido dolorosa, piense que venía con posiciones abiertas del viernes:: Solo he realizado menos beneficios de los esperados...

Second ROUND8:


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Pasa algo?, veo al Ibex otra vez con correlación inversa respecto al SP.
> 
> No suelo hacerle caso a estas cosas hasta que no llevan así un buen rato pero conociendo al paciente...



Quiero hacer pronto el trabajo, antes de las 9:45, se ven movimientos raros en el inframundo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Quiero hacer pronto el trabajo, antes de las 9:45, se ven movimientos raros en el inframundo.



¿¿tu hablas de niveles de contado o de futuro ??

supongo que estas esperando el nivel del 10270 mas o menos para atacar eh :rolleye: pues cuidadin que no te la jueguen y se te escape el tren


----------



## pyn (22 Nov 2010)

A ver si el sp vuelve sobre los 1220 de nuevo que no me entró por unos céntimos un ETF inverso hace unas semanas y me quedé con las ganas.


Qué invierno le espera al churribex...


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

Contado, y estoy dentro desde 10325.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Contado, y estoy dentro desde 10325.



eso me tranquiliza bastante, aunque no me sorprenderia una cerrada de largos bajandolo al 10270 y de ahi al 10400 como primer paso  ........si sale asi, casi apostaria por tocar los 10500 hoy mismo.....y vete a saber si luego se les va la mano :8:


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Contado, y estoy dentro desde 10325.



Market, con las herramientas que tienes a tu disposición... me extraña un poco tu apuesta tan pertinaz por los largos, considerando que en estos momentos estamos aún lejos del mínimo intradiario... no digo que a lo largo de la jornada no funcionen (que funcionarán, por cierto), pero si yo fuera tú me esperaba un poquito para entrar largo en el pivot point inferior.

Just my $0.02


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

No descuides la retaguardia, ajusta stop y vamos a meter presión.


----------



## Claca (22 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Contado, y estoy dentro desde 10325.



Más o menos por ahí pasa la clavicular de un HCHi o el margen superior de un triángulo, depende de lo que se quiera ver.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Market, con las herramientas que tienes a tu disposición... me extraña un poco tu apuesta tan pertinaz por los largos, considerando que en estos momentos estamos aún lejos del mínimo intradiario... no digo que a lo largo de la jornada no funcionen (que funcionarán, por cierto), pero si yo fuera tú me esperaba un poquito para entrar largo en el pivot point inferior.
> 
> Just my $0.02



De momento llevo la batuta, los que han empezado el día perdiendo van con mucho miedo y hay que aprovecharlo. Es como empezar un partido 2-0


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> De momento llevo la batuta, los que han empezado el día perdiendo van con mucho miedo y hay que aprovecharlo. Es como empezar un partido 2-0



Hum... vale vale, whatever... verás, no digo que tu posición sea mala: que si tienes "buche" para aguantar 60 pips de churribex en contra, al final del día vas a acabar en verde... pero que mejor si no tienes que aguantarlos ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Market, con las herramientas que tienes a tu disposición... me extraña un poco tu apuesta tan pertinaz por los largos, considerando que en estos momentos estamos aún lejos del mínimo intradiario... no digo que a lo largo de la jornada no funcionen (que funcionarán, por cierto), pero si yo fuera tú me esperaba un poquito para entrar largo en el pivot point inferior.
> 
> Just my $0.02



yo tambien pense que lo iba a esperar mas abajo, pero me alegra que no haya sido asi ......si los leoncios con plusvis del viernes se mantienen fuertes les va a costar a los otros que veamos la parte baja del canal


----------



## donpepito (22 Nov 2010)

Buenos días,

Señal PRE-WANO:

El ministro de Finanzas de Irlanda, Brian Lenihan........ Irlanda todavía tiene reservas de efectivo y que "no está quebrado", pero que se ha visto forzado a solicitar la ayuda porque no tenía acceso a la financiación en los mercados.


----------



## chameleon (22 Nov 2010)

hay que volver a testear los 9800, lo tengo claro en mi escenario

pero me extrañaría que tuvieran preparada la operación, sin haber petado a los cortos.

SAN a punto de cerrar GAP. sigo con mi objetivo, corto en el entorno 10450


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2010)

La segunda del día, la primera fue un corto ultrarápido donde me asusté pero gané un durito.

Ahora mismo...


Spoiler



Largo en 10320


----------



## donpepito (22 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> hay que volver a testear los 9800, lo tengo claro en mi escenario
> 
> pero me extrañaría que tuvieran preparada la operación, sin haber petado a los cortos.
> 
> SAN a punto de cerrar GAP. sigo con mi objetivo, corto en el entorno 10450



Ceder -4% en la semana, como preparación --->>> PORTUGAL... acaban de subir los CDS 5 puntos.... jo jo jo!!!:ouch:


----------



## donpepito (22 Nov 2010)

Obvio.... querido....

Después de tres años de investigación, las autoridades de Estados Unidos están preparando acusaciones de uso indebido de información privilegiada contra consultores, banqueros de inversión, operadores de fondos mutuos y de cobertura y analistas a lo largo de todo el país, de acuerdo con fuentes al tanto de la investigación. 

Las pesquisas civiles y penales, que las autoridades dicen podrían eclipsar el impacto en la industria financiera de otras investigaciones anteriores, examinan si múltiples redes que negociaron activos con base en información privilegiada obtuvieron ganancias de decenas de millones de dólares, dijeron las fuentes. Algunas acusaciones podrían presentarse antes de fin de año, agregaron. 

Las investigaciones, si dan frutos, tienen el potencial de exponer una cultura en el mercado financiero estadounidense donde persiste la negociación con el uso indebido de información privilegiada. La pesquisa incluye el descubrimiento de nuevas formas en las que la información que no es pública se pasa a operadores a través de expertos con lazos en sectores y empresas específicas, dijeron autoridades federales. 

Un punto de la investigación penal se enfoca en si la información privilegiada fue entregada por analistas y consultores independientes que trabajan para empresas que suministran servicios de "redes de expertos" a fondos de cobertura y fondos mutuos. 

Estas compañías programan llamadas y reuniones entre operadores que buscan una ventaja para invertir y ejecutivos actuales y anteriores de cientos de compañías. 

Entre las "redes de expertos" cuyos consultores están siendo investigados, dijeron las fuentes, está Primary Global Research LLC, una firma de California que conecta a expertos con inversores que buscan información sobre el sector de tecnología y de salud, entre otros. 

"No tengo comentarios", dijo Phani Kumar Saripella, director operativo de Primary Global. 

En otro aspecto de las investigaciones, los fiscales analizan si varios ejecutivos de Goldman Sachs Group Inc filtraron información respecto a acuerdos, incluyendo en fusiones en el sector de salud, de manera que benefició a algunos inversores, dijeron las fuentes. Goldman no quiso comentar. 

Analistas independientes y firmas pequeñas también están siendo investigados. John Kinnucan, ejecutivo de Broadband Research LLC en Oregon, envió un correo electrónico el 26 de octubre a alrededor de 20 clientes informándoles de una visita del FBI. 

"Hoy, dos ansiosos jóvenes agentes del FBI aparecieron sin anunciarse (obviamente) totalmente convencidos de que mis clientes han estado operando con copiosa información privilegiada", dice el correo. "(Obviamente han estado grabando mis conversaciones telefónicas por algún tiempo, con una motivación de la que no tengo idea). Nos permitimos discrepar, por lo que decliné la amable oferta del caballero de usar un micrófono oculto y por lo tanto atraparlos a ustedes en su engañosa red", agrega el correo. 

El mensaje, que Kinnucan confirmó haber escrito, fue dirigido a operadores en varias firmas de fondos de cobertura y mutuos, así como gestoras de dinero como SAC Capital Advisors LP, Citadel Asset Management, Janus Capital Group,* Wellington Management Co *y MFS Investmeng Management. 

SAC, Wellington y MFS declinaron hacer comentarios; Janus y Citadel no lo hicieron inmediatamente. No se sabe si los clientes están bajo investigación por sus negocios con Kinnucan. 

Las investigaciones están siendo adelantadas por fiscales federales en Nueva York, el FBI y la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores (SEC). Representantes de la oficina del fiscal de Manhattan, el FBI y la SEC prefirieron no hacer comentarios. 

Otro ángulo de la investigación examina si los operadores de una serie de fondos de cobertura y de firmas de negociación, incluida First New York Securities LLC, obtuvieron de forma inapropiada información no pública respecto a fusiones en los sectores de salud y tecnología, entre otros, de acuerdo con las fuentes. 

Algunos operadores de First New York, una firma con 250 empleados, se beneficiaron por anticipar fusiones en el sector de salud y otras industrias realizadas en 2009, agregaron las fuentes. 

Un portavoz de First New York dijo: "Somos una de las más de tres docenas de firmas a las que los reguladores han pedido información general dentro de una amplia investigación; hemos cooperado totalmente. Respaldamos a nuestros operadores y a nuestros sistemas y políticas en funcionamiento que aseguran el cumplimiento total de las regulaciones". 

Algunas partes importantes de la investigación están en una fase avanzada. Un jurado en Nueva York ya ha escuchado pruebas, dijeron fuentes al tanto. Pero como ocurre con todas las investigaciones que no están completas, no está claro qué acusaciones específicas se presentarán, si es que se presentan algunas. 

Cruzada en Nueva York 

La acción forma parte de los esfuerzos del fiscal general de Manhattan, Preet Bharara, de combatir el uso indebido de información privilegiada. En un discurso en octubre pasado, Bharara dijo que esa área "es una prioridad penal" para su oficina. Agregó que "el abuso de información privilegiada está sin freno y podría incluso estar creciendo". Bharara no quiso hacer comentarios. 

Las firmas de "redes de expertos" contratan a empleados actuales o antiguos de una empresa, así como a doctores y otros especialistas, para que sean consultores de fondos que están tomando decisiones de inversión. Más de un tercio de las firmas de gestión de inversiones utilizan estas redes, de acuerdo con un sondeo de 2009 hecho por Integrity Research Associates de Nueva York. 

Habitualmente, los consultores ganan cientos de dólares por cada hora de servicios, que puede incluir reuniones o llamadas telefónicas con operadores para analizar acontecimientos en su empresa o sector. Las empresas de redes de expertos aseguran que su política interna prohíbe a sus consultores difundir información confidencial. Generalmente, los operadores con información confidencial se benefician comprando acciones de empresas que van a ser adquiridas antes de que se anuncien los acuerdos y vendiéndolas después de que su valor sube. 

La SEC ha estado investigando potenciales filtraciones que se remontan a 2007. La SEC envió citaciones a finales de 2009 a más de 30 fondos de cobertura y a otros inversores. 

Algunas citaciones estaban ligadas a la negociación de acciones de Schering-Plough antes de que fuera absorbida por Merck & Co en 2009, dijeron las fuentes. Las acciones de Schering-Plough subieron un 8% el día previo al anuncio y un 14% el día del acuerdo. 

*Merck *dijo que tiene "una larga tradición de cooperar completamente con cualquier investigación regulatoria y tiene políticas que explícitamente prohíben compartir información confidencial respecto a la compañía y sus potenciales socios". 

Otra transacción que está en la mira de los investigadores es la compra de MedImmune Inc por parte de Astra Zeneca PLC en 2007, agregaron las fuentes. Las acciones de MedImmune saltaron un 18% el 23 de abril de 2007, el día que el acuerdo fue anunciado. Un portavoz de Astra Zeneca y su filial MedImmune no quiso hacer comentarios. 

En las citaciones, la SEC busca información respecto a comunicaciones --vinculadas a Schering-Plough y otros acuerdos-- de Ziff Brothers, Jana Partners LLC, TPG-Axon Capital Management, Jennison Associates, la división de gestión de activos de Prudential Financial Inc, UBS Financial Services Inc, una filial de UBS AG, y Deutsche Bank AG. 

Representantes de Ziff Brothers, Jana, TPG Axon, Jennison, UBS y Deutsche Bank no quisieron hacer comentarios. 

Entre los gestores de fondos de cobertura cuyas operaciones ligadas a acuerdos son blanco de investigación está Todd Deutsch, un prominente operador que dejó Galleon Group en 2008 para trabajar por su cuenta, dijeron las fuentes. Un portavoz de Deutsch no quiso hacer comentarios. 

Los fiscales están también investigando si algunos operadores de fondos de cobertura recibieron información confidencial sobre Advanced Micro Devices Inc, que figuró en la investigación por abuso de información privilegiada que el Gobierno realizó el año pasado contra el fundador de Galleon Group, Raj Rajaratnam y otros 22 acusados. En ese caso, 14 acusados se han declarado culpables; Rajaratnam se declaró no culpable y se espera que vaya a juicio a comienzos de 2011. 

Entre los que están siendo indagados por su actividad ligada a AMD está el gestor de fondos de cobertura Richard Grodin. El ejecutivo no respondió a llamadas. Un portavoz de AMD declinó hacer comentarios.


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2010)

... no me entran las órdenes en SAN.

Está claro que el botas y yo no nos llevamos...


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

Esto no está pagado con nada....que estrés, demasiado rato jugando en la cuerda floja.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Esto no está pagado con nada....que estrés, demasiado rato jugando en la cuerda floja.



Y si contamos lo poco que te han pagado por el acierto del viernes, porque son más de 10 puntos del SP y en el Ibex no te han dado ni 100...

En otros tiempos podías ver al Ibex subir 25 puntos por cada punto que subía el SP.

Estaban más fuertes los bancos del Ibex.


----------



## chameleon (22 Nov 2010)

es normal después de una robasta tan intensa como la del viernes

SAN subió de 8.37 a 8.53 en apenas media hora. corregir hasta 8.45 me parecería hasta normal, que además coincide con el cierre de gap del ibex

PD: mira, ya están luchando ahí los 8.48


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Nov 2010)

Toma, market, para el stress:

Explota las burbujistas - Animacion antiestres en flash .swf | biboz.es


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2010)

ya que está todo tranquilo y tal... cambiemos un poco de tercio.

Me gustaría saber qué fuentes de información en t. real usan ustedes, si es que usan alguna. Yo para información de coyuntura y perspectivas, tendencias, en fín todo lo que sea medio/largo... agrego multitud de webs en Google Reader y para reducir la basura filtro los hilos RSS con Yahoo Pipes. Pero para corto... no tenga nada rápido y fácil... La opción dle economista de una ventanita twitter, no está mal, pero se queda un poco... poco.


----------



## chameleon (22 Nov 2010)

uff, posis muy fuertes de ventas


----------



## pyn (22 Nov 2010)

La estadística esa de que en la primera media hora habíamos visto un máximo absoluto...los 10393 serán nuestro máximo diario?


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2010)

oy, oy, oygan... que... el gap ya se cerró... ¿oigan?


----------



## chameleon (22 Nov 2010)

vamos a ir más abajo. tienen a los bancos ahogados. posiciones de venta muy fuertes y ceñidas. quieren que caigan más

pd: empecemos a pensar en 10150 como primer soporte


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> vamos a ir más abajo. tienen a los bancos ahogados. posiciones de venta muy fuertes y ceñidas. quieren que caigan más
> 
> pd: empecemos a pensar en 10150 como primer soporte



Precisamente estaba pensando en 10150, para no dejar un envolvente bajista con muy mala pinta.

Es de suponer que hagan un intento antes, para no ir tan justos, defendiendo los mínimos del viernes.


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2010)

Bueno, pues yo estoy en "mono-loco" mode. Así que viendo que de momento he perdido poquita cosa... mejor me pongo a hacer algunas cosillas que tengo por aquí y despues de airearme un rato... vuelvo. Que si no, corro peligro... aunque yo de entrada no creo que veamos los 10150... todo sea dicho.


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Esto no está pagado con nada....que estrés, demasiado rato jugando en la cuerda floja.



Mira que te lo dije, MM... 60 piponazos en contra, man...

Y no tengo las mejores noticias para tí, pues todavía me queda un suelo que tocar para hoy... 

digamos que hasta que el DAX no "trinche" los 685x, yo no tocaría los largos ni aunque me los ofreciera la Elsa Pataky esa, en trikini y con lasciva sonrisa.

Como diría Nico: "aguante man!"


----------



## Misterio (22 Nov 2010)

Esto son caídas de verdad..



> Irlanda	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Su bolsa cotiza a 2793,86 puntos es decir baja 0,16%. Los que más bajan son Petroceltic el 17%, Irish Life el 16%, Bank of Ireland el 13 % y Allied Irish casi el 5 %


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2010)

... no entiendo lo de Petroceltic... además las pérdidas que yo le veo no llegan al 2%


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2010)

A los buenos dñias!

Pues el Ibex lleva toda la mañana en piloto automático, no me parece a mi que nos quieran llevar a alguna parte con convicción.


----------



## Claca (22 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Esto son caídas de verdad..



El Bank of Ireland llegó a un -99.36% respecto a los máximos de 2007. Afortundamente en la actualidad sólo pierde un 97.74% ::


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> El Bank of Ireland llegó a un -99.36% respecto a los máximos de 2007. Afortundamente en la actualidad sólo pierde un 97.74% ::



Visto desde el otro lado... una revalorización desde mínimos del 350%... ::


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2010)

Atención largos...

Picas en posición, al frente... arqueros detrás...

Calen bayonetas, que entramos.


Edito con resultados:



Spoiler



Fuera con +10pips de DAX en plusvies, última operación por hoy, cerramos día.


----------



## pyn (22 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Atención largos...
> 
> Picas en posición, al frente... arqueros detrás...
> 
> Calen bayonetas, que entramos.




¿También ves el 10150 como límite inferior?


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2010)

oído cocina...


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿También ves el 10150 como límite inferior?



No te puedo decir del Ibex, pyn... no tengo valores para ese índice estos días, pues no lo estoy trabajando.


----------



## pyn (22 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No te puedo decir del Ibex, pyn... no tengo valores para ese índice estos días, pues no lo estoy trabajando.



Oki doki .


----------



## donpepito (22 Nov 2010)

IRE ... los trileros han vuelto... la subida del jueves... y viernes.... POSIS de cortos abiertas +2M de accs vendidas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Nov 2010)

Vaya lluvia fina.


----------



## luckybastardo (22 Nov 2010)

¿me recomendais algun sitio para tener las acciones?, de momento solo para comprar y mantener acciones de ibex y eurostoxx50
¿debo mirar si cobran por dividendos y por operar en mercados fuera del continuo?
¿algun sitio dond poder mirar sin tener que ir mirando banco por banco?
muchas gracias.


----------



## chameleon (22 Nov 2010)

ING no te cobra por custodia, aunque la comisión por operar es del 0.2%, si les dices que queires traspasar tu cartera a veces te dan un porcentaje de beneficio

a ver, primer soportillo de SAN en 8.30, puede coincidir con el 10150 del ibex. ¿alguien se atreve?


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2010)

La linea OCU de Banco Pastor o ING. Y depende de cantidades.

Perdón que se me cruzan los cables... Pastor, no. Interdin.


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> ING no te cobra por custodia, aunque la comisión por operar es del 0.2%, si les dices que queires traspasar tu cartera a veces te dan un porcentaje de beneficio
> 
> a ver, primer soportillo de SAN en 8.30, puede coincidir con el 10150 del ibex. ¿alguien se atreve?



yo me he atrevido.......::::


----------



## Areski (22 Nov 2010)

Qué le pasa a Telecinco?


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2010)

Hamijos, ya hemos trinchado el 685x.

Cortífagos, retírense a sus aposentos.


----------



## Catacrack (22 Nov 2010)

Areski dijo:


> Qué le pasa a Telecinco?



Ampliación de capital.


----------



## chameleon (22 Nov 2010)

me gustaría saber si este finde, en Lisboa, ZP le ha pedido ayuda a Obama para que le "proteja" de los mercados


----------



## Keyron (22 Nov 2010)

Parece que la propuesta de Catoná está afectando a la bolsa 

No, en serio, ahora que ya están finiquitando a Irlanda la gente sabe que Portugal y España son los siguientes, no hay más...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Nov 2010)

¿No hay pausa inter-bailouts?

El miércoles se reúne el Consejo de Política Fiscal y Financiera.

Consejo de Política Fiscal y Financiera: Ministerio de Economa y Hacienda

Puede que estén avisando para que se haga lo que se tiene que hacer.


----------



## twetter (22 Nov 2010)

twetter dijo:


> O no. Quien sabe cuando esta tan cantado,malo





ya lo postee ayer, raro raro cuando todo el mundo predice una misma cosa


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2010)

Estamos jugando con fuego ahora mismo.

Como no se contengan, hoy vamos a tener sangre.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Nov 2010)

Sí que había movimiento en el inframundo, sí...

Market, no nos abandones, ¿está revuelto el gallinero?


----------



## Lupo (22 Nov 2010)

Y el San cae ahora 2,84%


----------



## qpvlde (22 Nov 2010)

Bueno, pues ni tan mal después de todo.

Cierro mi posición en el BBVA. 

Se que hay que seguir tendencia y dejar correr beneficios, pero el susto del viernes fue suficiente para mi.

Voy a intentar mantenerme frío unos días y dejar que se tranquilice la cosa, que esto está calentito.

saludos y gracias por sus sabios consejos


----------



## Lupo (22 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Bueno, pues ni tan mal después de todo.
> 
> Cierro mi posición en el BBVA.
> 
> ...



No sé yo si no perdera el soporte de 8


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hamijos, ya hemos trinchado el 685x.
> 
> Cortífagos, retírense a sus aposentos.



Aunque siento bastante respeto por tu niña creo que hoy va a recibir la visita de un negro pingón


----------



## Claca (22 Nov 2010)

Juas, me parto. Justamente hoy en todos los foros se leía a las gacelas hablar de largos, es que no falla.


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aunque siento bastante respeto por tu niña creo que hoy va a recibir la visita de un negro pingón



Sé fuerte y no pierdas la fe, todavía aguanta en un cómodo +-12pips de margen de error para el suelo proyectado 

Si market ha podido aguantar -100pips en el Ibex, seguro que puede aguantar -12pips en el DAX xDD


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2010)

Menuda comidita de 300 puntos se ha dado el ibex

Está al límite


----------



## tonuel (22 Nov 2010)




----------



## Mendrugo (22 Nov 2010)

Santander en subasta de volatilidad.:8:


----------



## Misterio (22 Nov 2010)

Me voy una hora y me encuentro este percal.........

Tocando los 10.000..., otro día de asustaviejas?.

A todo esto el día después del rescate de Irlanda el bono español a 10 años esta casi igual que el cierre del viernes y el spread esta peor, 207 pb.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2010)

Ahora que se han quitado a Irlanda y Grecia claramente irán a por nosotros

Lo harán a fuego lento, hasta que tengamos que entregar los pantalones


----------



## carvil (22 Nov 2010)

Buenos mediodias 


Soporte actual en el E-Mini 1187 zona resistencia zona de 1197


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gf6X0NggPOw?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gf6X0NggPOw?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2010)

Moddy´s rebajará la calificación de Irlanda "varios escalones" - 2621938 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tonuel (22 Nov 2010)

*SELL SPAIN...*




Saludos )


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2010)

Industriales estudió , ¿no?

Salgado asegura de nuevo que España no necesita ayuda de la UE - 2622036 - elEconomista.es

La ministra de Economía española, Elena Salgado, negó rotundamente el lunes que el país necesite o vaya a necesitar algún tipo de ayuda de la UE tras la solicitud de rescate de Irlanda.

"Rotundamente no", dijo la titular económica en una entrevista en Radio Nacional de España preguntada sobre si España necesitaría ayuda.

"España está haciendo todo lo que se había comprometido a hacer con resultados tangibles", añadió.

*La ministra indicó que el plan de rescate de Irlanda va a favorecer la estabilidad del euro, aunque admitió que "los mercados son impredecibles" y que hay que tener una mirada a más largo plazo, atentos a los fundamentos y no tanto a las bolsas.*


----------



## donpepito (22 Nov 2010)

Tonuel,,,, avisamos esta mañana... con el iBEX en verde... no te gusta el easy money!!!

jajajaja!!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Nov 2010)

Desde luego, el que haya ganado hoy con los largos se merece el toro de oro, el de plata y el de bronce.


----------



## Misterio (22 Nov 2010)

Al barco le entra agua hoy por los 2 lados, a ver cual deciden taponar.

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,78% (última actualización 14:46)
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,67% (última actualización 14:51)
Spread de nuestra deuda: 211 pb


----------



## donpepito (22 Nov 2010)

Cerrando wanocortos en GAMESA... no hay q ser avaricioso...


----------



## chameleon (22 Nov 2010)

Largo SAN 8.18, no me creo que no recupere los 830 esta tarde


----------



## Mendrugo (22 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> Largo SAN 8.18, no me creo que no recupere los 830 esta tarde



Parece que en ese nivel, 8,15/8,20 lo están sujetando.


----------



## chameleon (22 Nov 2010)

está en la parte alta del canal bajista
los cuidadores tienen que sacarlo de ahí ya, o se va a desplomar a los 8 eur


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Yo creo que aun queda más guano para hoy.


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Desde luego, el que haya ganado hoy con los largos se merece el toro de oro, el de plata y el de bronce.



Psss.. gracias, pero pa lo que me ha servido... :´(


----------



## tonuel (22 Nov 2010)

Roma no paga a traidores... 8:


----------



## Mendrugo (22 Nov 2010)

Antes de verlo en 8, lo llevarán hasta los 8,35. (Santander)


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> Largo SAN 8.18, no me creo que no recupere los 830 esta tarde



¡EL SPOILER!


----------



## chameleon (22 Nov 2010)

aunque consigan que suba, la cantidad de papel que han repartido hoy es asombrosa

paquetones de 50k en todas las posis, un poco fuerte...


----------



## Mendrugo (22 Nov 2010)

Trading fácil con el SAN.

1- Entrar largo en este nivel 8.21, Salir en 8,35 STOP 8,15.
2- Esperar 8,35, y que de ahí se gire para entrar corto, hasta los 8.Stop 8,40.

Suerte.


----------



## Mendrugo (22 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> aunque consigan que suba, la cantidad de papel que han repartido hoy es asombrosa
> 
> paquetones de 50k en todas las posis, un poco fuerte...



..y espera lo que le queda de sesión.
Hay cambio de cromos.


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2010)

exactamente en esas estoy... yo aviso, que ya sabeis que el SAN y yo no nos llevamos... pero es que no me rindo, oiga...
tal y como va va el día, o me cubro de gloria, o me cubro de... otra cosa...


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes señores, que tal la visita a los mundos de Hades???

Ya lo dije a partir de las 9:45 era de locos estar en el mercado.


----------



## xavigomis (22 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Yo creo que aun queda más guano para hoy.



Veremos, veremos... 
Yo y mis ahorros pensamos que no, espero que te equivoques.


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2010)

cerrado un largo en 10010->50. no da pa más.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Nov 2010)

Juer, me ausento media hora del seguimiento y como ha remontado esto. 

Ojala quede buena tarde .


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2010)

pues a ver que pasa ahora... los resultados de apple y amazon lo están empujando con fuerza y si mal no recuerdo hoy tambien salen los resutlados de HP. hablo del nasdaq, logicamente.


----------



## chameleon (22 Nov 2010)

hasta que el sector financiero no pase de 15 no hay nada que hacer, las subidas no son fiables

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=XLF


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Yo creo que aun queda más guano para hoy.




Hum... ¿decía Ud. de la niña y el negro? ::::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> cerrado un largo en 10010->50. no da pa más.


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2010)

joer, SAN no llega a 1,35 ni loco... acabará haciendo un picado con doble tirabuzón, que ríase usted de los clavalistas...


----------



## chameleon (22 Nov 2010)

que poca fe en las robastas...


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum... ¿decía Ud. de la niña y el negro? ::::



Realmente lo decía por esta subida de ahora, me temo que es un respiro para seguir bajando.


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2010)

esa caidita del eurusd... es mía... toda míaaa...


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Realmente lo decía por esta subida de ahora, me temo que es un respiro para seguir bajando.



El DAX ha tocado mínimos intradiarios casi 30 puntos por debajo de mi peor suelo para hoy (6850). De por sí eso es ya un resultado desastroso para lo que es habitual en la niña. Lo cual me dice que difícilmente veremos más bajadas.

Sin duda la mierda de Irlanda y derivados está pasando factura a los diversos sistemas de trading, a lo largo y ancho del espectro de traders...

En este contexto, sólo los gordos-gordos (como los llamaba Fran200) pueden ganar, dado que cuando los fundamentales saltan a escena, las matemáticas saltan por la ventana.

Aún así, incluso los fundamentales tienen sus límites. Entiendo que hoy no se bajará más. 
Salvo incidente termonuclear o similar.


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Entiendo que hoy no se bajará más.
> Salvo incidente termonuclear o similar.



Es una ojiva nuclear eso que veo volando hacia aquí? ::::


----------



## Misterio (22 Nov 2010)

> CDS	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> España	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> El bono a 2 años al 2,98%



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Poco a poco nos van comiendo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Nov 2010)

Marketmaker's secrets revealed:



Spoiler



::


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2010)

Duelo de foreros....una mandrilada anda en juego


----------



## chameleon (22 Nov 2010)

anonadado me hallo....


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Realmente lo decía por esta subida de ahora, me temo que es un respiro para seguir bajando.



Hoy mi 'niña' está que se sale


----------



## Pepe Broz (22 Nov 2010)

Adiós 10.000!


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

Han puesto un "freno" en esos mínimos.
Pero tal como está la cosa pueden salir escaldados.


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy mi 'niña' está que se sale



Marditoh roedoreh fundamentales y fundamentalistas ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Nov 2010)

El plan español de reducción del déficit no tiene credibilidad sin atar en corto a las CCAA.

Y el Consejo de Política Fiscal y Financiera es el miércoles.

Hasta el miércoles, cortos.



> El Consejo de Política Fiscal y Financiera de las Comunidades Autónomas fue creado en 1.980 por la LOFCA (Ley Orgánica de Financiación de las Comunidades Autónomas), en su artículo 3, con el objetivo de adecuar la coordinación entre la actividad financiera de las Comunidades Autónomas y de la Hacienda del Estado.



Se reúnen en la sede del Ministerio de Economía y Hacienda, si ahora mismo vais por allí, os podréis topar con agentes de todos los servicios secretos del mundo disfrazados de ordenanza y colocando micrófonos.

No sé vosotros, pero si yo trabajase en un sitio así, les llenaría el local de artefactos de dealextreme. ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Nov 2010)

Nombre Precio Variación %
Bankinter 4,2920 -4,81
Banco Santander	8,1600 -4,34
Banco Sabadell	3,0930 -4,12
Bbva 7,9230 -4,08

Queda poco para el -5%


----------



## tonuel (22 Nov 2010)

España va bien... inocho:


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2010)

bueno pues el eurusd me está consolando el día... porque ibex, dax y SAN me han dado más disgustos que otra cosa...


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

Las CCAA están haciendo verdaderas barbaridades, tenemos en estudio algunas y es que es de traca.
Buscar en un tema que he abierto sobre Andalucía. Van a aumentar el Gasto en Personal y no tienen dinero ni para pagar nóminas en diciembre.
Ahí y en Entidades Locales es donde hay que actuar, inmediatamente.


----------



## Desencantado (22 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> España va bien... inocho:



Menos cachondeo y vaya calentando, que sale usted a jugar en un rato...


----------



## tonuel (22 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Las CCAA están haciendo verdaderas barbaridades, tenemos en estudio algunas y es que es de traca.
> Buscar en un tema que he abierto sobre Andalucía. Van a aumentar el Gasto en Personal y no tienen dinero ni para pagar nóminas en diciembre.
> Ahí y en Entidades Locales es donde hay que actuar, inmediatamente.




*[modo ZP on]*

no se preocupen... que en cuanto remonte la economia volverá la normalidad... ahora es momento de aguantar el chaparrón a la espera de tiempos mejores... 

*[modo ZP off]*


Saludos... :Baile:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Las CCAA están haciendo verdaderas barbaridades, tenemos en estudio algunas y es que es de traca.
> Buscar en un tema que he abierto sobre Andalucía. Van a aumentar el Gasto en Personal y no tienen dinero ni para pagar nóminas en diciembre.
> Ahí y en Entidades Locales es donde hay que actuar, inmediatamente.



Y no se olvide de los ayuntamientos. 

Tenemos el pack completo, pero mientras nos dicen cosas como:

http://www.publico.es/ Todos a una: Irlanda no es España

El ultimo que cierre la puerta!


----------



## tonuel (22 Nov 2010)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Nombre Precio Variación %
> Bankinter 4,2920 -4,81
> Banco Santander	8,1600 -4,34
> Banco Sabadell	3,0930 -4,12
> ...



De momento no veo certifieds...


venga mis nenes... un empujoncito más... )


Saludos )


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (22 Nov 2010)

Yo hasta qeu no vea otra vez las del santander a 4 euros no me lo creo.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Y no se olvide de los ayuntamientos.
> 
> Tenemos el pack completo, pero mientras nos dicen cosas como:
> 
> ...



Por eso he nombrado Entidades Locales. Están aún peor...concejales sin oficio y beneficio buscándose la vida trabajando !Lo nunca visto en mi lejano y bonito pais!


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2010)

El S&P tiene recorrido hasta 1177, más o menos...:fiufiu:


----------



## tonuel (22 Nov 2010)

quiero ver esta noche en el telediario la pérdida de los 10.000 puntos del ibex... gracias por colaborar... ::


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

A ver señores, lanzo pregunta, dejo largos abiertos para mañana?

Desde 9985 contado. Donde había entrada de dinero para sujetar....


----------



## F.GARDEL (22 Nov 2010)

9999,90 right now


----------



## donpepito (22 Nov 2010)

Los 10k los dejarán para otra ocasión... demasiado hype... si pierden esa zona.


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2010)

Yo voto sí a esos largos, market


----------



## tonuel (22 Nov 2010)

si metes largos en ibex... eres un antipatriota... que lo sepas... :abajo:


----------



## Interesado (22 Nov 2010)

Pasaba a saludar... 



MarketMaker dijo:


> A ver señores, lanzo pregunta, dejo largos abiertos para mañana?
> 
> Desde 9985 contado. Donde había entrada de dinero para sujetar....



Yo creo que hasta que ZP reaccione con alguna medida nos da tiempo a perder otros 100 puntitos tranquilamente... pero claro su operativa no es como la nuestra, así que sí... déjelos abiertos.


----------



## F.GARDEL (22 Nov 2010)

9977,70 venga que puedes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Pasaba a saludar...
> 
> 
> 
> Yo creo que hasta que ZP reaccione con alguna medida nos da tiempo a perder otros 100 puntitos tranquilamente... pero claro su operativa no es como la nuestra, así que sí... déjelos abiertos.



Se supone que nos aprietan para conseguir rentabilidad con nuestra deuda, así que en cuanto salga al mercado, debería al menos rebotar.


----------



## xavigomis (22 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> A ver señores, lanzo pregunta, dejo largos abiertos para mañana?
> 
> Desde 9985 contado. Donde había entrada de dinero para sujetar....



Sin duda que si, más a ganar que a perder.:Aplauso:


----------



## tonuel (22 Nov 2010)

Ésto va a ser un no parar... venga muyayos... p'abajo... :Baile:


Saludos


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

Señores que me juego las vacaciones!!!!!


----------



## tonuel (22 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Señores que me juego las vacaciones!!!!!



haberlo pensado antes de meter largos...


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Señores que me juego las vacaciones!!!!!



Precisamente lo que debes pensar es que este jueves es thanksgiving, así que dale al cerebelo a ver que sacas si hemos empezado la semana así...


----------



## Interesado (22 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Señores que me juego las vacaciones!!!!!



Por sentimiento contrario tenía pinta de que sí, pero por los comentarios parece que todavía la gente esta con el chip nuncabajista.

Veremos que pasa mañana con la subasta.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

Veamos el cierre y subasta...que pistas nos dejan


----------



## debianita (22 Nov 2010)

Cárpatos: CDS a 1.045, máximos históricos...van a por la siguien víctima o Portugal y/o España, mientras la UE desunida y con Alemania jugando al escondite inglés...


:baba: Quitando las CRI, madre mia como las aguantan. El resto viento en popa. No me esperaba que esto fuera tan rápido. A este paso nos rescatan antes de navidad.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

De todas formas si tienes entradas fallidas continuadas, se supone que estás "contaminado" y te sacan del mercado unos días.
Así que de una forma u otra, vacaciones...


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

Sr. Mulder espero ansioso su análisis, sobre todo antes de las 9:45. A ver que ve Vd. en sus datos.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

Sueltan papel al principio, entradas escalonadas hasta las 9:45 y suelta de papel progresivamente, hasta las 11:00.

A partir de ahí, me he desconectado, hasta la última hora. Con nuevas compras.


----------



## tonuel (22 Nov 2010)

*Ibex 35 al cierre -2,68%**

9996,40 puntos*



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy hemos tenido un día prácticamente en modo piloto automático, a pesar de las fuertes caídas hemos tenido solo 3 horas de operaciones, parece que hoy la mayor parte ha ido por lo bajini y se han empeñado en esconder muy bien sus pasos.

Han empezado el día comprando, pero me ha sorprendido un poco que haya sido con relativa poca carga para la intensidad del movimiento, unos 264 contratos, unos minutos después han empezado a vender durante el resto de la sesión, pero lo han hecho con menos fuerza todavía, lo cierto es que hoy no ha sido día de operaciones grandes sino de suelta constante y controlada de cargas pequeñas, cuando aplico el más mínimo filtro empiezan a salir montones de operaciones por todas partes.

Filtrando me sale que han empezado el día con compras, pero pronto han empezado a vender, aunque muchos leoncios han seguido comprando y se han quedado probablemente pillados, las ventas eran mucho mayores que las compras, hacia las 13 ya se han puesto netamente vendedores hasta las 14:30 donde han empezado a comprar pero sin fuerza y encima ha aparecido repentinamente otra venta fuerte, pero han seguido comprando. A las 16 se han vuelto a poner netamente vendedores de nuevo hasta el final de la sesión.

En subasta han comprado.

Parece que hoy el juego ha sido de leoncios grandes contra pequeños (¿market makers? ), mientras los pequeños se ponían largos, los grandes (probablemente extranjeros) les iban dando contrapartida hacia abajo y les han fulminado hasta que se han cansado de intentar subir al mercado, probablemente los peques se han retirado para el resto de la sesión o han abiertos cortos con poca carga. No creo que mañana estos grandes leoncios desaparezcan pero tampoco tengo muy estudiado su modus operandi. La subasta me ha parecido más un cierre de cortos que intento de largos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Nov 2010)

Así he visto yo el día:






Sin comentarios, a las 9:45 creo que sale marketmaker en la foto.


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> mientras los pequeños se ponían largos, los grandes (probablemente extranjeros) les iban dando contrapartida hacia abajo




Me parece bastante lógica tu lectura de la jornada. Cuando no hay presa a la vista, los gordos-gordos nos dejan tranquilos, y los mercados funcionan más o menos "en línea".

Pero cuando hay sangre en el ambiente (deuda periférica) aparecen los grandes especuladores, y entonces nada funciona, ni nadie está a salvo.

De hecho, tengo por ahí una gráfica "monísima" que me hice ayer por curiosidad, con las desviaciones sobre las predicciones en un eje, y el día del mes en el otro. 

Si véis los últimos 8 días que llevamos, "casualmente" desde el mismo día en que saltó Irlanda a la palestra... las proyecciones parecen un baile de cojos, peligrosísimo operar a ciegas basandonos en ellas. 

Los 20 días anteriores a éstos, por el contrario, son una balsa de aceite con precisiones en el entorno del 99%. La gráfica es muy, muy clarificadora de la situación de mercado que estamos viviendo.

Anda que no se nota cuando entran los "gordos-gordos"  esos que la gente llama "la volatibilidad"


----------



## Dawkins (22 Nov 2010)

Señor leoncio *MarketMaker*.. no sigo muy atentamente este hilo, pero juraría haberle leído hace un tiempo (meses tal vez) diciendo que por las reponsabilidades de su trabajo, le habían prohibido seguir participando en foros y demás. 

¿Lo soñé? ¿Estoy en lo cierto y es ustec un pequeño anarquista bursátil?

Atentamente


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Nov 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> Señor leoncio *MarketMaker*.. no sigo muy atentamente este hilo, pero juraría haberle leído hace un tiempo (meses tal vez) diciendo que por las reponsabilidades de su trabajo, le habían prohibido seguir participando en foros y demás.
> 
> ¿Lo soñé? ¿Estoy en lo cierto y es ustec un pequeño anarquista bursátil?
> 
> Atentamente



Sigue siendo El Zorro, pero ya no es el mismo hombre el que va bajo el antifaz.


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Sigue siendo El Zorro, pero ya no es el mismo hombre el que va bajo el antifaz.



El Zorro queda como muy lejano... allí en latinoamérica... yo casi le veo más como algún superhéroe venido un poco a menos, pero más castizo: 








Market, diganos algo por Dios, que nos tiene preocupados hoy! Al menos márquese alguno de sus chistes sarcásticos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> El Zorro queda como muy lejano... allí en latinoamérica... yo casi le veo más como algún superhéroe venido un poco a menos, pero más castizo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo jugaba al Capitán Sevilla en un Amstrad (snif), a morcillazo limpio y qué difícil era volar (doble snif)


----------



## debianita (22 Nov 2010)

Vaya castaña :baba: :baba: miren igmarkets y el tortazo usano :XX:


----------



## twetter (22 Nov 2010)

No es por nada pero esto continua en caida libre y nadie dice nada ?¿?¿ espiritu del ibex si estas ahi manifiestate


----------



## Quemao (22 Nov 2010)

La imagen del dia:


----------



## Claca (22 Nov 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> Señor leoncio *MarketMaker*.. no sigo muy atentamente este hilo, pero juraría haberle leído hace un tiempo (meses tal vez) diciendo que por las reponsabilidades de su trabajo, le habían prohibido seguir participando en foros y demás.
> 
> ¿Lo soñé? ¿Estoy en lo cierto y es ustec un pequeño anarquista bursátil?
> 
> Atentamente



Repasa lo que te mandé y mira donde ha parado:


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Me parece bastante lógica tu lectura de la jornada. Cuando no hay presa a la vista, los gordos-gordos nos dejan tranquilos, y los mercados funcionan más o menos "en línea".
> 
> Pero cuando hay sangre en el ambiente (deuda periférica) aparecen los grandes especuladores, y entonces nada funciona, ni nadie está a salvo.
> 
> ...



Supongo que pedir la publicación de esa gráfica en este hilo sería un trabajo de profundo desgaste de rodillas :baba:


----------



## tonuel (22 Nov 2010)

twetter dijo:


> No es por nada pero esto continua en caida libre y nadie dice nada ?¿?¿ espiritu del ibex si estas ahi manifiestate



yo no soy el espíritu del ibex... :fiufiu:



pero aquí estoy... 

Saludos


----------



## Desencantado (22 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> yo no soy el espíritu del ibex... :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cómo que no?

Usted es el espíritu de las navidades presentes!

Si usted se llamase Miguel, sería el famoso Miguel DelIbex.


----------



## Abner (22 Nov 2010)

Análisis de la jornada


----------



## Claca (22 Nov 2010)

_El rectángulo indica una zona importante de soporte, perderla sería muy negativo. _

Si os acordáis decía que poco a poco debíamos cambiar el chip de lateral a bajista, pues bien, estas últimas sesiones el IBEX ha tenido la oportunidad de mostrar algún signo de fortaleza, pero, en su lugar, ha preferido seguir recortando. Es muy importante abandonar la idea de largos sostenidos mientras no se superen los 10.420. Los bancos se han girado con claridad a la baja y el resto de valores apuntan cada vez más hacia nuevos recortes, con lo cual, pese a que todavía seguimos en el lateral, lo más probable es que tarde o temprano pierda el soporte y se precipiten las caídas.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> Señor leoncio *MarketMaker*.. no sigo muy atentamente este hilo, pero juraría haberle leído hace un tiempo (meses tal vez) diciendo que por las reponsabilidades de su trabajo, le habían prohibido seguir participando en foros y demás.
> 
> ¿Lo soñé? ¿Estoy en lo cierto y es ustec un pequeño anarquista bursátil?
> 
> Atentamente



Mire mi fecha de ingreso. Lo mismo me ha confundido con Fran, el ahora trabaja en mercado USA con un nivel de riesgo muy alto. 

De momento me quedo en pequeño especulador seguidor de tendencias, que descarga su adrenalina en un foro bastante, yo diría que lleno de muy buen rollo.


----------



## kaxkamel (22 Nov 2010)

tonuel, y el certificado para tetacinco (a la salud de la patri, la pedroche y cia)?


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Supongo que pedir la publicación de esa gráfica en este hilo sería un trabajo de profundo desgaste de rodillas :baba:



Mira que eres un jrachondo ::

Además, algo me dice que estás lanzando la oferta con una mano, y con la otra estás pensando en hacer el outsourcing del asunto de las rodilleras subcontratando a Zuloman :XX::XX:

me parece una postura sabia, ya sabes... en esta "clase" de tratos, mejor mantenerse como un mero comisionista intermediario


----------



## rafaxl (22 Nov 2010)

Huele a pomo no??

Me he marchado a las 19:00 con el DJ cayendo 170 puntos y vuelvo y lo veo cayendo 45...::


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Huele a pomo no??
> 
> Me he marchado a las 19:00 con el DJ cayendo 170 puntos y vuelvo y lo veo cayendo 45...::



Fue sobre las 18:00h. 

Hoy se han jugado el cuello los usanos con la bajada, pero no puede haber disparates para antes del día de acción de gracias


----------



## Dawkins (22 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Mire mi fecha de ingreso. Lo mismo me ha confundido con Fran, el ahora trabaja en mercado USA con un nivel de riesgo muy alto.
> 
> De momento me quedo en pequeño especulador seguidor de tendencias, que descarga su adrenalina en un foro bastante, yo diría que lleno de muy buen rollo.



Pues sería fran, altamente probable si..


----------



## rafaxl (22 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Fue sobre las 18:00h.
> 
> Hoy se han jugado el cuello los usanos con la bajada, pero no puede haber disparates para antes del día de acción de gracias



Para colmo no creo que tengan pelotas de dejarlo plano o incluso verde.


----------



## tonuel (22 Nov 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> tonuel, y el certificado para tetacinco (a la salud de la patri, la pedroche y cia)?



:no:

hoy no hay certificados... :no:


una lástima... porque el dia prometía... 

Saludos


----------



## Condor (22 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :no:
> 
> hoy no hay certificados... :no:
> 
> ...



Perdidos los 10000, de certificados al río.

El cuento duró un trimestre.

La banca americana necesita 150.000 millones, una bagatela.

Enigmático el que siendo los préstamos el principal negocio de los bancos llevemos ya algunos años con el grifo seco, así que ya me dirán ustedes como se mantiene el chiringuito occidental, y dando beneficios!!!


----------



## rafaxl (22 Nov 2010)

Estos bastardos usanos hasta donde lo van a desguanar??? joder estan casi llegando a plano, esto es de coña ya vamos.

Venga que lo ponen en verde aun!!!! hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## DeCafeina (22 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Para colmo no creo que tengan pelotas de dejarlo plano o incluso verde.



Pues están en ello...


----------



## rafaxl (22 Nov 2010)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Pues están en ello...



Con dos pelotas, a esta gente la tenian que colgar de los huevos hasta que se les pongan negros. Huele ya a 10.000km de distancia, cretinos.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Para colmo no creo que tengan pelotas de dejarlo plano o incluso verde.



yujuuuu....lo van a hacer...


----------



## Condor (22 Nov 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> *De hace poquito. Y nosotros, almas cándidas, creyendo que ganamos.*
> 
> *El FBI registra las oficinas de tres 'hedge funds' en busca de pruebas*
> @Cotizalia.com - 22/11/2010 21:10h
> ...



Noticias publicada el domingo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-la-primera-siempre-nos-queda-la-segunda.html

Tratada con total indiferencia por el foro.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> yujuuuu....lo van a hacer...



Lo dicho, son unos ... de bandera. Ya ni se cortan un pelo.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Nov 2010)

Bueno señores, al cierre nuestros futuros ligeramente arriba, los americanos planos tras el cierre.
Mañana el desenlace de esas posiciones largas abiertas.......


----------



## bertok (22 Nov 2010)

osti tú, vaya hostión del chulibex.


----------



## tonuel (22 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno señores, al cierre nuestros futuros ligeramente arriba, los americanos planos tras el cierre.
> Mañana el desenlace de esas posiciones largas abiertas.......



es mejor que salgas del ibex y no mires atrás...







Saludos


----------



## Misterio (23 Nov 2010)

Veeeenga todos arriba, que de primeras vamos a atacar los 9900 como siga la cosa igual que ahora.


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2010)

A los buenos días!



Misterio dijo:


> Veeeenga todos arriba, que de primeras vamos a atacar los 9900 como siga la cosa igual que ahora.



La apertura del Stoxx indica guano del rico.


----------



## debianita (23 Nov 2010)

Joder, empiezan a escasear cortos en mi broker :XX: A ver si hoy se ganan algun certificado 

Más madera:

http://www.tesoro.es/sp/subastas/calendario_letras.asp

hoy tenemos subastas ... los hamijos becarios del economista ponen "hoy lunes" ...

http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados...emision-de-letras-de-hasta-4000-millones.html


----------



## chameleon (23 Nov 2010)

qué rápido está yendo todo. no pensaba que caeríamos esta semana

guanos días


----------



## qpvlde (23 Nov 2010)

Ahora, como es evidente el guano, no sería mejor ponerse largo...por lo del sentimiento contrario y tal::


----------



## Misterio (23 Nov 2010)

> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,77% (última actualización 08:58)
> Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,61% (última actualización 08:57)
> Spread de nuestra deuda: 216 pb



Empezar empezar no empieza bien, vamos a ver si aguanta el ataque.


----------



## pyn (23 Nov 2010)

Cuanto antes se carguen el 9800 mejor para todos, CAPITULACIÓN BOLSÍSTICA YA!.


----------



## chameleon (23 Nov 2010)

tiene que llegar a 9777 para que tonuel saque la certificación apropiada... 

PD: SAN a punto de perder los 8


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Nov 2010)

A ver lo del spread es habitual antes de una subastas y hoy se comenta que hay una a 3 años... Despues de la subasta se "relajara un poco".

La bolsa hoy tiene toda la pinta de rebotar


----------



## chameleon (23 Nov 2010)

la presión bajista no es tan alta como ayer. por volumen sí que serían capaces de controlarlo

SAN no quieren que baje de 8. REP tiene que cerrar gap en 18.90 que tiene pendiente hace varias semanas. Todo concuerda, el ibex tiene que bajar más pero en tecnológicas y energéticas


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2010)

cada dia sabe mejor el café matutino... :baba:


Saludos )


----------



## Misterio (23 Nov 2010)

Azrael_II dijo:


> A ver lo del spread es habitual antes de una subastas y hoy se comenta que hay una a 3 años... Despues de la subasta se "relajara un poco".
> 
> La bolsa hoy tiene toda la pinta de rebotar




Eso lo dirás tu, que suba antes de una subasta si, pero el spread que hay ahora solo indica que estamos ante un tercer ataque, ya que estamos a punto de sobrepasar por tercera vez este año los 220 pb.

Como han defendido los 8 € del San.


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Nov 2010)

Que son los famosos ataques de aleph?


----------



## chameleon (23 Nov 2010)

¿habéis escuchado el anuncio de broker en intereconomía?

ese que sale una niña y le dice a su papá:

papá quiero un osito
pero cómo que quieres un osito, ahora hay que comprar acciones cariño
pero papá...
nada nada, lo dicen los insiders
papíiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
hija, estamos ante el nuevo bull market 

jaajajaja

PD: SAN pierde los 8


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2010)

Ese San... por debajo de 8... :XX:


----------



## atman (23 Nov 2010)

Bueno, yo hoy, así en general, me quedo fuera. Que ayer, aunque acabé en tablas gracias al Forex, casi se me funden los plomos...


----------



## Mendrugo (23 Nov 2010)

Muy atentos a nuestro índice en los 9.780.
San en los entornos del 8, lo pararán.


----------



## Depeche (23 Nov 2010)

Según mis cálculos creo que el ibex va a seguir bajando hasta 9.715
Ahí es donde creo que experimentará un rebote,pero no creo que sea conveniente tomar posiciones alcistas antes de ese nivel.


----------



## Desencantado (23 Nov 2010)

*ÚLTIMA HORA:* La Bolsa de Madrid rescinde su contrato de ADSL con Ya.com y contrata con Guanadoo.

Y lo ha contratado por 5 años, prorrogables.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Nov 2010)

Cuidadín, que creo que Market ya está dentro.

A ver su superamos el 9910.


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Cuidadín, que creo que Market ya está dentro.




ayer ya lo estaba... 8:


por cierto... :fiufiu:

España: la prima de riesgo vuelve a subir y los CDS marcan máximos históricos - elEconomista.es


Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ayer ya lo estaba... 8:
> 
> 
> por cierto... :fiufiu:
> ...



¿Tú crees que no descargó a primera hora para pillarlo más abajo?


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2010)

Quitado el problema de Irlanda, Grecia y Portugal (que se hace en dos tardes) van a desollarnos vivos


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que no descargó a primera hora para pillarlo más abajo?



Ni idea... nadie es perfecto... 8:


----------



## Condor (23 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Quitado el problema de Irlanda, Grecia y Portugal (que se hace en dos tardes) van a desollarnos vivos



Pues que vengan de una vez!!!! no se puede vivir con estas tasas de paro y estos salarios de risa!


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Pues que vengan de una vez!!!! no se puede vivir con estas tasas de paro y estos salarios de risa!



Ayer en la televisión estaban ofreciendo una comparativa de precios, poblaciones...en España de hace 35 años. Pues bien una de los datos comentaba:


en el año 1975 - 250 mil parados para una población de 35 millones de españoles
en el año 2010 - 4,5 millones de parados para una población de 40 millones

Te quedas a cuadros


----------



## xavigomis (23 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ayer en la televisión estaban ofreciendo una comparativa de precios, poblaciones...en España de hace 35 años. Pues bien una de los datos comentaba:
> 
> 
> en el año 1975 - 250 mil parados para una población de 35 millones de españoles
> ...



Hay mucho vividor y gente trabajando en B y cobrando la "paguita"


----------



## Condor (23 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ayer en la televisión estaban ofreciendo una comparativa de precios, poblaciones...en España de hace 35 años. Pues bien una de los datos comentaba:
> 
> 
> en el año 1975 - 250 mil parados para una población de 35 millones de españoles
> ...



Y te has dejado fuera los pensionistas y funcionarios.. que no es que todos los funcionarios sobren, pero alguna duplicidad habrá... y televisoras regionales que no ve ni diós!!!


----------



## Misterio (23 Nov 2010)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Final de etapa en el Tourmalet.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (23 Nov 2010)

Recupero este desmotivador bursátil.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2010)

FMI y UE no descartan otro préstamo a Grecia - 2624242 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Keyron (23 Nov 2010)

Y para finiquitar la mañana:

*El Tesoro paga hasta un 83% más por colocar deuda a corto plazo *

El Tesoro paga hasta un 83% más por colocar deuda a corto plazo - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Misterio (23 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> FMI y UE no descartan otro préstamo a Grecia - 2624242 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Condor (23 Nov 2010)

La de aceitunas, yogures y queso feta que hay que vender para pagar lo ya debido; como para pedir más préstamos. 

Deben ser préstamos para comprar pasajes a cualquier lado, inicio del primer éxodo europeo del siglo XXI


----------



## atman (23 Nov 2010)

siempre pueden vender Mikonos...


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Nov 2010)

Keyron dijo:


> Y para finiquitar la mañana:
> 
> *El Tesoro paga hasta un 83% más por colocar deuda a corto plazo *
> 
> El Tesoro paga hasta un 83% más por colocar deuda a corto plazo - Cotizalia.com



Un 83% mas solo en un mes

es un facepal de MAFO en toda regla


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

Buenos días....Veremos si salimos con la cabeza alta y el culo entero.

Cerca de la tragedia hemos estado.

La tragedia está en los 9.800. Puede ser un día de cuchillos largos. Ojo a la ruptura de ese nivel.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2010)

El día es muy largo 

...y hoy toca además que hable el barbas


----------



## Misterio (23 Nov 2010)

A las 14:30 PIB preliminar de USA, una buena excusa para subir.


----------



## Condor (23 Nov 2010)

Si, ya MAFO habló
*


Ve necesario "mantenerse vigilantes" con los mercados

Ordóñez: la crisis de Irlanda "se ha extendido" de forma "rápida" sobre los países periféricos*

http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/e...apida-paises-perifericos/20101123cdscdseco_8/



Para decir lo que todos sabemos.

En realidad la crisis Irlandesa no se ha extendido, solo ha vuelto a dar sintomatología del mal que discurre internamente en la economía de los países "periféricos"


----------



## Misterio (23 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenos días....Veremos si salimos con la cabeza alta y el culo entero.
> 
> Cerca de la tragedia hemos estado.
> 
> La tragedia está en los 9.800. Puede ser un día de cuchillos largos. Ojo a la ruptura de ese nivel.



Marketmaker acuerdate de lo que me dijistes no hace mucho sobre el spread..



> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,83% (última actualización 11:39)
> Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,62% (última actualización 11:39)
> Spread de nuestra deuda: 221 pb


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Marketmaker acuerdate de lo que me dijistes no hace mucho sobre el spread..



Lo tengo en cuenta....


----------



## chameleon (23 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenos días....Veremos si salimos con la cabeza alta y el culo entero.
> 
> Cerca de la tragedia hemos estado.
> 
> La tragedia está en los 9.800. Puede ser un día de cuchillos largos. Ojo a la ruptura de ese nivel.



"hemos estado al borde del precipicio, pero afortunadamente hemos dado un paso adelante" 

juas juas


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> De momento nada preocupante...>210 hay que empezar a estar atento
> 
> >220 han empezado a meternos caña.



Para quien no lo recuerde, del 17 de noviembre


----------



## kane (23 Nov 2010)

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,84% (última actualización 11:45)
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,62% (última actualización 11:45)
Spread de nuestra deuda: 222 pb

:fiufiu:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenos días....Veremos si salimos con la cabeza alta y el culo entero.
> 
> Cerca de la tragedia hemos estado.



Yo ayudé a frenarlo, me siento un patriota de tomo y lomo.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (23 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> siempre pueden vender Mikonos...



¿Poner un puesto de helados?  ::


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

kane dijo:


> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,84% (última actualización 11:45)
> Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,62% (última actualización 11:45)
> Spread de nuestra deuda: 222 pb
> 
> :fiufiu:



223...
Ahora mismo esto está para profesionales, entradas rápidas y recoger rápido.
Ahora mismo 9850-9920 de recorrido.Salida 9860. Subo a 9879

Seguimos dentro, bajamos stop a 9875. 

Esto es como radio-estadio...en directo


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Los 10000 se sostendrán, es solo papel.
> 
> Ehhh, y rememorando anteriores intervenciones fondomonetaristas, y habiendo augurado que intervendrían en Europa, me pregunto, ya que no quieren inflación, para cuando el desabastecimiento y con él, el mercado negro.



Volverá el estraperlo..¿Qué diría mi abuelo?::


----------



## Condor (23 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Volverá el estraperlo..¿Qué diría mi abuelo?::



Nunca se fue del todo, lo que sucede es que ahora lo llaman narcotráfico


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

Vaya día...barrido con +25, de nuevo dentro con mismo objetivo.:S

Prometo no volver a radiar otro día las operaciones, por respeto a BL


----------



## chameleon (23 Nov 2010)

Se incrementa la presión sobre SAN. Están vendiendo hasta la camisa


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

kane dijo:


> rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,84% (última actualización 11:45)
> rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,62% (última actualización 11:45)
> spread de nuestra deuda: 222 pb
> 
> :fiufiu:



224.........


----------



## twetter (23 Nov 2010)

Si ya lo decia Gila ... una de dos o "esta muerto" o lo que aguanta el tio.

Pues eso


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> 223...
> Ahora mismo esto está para profesionales, entradas rápidas y recoger rápido.
> Ahora mismo 9850-9920 de recorrido.Salida 9860. Subo a 9879
> 
> ...



Pues mas de lo mismo 9850-9920 y seguimos en el mercado....a ver ahora que sacamos...así hasta que salte el canal de nuevo. 

Gracias Stop

A LAS TRINCHERAAAASSSSS


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

kane dijo:


> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,84% (última actualización 11:45)
> Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,62% (última actualización 11:45)
> Spread de nuestra deuda: 222 pb
> 
> :fiufiu:



225....

Ya falta menos para las palabras de nuestro querido Presi::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Vaya día...barrido con +25, de nuevo dentro con mismo objetivo.:S
> 
> Prometo no volver a radiar otro día las operaciones, por respeto a BL



Con lo fácil que es ponerles spoiler, así las miras sólo si te interesa.

Por ejemplo, a mí hoy me da igual porque no tengo previsto operar más.


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

Este tío lo he visto en la puerta de los 9.800


----------



## Kujire (23 Nov 2010)

Buenos Días,

Si el movimiento de hoy les ha pillado a contrapié...  les dejo unos consejos de cómo arreglarlo

Como arreglar una pillada- Loc@sporelnasdaq


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

Bueno os dejo, hasta la tarde. Adelanto análisis de Mulder...muchos movimientos (pero muchos) de pequeño volumen, casi llegando al histerismo.

Me voy a tomar un 103, que eso relaja


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Nov 2010)

esto si que es wano , y los gringos parece que van a empezar la gran caida


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> "hemos estado al borde del precipicio, pero afortunadamente hemos dado un paso adelante"






bye bye 9800... :XX:

Saludos :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2010)

Lo siento pero esto se está poniendo muy rojo


----------



## Condor (23 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Este tío lo he visto en la puerta de los 9.800



Black hawk... derribado

A por los 9500

Esta frase me ha encantado

*"...sería una ingenuidad pensar que ahora el problema es sólo de España."*


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo siento pero esto se está poniendo muy rojo



No lo sientas... pilla palomitas y disfruta del momento... :Baile:


Saludos )


----------



## Condor (23 Nov 2010)

Estamos como en las fiestas del clavo, en las que si no te gustan, coges tu ropa colgada del clavo y te vas.

Generalmente no gustan por falta de organización, es lo mismo que en los mercados actuales. Vamos a organizarnos, que me han follado tres veces y aún no he follado a nadie (le dijeron los países periféricos al núcleo duro)

Si quieren ver a los índices subir pongan los gráficos al revés.


----------



## debianita (23 Nov 2010)

Cerrados cortos de CRI :XX: en cuanto paguen el dividendo le vuelvo a meter. Mis cortos a ladrilleras van viento en popa. Ya tocaba guano del bueno.


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2010)

*muahahahahahahahahahaha..... *


----------



## CHARLIE (23 Nov 2010)

¿Habeis visto? En cuestión de segundo esta farsa del IBEX se cae hasta el 2,75%.......¿Les interesará hacer quebrar nuestro amado país antes de fin de año?


----------



## Mendrugo (23 Nov 2010)

Momentos de pánico.
Atentos.


----------



## CHARLIE (23 Nov 2010)

Calla, calla, ya salen los trileros de turno, haciendolo subir en poco menos de un minuto unas 25 centésimas, jeje (-2,53%)


----------



## Desencantado (23 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> *muahahahahahahahahahaha..... *



¿Usted disfruta con esto, verdad? 

No se duerma y engrase el Certificator, que hoy va a tener trabajo de lo lindo.


----------



## CHARLIE (23 Nov 2010)

Está visto que cuando el tema se derrumbaría, aparece de golpe un "hada madrina" que inyecta lo que haga falta para evitar la caida del chiringuito


----------



## Mendrugo (23 Nov 2010)

Primera parada del futuro S&P en 1.182.
Veremos si lo sujetan ahí.


----------



## Condor (23 Nov 2010)

> ¿Les interesará hacer quebrar nuestro amado país antes de fin de año?



¿Se puede quebrar lo que ya estaba quebrado?

Me encanta esta economía global!!!!


----------



## pollastre (23 Nov 2010)

oh, oh...... 

-------------------
[MASTER CAUTION] Major support lost.
[CHANNEL WATCH] Main intraday channel mismatch (off-limits)
[STATUS] Disengaging autonomous mode [reason => unreliable environment]
[STATUS] Engaging manual mode
[STATUS] Standing by.
-------------------


hasta la niña se ha acojonado y se niega a seguir operando :XX:


----------



## CHARLIE (23 Nov 2010)

¿Veis?, jejej, ya se paró la caída y se sigue "ascendiendo", .....Si todo esto está más controlado que "las prisiones del gulag", jaja


----------



## CHARLIE (23 Nov 2010)

Sospecho que el BCE está metiendo pasta por un tubo a nuestro "glorioso" IBEX, para evitar un derrumbe a plomo del mismo


----------



## Mendrugo (23 Nov 2010)

Ibex perforado el 9780.
Atentos con la continuidad, o el barrido de cortos.


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

(desde el movil)
Perdida de 9800 y caida a plomo.
Ahora sacarn dinero hasta de debajo las piedras para mantenerlo y recuperarlos es un nivel importante


----------



## Mendrugo (23 Nov 2010)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Sospecho que el BCE está metiendo pasta por un tubo a nuestro "glorioso" IBEX, para evitar un derrumbe a plomo del mismo



No lo dudes, y se unirán los USA y los chinorris. )


----------



## CHARLIE (23 Nov 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> No lo dudes, y se unirán los USA y los chinorris. )



Como ya he comentado en muchas ocasiones, nada más fácil de manipular que esta estafa organizada que es el IBEX 35...sólo manipulando tres o cuatro valores del mismo.....VOILA....hízose el milagro


----------



## Condor (23 Nov 2010)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Como ya he comentado en muchas ocasiones, nada más fácil de manipular que esta estafa organizada que es el IBEX 35...sólo manipulando tres o cuatro valores del mismo.....VOILA....hízose el milagro



Así van desde el 2008 y hasta ahora no se ha conseguido nada, bueno si, llevarlo de los 7000 a los 11000, un 35% en dos años.. de papel


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> BBVA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Primer objetivo del BBVA alcanzado. Nuevo objetivo bajista: 7.13

El SAN sigue su camino, que el objetivo era más ambicioso.



Claca dijo:


> _El rectángulo indica una zona importante de soporte, perderla sería muy negativo. _
> 
> Si os acordáis decía que poco a poco debíamos cambiar el chip de lateral a bajista, pues bien, estas últimas sesiones el IBEX ha tenido la oportunidad de mostrar algún signo de fortaleza, pero, en su lugar, ha preferido seguir recortando. Es muy importante abandonar la idea de largos sostenidos mientras no se superen los 10.420. Los bancos se han girado con claridad a la baja y el resto de valores apuntan cada vez más hacia nuevos recortes, con lo cual, pese a que todavía seguimos en el lateral, lo más probable es que tarde o temprano pierda el soporte y se precipiten las caídas.



Ya estamos en el rectángulo, parando justo donde las dos líneas negras se cruzan. Ahora debemos ser muy cautelosos y esperar a ver si se intenta un suelo de corto plazo que pueda propiciar algún rebotín, aunque no deberíamos ser demasiado optimistas. Hoy TEF ha dado signos de querer seguir cayendo, así que nuestro rumbo debe seguir y, con más razón, fijado hacia el sur.


----------



## Condor (23 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Primer objetivo del BBVA alcanzado. Nuevo objetivo bajista: 7.13
> 
> El SAN sigue su camino, que el objetivo era más ambicioso.
> 
> ...



A este gráfico le hacen falta un par de velas, unas conchas y caracoles para que se te cumpla.

Aché pa ti babalao!


----------



## Desencantado (23 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> -------------------
> [MASTER CAUTION] Major support lost.
> [CHANNEL WATCH] Main intraday channel mismatch (off-limits)
> [STATUS] Disengaging autonomous mode [reason => unreliable environment]
> ...



Le recuerdo que publicar las conversaciones de alcoba de Zapatero y Sonsoles es ilegal...


----------



## Misterio (23 Nov 2010)

> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,87% (última actualización 14:01)
> Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,60% (última actualización 14:01)
> Spread de nuestra deuda: 227 pb



Si fuera funcionario empezaría a estar preocupado.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (23 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> oh, oh......
> 
> -------------------
> [MASTER CAUTION] Major support lost.
> ...



Fallo del piloto automático, fallo de todos los sistemas... pasando a modo manual....
 :8:


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2010)

Condor dijo:


> A este gráfico le hacen falta un par de velas, unas conchas y caracoles para que se te cumpla.
> 
> Aché pa ti babalao!



No hay prisa :

Por cierto, si al EURUSD le da por seguir bajista podría seguir cayendo hasta los 1.336 -1.3335.


----------



## carvil (23 Nov 2010)

Buenos mediodias 


Soporte en el E-Mini zona 1180 resistencia 1204



Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2010)

Saxo Bank prevé que España sea rescatada en 2011 mediante préstamos bilaterales - 2624234 - elEconomista.es

Saxo Bank prevé que España sea rescatada en 2011 mediante préstamos bilaterales


----------



## Misterio (23 Nov 2010)

Vamos con el PIB preliminar USA, previsión 2.4%, a ver que nos tienen preparados los americanos.



> PIB [Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> +2,5 % una décima más de lo esperado


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2010)

Creo que el guanizado se acabó, nos vamos a los 10000 en el ibex


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> (desde el movil)
> Perdida de 9800 y caida a plomo.
> Ahora sacarn dinero hasta de debajo las piedras para mantenerlo y recuperarlos es un nivel importante



De nuevo al pie del cañon...dicho y hecho. Se están fundiendo lo que no hay en los escritos para subir...
Pues a caballo regalado no le mires el diente....
Problema ahora mismo....nos han regalado 90 puntos...si ahora soltamos todos???

Seremos buenos, pondremos un stop un poquito más abajo, por si se les ocurre sacar el dinero. QUE LO SUJETEN ELLOSSS


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> De nuevo al pie del cañon...dicho y hecho. Se están fundiendo lo que no hay en los escritos para subir...
> Pues a caballo regalado no le mires el diente....
> Problema ahora mismo....nos han regalado 90 puntos...si ahora soltamos todos???
> 
> Seremos buenos, pondremos un stop un poquito más abajo, por si se les ocurre sacar el dinero. QUE LO SUJETEN ELLOSSS



¿Son cosas mías o responde mejor la cosa?

A pesar del inicio de día, tú tienes que tener las vacaciones pagadas ahora mismo, ¿me equivoco?


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Son cosas mías o responde mejor la cosa?
> 
> A pesar del inicio de día, tú tienes que tener las vacaciones pagadas ahora mismo, ¿me equivoco?



Aún no, sigo en pérdidas. Si tocamos los 9850 si empezaría a entrar en verde, piensa que las entradas son de pequeño volumen y necesito más entradas válidas.

En estas circunstancias nos rebajan el nivel de riesgo, vamos que puedo mover menos pasta.
Por cierto, dentro desde 9775 (c)

El Spread de deuda empeora por momentos...232


----------



## Violator (23 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Aún no, sigo en pérdidas. Si tocamos los 9850 si empezaría a entrar en verde, piensa que las entradas son de pequeño volumen y necesito más entradas válidas.
> 
> En estas circunstancias nos rebajan el nivel de riesgo, vamos que puedo mover menos pasta.
> Por cierto, dentro desde 9775 (c)
> ...



Si no es mucho preguntar...Objetivos?
Gracias


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

Fácil 9850 en primer término. 9920 a continuación. Stop 9785 con +10 (bocado a bocado)


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Nov 2010)

A ver si me aclaro, es como si el money management os lo llevaran otros.

Si aciertas, te suben la pasta, si no aciertas, te la quitan. Si fallas mucho, vacaciones, si aciertas mucho, ¿también?

¿El stop también os lo ponen?

¿Tenéis psicólogo en el equipo?

Ya puestos a preguntar.


----------



## Profetadeladrillo (23 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A ver si me aclaro, es como si el money management os lo llevaran otros.
> 
> Si aciertas, te suben la pasta, si no aciertas, te la quitan. Si fallas mucho, vacaciones, si aciertas mucho, ¿también?
> 
> ...



Alguna de la oficina esta buena, anda falta y tienes su telefono?.

Ya puestos a preguntar, preguntemos.


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A ver si me aclaro, es como si el money management os lo llevaran otros.
> 
> Si aciertas, te suben la pasta, si no aciertas, te la quitan. Si fallas mucho, vacaciones, si aciertas mucho, ¿también?
> 
> ...



Joe ::
No, aumenta volatilidad, baja riesgo (dinero) (Podríamos llamarlo como un sistema de seguridad, se asignan niveles de riesgo en cada momento, pero es automático)
Stop..lo elijo yo
No tenemos psicólogo, de momento nos desquitamos con un saco de boxeo . 

Pero puestos a elegir darle a un abogado desestresa más


----------



## Nico (23 Nov 2010)

No quiero resultar agorero -y, por favor, tomen lo que voy a decir con pinzas- pero algo me dice que, a partir de este momento empezaremos a ver:

a) Un fuerte ataque especulativo sobre los "PIGS"

b) El agravante de la huida de capitales del sector financiero -la gente prudente, miedosa o sabia empezará a sacar su dinero a zonas más seguras-

c) Ante la negativa alemana a meter toda la deuda PIGS en un eurobono, una fuerte tendencia a salirse -o sacar- los países afectados del euro para permitirles realizar el ajuste mediante una fuerte devaluación interna.

===

Si este escenario empieza a consolidarse sin duda a la bolsa le espera una baja de mil demonios.

Dias para seguir de cerca TODOS los acontecimientos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Nov 2010)

Profetadeladrillo dijo:


> Alguna de la oficina esta buena, anda falta y tienes su telefono?.
> 
> Ya puestos a preguntar, preguntemos.



Dile que ponga fotos. ::


----------



## chameleon (23 Nov 2010)

hemos alcanzado los 9700, un poco más abajo del objetivo. rep ya ha cerrado gap, que era lo que me preocupaba.

la UE todavía está enfrascada con irlanda, y va a meterse ahora con portugal. opino que de momento no quieren preocuparse por lo nuestro, ni apretar tuercas antes de tiempo. no les interesa que nos desmoronemos ahora

debería haber un rebote importante desde estos niveles. cerrar la crisis irlandesa e ir abriendo la puerta al estrangulamiento portugués, primero por las buenas, luego por las malas. al mismo tiempo una relajación de los CDS y de las bolsas. 

y ya, en unos meses, cuando nos toque a nosotros, habrá que hacer suelo otra vez...


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

Creo que el Kerviel, el de Societé (Creo que era), desactivó o le desactivaron la seguridad y lió la que lió.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Creo que el Kerviel, el de Societé (Creo que era), desactivó o le desactivaron la seguridad y lió la que lió.



no me creo que societé le delego toda esa confianza y responsabilidad. Es mas, suena a chiste. El ha pagado el pato por los de mas arriba, que probablemente estaban apostando con demasiado riesgo y con dinero que no tocaba, a traves de el.

Recien llegado veo que el dia ha sido divertido. Vamos a ver si le sacamos unos pipos al chulibex.


----------



## Depeche (23 Nov 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Según mis cálculos creo que el ibex va a seguir bajando hasta 9.715
> Ahí es donde creo que experimentará un rebote,pero no creo que sea conveniente tomar posiciones alcistas antes de ese nivel.




Vaya, me sorprendo de mi mismo,que precisión, parece que he clavado el objetivo de caida en el ibex, no direis que no avisé, ahora creo que pasará el pánico y veremos un rebote.


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2010)

Nico, yo estoy con chameleon. Dejando de lado el AT, creo que van a controlar un poco las cosas, lo cual no quita que siga pensando que debemos pensar en bajadas y no en subidas a medio plazo, pero me da que van a intentar que sea un declive más o menos dulce, para dejar enganchada a más gente, con rebotes y un fuerte sabor a lateral.


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> no me creo que societé le delego toda esa confianza y responsabilidad. Es mas, suena a chiste. El ha pagado el pato por los de mas arriba, que probablemente estaban apostando con demasiado riesgo y con dinero que no tocaba, a traves de el.
> 
> Recien llegado veo que el dia ha sido divertido. Vamos a ver si le sacamos unos pipos al chulibex.



Era muy bueno, y ganaba mucha pasta. Le dejaron hacer hasta que se le fue la pinza. Por eso no se puede dejar sin seguridad el sistema.

Otro ejemplo era el que hizo dispararse el precio del barril Brent, en una borrachera. Tenía un nivel riesgo muy alto y la "lió parda".

Hay gente que mueve muchísima pasta, y para eso hay que estar muy centrado.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Nov 2010)

El amigo Merlín.

¿Os imagináis cómo de putas las tuvo que pasar cuando se empezó a complicar la cosa?

Es que pienso cómo lo paso yo que muevo cuatro duros y me descojono de pura maldad.


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2010)

Bueno... basta de chachara... 8:



veamos que nos depara el cierre de hoy... ienso:


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

Yo tendría mucho cuidado, la situación no se ha tranquilizado, ahora mismo con pies de plomo. 235 y subiendo. Esta noche hay que estar atento en el comportamiento.


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

Bueno última entrada para intentar terminar sin pena ni gloria.


----------



## Nico (23 Nov 2010)

*Claca:*

Desde ya que estoy hablando de fundamentales y en base a ciertos datos que me aportan algunos clientes.

Si en los próximos días empieza a haber algunas extracciones o transferencias hacia la zona "dura" de la eurozona, habrá que estar atentos. Ha habido conversaciones cada vez más serias en relación a que los ajustes necesarios en los PIGS ameritan analizar con seriedad opciones diferentes y, obviamente, la más evidente es sacarlos a una moneda más "suave" y que les permita corregir sus desequilibrios con quita de deuda -en lo externo- y devaluaciones -en lo interno-.

Y, como sabes, la bolsa refleja y conoce estos datos muchos antes que el gran público.

Lo único que quería aportar era la necesidad de controlar y hacer seguimiento -si podemos- a los flujos bancarios para estar atentos a los indicios de retiros o transferencias importantes.


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Nov 2010)

Buenas, pasaba a saludar.
Será en noviembre, y tal...


----------



## Nico (23 Nov 2010)

Vaya!, de lo que hablaba es *EXACTAMENTE de lo que se dice en esta nota de Moisés Romero.*

La salida del euro de los pigs pasó, en la lista de planes de contingencia, del fondo de la bandeja a una de las primeras posiciones. Sigamos con cuidado los datos.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Nov 2010)

carpatos esta como loco 

Vean la extremadamente peligrosa deriva del spread de España. El gobierno debe dejarse de chorradas, optimismos antropológicos y politiqueos de opereta, esto se está poniendo muy feo.

al gobierno hay que esperarle todavia a que pasen las elecciones catalanas ::


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> carpatos esta como loco
> 
> Vean la extremadamente peligrosa deriva del spread de España. El gobierno debe dejarse de chorradas, optimismos antropológicos y politiqueos de opereta, esto se está poniendo muy feo.
> 
> al gobierno hay que esperarle todavia a que pasen las elecciones catalanas ::



Pues a este ritmo, no le da tiempo. Van a tener que presentar de candidato a Ulrich Speirengel (De Renania por lo menos)


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2010)

Si deciden echarnos del euro no dejen de avisar...



aún tengo unos miles que sacar del país... 8:


Por cierto...

*-2,27%*


Saludos


----------



## Nico (23 Nov 2010)

Atención a los movimientos bancarios del camarada Tonuel que pueden ser el disparador del proceso !!


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2010)

hoy tampoco se preveen certificados...


menuda putada... 

Saludos


----------



## rosonero (23 Nov 2010)

Otro que pasaba a saludar este bonito día de guano.

Esta mañana antes de salir dejé un orden de compra en 9750f, cual fue mi sorpresa cuando me llegó el mensajito al móvil, aunque parece que esto no lo arregla ni la robasta. ::

Saludos.


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> hoy tampoco se preveen certificados...
> 
> 
> menuda putada...
> ...



Sr. Tonuel que es un certificado??? ya es que me pica la curiosidad:


----------



## Violator (23 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Sr. Tonuel que es un certificado??? ya es que me pica la curiosidad:



Aquí no hay guano oficialmente hasta que el señor Tonuel no emite su certificado (compréndalo aquí somos serios y tenemos procesos de calidad).


----------



## Skche_III (23 Nov 2010)

a ver si se hunde la bolsa de manera definitiva ya y os vais todos a tomar por el culo

- scaramouche


----------



## Violator (23 Nov 2010)

Skche_III dijo:


> a ver si se hunde la bolsa de manera definitiva ya y os vais todos a tomar por el culo
> 
> - scaramouche



Es usted un grosero.


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Sr. Tonuel que es un certificado??? ya es que me pica la curiosidad:



no se precocupe... al paso que vamos emitiré pronto de todos los tipos... 


Saludos )


----------



## Misterio (23 Nov 2010)

Encima los americanos ayudando.

A todo esto en Zplandia.



> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,91% (última actualización 17:12)
> Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,55% (última actualización 17:12)
> Spread de nuestra deuda: 236 pb


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> hoy tampoco se preveen certificados...
> 
> 
> menuda putada...
> ...



No hay certificado del -3%?


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2010)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> No hay certificado del -3%?



:no:


por menos del 5 no gasto papel... 

Saludos


----------



## qpvlde (23 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :no:
> 
> 
> por menos del 5 no gasto papel...
> ...



su austeridad le honra)


----------



## rosonero (23 Nov 2010)

Skche_III dijo:


> a ver si se hunde la bolsa de manera definitiva ya y os vais todos a tomar por el culo
> 
> - scaramouche




Joer!!!! Creía que este tipo no salía de la guardería y la papelera :vomito:


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

Estaría largo por encima de 10.000 jjjjjjj..

Habrá que agradecerle su aportación a nuestros bolsillos...::


----------



## rosonero (23 Nov 2010)

Acabo de mirar el Ibex 35 y la única en verde es GAMESA :8: 

Ver para creer


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

Bueno últimos 10 minutos...veamos esos velones.


----------



## Skche_III (23 Nov 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Joer!!!! Creía que este tipo no salía de la guardería y la papelera :vomito:



pero si hace siglos que no posteo, inútil, más que inútil. eres tan zoquete que hasta has escrito tu nick mal. es rosSonero, con dos eses. lerdo!!!


----------



## atman (23 Nov 2010)

El mínimo perdido y el spread en 236...

No vean lo bien que se ve todo desde la barrera...


----------



## qpvlde (23 Nov 2010)

ya te digo:rolleye:


----------



## Cimoc (23 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :no:
> 
> 
> por menos del 5 no gasto papel...
> ...




Ya es tuyo Tonuel

Santander	-4.5 % 17:27


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2010)

Mirad el euro, mirad el euro, tito Claca ya lo advertía...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Nov 2010)

como desde la barrera ? es que no estan cargaos de puts ::

lol se a visto el -3%


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2010)

Warren dijo:


> venga, vamos a por el 9700.........



estamos ahí ahí... a ver la robasta... :baba:


Saludos :baba:


----------



## rosonero (23 Nov 2010)

Skche_III dijo:


> pero si hace siglos que no posteo, inútil, más que inútil. eres tan zoquete que hasta has escrito tu nick mal. es rosSonero, con dos eses. lerdo!!!



El nick no tiene nada que ver con los colores del milan y deja de ponerte en evidencia y vuélvete para la cueva.


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2010)

Cimoc dijo:


> Ya es tuyo Tonuel
> 
> Santander	-4.5 % 17:27




*Banco Santander -4,73% * :XX: :XX:






Saludos :XX:


----------



## qpvlde (23 Nov 2010)

Warren dijo:


> *Eurocámara pide al BCE que compre deuda pública como hace la Fed*
> El pleno de la Eurocámara ha aprobado este martes una resolución en la que pide al Banco Central Europeo (BCE) que, como respuesta a la crisis de la deuda, compre bonos nacionales de los países de la zona euro, "siguiendo así la larga y contrastada práctica del Banco de Inglaterra y de la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos".



Una excusa para rebotar::


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno últimos 10 minutos...veamos esos velones.



Vaya cierre...pero verás como después algún Leoncio se ha quedado largo...esperamos noticias Maestro Mulder


----------



## pyn (23 Nov 2010)

Ya lo avanzó nuestro pastor, capitulación a 31-12-2010 y así será-


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2010)

he editado el post del certificado... para hacerlo oficial más que nada... 


Saludos


----------



## Misterio (23 Nov 2010)

Vaya pedazo de hostia.


----------



## aksarben (23 Nov 2010)

Warren dijo:


> los representantes del pueblo, votando a favor de que se robe al pueblo...:8:



Novedad  xD


----------



## atman (23 Nov 2010)

spread 236


----------



## qpvlde (23 Nov 2010)

Warren dijo:


> los representantes del pueblo, votando a favor de que se robe al pueblo...:8:



Maricón el último ::


----------



## NosTrasladamus (23 Nov 2010)

IBEX35 

Cotización
9.691,80

Volumen (miles de €)
3.277.688.000

Cambio%
-3,05

Cambio
-304,60

¿Han salido ya los trapecistas?¿A qué hora acaba la función?


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes
Oto empujoncito de estos y las posis en pérdidas las pondré en profits
Espero que hayan mojado pan..
Trabajo esta noche.Estaré apatrullando el Nikkei
S2 y plusvis


----------



## Josh Cluni (23 Nov 2010)

Tranquilos que no pasa ná.

El lunes hay clásico! ::


----------



## GreedIsGood (23 Nov 2010)

A ver gente, que no estoy muy puesto en estos temas: lo de hoy cuenta como guano?


----------



## atman (23 Nov 2010)

spprrrrread 238 y subiendo. pero tranquilos, que todavía tiene mucho para donde subir.


----------



## pollastre (23 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> spprrrrread 238 y subiendo. pero tranquilos, que todavía tiene mucho para donde subir.



Cierto, cierto... no seamos alarmistas, que hasta que no llegue al entorno de los 500, no hay riesgo real de default soberano; además fíjate, a diez puntos por día, eso todavía nos deja un margen de maniobra de... _oh wait_.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Nov 2010)




----------



## atman (23 Nov 2010)

Cárpatos lo comentaba de pasada: ¿os imaginais que Corea del Norte se hubiera quedado corta (y bien apalancada) con millones y millones y luego lanzara el ataque? No me dirá usted que no es una forma rápida de obtener fondos con los que mantener los vicios... y ¿quien les acusaría de uso de información privilegiada?


----------



## Ajoporro (23 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> Cárpatos lo comentaba de pasada: ¿os imaginais que Corea del Norte se hubiera quedado corta (y bien apalancada) con millones y millones y luego lanzara el ataque? No me dirá usted que no es una forma rápida de obtener fondos con los que mantener los vicios... y ¿quien les acusaría de uso de información privilegiada?



Oyga .. usté es algo retorcido, eh ... aunque la idea no s mala ..no. Ya lo hicieron con el 11-s


----------



## Abner (23 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> Cárpatos lo comentaba de pasada: ¿os imaginais que Corea del Norte se hubiera quedado corta (y bien apalancada) con millones y millones y luego lanzara el ataque? No me dirá usted que no es una forma rápida de obtener fondos con los que mantener los vicios... y ¿quien les acusaría de uso de información privilegiada?



aaaah, quién tuviera un botón rojo que dijera, 
"Provocar terremoto en Silicon Valley"

Cortos en tecnológicas a puñaos que iba a meter. Ni NN, ni AT, ni J&B con hielo.


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2010)

Ya que esta mañana comentaba que probablemente Telefónica quiera unirse a las caídas, subo gráfico:







Pérdida de soportes muy limpiamente, una zona realmente relevante tras marcar un techo TEF style. Sobran comentarios porque se ve todo muy claro.

IBEX:

El rectángulo rojo señala los dos meses en los que el IBEX realizó un techo. El movimiento de giro posterior es muy didáctico en este caso, así que vamos a comentarlo:








Los 10.420 sirvieron de soporte durante la construcción de ese techo, que nos dejó, además, una figura de libro: la contrapartida bajista de la taza con asa (asa con taza). Tras perder el soporte, con incremento de volumen, vemos un intento de recuperación del soporte, en una secuencia de máximos decrecientes y mínimos crecientes que llevaron ayer al IBEX a decantarse por abajo al romper la directriz de corto punteada en azul, precipitando una fuerte caída. De ahí a que haya estado insistiendo que tocaba mirar hacia abajo y que mencionara explícitamente los 10.420 como condición para plantearse largos.

¿Y ahora qué?

Queda comentar el enorme lateral señalado también en el gráfico. A diferencia de la anterior vez que se visitó el soporte, el movimiento bajista actual viene tras un periodo lateral marcando techo en el cual el optimismo del pequeño inversor aumentó drásticamente. Esto, unido a la enorme inercia que llevamos y a los evidentes signos de giro de muchos valores, llevan a considerar un resultado distinto, por lo que es muy probable que se pierdan soportes. De confirmarse esta situación, habría que permanecer con calma en el lado bajista ignorando los rebotes que suele provocar la volatilidad. Un ejemplo probable: podríamos visitar los 9.600 y subir luego a cerrar el hueco de hoy, y aún así seguiríamos bajistas. 

El objetivo bajista estaría en la zona dónde se formó un suelo entre el 4 y el 10 de Junio (8.600-900).

Eso sí, falta confirmar, aunque en mi opinión es MUY probable dadas las circunstancias, aunque ahora juegue al despiste durante unas sesiones.


----------



## Condor (23 Nov 2010)

Para jugar al despiste hay que tener lo que se llama dinero fresco y es de eso de lo que adolece el mercado.

Siempre habrá en el Ibex empresas muy apetecibles por el motivo que sea, pero desde el principio de esta crisis se dijo que esas empresas no eran los bancos, globalizados ellos, tendrá más saliva para comer más harina aquel que esté mejor representado en una economía de las que crecen que en aquellas enfermas y podridas, ejem, caso Brasil contra Londres, por ejemplo.

Por ahí irán los tiros. La concentración de capital está servida, una vez más, a menos que vuelvan a amenazar con soltar 500.000 millones de eruos para el fondo de estabilización.. perdón!, verdad que esos dineros ya se hayan gastados o peor aún: prestados a tasas que no se pueden pagar.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Nov 2010)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Oyga .. usté es algo retorcido, eh ... aunque la idea no s mala ..no. Ya lo hicieron con el 11-s



Dejese de conspiraciones, es una casualidad la cantidad inusual de transacciones alrededor del acontecimiento! 













_Reinsurance Companies

Several companies in the reinsurance business were expected to suffer huge losses from the attack: Munich Re of Germany and Swiss Re of Switzerland -- the world's two biggest reinsurers, and the AXA Group of France. In September, 2001, the San Francisco Chronicle estimated liabilities of $1.5 billion for Munich Re and $0.55 bilion for the AXA Group and telegraph.co.uk estimated liabilities of £1.2 billion for Munich Re and £0.83 billion for Swiss Re. 

Trading in shares of Munich Re was almost double its normal level on September 6, and 7, and trading in shares of Swiss Re was more than double its normal level on September 7 _

_Financial Services Companies

Merrill Lynch and Morgan Stanley Morgan Stanley Dean Witter & Co. and Merrill Lynch & Co. were both headquartered in lower Manhattan at the time of the attack. Morgan Stanley occupied 22 floors of the North Tower and Merrill Lynch had headquarters near the Twin Towers. Morgan Stanley, which saw an average of 27 put options on its stock bought per day before September 6, saw 2,157 put options bought in the three trading days before the attack. Merrill Lynch, which saw an average of 252 put options on its stock bought per day before September 5, saw 12,215 put options bought in the four trading days before the attack. Morgan Stanley's stock dropped 13% and Merrill Lynch's stock dropped 11.5% when the market reopened. 11 

Bank of America showed a fivefold increase in put option trading on the Thursday and Friday before the attack.
A Bank of America option that would profit if the No. 3 U.S. bank's stock fell below $60 a share had more than 5,900 contracts traded on the Thursday and Friday before the Sept. 11 assaults, almost five times the previous average trading, according to Bloomberg data. The bank's shares fell 11.5 percent to $51 in the first week after trading resumed on Sept. 17_

9-11 Research: Insider Trading


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Nov 2010)

Sera este el Gordon Gekko de hispanistan?

Anticorrupción acusa a Rivero de utilizar información privilegiada · ELPAÍS.com
MANUEL ALTOZANO - Madrid - 23/11/2010 
_Sabía que la cotización de las acciones de su compañía iba a subir y decidió aprovechar esa información en beneficio propio. Según una querella presentada por la Fiscalía Anticorrupción, el ex presidente de Metrovacesa Joaquín Rivero obtuvo una ganancia de 2,8 millones de euros en enero de 2006 tras adquirir, a través de sociedades interpuestas, 617.500 acciones de autocartera de la inmobiliaria que dirigía. Lo hizo antes de que se comunicara a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) una operación anterior para adquirir otro paquete de acciones de la compañía a un precio superior al de Bolsa que, necesariamente, provocaría que su cotización se disparara.

..._


----------



## pollastre (23 Nov 2010)

Joder Claca, cada vez más haces ATs que poco tienen que envidiar a los de las publicaciones del ramo.

Tengo claro que, bien sea en la sección de viñetas de humor, bien en la de análisis técnico, acabarás trabajando a nómina de la prensa económica tarde o temprano 



Claca dijo:


> Ya que esta mañana comentaba que probablemente Telefónica quiera unirse a las caídas, subo gráfico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rafaxl (23 Nov 2010)

Chavales, habra pomadita para despues de cenar o hoy no toca?? espero no sea tan escandaloso como ayer.


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy me he pasado casi todo el día fuera, aunque he ido siguiendo más o menos la sesión desde el iphone, pero al final me he quedado sin batería y aunque tengo cargador en el coche no puedo postear y conducir al mismo tiempo.

Hoy tengo que decir que he estado probando sobre el terreno el software de prorealtime para móviles y es una pasada ver los gráficos en tiempo real a 5, 3 o 1 minuto, lástima que no se puedan dibujar cosas, pero creo que tener el gráfico dibujándose todo el rato en pantalla con algún indicador ya es flipante.

Creo que fue ayer cuando dije por aquí que el S&P tenía que irse a 1177 ¿y donde está ahora? 

Y para terminar el volumen de los leoncios de hoy:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy hemos tenido otro día de esos donde solo se han cruzado operaciones grandes durante muy pocas horas y sin embargo cualquier pequeño filtro muestra que la actividad ha sido altísima, es decir, bajada por lo bajini.

Se han pasado todo el día vendiendo aunque han hecho una pausa en los últimos minutos de las 9, ha habido otro par de compras de importancia ínfima y muy aisladas entre todas las ventas, de todas formas la mañana ha tenido un tanto de piloto automático, durante la tarde ya han estado más activos pero han vendido a base de bien, aunque en paquetes pequeños y constantes.

En subasta han vendido y esta vez con fuerza.

En resumen, ambiente muy negativo y esperan gap a la baja para mañana, todas las compras parecen más bien tomas de beneficios porque enseguida aparecen nuevas ventas, nadie apuesta un duro a largos en este momento.


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2010)

Por cierto, el S&P está apuntando ahora mismo a 1165, a pesar de esto creo que el final del guano ya está cerca en contra de lo que muchos creen.


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2010)

entonces Mulder... ¿compro SAN ahora que están baratas...? ienso:


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Ya que esta mañana comentaba que probablemente Telefónica quiera unirse a las caídas, subo gráfico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El velón rojo de ayer, el hueco a la baja de hoy y la limpia ruptura de zona de soportes junto al cierre en mínimos de la jornada, indican de forma bastante clara que el tema está muy chungo.

Creo que entramos en un escenario de bajadas que con sus correspondientes subidas van a formar tendencia bajista.

El comportamiento de TEF es muy significativo y es la última que faltaba para sumarse a las caídas.

Disfruten el viaje


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> entonces Mulder... ¿compro SAN ahora que están baratas...? ienso:



:no:


mejor lo dejamos para cuando estén a 3 euros... )

Saludos :XX:


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2010)

No sé si bajarán tanto ...... pero no muy lejos las podremos coger.


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> El velón rojo de ayer, el hueco a la baja de hoy y la limpia ruptura de zona de soportes junto al cierre en mínimos de la jornada, indican de forma bastante clara que el tema está muy chungo.
> 
> Creo que entramos en un escenario de bajadas que con sus correspondientes subidas van a formar tendencia bajista.
> 
> ...



Deutsche Telekom ha hecho un gráfico estos días igualito pero sin el dramatismo profundo del Ibex


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2010)

ezque en ejpaña somos más sensibles 

En serio, a este país lo van a encular. Por favor, no se den la vuelta.


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder Claca, cada vez más haces ATs que poco tienen que envidiar a los de las publicaciones del ramo.
> 
> Tengo claro que, bien sea en la sección de viñetas de humor, bien en la de análisis técnico, acabarás trabajando a nómina de la prensa económica tarde o temprano



Gracias, pollastre. Lo cierto es que todavía estoy muy verde, pero intento compartir mis progresos para que todo el mundo pueda aprender. Cadía día se aprende. Tú, que llevas en esto mucho tiempo, lo sabes mejor que nadie. A mí me queda la tira....


Dejo un relato, titulado "reflexiones de gacela a las doce menos cuarto", para el que se esté iniciando en este mundillo:

Cuando empiezas en bolsa todo es muy confuso: primero te ciega la avaricia, la posibilidad de ganar mucho dinero rápidamente, que hace que metas la pata con un alto apalancamiento impidiéndote operar correctamente. Lo mismo que les pasa a los iniciados al montañismo; van a la tienda y se compran todo lo posible, pensando que así estarán mejor preparados, lo meten en la mochila y se echan al monte, consiguiendo únicamente una pesada sobrecarga que les lastra enormemente. 

Superado este paso, viene la teoría, pues sí, nos nos engañemos, la mayoría empezamos sin tener la más mínima idea, simplemente tras leer un par de hilos en un foro o similar nos creemos muy listos y metemos la pasta, recibiendo, en la mayoría de los casos, enormes mandriladas. La teoría es extensa y muy rica en contenidos: directrices, medias, patrones, fibos y figuras, uno podría pasarse años leyendo literatura bursátil y no terminaría jamás, porque, como la deuda española, está en constante expansión, pero llega un momento en el cual sentimos que empezamos a comprender de qué va el asunto, y es cuando empezamos a meterle caña a los gráficos, lanzando líneas, buscando patrones, identificando figuras. Tampoco suele funcionar. Volvemos a los libros y leemos a fondo. Lo aplicamos y la cosa mejora, pero igualmente el resultado no termina de ser el deseado.

El siguiente punto, que mucha gente no logra alcanzar, es reflexionar. ¿Por qué? ¿Por qué si hago todo lo que la gente dice no logro unos resultados más satisfactorios? Entonces, decides dejar la partida y aparcas la operativa, te quedas como un mero espectador, sólo con la complicidad del lapiz y el papel. De repente contemplas el escenario en toda su magnitud. Identificas dos tipos de jugador sobre el terreno: los que ganan y los que no y, sorprendentemente, los que pierden son la aplastante mayoría. No alcanzas a ver sus rostros, pero compruebas claramente que comparten tus mismos tics y vicios, las mismas creencias; en otras palabras, ellos también siguen las directrices que los libros y la gente suele dar como válidas, han bebido de la misma literatura. Y pierden. Toca pensar un poco más.

Una mayoría pierde. Miras el marcador. Efectivamente, 2 a 0. Siempre igual. ¿Siempre? Y empiezas a entenderlo. Aquí los puntos no suben, siempre hay los mismos. El partido empieza 1 a 1, pero al poco se descompensa a favor de _los que ganan_, 2 a 0, y de ahí ya no se mueve. Esta es la primera regla que a la mayoría, mayoría, como _los que pierden_, se nos pasa por alto. Este es un juego de suma 0. Cuando uno gana, es porque el otro pierde, aunque, lógicamente, como en cualquier juego, todos queremos ganar, pero no puede ser. Es la regla más básica. Con esta nueva óptica examinas de nuevo el terreno de juego.

_Los que pierden_ siguen a rajatabla lo que dicen los libros, no obstante, no consiguen salir adelante. ¿Estarán los libros equivocados? ¿Será una trampa de _los que ganan_ para sacarnos los cuartos? Y analizas que hace el equipo contrario, al menos una parte, los que puedes ver, el resto, a pesar de ser los principales dinamizadores del juego, sabes que están allí, pero no dicen ni pío ni se dejan ver. Serán tímidos. Miras con atención, repasando minuciosamente a los integrantes del victorioso equipo. Tampoco distingues sus rostros, pero ves que se parecen mucho a _los que pierden_, sólo que ellos ganan y, aunque cueste creerlo, también siguen las mismas reglas y teorías, lo que dicen los libros, la misma cultura bursátil que hace perder a tanta gente, la misma que nos ha fallado a nosotros. ¿Cómo es posible? Y lo recuerdas.

"Para que unos ganen, otros han de perder". Esa es la regla número 1 en este universo, lo empapa todo, hasta la teoría, llegando a deformarla para encajarla en este particular cosmos financiero. Entonces, los soportes sí funcionan, pero hay soportes que hacen ganar y al mismo tiempo los hay que hacen perder, así debe ser en este mundo. Curioso. Con esto en mente miras de nuevo un par de gráficos. Se ve clarísimo. Suelos y techos y, en medio, todos esos soportes y resistencias que hacen perder a tanta gente, que nos hacen perder. Los libros no te dicen cual es uno u otro, pues, en teoría, todos son susceptibles de ser puntos determinantes en el tiempo, pero cuando los ves en los gráficos, resultan evidentes. Hay algo que se nos escapa.

La segunda ley en bolsa, es tan intuitiva como la primera. Para que haya una compra, debe existir una venta. Es algo que sabe todo el mundo, pero no lo aplica. La principal diferencia entre un soporte del montón y un suelo es, precisamente, lo que se desprende de esta ley: la acumulación de compras. Los niveles determinantes se forman cuando _los que ganan_ ganan mucho y _los que pierden_, como no, perdemos hasta la camisa. Ahí está la clave para lograr el éxito en bolsa: en un juego en el que no se puede anotar puntos, simplemente evita regalar los tuyos; así, el otro perderá y tú, en consecuencia, ganarás. 

De ahí nace una tercera ley que nos suena a todos: la ley del sentimiento contrario. No lo dudéis, es la mejor aliada de _los que ganan_, porque se produce cuando _los que pierden_ regalan sus puntos. Nunca, jamás, escuches lo que dice el mercado, simplemente mira qué hace. Si en resistencia se desata la euforia, pero el precio no avanza, prepara las ventas, muy probablemente nos encontremos en uno de esos niveles clave que tan evidentes nos parecerán en el gráfico pasado un tiempo. Una vez hayamos interiorizado este concepto, podremos adapatar la literatura bursátil a sus efectos, logrando que el papel, que en silencio recogía nuestros avances, empiece a mostrar por fin los resultados esperados. Hasta volver a meter la pata. No todo el mundo puede ganar ¿eh?

En resumen:

Muy poco apalancamiento
Gráficos limpios, localizando niveles importantes y desechar el resto
Ignorar el canto de las sirenas, cumpliendo con la ley del sentimiento contrario
Mucho papel y lapiz, que es una forma low cost de meter la pata
Hacer lo contrario que Hannibal Lecter


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> No hay prisa :
> 
> Por cierto, si al EURUSD le da por seguir bajista podría seguir cayendo hasta los 1.336 -1.3335.



Se ha tocado el 1.3362. Este nivel es importante, a ver qué hace ahora ;-)



Claca dijo:


> Cerca de la MM50 y cumple con la proye por pérdida del canal. Podría servir de soporte.



Funcionó. Atención porque perder la zona dejaría una figura de vuelta muy fea, generando una gran oportunidad para cortos:







Por el momento aguanta, por eso.


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

Me paso del hilo que han abierto del Nikkei aquí

Spread 244........


----------



## Pepe Broz (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Me paso del hilo que han abierto del Nikkei aquí
> 
> Spread 244........



Madre de diós del amor hermoso!

Subimos a 10 puntos cada 6 horas!!

BOMBEROS!!!!:8::8::8:


----------



## bio123 (24 Nov 2010)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Madre de diós del amor hermoso!
> 
> Subimos a 10 puntos cada 6 horas!!
> 
> BOMBEROS!!!!:8::8::8:



debe estar en el 5% ya no?
tambien pasa que el alemán cae y aparenta más, en cuanto pase del 5% da un toque, es el umbral de que salga el zangano de zp a apagar el fuego


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

bio123 dijo:


> debe estar en el 5% ya no?
> tambien pasa que el alemán cae y aparenta más, en cuanto pase del 5% da un toque, es el umbral de que salga el zangano de zp a apagar el fuego



Justo el 5%


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Las CCAA están haciendo verdaderas barbaridades, tenemos en estudio algunas y es que es de traca.
> Buscar en un tema que he abierto sobre Andalucía. Van a aumentar el Gasto en Personal y no tienen dinero ni para pagar nóminas en diciembre.
> Ahí y en Entidades Locales es donde hay que actuar, inmediatamente.




Ya me han descubierto...

"Autonomías y ayuntamientos

Pero no se termina ahí la preocupación que suscita España. *Los analistas y los fondos internacionales están también recopilando información sobre el estado de las cuentas de autonomías y ayuntamientos*. Quieren ‘comprobar’ si se va a cumplir el objetivo de déficit de las administraciones públicas para este año y hasta 2013. Ven muy en el aire el objetivo de reducir el déficit al 3% del PIB para el año 2013.

Están alarmados por el endeudamiento y la falta de trasparencia de autonomías y municipios, y también por la incapacidad del Gobierno “para meter en cintura a las administraciones regionales y municipales, que no son transparentes ni con su deuda ni con sus déficits”, comentan las fuentes a las que ha tenido acceso El Confidencial Digital."

El Confidencial Digital - Artículo - Alerta: España ya está en la diana de los mercados internacionales. Los operadores se saltarán Portugal y no esperarán seis meses, como han hecho con Grecia e Irlanda


----------



## kikoseis (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ya me han descubierto...
> 
> "Autonomías y ayuntamientos
> 
> ...




Y diputaciones, no se olvide...


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

kikoseis dijo:


> Y diputaciones, no se olvide...



Si se mete tijera a fondo, caerán solas cual fruta madura...::


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> *Los analistas y los fondos internacionales están también recopilando información sobre el estado de las cuentas de autonomías y ayuntamientos*



Los establos de Augias eran un quirófano suizo en comparación con lo que se van a encontrar en las _Autonosuyas_ y los _Hay-Untamientos_ Ex-pañoles.

Google

¿Pero acaso han invertido dinero en este país sin enterarse primero de cómo (mal)funciona?. Huy, huy, huy...


----------



## Diegales (24 Nov 2010)

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,02% (última actualización 3:18<)
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,57% (última actualización 23/11)
Spread de nuestra deuda: 245 pb

Último dato CDS deuda española a 5 años, : 302.07

Fuente: La pagina de ****


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hoy me he pasado casi todo el día fuera, aunque he ido siguiendo más o menos la sesión desde el iphone, pero al final me he quedado sin batería y aunque tengo cargador en el coche no puedo postear y conducir al mismo tiempo.
> 
> ...



eso unido al indicador de sentimiento contrario que magistralmente define claca como el mejor complemento a los graficos para ganar dinero en bolsa han provocado que abra largos 


Ayer oi en intereconomia que el 70 % eran bajistas, con ansia lleve mi coche a toda velocidad hacia mi casa a fin de llegar a mi ordenador antes de que la bolsa cerrara..................... !!! lo consegui !!!

Largoooooooooooooooooo :no:

PD: Al final mi famoso articulo que nunca escribi no va a ser necesario, la realidad va mas rapida que la combinacion de mi teclado y mi mente ( si, por vagueria, reconozcamoslo )............ ¿ vais viendo claro que eso de que sera en 2011 fuerte y rapido ? apliquese al mecado inmobiliario y ya tienen un panorama limpio y despejado.......... 2011 sera el principio de mi gran proyecto expansionista preparado desde finales de 2005, casi me asusta la exactitud de mis previsiones año a año por que no es bueno una vision tan clara.........confio en que la mayoria no lo vea y el "panico" previsto ponga las cosas en su sitio.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Nov 2010)

Con la que nos está cayendo en tesoro y CDS ... y los fut usa verdes.
El día promete.Les vamos a pillar con el pie cambiado.
Pasado el 5%,la cosa va a coger velocidad.Al menos me pilla con los deberes hechos.
Suerte pa tos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Nov 2010)

Lo prometido es deuda y ya esta el articulito de marras, me daba una enorme pereza escribirlo por que para que se entienda algo he tenido que escribir un tocho infumable y aun asi me queda la sensacion de que no he acabado de explicarme bien.

Lo que pasa es que lo de Irlanda y los acontecimientos de estos ultimos dias, unidos a las noticias que previsiblemente vayan saliendo estos dias harian totalmente absurdo escribir el articulo, hasta Zapatero vera claro que el suelo del mercado inmobiliario sera en 2011 

MERCADO INMOBILIARIO EN 2011

En exclusiva para los lectores de este hilo, cuando lo leais y me pongais verde con vuestros comentarios :: ya lo posteare en el general.

En realidad es solo un boceto y a decir verdad no me siento satisfecho del resultado final....... quedan tantas cosas por decir y analizar........que para explicarlo en condiciones deberia escribir un libro :S

EDITO: Los que se sientan defraudados con el articulo pueden castigarme retirandome el thansk que pedi por adelantado ::


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Madre de diós del amor hermoso!
> 
> Subimos a 10 puntos cada 6 horas!!
> 
> BOMBEROS!!!!:8::8::8:





calle calle... que sigan durmiendo...


----------



## Misterio (24 Nov 2010)

Han debido de llamar a los chinos para arreglar lo del bono otra vez .

Hoy parece que vamos a tener un amanecer más tranquilo.


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2010)

A los buenos días!



zuloman dijo:


> eso unido al indicador de sentimiento contrario que magistralmente define claca como el mejor complemento a los graficos para ganar dinero en bolsa han provocado que abra largos
> 
> 
> Ayer oi en intereconomia que el 70 % eran bajistas, con ansia lleve mi coche a toda velocidad hacia mi casa a fin de llegar a mi ordenador antes de que la bolsa cerrara..................... !!! lo consegui !!!
> ...



Pero eso no vale, tu tienes una pista muy importante... 




> PD: Al final mi famoso articulo que nunca escribi no va a ser necesario, la realidad va mas rapida que la combinacion de mi teclado y mi mente ( si, por vagueria, reconozcamoslo )............ ¿ vais viendo claro que eso de que sera en 2011 fuerte y rapido ? apliquese al mecado inmobiliario y ya tienen un panorama limpio y despejado.......... 2011 sera el principio de mi gran proyecto expansionista preparado desde finales de 2005, casi me asusta la exactitud de mis previsiones año a año por que no es bueno una vision tan clara.........confio en que la mayoria no lo vea y el "panico" previsto ponga las cosas en su sitio.



Yo cuando hubo parón de ventas pensé que los precios no bajarían, para que bajaran hace falta ventas o que ocurra algo cataclísmico, es la única forma de moldear la psicología de los propietarios numantinos para que bajen precios.

Cuando se comprende que bajar precios = ventas y eso solo puede pasar si hay muchas ventas a precios bajos, es cuando los precios bajan de verdad, parece que el acicate para acelerar ventas está siendo el publicitado fin del ahorro de impuestos, deben estar picando pardillos en cantidades industriales, además de la parte cataclísmica que son las garantías que ahora exige el BdE a los bancos.

Lo cierto es que es la tormenta perfecta, no hay escapatoria.


----------



## chameleon (24 Nov 2010)

SAN, otro día más posis de venta muy fuertes y ceñidas

ahogan al valor sin que puedan hacer nada. o sale una noticia de compra de deuda por la UE o nos vamos hoy mismo a los 9500. 

va a salir algo, pienso que el ibex va a hacer una cosa así, estamos terminando la C (puede que en 9500), y luego relajación hasta 2011


----------



## Misterio (24 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> SAN, otro día más posis de venta muy fuertes y ceñidas
> 
> ahogan al valor sin que puedan hacer nada. o sale una noticia de compra de deuda por la UE o nos vamos hoy mismo a los 9500.
> 
> va a salir algo, pienso que el ibex va a hacer una cosa así, estamos terminando la C (puede que en 9500), y luego relajación hasta 2011




Que se den prisa..



> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,00% (última actualización 9:14<)
> Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,58% (última actualización 09:14)
> Spread de nuestra deuda: 242 pb


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Nov 2010)

esta nueva onda a la baja apenas a comenzado , de rebotar por sobreventa creo que lo hara en 9270 o en el 8800


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2010)

Pues empezemos a entrar en calor... de momento, le pongo una pica en todo lo alto...

Edito: señores, no lo sujeten ahora, que si sigue dos minutos más a este ritmo ya me retiro para la semana...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)

http://www.meh.es/Documentacion/Pub.../CONVOCATORIAS/23-11-10 Convocatoria CPFF.pdf

A las 17:00h nada menos la reunión del CPFF.


----------



## Vokiabierto (24 Nov 2010)

No tengo npi de economía ni de bolsa pero tengo un presentimiento muy grande de que hoy se va a abe un foioooonnnn!!!! guano del gueno...


----------



## Misterio (24 Nov 2010)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> No tengo npi de economía ni de bolsa pero tengo un presentimiento muy grande de que hoy se va a abe un foioooonnnn!!!! guano del gueno...



Todavía no lo creo, simplemente los mercados se han cansado de ZP y sus burlas, así que en breve nos van a dar por culo con algo nuevo y se pausará el ataque hasta 2011.

Por debajo de 9600.


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2010)

el spread empieza a espabilarse: 247 otra vez.

edito 249.


----------



## Vokiabierto (24 Nov 2010)

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,05% (última actualización 9:41<)
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,55% (última actualización 09:41)
Spread de nuestra deuda: 250 pb

Último dato CDS deuda española a 5 años, : 305.17


----------



## chameleon (24 Nov 2010)

la culpa la tiene ferrari xDDDD


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Nov 2010)

Preguntilla:

¿El palabro "guano" tal como se utiliza aquí es propio de este hilo o es algo mas general? Lo digo por que esta mañana lo ha usado Losantos en EsRadio...cuna de copiotas como su colega el Llamas.


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2010)

Salgado sale diciendo que "españa no corre riesgo de rescate". Cristo bendito, ni pa rescatar estamos...


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2010)

"guano" no es ningún "palabro". Y en este hilo se usa con absoluta propiedad: la m****a cae a plomo.


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2010)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Preguntilla:
> 
> ¿El palabro "guano" tal como se utiliza aquí es propio de este hilo o es algo mas general? Lo digo por que esta mañana lo ha usado Losantos en EsRadio...cuna de copiotas como su colega el Llamas.



Eso es que nos lee 

Somos su referente...


----------



## aksarben (24 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso es que nos lee
> 
> Somos su referente...



Pues que se pague unas birras )


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2010)

Creo que el Ibex quiere probar hoy como sabe el 9475.


----------



## chameleon (24 Nov 2010)

ahí vamos
espero un pullback en condiciones


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2010)

yo ya estoy fuera con buen resultado en ibex y eurusd y esperando volver a a entrar.

(lo pongo así para que BL no se mosquee... es que lo del spoiler me parece un coñazo...


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

Buenos días, por decir algo.

Estamos fuera, en liquidez esperando algún gesto, haremos algún intra pero solo cuando esté muy claro. Poco volumen y ajustando stop.

Cuidado ahí fuera.

Me van a tener que poner una cama al lado del puesto...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)

Tímidas compras por debajo de 9600. 

¿Intento de mandrilada?


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2010)

una cama? es usted un blando. los de Bilbao estamos acostumbrados a dormir de pie... siempre que haya una barra de bar cerca, claro.


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2010)

españa ha entrado en la lista de los 10 paises con más riesgo de quiebra... directa al puesto 9.
mientras el spread esta en *256* y los CDS en 312.

la subidita esta es la invitación a ZP para que salga. en cuenta suelte la primera sonrisita ante la cámara, catacrock hasta los 8000.

el indice Defcom del innombrable, esta en 281 (a partir de 300 es defcom 1)


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

Anda mirad el Spread..que a mi me da la risa


----------



## albelver (24 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda y ya esta el articulito de marras, me daba una enorme pereza escribirlo por que para que se entienda algo he tenido que escribir un tocho infumable y aun asi me queda la sensacion de que no he acabado de explicarme bien.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que lo de Irlanda y los acontecimientos de estos ultimos dias, unidos a las noticias que previsiblemente vayan saliendo estos dias harian totalmente absurdo escribir el articulo, hasta Zapatero vera claro que el suelo del mercado inmobiliario sera en 2011
> 
> ...



zuloman,

he leído detenidamente el artículo, y me parece sumamente interesante (no es necesario que me devuelvas el thanks adelantado que te di )

de todos modos, me han quedado un par de dudas que me gustaría que me aclarases, si fueras tan amable...

entiendo que la clave de que la inversión sea rentable no está en el diferencial entre el valor de compra del piso y un futuro valor de venta, como quizá uno podría esperar cuando se está hablando de comprar en el overshooting de la caída de precios, sino fundamentalmente en el diferencial entre letra mensual de la hipoteca a pagar, y renta mensual a la que se podrá alquilar el inmueble. ¿He entendido bien este principio?

entiendo además que el razonamiento solo es válido para un inmueble que no sea vivienda habitual (puesto que en este caso, no se pueden obtener rentas de alquiler), y pq el beneficio no provendrá de futuras revalorizaciones

entiendo también que este razonamiento se puede aplicar a todo inmueble susceptible de ser arrendado, no sólo a vivienda, siempre y cuando se tenga MUY CLARO que habrá demanda de alquiler para el inmueble (vivienda, local comercial, etc)

finalmente, me gustaría saber si dentro del análisis del diferencial cuota_hipoteca vs cuota alquiler has tenido en cuenta que la cuota mensual de la hipoteca está indexada al índice del Euribor. No prevés ningún escenario en el cual el euribor se pueda disparar y reducir el diferencial?

(aunque ahora que lo pienso, es posible que sugieras que para evitar tal riesgo, el inmueble se compre en un gran porcentaje en efectivo, no acudiendo a hipoteca, o al menos sólo en un porcentaje mínimo del precio)

muchas gracias por publicar tu análisis y por compartirlo con los demás foreros.

PS. quizá el hilo del IBEX35 no sea el lugar adecuado para esta discusión...
Si lo consideras conveniente, quizá podríamos abrir un hilo específico para analizar estas cuestiones...


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2010)

a ver, cocina, marchando una de pullback a la gallega.


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

Spoiler



ubo stop a 9640



Ya he aprendido ..........


----------



## Misterio (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler






Spoiler



En el segundo spoiler ponle / antes de spoiler.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)

Atman y Marketmaker:

Que para los spoilers hay un botón, no hace falta escribir nada, seleccionas el texto a espoilear y le das al botón


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

Ya estamos como ayer...+25

Así puedes estar todo el día.

A buscar otra entrada.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Nov 2010)

el ibex esta mu volatil


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2010)

ya pero eso está en avanzado... y yo escribo aquí debajo, en respuesta rápida


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

A ver si vuelve a hacer de soporte el 9600



Spoiler



Entrada con stop loss en 9590 . Subido a 9610


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2010)

Buenos días.

Las propias agencias SAN, han estado soltando esta mañana.... el rango 7.62 7.71 ... es muy rentable... no hacen nada... solo cerrar y abrir posis... un tapón de 16x.xxx en 7.6€


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> A ver si vuelve a hacer de soporte el 9600
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Stop profit. 9640.



Bueno ya nos os aburro más con mis batallitas. A ver cuanto dura el lateral

Hasta la tarde. Voy a seguir arañando puntos.


----------



## Violator (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No nos aburres, se agradece mucho tu aportación.


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2010)

Mañana es festivo en USA... pero.... no tengo claro si el viernes el mercado abre al 100%. 

?????


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2010)

solo media jornada


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2010)

Market, aburrirnos? Vamos hombre!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)

Mandrilada is in the air?


----------



## ertitojuan (24 Nov 2010)

ibex en positivo, + 0,03. un saludo


----------



## carvil (24 Nov 2010)

Buenos mediodias 


Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1187 soporte zona de 1180


Salu2


----------



## Desencantado (24 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Mañana es festivo en USA... pero.... no tengo claro si el viernes el mercado abre al 100%.
> 
> ?????



Casi. Mañana viernes el mercado *NOS* abre al 100%.


----------



## Violator (24 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mandrilada is in the air?



Lo siento, ¿cúando dices mandrilada? ¿A qúe te refieres exactamente?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Nov 2010)

albelver dijo:


> zuloman,
> 
> he leído detenidamente el artículo, y me parece sumamente interesante (no es necesario que me devuelvas el thanks adelantado que te di )
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Las propias agencias SAN, han estado soltando esta mañana.... el rango 7.62 7.71 ... es muy rentable... no hacen nada... solo cerrar y abrir posis... un tapón de 16x.xxx en 7.6€



San a 7,73... que baratas... :baba:


Saludos )


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

¿Cómo está el tema hoy...?

gacelillas comprando "barato..." y agencias dándoles papelitos lentamente pero sin pausa... :rolleye:


Saludos


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

Vamos a darle emoción, que estáis muy tranquilos.



Spoiler



Objetivo 70 puntos. Hasta 10770. Stop Loss 10690


----------



## Hank Scorpio (24 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Mañana es festivo en USA... pero.... no tengo claro si el viernes el mercado abre al 100%.
> 
> ?????



Cierra antes.
2010 Stock Market Calendar Holidays | Wall Street Survivor University


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

No me van a dar tiempo ni a subir stop a 10710....


----------



## Misterio (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No me van a dar tiempo ni a subir stop a 10710....



Te estas leyendo Marketmaker?, has dormido poco ayer no? 

Revisa esos números .


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Nov 2010)

lo de los espoliler no me gusta nada de nada hoygan :

uno de vez en cuando hasta tiene su gracia, pero tantos es para pensarse si abrirlos :ouch:


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Te estas leyendo Marketmaker?, has dormido poco ayer no?
> 
> Revisa esos números .



arggggg...las prisas...pero vosotros me entendéis... bajo stop 5 puntos...vienen a por mi
9685::

Protejo posición...9715


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

De momento estamos en piloto automático puro, yo no descartaría más guano en el día de hoy, pero parece que nos lo darán los gringos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)

Marketmaker, en mi línea de preguntas raras:

¿Os cobran comisión por operar? ¿cuánto?


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2010)

BKT está buscando un rébote... demasiado volumen... SPIKE en proceso.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Nov 2010)

yo creo que van a sacar a Pepon a pasear un rato


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

Si alguien se mete que avise... :fiufiu:


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

Mulder.... he vuelto a sacar la botonera... ¿Cómo ves la apertura usana...? 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)

Caballo-loco-Ibex tratar de descabalgar a Benditaliquidez.

Benditaliquidez no rendirse, colchón grande, Ibex gran caída para acojonar Benditaliquidez.


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

Bueno...


me tengo que ir... pero avisadme cuando toquemos máximos o mínimos... ienso:


Saludos 8:


----------



## rafaxl (24 Nov 2010)

Ole oleee pepon capullo vuelve a donde estabas que estaba siendo muy entretenida la semana.

Para variar el ibex no entiende de suavidad.


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

Bueno un poquito mas de salsa....bocado a bocado me voy a comer un buen pastel....

BL las comisiones son cosa del jefe. 

Por cierto. Las pantallas táctiles es el mejor invento desde el chorizo frito con vino


----------



## pollastre (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno un poquito mas de salsa....bocado a bocado me voy a comer un buen pastel....
> 
> BL las comisiones son cosa del jefe.
> 
> Por cierto. Las pantallas táctiles es el mejor invento desde el chorizo frito con vino




¿No querrás decir el chorizo frito en sidra?


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Por cierto. Las pantallas táctiles es el mejor invento desde el chorizo frito con vino



¿porque haces ejercicio...? ienso:


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

el bono sigue subiendo y el ibex ni se inmuta...


parece que la hostia está al caer... 


Saludos


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿No querrás decir el chorizo frito en sidra?



Con vino caballero, con vino....pruébelo


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

Estamos dentro 9720. SL 9710. Subimos 9720....9730


Out...y así todo el día oigan


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Estamos dentro 9720. SL 9710. Subimos 9720....9730
> 
> 
> Out...y así todo el día oigan



Repetimosssss


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Nov 2010)

Movidon

China y Rusia renuncian a usar en el dólar en sus intercambios comerciales - 2628530 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Estamos dentro 9720. SL 9710. Subimos 9720....9730
> 
> 
> Out...y así todo el día oigan



Caballo-loco-Ibex descabalga todos.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Nov 2010)

que peponazo, virgen santa


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)

Caballo-loco-Ibex bueno, dirigirse a verdes praderas.

Benditaliquidez cabalgar con caballo-loco-Ibex durante muchas lunas.


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> que peponazo, virgen santa



Y yo dentro....:: 9755 Sp Media posición, el resto aguanto hasta 9740 SP

De momento han picado el cebo, me barren la primera posición....

Me están buscando....¿me encontrarán???

Pos si...vuelta a empezar. Buscando nueva entrada. Esta última ha sido más jugosa..


Espero que os lo estéis pasando bien.


----------



## carvil (24 Nov 2010)

Siguiente resistencia 1192-3 ES


Salu2


----------



## NosTrasladamus (24 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Movidon
> 
> China y Rusia renuncian a usar en el dólar en sus intercambios comerciales - 2628530 - elEconomista.es



Amos no jodas! ¿en sus intercambios entre ellos dos ó en general con el mundo mundial? Si es entre ellos dos ¿qué usarán?¿rublos, yuanes, maravedíes, latunes? Si es con el mundo mundial... se va a liar pardísima y lo de Corea es el aperitivo.... :ouch::ouch:


----------



## Misterio (24 Nov 2010)

El bono a 5.07%, si sube hoy y el bono no mejora no le veo mucho recorrido al asunto.


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2010)

Con los buenos datos del paro en USA... hoy subiremos....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Nov 2010)

ya esta el tema en el principal por si alguno quiere opinar no enguarrar el hilo del ibex

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/189372-el-mercado-en-2011-tocho-inside.html


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Nov 2010)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> Amos no jodas! ¿en sus intercambios entre ellos dos ó en general con el mundo mundial? Si es entre ellos dos ¿qué usarán?¿rublos, yuanes, maravedíes, latunes? Si es con el mundo mundial... se va a liar pardísima y lo de Corea es el aperitivo.... :ouch::ouch:



_Furthermore, keep in mind that Russia was not even a top 10 trading counterparty of China in 2010. If China does the same with any of its top 10 partners then there may be a reason to worry. For now, China is merely testing the waters, and has absolutely no intent on isolating the US, nor making its nearly $3 trillion US FX reserves lose a double digit percentage of their value overnight. _

Zero Hedge


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2010)

Se está rifando un bonobús al infierno en estos momentos y parece claro a quien le va a tocar...


----------



## bio123 (24 Nov 2010)

teneis un buen grafico del bono español 10 años,no la cotización si no los rendimientos al %


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Se está rifando un bonobús al infierno en estos momentos y parece claro a quien le va a tocar...



No me diga esooo que acabo de entrar largo::


----------



## INTRUDER (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No me diga esooo que acabo de entrar largo::



¿Y tu eres un "market maker"? ..............:XX:


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

El bono español a 5,08%... vamos que nos vamos... :Baile:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

INTRUDER dijo:


> ¿Y tu eres un "market maker"? ..............:XX:



Uhi que suerte, ya me he asegurado 25 puntos por contrato::


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Uhi que suerte, ya me he asegurado 25 puntos por contrato::





Si aceptas un consejo...



*vende 100.000 contratos y los compras en los 3000...*






Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Si aceptas un consejo...
> 
> 
> 
> *vende 100.000 contratos y los compras en los 3000...*



Para vender eso en el futuro del Ibex necesitas semanas...

... y mil millones de euros en la cuenta, me da a mí que eso no lo mueve ni Fran transformado en súper guerrero y digi-evolucionado.


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

Otro bocado, a por otro más....(+40)


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)

Pollastre, ¿habitas entre nosotros?

¿Vuelve la niña al carril?


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

Anda otra vez he acertado...si al final voy a saber y todo INTRUDER

Objetivo que di esta mañana alcanzado.....

Me voy de vacaciones fijo....:XX:


----------



## bio123 (24 Nov 2010)

rumores bajadas de rating


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)

Caballo-loco-Ibex intenta alcanzar la reserva de los 9800 antes de que se ponga el mercado.


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Caballo-loco-Ibex intenta alcanzar la reserva de los 9800 antes de que se ponga el mercado.



+45 y busco nueva entrada


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> +45 y busco nueva entrada



cuando te canses de meter largos avisa...


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> cuando te canses de meter largos avisa...



El último 9745 in


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

quiero guano... y lo quiero ahora...


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

ahiiii. amplio en 725....(merde no ha entrado)


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> ahiiii. amplio en 725....(merde no ha entrado)



:no:

¿no le enseñaron en la facultad a no promediar las pérdidas...?


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

Bono 5,08%

CDS 305


joderrrrr... que buen dia que hace... 

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2010)

ME marcho a la catequesis... no me apuesten contra el país... mañana tenemos un buen "pavo" para el iBEX.


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> ME marcho a la catequesis... no me apuesten contra el país... mañana tenemos un buen "pavo" para el iBEX.



si me tendré que poner largo y todo... :rolleye:


Saludos


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> ahiiii. amplio en 725....(merde no ha entrado)



Que mosqueo, han bajado a darme otra oportunidad....:cook:
Objetivo 810

Me protejo las plusvis


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

y el bono sube a 5,10... que siga la fiesta... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)

Caballo-loco-Ibex tener polla de medio metro...


... y saber usarla.


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2010)

Supongo que un día como hoy es para quien tiene las pelotas de acero... (y no miro a nadie) Yo debo de ser un osito mimosín, porque después del bingo a la baja que me hice esta mañana... entavía toy esperando para volver a meter la patita en el mercado y no será porque no ha habido huecos, pero...


----------



## carvil (24 Nov 2010)

Squeeze

Siguiente resistencia 1200 ES


Salu2


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2010)

Como nota al margen, he repasado mi ops para fin de mes y sería perfecto si acabáramos entre 10K y 10K1. Lo digo por si alguien quiere traerme los reyes por adelantado... y tal...


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

Esta complicado el último objetivo....se hace rogar

Voy a pedirme unas SAN para ayudar


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)

A las 17:00 se reúne el Gobierno con las CCAA.

Si a las 17:15 los representantes de las CCAA abandonasen la reunión indignados, el Ibex cerraría hoy por encima de los 10.000. ::::

Pero no caerá esa breva.


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

tito cárpatos dijo:


> *Mundo Hedge Fund... * :XX:
> 
> Las instituciones a cierre de ayer tienen un fuerte incremento de ventas y una clara bajada de compras. Ahora mismo el saldo institucional pasa a ser moderadamente vendedor. Esto va a ser una lacra para las bolsas. Cuando las instituciones se ponen vendedoras moderadas como ahora no hay caídas garantizadas, pero mientras no cambien muy difícil lo tienen las bolsas para volver a la senda alcista sostenida.



 
Saludos :baba:


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Squeeze
> 
> Siguiente resistencia 1200 ES
> 
> ...



Dale 10 minutos más y...


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2010)

A pesar de volatilidad, o gracias a ella mejor dicho, la tarde está siendo otra sesión de piloto automático.


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A pesar de volatilidad, o gracias a ella mejor dicho, la tarde está siendo otra sesión de piloto automático.


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A pesar de volatilidad, o gracias a ella mejor dicho, la tarde está siendo otra sesión de piloto automático.




un poco rollo la verdad... se ve que los leones están durmiendo la siesta... :ouch:


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> un poco rollo la verdad... se ve que los leones están durmiendo la siesta... :ouch:



Entonces soy el único tonto que está trabajando hoy..eso si es verdad operaciones escondidas, poco volumen pero numerosas.
Y alguna más visible para atrapar corderillos.o


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Nov 2010)

Y lo que queda de semana no va a ser mejor con los usanos de fiesta

Preparaos para el lateral cansino


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Entonces soy el único tonto que está trabajando hoy..eso si es verdad operaciones escondidas, poco volumen pero numerosas.
> Y alguna más visible para atrapar corderillos.o



vaya... y lo dices jsto ahora que iba a ponerme corto. Al final me he rajao...

Edito: Bueno, pues ya ven que hubiera sido una bonita jugada... si es que...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)

Tíralo market, tíralo, dales duro a esos indios.

Si me lo pones en 9700 me quedo largo para mañana..., quiero decir, dormiría a lomos de caballo-loco-Ibex...


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Entonces soy el único tonto que está trabajando hoy..eso si es verdad operaciones escondidas, poco volumen pero numerosas.
> Y alguna más visible para atrapar corderillos.o



Pues parece que estoy solo, realizo y no veas la que se lía...voy a meter algo de volumen a ver que pasa


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2010)

MArketMAker, el sumo hacedor...

Pero ciudadín que van a dar las 5


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> MArketMAker, el sumo hacedor...
> 
> Pero ciudadín que van a dar las 5



Me quedo con SL en 735...mucho por ganar por un pequeño sacrificio.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)

Voy a empezar a malmeter:

De Cárpatos:

Los barones del PSOE abandonan indignados la reunión nada más comenzar, algunos decían textualmente "El Gobierno se ha vuelto loco y quiere asfixiar a las Comunidades Autónomas".


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

BL pero eso es verdad?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)

Os juro que hace un momento había ese texto en la web de Cárpatos, deben haberlo retirado, la mano del Gobierno es muy larga...

Malmeto level two.

ES MENTIRA DE LA BUENA. ¿PERO A QUE SOY PELIGROSO? ::


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Os juro que hace un momento había ese texto en la web de Cárpatos, deben haberlo retirado, la mano del Gobierno es muy larga...
> 
> Malmeto level two.
> 
> ES MENTIRA DE LA BUENA. ¿PERO A QUE SOY PELIGROSO? ::



Joe....en serio, que es importante para mí


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)

Es mentira, joder, pensé que estaba claro.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)

No creo que se sepa nada hasta después del cierre.

Y tampoco espero maravillas.


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2010)

BL, te voy a presentar a mi amigo el elastrator... que te va a enseñar una nueva técnica de trading en corto... muy corto... ::

PD: efectivament,e no esperes nada de esa reunión. de momento.


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Es mentira, joder, pensé que estaba claro.



Pues no sería la primera que Cárpatos borra algo, ya le he visto varias veces hablar claramente de sus estrategias personales y al cabo de unos minutos, zas!


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Joe....en serio, que es importante para mí



¿se va a quedar abierto al cierre...?



lo digo por rezarle algo...


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿se va a quedar abierto al cierre...?
> 
> 
> 
> lo digo por rezarle algo...



No, pero esa noticia me modificaba operativa, me he puesto de los nervios. Lo que me extrañaba era que rebotaba en lo previsto 735


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)

Ayer bajó la confianza de las manos débiles, por eso esperaba cierto rebote, pero ojo, también bajó la confianza de las manos fuertes.

La confianza de las manos fuertes está en niveles mínimos de casi dos años, lo que dice Cárpatos de los institucionales vendiendo va en serio.

Yo no espero grandes alegrías para mañana.


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

el euro planito planito...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No, pero esa noticia me modificaba operativa, me he puesto de los nervios. Lo que me extrañaba era que rebotaba en lo previsto 735



Benditaliquidez, el mentalista.

No os enfadéis, es la falta de sueño, me pongo como borracho y no dejo de decir paridas.

Tengo que entrenar menos y dormir más.

Más tarde cuento una batallita personal relacionada con las mentiras y la bolsa.


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2010)

juer... si nos rescatan son 420 mil minolles... 10000 eurtios pa cada uno... yo soy solvente, así que a mí que me den la pasta, que ya la iré devolviendo en cómodos plazos.


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

¿Algún valiente para la subasta...? :fiufiu:

las tengo baratas... 

Saludos


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Benditaliquidez, el mentalista.
> 
> No os enfadéis, es la falta de sueño, me pongo como borracho y no dejo de decir paridas.
> 
> ...



A mi hoy no me tocaba correr, pero voy a tener que ir a descargar adrenalina....


----------



## pollastre (24 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pollastre, ¿habitas entre nosotros?
> 
> ¿Vuelve la niña al carril?



uh... wassup?

que acabo de levantarme de mi siesta in the afternoon...

no, hoy apenas he habitado el hile HVEI35... esta mañana cerré los salchichones y los fiambres a eso de las 11:00 y me fui a pelearme con el banco, para no perder la forma física. Un quítame-allí-aquellas-pajas sin mayor trascendencia, pero muy entretenido.

veo que la jornada ha estado más que entretenida.... hummm... coño, MarketMaker ha atinado un par de operaciones y todo... deben haberle actualizado el portátil los jefes :XX:


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

Bueno señores jornada más que redonda, espero les haya gustado el mundo de "la bolsa en directo".

Me voy de vacaciones unos días. El novato se queda al mando, y el tío tiene más peligro que un mono con una metralleta.


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno señores jornada más que redonda, espero les haya gustado el mundo de "la bolsa en directo".
> 
> Me voy de vacaciones unos días. El novato se queda al mando, y el tío tiene más peligro que un mono con una metralleta.




entonces subiremos con calma... disfrute lo que pueda...


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> uh... wassup?
> 
> que acabo de levantarme de mi siesta in the afternoon...
> 
> ...



No me podía ir sin contestarle a Vd.

El portátil no pero me han dejado unas nuevas herramientas de análisis


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2010)




----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy ha sido otro día bastante extraño, con paquetones y huecos donde no han hecho nada. No se puede decir que haya sido un día activo pero tampoco inactivo del todo.

Han empezado el día colocando un paquetón de compra de unos 882 contratos, lo cual ya revelaba sus intenciones de buena mañana, unos minutos más tarde han colocado otra compra normal pero alrededor de las 9:30 han empezado a vender hasta pocos minutos antes de las 10 donde se han puesto compradores, poco antes de las 14 han empezado con las ventas de nuevo, aunque con compras intercaladas hasta el final, el saldo diario prácticamente no se ha movido desde entonces.

En subasta han comprado, lo normal.

Parece que se han puesto largos desde esta mañana y todas las ventas del día han sido para despistar, o han sido operaciones intradiarias porque por la tarde deben hacer cerrado bastantes largos, sin embargo el paquetón a principios de la mañana y la subasta parecen apuntar más alto que el cierre del día de hoy.


----------



## especulador financiero (24 Nov 2010)

Justo antes de la subasta he comprado ibex... y hasta los 17.000 más o menos no los pienso soltar... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Justo antes de la subasta he comprado ibex... y hasta los 17.000 más o menos no los pienso soltar... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



¿Podria darme el motivo que le incita a usted a perderse el tramo entre los diecisietemiles y los treintamiles ? :

Ya que se pone largo haga todo el recorrido xd


----------



## especulador financiero (24 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿Podria darme el motivo que le incita a usted a perderse el tramo entre los diecisietemiles y los treintamiles ? :
> 
> Ya que se pone largo haga todo el recorrido xd




recogida de beneficios...









seguro que en google encuentra información sobe el tema... 8:


----------



## qpvlde (24 Nov 2010)

Espero que no se lo tome a mal Sr. Juanlu,

pero en estos guano times que corren, no se le esperaba a usted por aquí:8:.

Es como ver pájaros de mal agüero:S

sin acritud eh!:abajo:


----------



## especulador financiero (24 Nov 2010)

hay que tener fe...







y si salta el stop profit tampoco pasa nada...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> recogida de beneficios...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajajaja jrande muy jrande Don Juanlu :XX::XX:


----------



## debianita (24 Nov 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Dedicado a ti especialmente. El dichoso JUAN LUIS haciendo las predicciones de la semana el día 18 de noviembre. Por teléfono y con tu foto de fondo. Imperdible. Auténtico. Sigue en su tónica. No da ni una.
> 
> Análisis de Juan Luis García Alejo (Inversis Gestión) | Intereconomía




Juanlu es un crack :XX: si uno quiere forrarse, solo tiene que entrar con todo lo gordo a la inversa de lo que dice este vendemotos :XX:

Hoy no he podido seguir el mercado, pero ... que alegria mirar mi cuenta llena de cortos a ladrilleras  de aqui nada podré montar un HF :XX:


----------



## rafaxl (24 Nov 2010)

Vaya vaya, que peponismo asi de repente en el dia de hoy. El DJ esta que se sale... a ver lo que le dura jjejej.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Nov 2010)

Se quieren comer el pavo tranquilos


----------



## rafaxl (24 Nov 2010)

Mañana usa chapado y pasado casi que tambien... aqui a echar la siesta no??


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Nov 2010)

me esta pareciendo que el lateral se alarga demasiado , hay que estar atentos ienso:


----------



## rafaxl (24 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me esta pareciendo que el lateral se alarga demasiado , hay que estar atentos ienso:



Parece que el lateral se atreve y quiere desmarcarse por la derecha para meter un poco de presion.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Parece que el lateral se atreve y quiere desmarcarse por la derecha para meter un poco de presion.



segun mis calculos el big guano tendria que empezar ya mismo , yo sigo bajista en el ibex pero si los gringos siguen laterales habra que buscar un buen punto pa ponerme alcista ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Juanlu es un crack :XX: si uno quiere forrarse, solo tiene que entrar con todo lo gordo a la inversa de lo que dice este vendemotos :XX:
> 
> Hoy no he podido seguir el mercado, pero ... que alegria mirar mi cuenta llena de cortos a ladrilleras  de aqui nada podré montar un HF :XX:



Hoyga !!!!! un poco de respeto a nuestro conforero xd 

En este hilo hay muy buen rollito, si empezamos a insultanos y a faltarnos al respeto esto acabara como el rosario de la aurora.

Don juanlu, le pido perdon en nombre de este Debianita por su imperdonable falta de respeto hacia usted :no:


----------



## rafaxl (24 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> segun mis calculos el big guano tendria que empezar ya mismo , yo sigo bajista en el ibex pero si los gringos siguen laterales habra que buscar un buen punto pa ponerme alcista ienso:



Yo no se como terminara esto, lo de hoy me huele a quedar bien para la armonia del dia de accion de gracias :XX::XX::XX::XX: pero... vaya usted a saber .


----------



## rafaxl (24 Nov 2010)

Pues nada parece que los g-usanos siguen en el mismo plan, ahora parece que tiran parriba, venga *****s liarla ya!! no quiero verlooo!!

El SP casi casi los 1200...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Nov 2010)

yo voy a buscar un punto de entrada , el euro-dolar esta llegando a una zona donde puede rebotar y los gringos no parecen querer caer ienso:


----------



## Fran200 (25 Nov 2010)

La madre que parió a Luis, vaya jornada que ha dado. El tío mete varias entradas donde solo se ve una, me lo voy a tener que traer conmigo.

Sr. Pollastre ya ha visto que cuando meten mano los "gordos-gordos" todo se complica, las proyecciones sufren divergencias difíciles de anticipar, con el suficiente margen temporal de maniobra.

A partir de ahora hay que estar atento al punto de giro, no digo que sea ni hoy ni mañana pero puede pillar a contra pie a más de uno. Atentos al volumen de las operaciones, si sabéis detectar la jugada (El maestro Mulder pone una herramienta más que útil a vuestra disposición), podréis pillar un buen conjunto de puntos.


Bueno a lo que venía un favor a los analistas del foro. 

SP gráfico a un año. Máximos abril 2010 roto sin continuidad a principio de este mes de noviembre.

Ha probado el soporte de los 1180, con bastante buena fortuna después del último máximo.

A dos semanas vista, como veis la posibilidad de un nuevo ataque a los 1220 con continuidad alcista.

Gracias por adelantado.

Os sigo casi a diario y me divierto de lo lindo, aunque a MM se le están pegando las maneras del Capitán Zuloman.

Luis, tráete una botella de machaquito seco, que alguno no se cree por aquí que eso es fuerte.


----------



## MarketMaker (25 Nov 2010)

Para alla voy, pero no me guarde en las carpetas de trabajo sus revistas personales, que así no hay quien saque información.


----------



## pollastre (25 Nov 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre ya ha visto que cuando meten mano los "gordos-gordos" todo se complica, las proyecciones sufren divergencias difíciles de anticipar, con el suficiente margen temporal de maniobra.



No me hable, no me hable... que vaya dos semanitas que llevamos (porque dos semanitas son, exactamente... llevamos 10 sesiones así). Objetivos claros y rapiditos, entradas y salidas fulminantes y poco volumen, es la receta válida para estos días.

Ahora casi echo de menos mis tiempos de swing trading intradiario (esto... hace 12 días o así, casi me parece una eternidad :: ). Gracias a los gordos-gordos amigos suyos, en las últimas dos semanas me he visto forzado a delegar la operativa en el módulo hft4p (HFT para pobres), y digo "forzado" porque aún es experimental y no me hace puta gracia usarlo en producción.

Pero bueno, ahí está el tío, dando batalla. *De momento* no me ha dado ningún susto.


Al final se viene a ganar poco más o menos lo mismo, pero trabajando el doble y con el doble de "tensión laboral". Es lo que hay hasta que los fundamentales (defaults soberanos / tensiones bélicas) vuelvan a sus cavernas y el mercado se tranquilice.




Fran200 dijo:


> Luis, tráete una botella de machaquito seco, que alguno no se cree por aquí que eso es fuerte.




Machaquito...wtf? Auténtica bebida de sobremesa de Las Chicas de Oro, si me lo permite Ud. 
Considerando que se ha pasado al SP americano, esperaba quizás que se descolgase con algo ligeramente menos castizo


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

ésto no se mueve...

me parece que voy a tener que soltar un par de rumores... ienso:


----------



## pyn (25 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ésto no se mueve...
> 
> me parece que voy a tener que soltar un par de rumores... ienso:




Siendo el día de acción de gracias en USA, hoy no habrá a penas movimientos, un día genial para disfrutar de otras cosas de la vida, como un cafe cargado leyendo la prensa diaria, sentado en el porche de tu casa al borde del mediterráneo, calentado levemente por el sol mañanero.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Nov 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Bueno a lo que venía un favor a los analistas del foro.
> 
> SP gráfico a un año. Máximos abril 2010 roto sin continuidad a principio de este mes de noviembre.
> 
> ...



Entrada de gacelas nuevamente al cierre de ayer del SP, es decir, a poco que lo suben, entran los pequeños como toros.

Confianza de las manos fuertes en mínimos de 2 años, ayer puse el gráfico, por ahí lo tienes.

Yo no apuesto por subidas del SP, a ver cómo lo cuadran para que haya un rally de Navidad, tendrán que desilusionar a las gacelas antes del rally, eso estoy esperando.


----------



## qpvlde (25 Nov 2010)

Hoy es de esos días que sube 0,7, baja 0,7 y al final se queda en 0,0. Vamos que hoy solo ganan los brokeres en comisiones ...bueno, pues entonces como siempre:S

Hoy la pasta se queda en casa a comer pavo relleno ::


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

Pues nada... me han echado fuera con miniplusvis... voy a ver si me tomo un cafetito tranquilo...


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2010)

Buenos días.

En SAN... quieren jugar de nuevo en un rango... 8.82 suelo>>>> para soltar en 8.9x 

Veremos si lo mantienen....


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

Otra vez largo a ver que pasa... ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2010)

carpatos a colgado esto : El mercado de futuros de Shanghai comenta que va a subir márgenes de garantías y pondrá nuevos límites de movimientos diarios


esto huele a guano oriental


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2010)

El siguiente nivel significativo de SAN son los 8 eur. Si se superan se metería de nuevo en el canal bajista y se daría un respiro 

supongo que entre hoy y mañana lo dejarán justo en esa frontera. no veo presión ni alcista ni bajista


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

Podría haberme puesto largo más abajo... lástima... ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2010)

9270 seria buen punto de entrada , coincidiria con el 1,322 del euro-dolar


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 9270 seria buen punto de entrada , coincidiria con el 1,322 del euro-dolar




deja de fumar canutos mientras trabajas... 8:


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2010)

Dentro BKT en 4.154€


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> deja de fumar canutos mientras trabajas... 8:



hablo de un rebote decente :baba:

ahora mismo entrar largo es muy arriesgado , en la alcista principal pienso arriesgar


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro BKT en 4.154€




en mínimos... que cabroncete...


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hablo de un rebote decente :baba:
> 
> ahora mismo entrar largo es muy arriesgado , en la alcista principal pienso arriesgar




este mundo es de valientes... 8:


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2010)

Tonuel... Bankinter nos debe una ronda... recuerda hace unos meses cuando entramos.... ahora está en sus MINs historicos!!!

Me las ha vendido BANESTO-BA ... BKT es preferible a POP ... para un trading a corto plazo.


----------



## Cimoc (25 Nov 2010)

ibex35
Martillo y tres cuervos negros en velas japonesas 30 minutos.
Todo bajista.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2010)

estando el euro-dolar tan cerca del 61,8 osea 1,3220 lo mas probable es que se vaya hacia ella antes de rebotar conjuntamente con los indices ienso:

por cierto en 1,3170 me parece esta la media de 200 sesiones asi que esta complicado que baje mas , pero estos soportes le atraen como iman asi que esperare pa cambiar cortos por largos un poco mas


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> en mínimos... que cabroncete...



Si... pero quizás baje algo desde ahí... siempre lo hacen...ienso:

Puedes ver la compra, si tienes log de los MMs... RT4 comprador.


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... Bankinter nos debe una ronda... recuerda hace unos meses cuando entramos.... ahora está en sus MINs historicos!!!
> 
> Me las ha vendido BANESTO-BA ... BKT es preferible a POP ... para un trading a corto plazo.



no me hables de bankinter que aún me escuece el culete de los últimos cortos que le metí... :ouch:


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2010)

El VOL de ayer era raro, raro... algo tienen en el cocedero... BOILER-ROOM.

Además... siguen con el dividendo... ja ja ja!!! RICO HEREDERO BUSCA ... dixit!


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2010)

se va por la barranquilla


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se va por la barranquilla



ya le gustaria...

simplemente están limpiando stops... 8:


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2010)

Ampliando POSI en BKT.. están baratas!!!! viviré de los dividendos... nooooo... voy a esperar a la fusión con SAN!!! ... iNSIDER HOT HOT HOT!!!


----------



## aksarben (25 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ampliando POSI en BKT.. están baratas!!!! viviré de los dividendos... nooooo... voy a esperar a la fusión con SAN!!! ... iNSIDER HOT HOT HOT!!!



Déjeme adivinar, a 4,1520 o


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

Largo en Bankinter...


----------



## Violator (25 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ampliando POSI en BKT.. están baratas!!!! viviré de los dividendos... nooooo... voy a esperar a la fusión con SAN!!! ... iNSIDER HOT HOT HOT!!!



Cabalgo contigo... A ver qué pasa...:Aplauso:


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2010)

pues va a pasar que te van a dejar el culo como el de un mandril...


----------



## Violator (25 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> pues va a pasar que te van a dejar el culo como el de un mandril...



Bajista mamón


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Déjeme adivinar, a 4,1520 o



Esa no me ha entrado... está en el limbo!!! :ouch:

ORDENDES ACEPTADAS, si eres buen sabuesooooo :o... puedes adivinar la qty!

4.151

4.154

4.163


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> pues va a pasar que te van a dejar el culo como el de un mandril...



Tonuel, cuando las manos fuertes compran :cook:... sigue el dinero... te lo he sopladooooo!!! :baba:


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

Voy a tener que ponerme el pro real time... con los de R4 no puedo ver quien compra y quien vende... :abajo:

o quizá me pille una terminal de bloomberg para los reyes... ienso:


Saludos ienso:


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2010)

señorehs... y el bono ejpañol a 5,18%...

igual los especuladores están esperando a que el cejas diga algo... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> señorehs... y el bono ejpañol a 5,18%...
> 
> igual los especuladores están esperando a que el cejas diga algo... :XX:
> 
> ...



el cejas esta esperando a que pasen las elecciones catalanas , luego ya recortara lo que sea


----------



## pollastre (25 Nov 2010)

Colega de la vega, rendimiento del "bonico del tó" (bono ejpañol) al 5.16%

::::::


edit: uooooo!!! he cruzado lanzas con el Místico Tonuelístico, y yo con estos pelos! No había visto su denunciante y denunciador post del 5.18%....


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Colega de la vega, rendimiento del "bonico del tó" (bono ejpañol) al 5.16%
> 
> ::::::
> 
> ...



ahora está en los 5,21...


¿cómo lo ves...? 


saludos


----------



## pollastre (25 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ahora está en los 5,20...
> 
> 
> ¿cómo lo ves...?
> ...




Yo no lo veo de ninguna manera, oh, Místico Tonuelístico. En modo HFT, mi horizonte temporal se limita a unos 90 segundos, más allá de ese horizonte de sucesos nada me turba ni me preocupa, y me dedico a contemplar - no sin cierta satisfacción por mi parte, debo añadir - cómo tus stop profits del Ibex en los 7000 están a punto de saltar y hacerte rico ::::::


----------



## rafaxl (25 Nov 2010)

Sabeis el porque del verdor del petroleo?? estaran imprimiendo a mansalva los g-usanos? Todo marca en rojo y el crudo sube que sube.


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2010)

la apertura usana se prevé interesante... ienso:



oh wait...!! 


Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2010)

Ebro compra la división arrocera de SOS por 195 millones - 2631962 - elEconomista.es


----------



## qpvlde (25 Nov 2010)

por fin parece que nos decidimos por algo )

que bueno el guano fresquito por la mañana


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2010)

El ibex está descolgadísimo.

Esto me huele cada vez peor


----------



## pollastre (25 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El ibex está descolgadísimo.
> 
> Esto me huele cada vez peor




uoooo.... madre de Dios... el pollo diablo (*)... como hace días que no sigo al Ibex, no había visto el hostión cadavérico....


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSfMtEK9gv8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El ibex está descolgadísimo.
> 
> Esto me huele cada vez peor



huele a guano y a rebaja de rating de la deuda ienso:


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2010)

es una bajada en falso. no se ven los paquetones en venta de los últimos tres días, no hay volumen

consumirán un par de días recomprando lo que las gacelas van soltando, y luego rebotón


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2010)

pues igual este en falso pilla a mas de uno antes del puente fuera de juego...

hay que esperar al SAN, a que llegue a ,35 a ver que pasa


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2010)

cambio cortos por largos en telefonica a ver si sale algo 8:


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2010)

hace 1 mes: 10.870
hoy: 9.558

caida: 12%


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> es una bajada en falso. no se ven los paquetones en venta de los últimos tres días, no hay volumen
> 
> consumirán un par de días recomprando lo que las gacelas van soltando, y luego rebotón



Es posible pero hay una descorrelación muy aguda entre este índice y el resto desde hace semanas. No se apuntó las subidas cuando debía y ahora cuando estamos flojeando lo acusa con más bajadas. Para caer no necesita mucho, hasta incluso desinterés, pero si encima le meten volumen... ::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2010)

esta en la misma zona desde la que reboto ayer , el ibex suele apoyarse un par de veces en el mismo sitio , pero si no sl en 9550


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2010)

SAN hace 1 mes: 9,45
SAN hoy en dia: 7,61

Caida 19%


yo solo me paso por aqui a ver como el SAN pierde el 7,35 y vuelve a por el 3,99


----------



## Hamiho Desenladrillador (25 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> este mundo es de valientes... 8:



oye, te pareces un monton a Ernesto Tejedor Palau

?????

:8::8::8::8:


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2010)

menudos toques de atención le están metiendo al cejas...


----------



## rafaxl (25 Nov 2010)

Que curioso, no abren los yankis pero estan haciendo la maniobra como si asi fuere. Rebotillo habemus...¿? el crudo sigue a su bola con el entusiasmo que le caracteriza.


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



rafaxl dijo:


> Que curioso, no abren los yankis pero estan haciendo la maniobra como si asi fuere. Rebotillo habemus...¿? el crudo sigue a su bola con el entusiasmo que le caracteriza.



El futuro del mini-S&P si que abre hoy, aunque con horario limitado.


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

Hamiho Desenladrillador dijo:


> oye, te pareces un monton a Ernesto Tejedor Palau
> 
> ?????
> 
> :8::8::8::8:


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> El futuro del mini-S&P si que abre hoy, aunque con horario limitado.




Mulder dígame algo... 



Me he jugado el coche y la casa a que no bajamos de 9550... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## Hamiho Desenladrillador (25 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Mulder dígame algo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



espero que no los pierdas tino, pero pinta mal la cosa


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Mulder dígame algo...
> 
> Me he jugado el coche y la casa a que no bajamos de 9550... 8:
> 
> Saludos 8:



¿que hace aquí? corra a la iglesia más cercana a rezar


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

Hamiho Desenladrillador dijo:


> espero que no los pierdas tino, pero pinta mal la cosa




antes los dinamito que dárselos al banco... )


----------



## Hamiho Desenladrillador (25 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> antes los dinamito que dárselos al banco... )




por supuesto !!!!!


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2010)

pues yo le he metido un poquito a que los perdemos... por probar, que estoy algo apático...


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

en fin... creo que voy a llamar a mi amigo tonuel para que me meta unos cortos... ienso:


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

Por cierto...

hace rato que no me va la página de R4... ésto es una puta conspiración judeomasónica...






edito:


ya va...


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2010)

El Stoxx está haciendo el asa de una taza invertida, si pasa de 2741 abajo la confirma, si pasa el 2750 arriba la deshace.


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx está haciendo el asa de una taza invertida, si pasa de 2741 abajo la confirma, si pasa el 2750 arriba la deshace.




vamos caminito de los 10.000... machote... 8:


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2010)

mi broker esta parado, que pasa?


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

padres de familia soltándolo todo... :ouch:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Nov 2010)

Tras dormir desde las 18:00 de ayer hasta las 7:30 de hoy creo que vuelvo a ser una persona cabal.

Perdón por la mentira de ayer.

Había prometido contar una batallita personal sobre mentiras y bolsa, no sé si contarla o pedir antes 10 thanks, Zuloman stile.

Si la cuento le puedo dar ideas a alguien, o podemos hacer un experimento.

Casi mejor la cuento en la casa de campo.


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> es una bajada en falso. no se ven los paquetones en venta de los últimos tres días, no hay volumen
> 
> consumirán un par de días recomprando lo que las gacelas van soltando, y luego rebotón




Gracias por venderme ---gacelillas- las BKT en 4.13x .... son unos bribonzuelos!!! :Aplauso:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Nov 2010)

Cómo me jode esperar bajadas en el SP y que el Ibex se adelante.

¿Es que no podían dejarnos el Ibex en 9790 para ponernos cortos al cierre?

Cabrones.


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2010)

Acaban de desactivar la taza invertida en el Stoxx, tenemos aburrimiento para rato


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Gracias por venderme ---gacelillas- las BKT en 4.13x .... son unos bribonzuelos!!! :Aplauso:



por corbata los tenia mamonazo... :S



si es que... la sombra de los 3000 es muy alargada... )


----------



## rafaxl (25 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Acaban de desactivar la taza invertida en el Stoxx, tenemos aburrimiento para rato



Joder quien lo diria, habemus rebotazo!!


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Joder quien lo diria, habemus rebotazo!!



calla calla... no me jodas la fiesta... 



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## rafaxl (25 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> calla calla... no me jodas la fiesta...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



:rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2010)

yo e cambiado cortos por largos en telefonica de momento el dia se me a dado de ptm


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tras dormir desde las 18:00 de ayer hasta las 7:30 de hoy creo que vuelvo a ser una persona cabal.
> 
> Perdón por la mentira de ayer.
> 
> ...



Sus palabras estan escritas con fuego aqui mismo. Su deber es hacer que su promesa sea cumplida y nadie se quede sin leer lo que seguro es un interesante relato acerca de este mundo de safaris bursatiles.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tras dormir desde las 18:00 de ayer hasta las 7:30 de hoy creo que vuelvo a ser una persona cabal.
> 
> Perdón por la mentira de ayer.
> 
> ...


----------



## pyn (25 Nov 2010)

Huele a rebote de gato muerto en los próximos días.


----------



## Violator (25 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Gracias por venderme ---gacelillas- las BKT en 4.13x .... son unos bribonzuelos!!! :Aplauso:



Bueno, ya le había comentado que cabalgabamos juntos, ¿dónde bajamos del caballito? Antes de 14 € please que tengo que hacer compras en Navidad


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2010)

Son para un tradeo rápido... no tengo objetivos claros.... XD


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Nov 2010)

Quiero 10 thanks o no lo cuento (la historia).

No me fío de la SEC. Puede que luego necesite los thanks para eludir la pena de cárcel.


----------



## aksarben (25 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Quiero 10 thanks o no lo cuento (la historia).
> 
> No me fío de la SEC. Puede que luego necesite los thanks para eludir la pena de cárcel.



Largo en thanks.


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

habrá que esperar a mañana para ganar un buen money... :rolleye:


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

vaya... estoy fuera de bankinter con plusvis... pero sigo largo en ibex... ienso:


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

mañana más... con un par... 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2010)

Esta es una importante noticia

Cemex augura cuatro años de contención de consumo de cemento en España - 2632505 - elEconomista.es

Cemex vaticina que durante los próximos cuatro años serán un de "contención" en el consumo de cemento en el mercado español, según indicó el director de la planta de Morata de Jalón, Zaragoza, Jesús Martínez.

*La compañía asegura que los actuales datos de producción de cemento en España se equiparan a los del año 1973, como consecuencia del descenso del consumo de este material de construcción por el parón construcción y la crisis económica.*

En este sentido, la firma avanzó su previsión de que la producción de la factoría zaragozana se reduzca hasta las 110.000 toneladas en 2011.

Pese a ello, Cemex no contempla por el momento realizar ningún ajuste de plantilla en España. "No habrá despidos ni expedientes de regulación de empleo, sino que los ajustes se irán produciendo a medida que los empleados vayan alcanzando la edad de jubilación", explicó el directivo, así como anunció una inversión de 3,5 millones en la planta maña el año próximo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Nov 2010)

Vale, ya tengo 10 thanks, ahora quiero un millón de dólares en billetes pequeños sin marcar, que la numeración no sea correlativa.

Y un coche con el motor en marcha a la puerta y como vea un policía a menos de un kilómetro le digo a marketmaker que suba el Ibex un 5%.



Ahora lo cuento es que estoy mirando la subasta.


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> mañana más... con un par... 8:



Me he quedado largo con el 70% de la posi...:S el resto la he soltado en subasta. :cook:


----------



## especulador financiero (25 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Me he quedado largo con el 70% de la posi...:S el resto la he soltado en subasta. :cook:




200 puntos de ibex abajo o arriba... qué más da...









lo importante es participar... 

Saludos


----------



## qpvlde (25 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Hoy es de esos días que sube 0,7, baja 0,7 y al final se queda en 0,0. Vamos que hoy solo ganan los brokeres en comisiones ...bueno, pues entonces como siempre:S
> 
> Hoy la pasta se queda en casa a comer pavo relleno ::



me autocito para señalar que por una vez acierto más o menos lo que va a pasar:rolleye:.

Lástima que me falten huevos para operar y lo haya hecho con créditos virtuales::


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2010)

Puedes comprobarlo, la última operación de la subasta, ha sido mi soltada.

El min ES del 2002, -->>>> 3.25EUR ... BKT.


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2010)

Como vacilan los MMs de SOS... la suben +12% con la noticia de la venta a EBRO -solo la división ARROCERA- ... para terminar plana en 0.86EUR ... mis colaboradores... estiman un precio de 0.38EUR post dilución.... yo tengo la orden de compra en 0.40EUR.

XD


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2010)

teneis matildes? ;D

Economía/Telecos.- La CMT rebaja hasta un 25% los precios mayoristas para conectarse a la red de Telefónica. europapress.es


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Nov 2010)

Bueno, ahí va la historia:

Corría el año 2007; estaba Benditaliquidez estudiando chicharros petrolíferos del Nyse y, buscando, buscando, se encontró con un directivo que abandonaba su empresa (petrolífera) en semi-quiebra (y que hasta el último momento había vendido la moto a sus inversores de que les iban a opar en breve) para dar el salto a otra empresa petrolífera también chicharra, aunque con unas cuentas bastante mejores.

Siguiéndole la pista, me encontré por casualidad con el e-mail personal del presidente de la compañía, alguien había subido a Internet un pdf con una presentación a inversores y allí aparecía el e-mail.

Ni corto ni perezoso, sabiendo lo vende-motos que era el directivo tránsfuga, me animé a escribirle en inglés macarrónico solicitando todo tipo de información sobre la empresa, ratios de deuda, tesorería, inversiones previstas, estado de los pozos, producción por pozos, reservas probadas, posibles, probables, tratamientos con ácido para fraccionar el terreno, recaptaciones...

A los pocos días me escribe el presidente de la compañía, me da su teléfono personal y se pone a mi disposición para responder a todas mis dudas.

Paralelamente, durante el mes siguiente, la cotización de esta compañía adelanta por la derecha a la cotización de cualquier chicharro petrolífero que se puedan imaginar (y estábamos en 2007 con el petróleo subiendo día sí, día también).

No quise seguir con la cosa y tampoco saqué un duro del asunto, me quedó la duda si sería chiripa o si realmente es tan fácil alimentar la imaginación de un directivo que está esperando una OPA y "obligarle", cual mentalista, a difundir el rumor de que hay gente interesada en la compañía.

Incluso estuve buscando alguna otra víctima para hacer un estudio más en profundidad, si alguien se anima, podemos probar con algún chicharro farmacéutico de los de Donpepito.

¿Lo hacemos con Ariad?


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy ha sido un día de inactividad casi total, como se podría esperar, pero han sucedido un par de cosas interesantes. En los primeros minutos de la sesión se ha cruzado una orden de compra de unos 468 contratos y el resto del día todas las operaciones han sido bajistas, pero para verlas he tenido que filtrar muchísimo, además el volumen de todas estas operaciones sumadas no ha superado el volumen del paquetón de apertura.

Desde las 15 horas ya no tengo operaciones y eso si hago un filtrado medio, para ver la subasta he tenido que filtrar y me sale una operación de compra y luego otra de venta pero la de compra ha tenido más volumen.

Si filtro a tope me salen las compras de la subida tan vertical de esta tarde, pero el volumen ha sido totalmente exiguo en todas las operaciones.

Parece que hoy ha sido un día idóneo para que los leoncios acumulen, pero ha sido a primera hora, toda la bajadita y posterior subida han sido para rellenar la sesión y pillar a alguna gacela despistada, nada más.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Nov 2010)

Mulder, no me sale esa operación de 468 contratos en los primeros minutos de la que hablas.

¿Puede ser un error en tus datos?

Las operaciones más gordas del día a mi me salen en el último minuto de la subasta, una de 250 contratos y otra de 100, sin dirección clara.


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2010)

cuando toca la luna? mañana o lunes?


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2010)

ARIAd es un chicharro muy lucrativo... el sector BIO... es peligroso... hay muchas empresas que son unicamente un refrito de productos genericos -patentes caput- para sacar los dolares a incautos inversores, ahí entran todos los actores que ya conocemos.

Por mucha aprobación de la FDA, si el producto no tiene mercado... la empresa está destinada a seguir exprimiendo la gallina (accionistas) ejemplo:

DDSS

SOMX

e incluso ARIAd... con la inyección de 175M USD _mayo 2010_... de merck.. sigue vendiendo acciones al mercado... las excusas... nuevos productos... esto es un negocio redondo... sueldos de cientos de miles de USD ... BONUS... acciones gratís....

Solo el milagro de una compra por una gran pharma... hace interesante recibir todos los palos que nos meten los HFs....

HGSI ... el Santo Grial de las Bios!

DNDN ... Dios existe...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIAd es un chicharro muy lucrativo... el sector BIO... es peligroso... hay muchas empresas que son unicamente un refrito de productos genericos -patentes caput- para sacar los dolares a incautos inversores, ahí entran todos los actores que ya conocemos.
> 
> Por mucha aprobación de la FDA, si el producto no tiene mercado... la empresa está destinada a seguir exprimiendo la gallina (accionistas) ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Tú dime un nombre y yo les mando un e-mail malmetiendo, ¿no tienen ninguna disputa entre directivos?

Me hago un e-mail con un apellido que les suene conocido de alguna aventura empresarial anterior, empiezan a usar el teléfono, la gente sospecha, éste llama al otro, el otro al de más allá...

Dejo caer algún logotipo incitante en el e-mail..., el truco es investigar su trayectoria y las noticias en que anden metidos últimamente, todo el mundo quiere algo y esta gente es muy ambiciosa...

A las dos semanas:

ARIAD SOARS ON DEAL RUMORS...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Nov 2010)

Esto hay que planearlo en la casa de campo, me pido el papel de jamesbond, que para eso hice FP por la rama de informática... ::


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mulder, no me sale esa operación de 468 contratos en los primeros minutos de la que hablas.
> 
> ¿Puede ser un error en tus datos?
> 
> Las operaciones más gordas del día a mi me salen en el último minuto de la subasta, una de 250 contratos y otra de 100, sin dirección clara.



Pues no lo se, hoy no he tenido ningún problema raro de cortes luz o conexión.

Normalmente este tipo de historias podrían ser porque alguno de los dos tenemos mal la hora en el reloj del ordenador, por ejemplo. En fin, mañana veremos que pasa.


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2010)

Ja ja ja !!! No es necesario el mercado overseas!!!!

ZELTIA ... tiene una larga trayectoria de bulos, rumores... bla bla bla ... tienen productos en el mecado desde hace tiempo... sorpresivamente... no tienen beneficios... siempre invirtiendo... y la acc. está de nuevo en el rango de los 2.6x ... cuando hace un año estaba en 4.x ....

...lo mejor de ZEL .. es el negociado... un poquito mejor q ROVI.... otra q está en mínimos... en España... imposible realizar plusvalías....


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2010)

ZELTIA, qué tiempos

el día antes del rebotón de 3 a 5 eur estaba yo dentro, echando una moneda a ver si cerraba posición o no...

son empresas para especular y quedarse pillado, porque no se puede usar stop, te echan enseguida

lo único que me atrae es el nuevo año, lleva mucho ahí parada, tendrán que sacar el bulo de 2011 en algún momento...


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bueno, ahí va la historia:
> 
> Corría el año 2007; estaba Benditaliquidez estudiando chicharros petrolíferos del Nyse y, buscando, buscando, se encontró con un directivo que abandonaba su empresa (petrolífera) en semi-quiebra (y que hasta el último momento había vendido la moto a sus inversores de que les iban a opar en breve) para dar el salto a otra empresa petrolífera también chicharra, aunque con unas cuentas bastante mejores.
> 
> ...



A veces me dais miedo. Creo que voy a pedir a calopez que me de de baja, no quiero que me relacionen con este hilo lleno de conspiración, y me acusen de ser una especuladora hunde-empresas...


----------



## rafaxl (26 Nov 2010)

Es raro que este yo por aqui estas horas pero bueno... el nikkei remontando un 0.2% a estas horas, abrio a la baja pero recupera.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Nov 2010)

Hostias!! el bono al 5,26%, spread 255 y cds a 305! caliente viene la madrugada.


----------



## aksarben (26 Nov 2010)

Me abrocho el cinturón, que el viaje va a ser movidito.


----------



## debianita (26 Nov 2010)

Esto tiene pinta de irse a los 11k 8:

:XX: :XX: :XX:

Seguro que estos días están naciendo muchos inversores a largo plazo 

Saludos y a disfrutar del guano


----------



## qpvlde (26 Nov 2010)

Guanos días!

al paso que van los cds, nos va a salir más barato llamara a cofidis :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## pyn (26 Nov 2010)

Buenos días!,
hoy otro dia de esos de infarto... la subida de última hora de ayer en el ibex para dejar las cosas como estaban == premonitorio de que hoy tocan bajadas, euro bajando, sp bajando... e ibex con gap a la baja en PM.


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2010)

A los buenos días!

Veo demasiado miedo en el ambiente y esto solo puede significar una cosa...


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días!,
> hoy otro dia de esos de infarto... la subida de última hora de ayer en el ibex para dejar las cosas como estaban == premonitorio de que hoy tocan bajadas, euro bajando, sp bajando... e ibex con gap a la baja en PM.



es usted una gacela en toda regla... 8:


----------



## psikoWOLF (26 Nov 2010)

abre la sesión con una caída del 1,10%

Hoy promete un día interesante!


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

psikoWOLF dijo:


> abre la sesión con una caída del 1,10%
> 
> Hoy promete un día interesante!



Largo en Bankinter a 4,12... 8:


----------



## qpvlde (26 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Largo en Bankinter a 4,12... 8:



Estamos todos locos o que...con la que está cayendo::

Usted con tal de llevar la contraria no sabe ya que hacer


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Estamos todos locos o que...con la que está cayendo::
> 
> Usted con tal de llevar la contraria no sabe ya que hacer



¿Pero tú te lo crees?


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Pero tú te lo crees?




¿usted no...?







por cierto...


ya voy en plusvalias...


----------



## pyn (26 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> es usted una gacela en toda regla... 8:




Y bien orgulloso que me siento


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Nov 2010)

Largo en Vallehermoso a mercado con un millón de euros.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Nov 2010)

Gano un céntimo por acción, cierro la posición.

Corto en Vallehermoso a mercado con un millón de euros.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Nov 2010)

Es que el ibex a vuelto a rebotar por tercera vez en los 9570 tiene buena pinta 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Largo en Vallehermoso a mercado con un millón de euros.



eso es mentira... esa operación no sale... 

hay que joderse... con la de gacelas sin un chavo que pululan por aquí... :rolleye:


----------



## tarrito (26 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> eso es mentira... esa operación no sale...
> 
> hay que joderse... con la de gacelas sin un chavo que pululan por aquí... :rolleye:



pero que alguien aquí apuesta dinero real?? :8:

pensaba que tod@s íbamos de paper trading!! ienso:

::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Nov 2010)

Ahora pierdo un céntimo, cierro la posición.

Mi broker me envía cartas de amor.


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

joder con el SAN...


a 7,60 apunto de darle y se me ha escapado el cabroncete... :ouch:


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ahora pierdo un céntimo, cierro la posición.
> 
> Mi broker me envía cartas de amor.






usted no tiene broker... 8:


----------



## qpvlde (26 Nov 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> pero que alguien aquí apuesta dinero real??



Perdone que le increpe, pero aquí nadie *apuesta*, todos INVERTIMOS::::::

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Nov 2010)

Largo en el Ibex a mercado y cierro la posición inmediatamente, no me gusta la pinta que tiene.

Corto y cierro.

Largo y cambio.


----------



## Mendrugo (26 Nov 2010)

Señores empiecen a cerrar parte de los cortos. :8:


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2010)

pues... yo voy corto en 9603... el corto de ayer, me salió como ya supondreis, mal aunque el Stop consiguió dejar la cosa sin demasiada pupita. Hoy de momento, voy sin stop. :S


----------



## qpvlde (26 Nov 2010)

Fuera de todo cachondeo y porque tengo ganas de comerme un owned,

pero creo que hoy subiremos por encima del 1 % :8:

saludos y suerte


----------



## debianita (26 Nov 2010)

Juanlu es usted un patriota con huevos :Aplauso:

Ponga un SL y si le salta ya sabe que hacer  Llame al especialista Tonuel, que perderá el camino a los 3k


----------



## debianita (26 Nov 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Señores empiecen a cerrar parte de los cortos. :8:



Está usted loco?

Mire que anda diciendo nuestro amado lider (via Cárpatos)

ZP asegura que España no necesita ningún rescate, y que los especuladores que van contra España se van a equivocar


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Juanlu es usted un patriota con huevos :Aplauso:
> 
> Ponga un SL y si le salta ya sabe que hacer  Llame al especialista Tonuel, que perderá el camino a los 3k




lo tengo puesto en ibex... como unos 100 puntos más abajo de como está ahora... 8:


----------



## Mendrugo (26 Nov 2010)

Futuro S&P por encima de 1200, fin del último tramo bajista desde los máximos anuales.. :8:


----------



## Samzer (26 Nov 2010)

Guano en 1,2,3:

Zp asegura que España no necesita ningún rescate, y que los especuladores que van contra España se van a equivocar.

:XX:


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2010)

Samzer dijo:


> Guano en 1,2,3:
> 
> Zp asegura que España no necesita ningún rescate, y que los especuladores que van contra España se van a equivocar.
> 
> :XX:



Habló el tiburón de las finanzas de two-day-training...


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

este foro está lleno de antipatriotas...



hagan algo por su país cojones... 8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Nov 2010)

A los del repentino ansia cierra cortos:

Os rebajo el rating desde "forero de confianza" a "forero falso mixtificador" con perspectiva negativa.

Me rebajo mi propio rating desde "Amante de los spoilers" a "suelta-chascarrillos de segunda" con perspectiva neutral.


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2010)

Spoiler



cerrado cortos en 9582


----------



## DeCafeina (26 Nov 2010)

Samzer dijo:


> Guano en 1,2,3:
> 
> Zp asegura que España no necesita ningún rescate, y que los especuladores que van contra España se van a equivocar.
> 
> :XX:



Y se están equivocando a toda leche. El spread ya va por 258... :bla:


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

no hay dolor... ::



malditos ejpeculadores... ::


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2010)

uff... lástima ser tan... :cook:

le podía haber pegado un buen mordisco...


----------



## pyn (26 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Fuera de todo cachondeo y porque tengo ganas de comerme un owned,
> 
> pero creo que hoy subiremos por encima del 1 % :8:
> 
> saludos y suerte




Querido qpvlde, últimamente hustec está siendo usado como sentimiento contrario gacelístico en muchos indicadores.


----------



## Samzer (26 Nov 2010)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Y se están equivocando a toda leche. El spread ya va por 258... :bla:



265 ahora mismo. :8:


----------



## pyn (26 Nov 2010)

Tercer toque a los 9550, se está mascando la tragedia


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Nov 2010)

Pongo en revisión el rating de los siguientes foreros:

- Mulder, con perspectiva negativa.

- El novato que sustituye a MM, si nos está leyendo, por no decir nada, con perspectiva negativa.


----------



## tarrito (26 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pongo en revisión el rating de los siguientes foreros:
> 
> - Mulder, con perspectiva negativa.
> 
> - El novato que sustituye a MM, si nos está leyendo, por no decir nada, con perspectiva negativa.




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqoNTUGsJhU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2010)

el próximo finde rescat de portugal.a españa el rescate nos lo traerá papa noel. 

ayer leía en algún sitio que algunos analistas consideraban que las bolsas ya habían cerrado el año... lo que se llega a equivocar la gente.


----------



## tintigorri (26 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pongo en revisión el rating de los siguientes foreros:
> 
> - Mulder, con perspectiva negativa.
> 
> - El novato que sustituye a MM, si nos está leyendo, por no decir nada, con perspectiva negativa.



yo soy ese novato, bueno, no llego a eso, pero me lo paso ¡¡ cañooonn , leyendo¡¡


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

amplio bankinter a 4,04... 8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Nov 2010)

Cuéntamelo, que en el trabajo no funciona el youtube.


----------



## DeCafeina (26 Nov 2010)

Cada vez que habla nuesto íncito presidente sube el pan. Y baja el San.


----------



## Desencantado (26 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> ZP asegura que España no necesita ningún rescate, y que los especuladores que van contra España se van a equivocar



Anda, que como acierten nos vamos a reir un rating.


----------



## pollastre (26 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pongo en revisión el rating de los siguientes foreros:
> 
> - Mulder, con perspectiva negativa.
> 
> - El novato que sustituye a MM, si nos está leyendo, por no decir nada, con perspectiva negativa.




Ahora es la mía. Con Mulder caído en desgracia, ésta es mi oportunidad para ganarme un ráting "AAA+" ... bwuhuHUHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! ::::::

Suelos de hoy para el DAX:

- 6801.95 (suelo "ojete calor")
- 6771.78 (suelo tragicómico "maricón el último")


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Cuéntamelo, que en el trabajo no funciona el youtube.



VanGaal: siempre negatifo, nunca positifo...


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2010)

vaya, me puse corto en 9540... y creo que...

edito!!! oh! vaya..! interesante des-correlación... pregunto... ¿queda alguien largo??


----------



## tarrito (26 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Cuéntamelo, que en el trabajo no funciona el youtube.



es el Louis Van Gaal y su "famoso": Siempre negatifvo, nunca positifvo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Nov 2010)

tintigorri dijo:


> yo soy ese novato, bueno, no llego a eso, pero me lo paso ¡¡ cañooonn , leyendo¡¡



Con las mentiras que cuento últimamente no sé si creerte.

Demuéstralo, dibuja la "S" de Supermán con el Ibex.


----------



## Condor (26 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahora es la mía. Con Mulder caído en desgracia, ésta es mi oportunidad para ganarme un ráting "AAA+" ... bwuhuHUHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! ::::::
> 
> Suelos de hoy para el DAX:
> 
> ...



No se ría así que esas son licencias ya adquiridad por el señor tonuel.

Royalties lo llaman, usados con contundencia cuando de arruinar se trata.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Nov 2010)

Pongo en revisión el avatar de Monlovi, con perspectiva positiva.


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2010)

Buenos días.

He escapado de BKT en 4.139 ... a la espera de acontecimientos... veo +wano...


----------



## pyn (26 Nov 2010)

*Spanish/German yield spread at euro-lifetime high*



Nov 26 (Reuters) - The premium investors demand to hold Spanish government bonds rather than benchmark German debt hit a new euro-lifetime high on Friday, as worsening investor sentiment continued to spread to the larger peripheral states.
"The market is really focused on Spain rather than Portugal, most people think Portugal accessing funding is inevitable," said Nick Stamenkovic, rate strategist at RIA Capital Markets.
"They are looking for the next victim and the moves in Spanish bonds are a sign of contagion, although we belive the worries about Spain are overdone." The Spanish/German 10-year bond yield spread ES10YT=TWEB DE10YT=TWEB rose to 266 basis points from around 256 bps at Thursday's settlement.
(Reporting by William James and Kirsten Donovan)


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> He escapado de BKT en 4.139 ... a la espera de acontecimientos... veo +wano...





a buenas horas...


las tengo a 4,0654 de media... :cook:


----------



## pollastre (26 Nov 2010)

Condor dijo:


> No se ría así que esas son licencias ya adquiridad por el señor tonuel.
> 
> Royalties lo llaman, usados con contundencia cuando de arruinar se trata.



Pues necesito una forma alternativa (royalty-free, según veo) de expresar el concepto de "risa draculínea luctuosa acompañando a una situación en extremo truculenta".

O eso, o llego a un acuerdo de cesión de propiedad intelectual con Tonuel.


----------



## tintigorri (26 Nov 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Cuéntamelo, que en el trabajo no funciona el youtube.





Era una "metafora" de novato.

No soy él físicamente.

Siento la confusión. Ya me callo.


----------



## debianita (26 Nov 2010)

Tonuel, mande a Juanlu de vacaciones o le va arruinar 

EDIT: Y cortele internec


----------



## pyn (26 Nov 2010)

¿Benditaliquidez == MarketMaker == Novato en prácticas == IR-?


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2010)

alguno de ustedes esta viendo el futuro del nasdaq?

a ver, pollastre, que le parece esta: jijijejejejajajajajoj.... tatjo, tatjo...


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Tonuel, mande a Juanlu de vacaciones o le va arruinar
> 
> EDIT: Y córtele internec




mientras bankinter no pierda los 4€ al cierre tiene crédito...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Nov 2010)

Vaya semanita:

El lunes cerré la semana, el martes cerré la semana que viene, el miércoles, la siguiente, ayer no hice nada y hoy he cerrado el vencimiento completo.

ZP FOR PRESIDENT..., ¡OUCH!


----------



## pyn (26 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> alguno de ustedes esta viendo el futuro del nasdaq?
> 
> a ver, pollastre, que le parece esta: jijijejejejajajajajoj.... tatjo, tatjo...




2146 me pone el miniNQ, el SP jugando con los 1190, caldo de cultivo para tener una tarde movidita.


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2010)

creo que el informe de ventas usano del blackfriday, no va a ser precisamente spectacular.


----------



## pollastre (26 Nov 2010)

SELL SELL SELL SELL oooohhhh AHHHH !!! SELL SELL SELL !!!!


:XX::XX:


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2010)

wano bonito barato... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2010)

Los -4.xx% del iBEX .... está en cocina...


----------



## debianita (26 Nov 2010)

Veo muchos certificados :XX: :XX:

A ver si cierran el Ibex antes de tiempo :rolleye:


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2010)

Spoiler



cerrado el corto en 9490


----------



## pollastre (26 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> a ver, pollastre, que le parece esta: jijijejejejajajajajoj.... tatjo, tatjo...



Hoyga, me recuerda a la típica escena de Mortadelo y Filemón cuando en una misión visitan un asilo de ancianos, y sale un residente de 90 y pico años tosiendo y echando la dentadura postiza por la boca...

Muy luctuoso y truculento no me ha parecido, no...


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Los -4.xx% del iBEX .... está en cocina...



¿vendo bankinteres...? 



sólo estoy largo en ellas... y las tengo baratas... :cook:


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2010)

Las palabras de ZP.. están llegando a FALCONE en ALTA MAR... 

ZPzzzz... RESCATE?? Absolutamente ---descartado---- ampliando Posis waneras.


----------



## pyn (26 Nov 2010)

Acabo de pedir un crédito de 1 millón de euros para ponerme corto en el ibex, pero no me lo han dado :-(.


----------



## Desencantado (26 Nov 2010)

Disculpe, pero... quién se ha meado en el Parqué?


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿vendo bankinteres...?
> 
> 
> 
> sólo estoy largo en ellas... y las tengo baratas... :cook:




Hay que vigilar a eurostoxx ... los 4.01€ son resistentes... he vuelto a entrar con poca carga en 4.032


----------



## Burney (26 Nov 2010)

Hola gente:

Voy de cortos del SAN hasta las cejas, una tanda en la zona de 8 y otra más en 7,58 abiertos hoy con la confirmación de rotura de soporte.

Creo que su siguiente parada deberían ser los 7 leuros, donde podría haber un rebotón.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Las palabras de ZP.. están llegando a FALCONE en ALTA MAR...
> 
> ZPzzzz... RESCATE?? Absolutamente ---descartado---- ampliando Posis waneras.



en fin... veremos al cierre...


el dinero está para gastarlo...


----------



## Burney (26 Nov 2010)

NHH a punto de perder directriz alcista.

Marchando orden de compra en 3,02 leuros.


----------



## pyn (26 Nov 2010)

No sé si os acordáis del 10 de mayo de este año, qué acontecimiento hizo que la bolsa española subiese un 14,43%, ¿qué "valor" tenía entonces el ibex?

¿No os parece que si entonces estábamos en 9.059 y con tendencia bajista (veníamos de tocar los 11550) es normal que volvamos al mismo sitio y sigamos la tendencia?

Vamos, lo que yo creo es que desde ese día hasta el pasado día 22 hemos vivido una mentira en los mercados, que ahora nos la harán pagar. Volveremos a estar donde estábamos antes del stress-test y recordad que en Enero vuelven a hacerlos, esta vez con "metodología mejorada".


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2010)

yo no me preocuparía por los nuevso stress test, que serán más de lo mismo. es más preocupante la que se monte alrededor de ellos.


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

jur jur... parece que remonta... :Baile:


Saludos :S


----------



## Burney (26 Nov 2010)

Por cierto, se me olvidaba, ayer me puse al dia con el SP500 y el composite, y en mi opinión creo que les toca hacer un segundo tramo a la baja a los 1150-1155 y 2400 puntos respectivamente.

Con el Nasdaq en 2400 a llenar alforjas.



donpepito dijo:


> Hay que vigilar a eurostoxx ... los 4.01€ son resistentes... he vuelto a entrar con poca carga en 4.032



Donpepito:

¿Sigues DPTR?

Para navidades me han dicho que va a dar alegrias... S2


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2010)

Un poco de aire... pero la presión sigue su curso...


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Un poco de aire... pero la presión sigue su curso...



:no:


está usted muy negativo hoy...


acaso no ha escuchado esta mañana a nuestro afamado presidente... ienso:



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2010)

DPTR... no la llevo... del NASDAq ... tengo una par de posis FIJAS... para largo plazo... el resto lo dedico al trading.


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> :no:
> 
> 
> está usted muy negativo hoy...
> ...



Si usted conociera a los MMs :fiufiu:... muchos bancos están haciendo dinero con su debacle... :vomito:


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

Por cierto... 

el bono a 5,31%... ienso:


me parece que me voy a escapar al banco a contratar un fondo de bonos hispanistaní...


para especular unas semanitas... nada más... ienso:


Saludos ienso:


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Si usted conociera a los MMs :fiufiu:... muchos bancos están haciendo dinero con su debacle... :vomito:



yo a bankinter le veo futuro... ienso:





a nuestro amado presidente un poco menos... 


Saludos


----------



## pyn (26 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Por cierto...
> 
> el bono a 5,31%... ienso:
> 
> ...



Pronto lo verá al 10%, como los griegos :XX:


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Pronto lo verá al 10%, como los griegos :XX:



puede ser...


pero entre una cosa y otra se puede hacer dinerito... ienso:


además... los del bankito dicen que está garantizado... 

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2010)

BKT, me gusta... pero algún pajarraco... me dice que hay una ampliación de capital.. flotando.... POP ha finalizado la suya hace unas semanas... y las posis -defender- ya no son las de antes.. ahora.. dejan pasar los soportes... mira los 4.00€ de hoy.


----------



## DeCafeina (26 Nov 2010)

Uy el dax... ¡que se va por el barranquillo!


----------



## Burney (26 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> DPTR... no la llevo... del NASDAq ... tengo una par de posis FIJAS... para largo plazo... el resto lo dedico al trading.



gracias... pero no me entendiste... preguntaba si la sigues, si tienes datos/informaciones sobre ella (solvencia, etc) 

¿Luca sigue por aqui?. Esta tarde si eso le envío un MP porque él sí seguía este valor. También lo seguía Kujire creo en su blog, esta tarde le escribo también.

Fijaos en el gráfico qué suelo parece estar formando entre 0,67-0,70... salvo que se me advierta sobre su solvencia, si el Composite llega al 2400 entraré en ella.


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> BKT, me gusta... pero algún pajarraco... me dice que hay una ampliación de capital.. flotando.... POP ha finalizado la suya hace unas semanas... y las posis -defender- ya no son las de antes.. ahora.. dejan pasar los soportes... mira los 4.00€ de hoy.



de momento estoy en tablas...



digo yo... que algún rebotillo deberán tener... 


Saludos :cook:


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2010)

Oki.... no, de vez en cuando repaso los chicharrines... pero esta no la sigo....


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2010)

Ayer, cuando compré el primer lote de BKT... me mosqueaba que BANESTO me las cediera a la primera... de ahí que sospeche...que están cortos desde hace 3 días... 4.3€ rango.


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ayer, cuando compré el primer lote de BKT... me mosqueaba que BANESTO me las cediera a la primera... de ahí que sospeche...que están cortos desde hace 3 días... 4.3€ rango.



hay que tener fe en el fin de semana... ienso:


Saludos :S


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2010)

sobre DPTR

DPTR

yo no veo esa op.


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

a ver si sube un poco más y pongo un stop profit en condiciones...




luego como si nos vamos a los 9000... 


Saludos 


Por cierto DP mire su email please...


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2010)

CDS de Santander - 236
CDS de BBVA - 250
CDS de España - 312



Spoiler



cortos en 9540


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> CDS de Santander - 236
> CDS de BBVA - 250
> CDS de España - 260



¿el de España no está en 312...? 8:


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿el de España no está en 312...? 8:




perdón, puse el spread en lugar de los CDS.


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

venga cojones...





que hemos de recuperar los 9800... ::


----------



## DeCafeina (26 Nov 2010)

El Dax vuelve a tantear los 6.800. Segundo intento.


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2010)

al ibex hoy le esta costando batsante seguir las alzas del resto


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2010)

hoy no está siendo mal día.



Spoiler



cerrados en 9510


----------



## debianita (26 Nov 2010)

SELL!!!!!

Venga otro tramo hacia los 3k :XX:


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

bueno chavales...


dejo mis bankinteres a 4,065 en tablas... pero cuando vuelva las quiero ver en los 5€... 

Saludos


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

donpepito... mire su palomar por diosssss... :8:

que me tengo que ir... ::

Saludos ::


----------



## pollastre (26 Nov 2010)

Estamos tonteando con el suelo proyectado, me refiero al externo (el tragicómico), en los 6770.

Se masca la tragedia en el Bernabeú. Pañuelos blancos en la grada.


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Estamos tonteando con el suelo proyectado, me refiero al externo (el tragicómico), en los 6770.
> 
> Se masca la tragedia en el Bernabeú. Pañuelos blancos en la grada.



¿habla usted del DAX...? ienso:


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2010)

La falta de FE-D amigo.... SAN a 7.45x suelo temp.


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> La falta de FE-D amigo.... SAN a 7.45x suelo temp.



si es temporal ya estoy más tranquilo... :cook:


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

Venga cojones...



enseñadme la pastukiiiiii............






Saludos )


----------



## pollastre (26 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿habla usted del DAX...? ienso:



Durante estos días, así es....


----------



## Burney (26 Nov 2010)

¿Aún pulula por aqui D. Tonuel?

Hoy se va a hartar de certificar...


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2010)

Burney dijo:


> ¿Aún pulula por aqui D. Tonuel?
> 
> Hoy se va a hartar de certificar...



de momento no hay certifieds... esperaremos al cierre a ver que pasa... ienso:


----------



## Cimoc (26 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> de momento no hay certifieds... esperaremos al cierre a ver que pasa... ienso:



Ser el dr jekyll and mr hyde es lo que tiene...o


----------



## Burney (26 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> de momento no hay certifieds... esperaremos al cierre a ver que pasa... ienso:



qué rápido :XX:

las contestas al vuelo... 

aprovecho: las NHH perdiendo directriz alcista...


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Nov 2010)

SAN a un 1% de su resitencia mas fuerte... si no aguanta... ufff

el apocalipsis



edito: sleepwalk, eso pienso yo y que el SAN tiene la llave, tiene que aguantar hoy y que salga el botas a decir algo


----------



## pollastre (26 Nov 2010)

La proyección de suelo en 6771 (DAX30) aguanta como un león.


----------



## Scaramouche_II (26 Nov 2010)

ostia -2.70, menudo batacazo otra vez, ya van dos esta semana. a lo mejor hasta el cierre aún se hunde más. y más. y más.

a ver si llega a cero y os vais todos 

*A TOMAR POR EL CULO*


----------



## tarrito (26 Nov 2010)

Scaramouche_II dijo:


> ostia -2.70, menudo batacazo otra vez, ya van dos esta semana. a lo mejor hasta el cierre aún se hunde más. y más. y más.
> 
> a ver si llega a cero y os vais todos
> 
> *A TOMAR POR EL CULO*



:no: :no: :XX: :XX: :cook:

algun@s, a veces, GANAN cuando esto BAJA ... 
pero espere! que luego compran BARATO :baba: :baba:


----------



## mc_toni (26 Nov 2010)

ya nos estamos recuperandisimo! Ánimo que hoy se cierra en verde!!


----------



## debianita (26 Nov 2010)

Scaramouche_II dijo:


> ostia -2.70, menudo batacazo otra vez, ya van dos esta semana. a lo mejor hasta el cierre aún se hunde más. y más. y más.
> 
> a ver si llega a cero y os vais todos
> 
> *A TOMAR POR EL CULO*



Va ustec largo? Tiene un plan de pensiones referenciado al Ibex? :XX:

Si llegamos a 0, necesitaré ayuda para contar los billetes :XX:

Saludos 

Realizados beneficios en ladrillera (medio cargador) el otro lo dejo para cuando llegue al nivel de Urbas :XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Nov 2010)

En revisión el rating de pollastre durante las próximas horas, con perspectiva positiva.

Le rebajamos el rating a Scaramouche_II, a nivel de bono basura, por no saber que nos la refanfinfla que suba o que baje, lo que importa es acertar hacia dónde va a ir.


----------



## pleura (26 Nov 2010)

YouTube - TV3 - Polònia - Un indicador de l'Ibex-35 al despatx de Zapatero:XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Nov 2010)

Ta taaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Moncloa anuncia la comparecencia de Elena Salgado tras el Consejo de Ministros - 2634727 - elEconomista.es


----------



## twetter (26 Nov 2010)




----------



## Blackbird (26 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ta taaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Moncloa anuncia la comparecencia de Elena Salgado tras el Consejo de Ministros - 2634727 - elEconomista.es



Pararece que van a hablar de tochovista.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Nov 2010)

yo creo que vamos a subir mucho, Zapatero ha dicho que no hay ninguna posibilidad de que seamos intervenidos :no:

¿ acaso dudais del presidente de vuestro pais? !!! ANTIPATRIOTAS !!!


----------



## pollastre (26 Nov 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> yo creo que vamos a subir mucho, Zapatero ha dicho que no hay ninguna posibilidad de que seamos intervenidos :no:
> 
> ¿ acaso dudais del presidente de vuestro pais? !!! ANTIPATRIOTAS !!!




¡Zulote!
Qué es de tu vida y de tu operativa?

Venga, márcate una posición en el foro con su correspondiente spoiler, como en los viejos tiempos...


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Nov 2010)

en directo

Siga la rueda de prensa posterior al Consejo de Ministros con Rubalcaba y Salgado - 26/11/10 - EcoDiario.es - EcoDiario.es


----------



## debianita (26 Nov 2010)

En liquidez, madre mia que sesiones  A gastar las plusvis que me voy.

Suerte!!


----------



## Claca (26 Nov 2010)

¿No creéis que todavía es pronto para que el bono español se dispare? Según las reglas seguidas hasta ahora, ¿no tocaría en breve algún tipo de declaración o gesto para calmar ánimos y llevarse a los cortos por delante?

En cuanto a la bolsa, asustar un poco más, convencer a los cortos y rebote al canto. Afinando un poco, creo que *esta vez* no se perderán los 9.300. Los 10.000 en pocas semanas deberían verse.


----------



## Claca (26 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> En liquidez, madre mia que sesiones  A gastar las plusvis que me voy.
> 
> Suerte!!



Aprovecha y compra un teclado nuevo... tanto babear debe haberlo dejado hecho un asco


----------



## debianita (26 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿No creéis que todavía es pronto para que el bono español se dispare? Según las reglas seguidas hasta ahora, ¿no tocaría en breve algún tipo de declaración o gesto para calmar ánimos y llevarse a los cortos por delante?
> 
> En cuanto a la bolsa, asustar un poco más, convencer a los cortos y rebote al canto. Afinando un poco, creo que *esta vez* no se perderán los 9.300. Los 10.000 en pocas semanas deberían verse.




Si, por esto he cerrado los cortos, tenia que materializar los jugosos beneficios . Apostaria por ver de nuevo los 9.8k, entonces entraré de nuevo con todo el equipo. Bancos y ladrilleras poneros a temblar :baba: :baba: :baba:

EDIT: Claca,p ues si que he babeado, ha sido mi segunda mejor semana de trading de mi corta historia como gacela. He aplicado mis nuevas tecnicas de money management y reeducado mis instintos más impulsivos. Estoy muy contento, asi que prefiero cerrar y disfrutar de la alegria

Saludos y pips:



Spoiler



BL pips, pipos, saludos, 9850c corto


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Nov 2010)

Esto debe de estar muy mal, viejos foreros volviendo al redil, ¡hola Burney!

Y Azkuna ha cambiado su avatar, ya no nos queda ni pan ni circo ni ná... es el acabose.

debianita me alegro por tus plusvalías, ¿me invitas a unas fantas...?


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Nov 2010)

Salgado: *"Se pedirá información detallada sobre los activos financieros"*
Salgado ha anunciado que "el Gobierno exigirá a los bancos y las cajas información más detallada sobre la situación de sus activos financieros y los datos relativos al valor de esos activos en comparación con su hipoteca.
La vicepresidenta económica ha señalado que "nuestra deuda pública ha demostrado su capacidad de resistencia".


----------



## bertok (26 Nov 2010)

*Hola, pasaba a saludar*


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Nov 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esto debe de estar muy mal, viejos foreros volviendo al redil, ¡hola Burney!
> 
> Y Azkuna ha cambiado su avatar, ya no nos queda ni pan ni circo ni ná... es el acabose.
> 
> debianita me alegro por tus plusvalías, ¿me invitas a unas fantas...?



nada, que el 8D vuelvo al de siempre, es que estamos en campaña

de momento les dejo una perla de BELGE, su hamijo:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-dejaran-el-euribor-para-volver-al-irph.html

por la mitad


----------



## rafaxl (26 Nov 2010)

Que tipico, primero le pegan el bombazo y ahora lo van remontando poco a poco, no si al final cerraremos en verde. Valientes hijos de puta manipuladores.

Y atencion al petroleo que no baja en condiciones ni a tiros, y el euro en barrena.


----------



## Tezifon (26 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿No creéis que todavía es pronto para que el bono español se dispare? Según las reglas seguidas hasta ahora, ¿no tocaría en breve algún tipo de declaración o gesto para calmar ánimos y llevarse a los cortos por delante?
> 
> En cuanto a la bolsa, asustar un poco más, convencer a los cortos y rebote al canto. Afinando un poco, creo que *esta vez* no se perderán los 9.300. Los 10.000 en pocas semanas deberían verse.



mire uste a la luna y lo entendera


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Nov 2010)

tanto como en verde, lo dudo 

seguimos perforando, quedan 2 dias para fin de mes y 5 para el puente...


----------



## rafaxl (26 Nov 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tanto como en verde, lo dudo
> 
> seguimos perforando, quedan 2 dias para fin de mes y 5 para el puente...



Es un decir hombre, no seria la primera vez de todas maneras.:XX::XX:o


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Nov 2010)

El euro creo que ha hecho suelo por un buen tiempo

Este finde me huelo que puede haber alguna noticia de calado , algún rescate o declaración


----------



## rafaxl (26 Nov 2010)

De momento mira, 136 abajo desde 200 de hace apenas media hora...::


----------



## rafaxl (26 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El euro creo que ha hecho suelo por un buen tiempo
> 
> Este finde me huelo que puede haber alguna noticia de calado , algún rescate o declaración



Otro fin de semana de mayo con rebote del 14% el lunes??? jejejejejej.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Nov 2010)

si acabamos en verde, vendo mi chapa de moderata por una accion del santander


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Nov 2010)

el euro rebota de momento un poquito , pero lo hace desde el 61,8 y el ibex en la directriz alcista 8: de tener un reboton cruje-cortos seria el momento mas probable ienso:


----------



## rafaxl (26 Nov 2010)

Ui uiii todos en fila con los pantalones bajados...:S:S


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Nov 2010)

El Gobierno obligará a bancos y cajas a ser más transparentes sobre sus activos inmobiliarios - 2635159 - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2010)

esto puede doler...


Spoiler



corto en 9575


----------



## debianita (26 Nov 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esto debe de estar muy mal, viejos foreros volviendo al redil, ¡hola Burney!
> 
> Y Azkuna ha cambiado su avatar, ya no nos queda ni pan ni circo ni ná... es el acabose.
> 
> debianita me alegro por tus plusvalías, ¿me invitas a unas fantas...?



A lo que ustec quiera  Me sobra el dinero (mode matias el humilde off )

Coñ* me tengo que contener ... ahora que veo que sube ... Voy a buscar nuevos targets 8:

EDIT: El botas está pidiendo cortos a gritos  voy a comer y despues lo vuelvo a meditar 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Nov 2010)

Hoy estamos en un día semi-festivo. Hay movimientos muy abruptos , los peques se lanzan y los gordos los cazan


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Nov 2010)

estoy pensando en subidita hasta 10400 pa volver a caer -_-


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Nov 2010)

igual meto la gamba, pero yo creo que los 9800 igual no los vemos hasta dentro de muuuuucho tiempo


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2010)

10400, hoy, no. déjelos usted para el martes.


----------



## Burney (26 Nov 2010)

buenas tardes, ya estoy en casa

subiendo gráfico del IBEX, según el PS el objetivo sería el 9200

eso si, mientras no supere el 9580-9600 (7,60 el SAN), en cuyo caso habría que tener mucho ojo con los cortos 









pecata minuta dijo:


> Esto debe de estar muy mal, viejos foreros volviendo al redil, ¡hola Burney!
> 
> Y Azkuna ha cambiado su avatar, ya no nos queda ni pan ni circo ni ná... es el acabose.
> 
> debianita me alegro por tus plusvalías, ¿me invitas a unas fantas...?



hola wapa, es que os echaba de menos 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Nov 2010)

hoy los 10400 y tambien los 3000  

pensando en un rebote decente de 4 o 5 dias luego creo que volveriamos a caer hasta la alcista principal 8:


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2010)

el spread ha bajado a 247 (5,21%) pero los CDS están 322,58.


----------



## Interesado (26 Nov 2010)

Hoy estaba comiendo cuando he visto que en telahinco hablaban de "desplomes" del 2.6% en bolsa. Han empezado la noticia diciendo que el parqué ardía... con un camión de bomberos al rescate.

Después ha salido la menestra diciendo por enésima vez que no somos Irlanda y ZP descartando totalmente cualquier rescate y que el plan de austeridad se estaba cumpliendo a rajatabla...

Visto esto, puedo apostar, con bastante seguridad, que vamos a tener un rebotón de forma inminente, que nos van a rescatar este fin de semana y que el plan de austeridad no sólo no ha conseguido ahorrar ni un euro, sino que probablemente nos habrá costado dinero.

Todo esto sin ponernos a mirar las cotizaciones. Y porque no tenemos luna llena... que sino lo vendo todo para comprar santanderes. ::


----------



## Misterio (26 Nov 2010)

Vaya día que me he perdido, mi opinión personal es que desde mínimos ha habido mucho cierre de cortos, nadie sabe si este finde después de las elecciones catalanas puede haber ya nuevas medidas y que de repente el Ibex suba un 5% el lunes. De no ser así y el lunes no pasar nada nuevo volverán a la carga.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Nov 2010)

y zampapollas afirmando que los que estan cortos van a perder dinero , a lo mejor no va de farol , se le a visto muy seguro .


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



Interesado dijo:


> Hoy estaba comiendo cuando he visto que en telahinco hablaban de "desplomes" del 2.6% en bolsa. Han empezado la noticia diciendo que el parqué ardía... con un camión de bomberos al rescate.
> 
> Después ha salido la menestra diciendo por enésima vez que no somos Irlanda y ZP descartando totalmente cualquier rescate y que el plan de austeridad se estaba cumpliendo a rajatabla...
> 
> ...



Si pero esta vez en vez de comparecer ZP en el congreso con la cabeza baja y los hombros caidos como en mayo lo hará a gatas y enseñando su rojo trasero ::::


----------



## debianita (26 Nov 2010)

Soy un ludópata :: corto en el botas ienso:


----------



## Interesado (26 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> Si pero esta vez en vez de comparecer ZP en el congreso con la cabeza baja y los hombros caidos lo hará a gatas y enseñando su rojo trasero ::::



Yo creo que están Merkel & cía esperando que abra su gran bocaza:
Zapatero descarta el rescate y pide a Almunia aclarar ´dudas´ - Faro de Vigo 

Para asestarle un buen...
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XBjcGU3Lvpc?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XBjcGU3Lvpc?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

En fin... el spread de la deuda podría obligar al BCE a tomar medidas para contener la situación. Supongo que la pantomima de la compra de deuda por parte de los bancos patrios no puede durar eternamente y el tema ya vuelve a las portadas de los periódicos, así que algo van a tener que hacer.

Además, el lunes tenemos "clásico". Es el día ideal para que nos rescaten, nos quiten las pensiones o nos invadan... seguro que más del 90% de los hispanistaníes ni se entera.


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2010)

¿alguien ha visto a juanlu...? llevo buscándolo todo el día... 8:


----------



## bertok (26 Nov 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Yo creo que están Merkel & cía esperando que abra su gran bocaza:
> Zapatero descarta el rescate y pide a Almunia aclarar ´dudas´ - Faro de Vigo
> 
> Para asestarle un buen...
> ...



Efectivamente, el lunes con el jurgol es el día ideal.

Que vayan repartiendo vaselina. Los trabajadores la vamos a necesitar.


----------



## debianita (26 Nov 2010)

Cortos del Botas cerrados, hoy me paga una buena cena :XX: hdlgp


----------



## debianita (26 Nov 2010)

Me estan dando ganas de meterle a Gamesa, puede ser un trading con poco riesgo y mucho recorrido  Pero no quiero quedarme abierto el finde :´( :´( :´(


----------



## Desencantado (26 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pero no quiero quedarme abierto el finde :´( :´( :´(



Mire usted por donde, lo contrario que Pajín y Aído...


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Nov 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Hoy estaba comiendo cuando he visto que en telahinco hablaban de "desplomes" del 2.6% en bolsa. Han empezado la noticia diciendo que el parqué ardía... con un camión de bomberos al rescate.
> 
> Después ha salido la menestra diciendo por enésima vez que no somos Irlanda y ZP descartando totalmente cualquier rescate y que el plan de austeridad se estaba cumpliendo a rajatabla...
> 
> ...



Si no lo han dicho en "Sálvame", tranquilo, que no lo ha visto nadie.


----------



## Interesado (26 Nov 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si no lo han dicho en "Sálvame", tranquilo, que no lo ha visto nadie.



Era en el programa ese de sucesos que ponen cada mediodía.... "Informativos" creo que se llamaba.

No sé si tendrá mucha audiencia... al menos la chica que habla de los deportes es mona.


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Han empezado el día sin mucho convencimiento bajista, pero hacia el final de las 9 han empezado a vender, hacia las 10:30 han metido un paquetón de unas 383 órdenes de venta, luego otro paquete normal a la vanta también y unos pocos minutos después se han puesto compradores hasta el final de la sesión.

En subasta tengo una venta y una compra, pero ha ganado la compra en volumen por muy poco.

Lo cierto es que filtrando me salen el triple de paquetes de venta en el saldo diario que con lo normal, así que han metido bastante volumen por lo bajini.

La conclusión de hoy es que han vendido bastante, la subida de la tarde se ha hecho con volumen de risa, así que se puede decir perfectamente que siguen bajistas al final de la sesión.


----------



## Condor (26 Nov 2010)

Tranquilos que es sólo papel.

Yo me preocuparía es si baja de los 6936

Y no te digo nada de traspasar 5630: alucinaciones colectivas.

La recuperación que tuvimos de los 6936 se debieron a las expectativas de que el BCE iba a venir al rescate y dos años después hemos visto que no, que la filosofía es alemana, para seguir consumiendo ve pagando lo que ya has consumido, eso o inflación.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Nov 2010)

El botas lo tiene claro. Mucho cuidado.

Botín invierte 15 millones en Santander y eleva su participación al 0,951% - 2636180 - elEconomista.es


----------



## especulador financiero (26 Nov 2010)

muahahahahahaha...que huevos tengo...







Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El botas lo tiene claro. Mucho cuidado.
> 
> Botín invierte 15 millones en Santander y eleva su participación al 0,951% - 2636180 - elEconomista.es



me las quitan de las manos hoyga...... por eso cobró el dividendo en cash :fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Nov 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> me las quitan de las manos hoyga...... por eso cobró el dividendo en cash :fiufiu:



je je je, otro hijo pródigo que vuelve al hilo, al olor del guano fresquito.


----------



## Jucari (26 Nov 2010)

Para cuando el "Big Guano"?....quiero comprar baratito...:rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Nov 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> je je je, otro hijo pródigo que vuelve al hilo, al olor del guano fresquito.



Calla, calla, que llevo desde el miércoles sacándome unos minipuntillos ........ LARGO! ::


----------



## Borjita burbujas (26 Nov 2010)

¿Alguien puede decirme si esto es normal? :S


----------



## aksarben (26 Nov 2010)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede decirme si esto es normal? :S



Es normal, hoy sólo abrían el mercado hasta la una.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (27 Nov 2010)

Hola a todos.

Os dejo por aquí un comentario que colgué hoy por la mañana para que reflexionéis. Es sobre las etapas del trader.

Etapas en la evolución del trader. | Opciones y Futuros

Que cada uno vea donde se sitúa. Yo estoy finalizando la segunda, a medias en la 3 y con alguna cosa de la 4. Por suerte la 1 es historia.

He colgado algunas cosas más, pero no os pongo más enlaces.

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## MarketMaker (27 Nov 2010)

España-23,47
Grecia 13,44
Irlanda 3,33
Portugal -7,20 

Buenas desde mi lugar de descanso. Por aquí trasteando se usan unos índices para predecir cuando los países van a necesitar una inyección de liquidez.

En cuanto la cifra se pone positiva, intervención al canto.

(También escribo para probar mi nueva firma.Lo que hace el aburrimiento)


----------



## especulador financiero (27 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> España-23,47
> Grecia 13,44
> Irlanda 3,33
> Portugal -7,20
> ...




esta semana promete... y usted de vacaciones... :ouch:


----------



## MarketMaker (27 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> esta semana promete... y usted de vacaciones... :ouch:



Desde lejos se ven las cosas con más perspectiva, querido amigo, aparte de que es más complicado salir salpicado:cook:.


Eso si, la semana pasada divertida al 100%, trabajando casi a pelo y ritmo frenético, aunque ya uno se hace mayor para esas cosas 

Firma mejorada, espero que os guste.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Firma mejorada, espero que os guste.



Te doy un thanks por la nueva firma, está muy bien.


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2010)

¿y mañana qué...? :cook:


----------



## rafaxl (28 Nov 2010)

Yo copio lo que he puesto en el hilo del ecofin:



> No lo entiendo, quieren bajar el euro como sea y consiguen el efecto contrario... algo no me cuadra, deben tener algo en la recamara.



Por cierto si lo estais siguiendo, huyen todos, nadie quiere hablar...


----------



## chollero (28 Nov 2010)

huele a guano


----------



## qpvlde (28 Nov 2010)

Pues yo no he sido...


----------



## rafaxl (28 Nov 2010)

Estoy viendo a pepon doblando la esquina hacia aqui. Mañana dice que puede hacer de la suyas...::


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Estoy viendo a pepon doblando la esquina hacia aqui. Mañana dice que puede hacer de la suyas...::



Pues la apertura del Chulibex en IGMarkets no dice lo mismo.

Ahora mismo está por debajo del cierre del viernes.

El leuro pica ligeramente al alza (+0,28%)


----------



## rafaxl (28 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Pues la apertura del Chulibex en IGMarkets no dice lo mismo.
> 
> Ahora mismo está por debajo del cierre del viernes.
> 
> El leuro pica ligeramente al alza (+0,28%)



Yo siempre le pongo el ojo a pepon porsiaca, si asoma le meto de tobas y hay veces que hace caso y otras no...

Pardiez, mi psicologo se va a forrar este mes...::

Por cierto sabes donde puedo mirar los futuros del Nikkei???


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Pues la apertura del Chulibex en IGMarkets no dice lo mismo.
> 
> Ahora mismo está por debajo del cierre del viernes.
> 
> El leuro pica ligeramente al alza (+0,28%)



Antes de meter un duro en bolsa te recomiendo el lapiz y papel... 


porque cualquier "inversorh" aficionado sabria que esos datos corresponden al cierre del viernes, concretamente a las 22:11... 8:

ahora lo que se mueve al alza es el euro...


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2010)

Mulder...


¿cómo ves el tema mañana...?

yo estoy pensando en subidas a primera hora y luego girarán a la baja nuevamente para pillar el almuerzo matutino gaceleril... ienso:


Por cierto...


baso mi teoria en la sota de oros y el rey de bastos... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Firma mejorada, espero que os guste.



No está mal... nada mal... debo admitir que tendré que reconsiderar mi opinión acerca de su (a veces tan incomprendido) humor luctuoso ::




MarketMaker dijo:


> Eso si, la semana pasada divertida al 100%, trabajando casi a pelo y ritmo frenético.



No me negará que fue absolutamente divertido... un poco de gato vS ratón con entradas y realizaciones flash de pocos segundos por cada roundtrip, de vez en cuando no viene mal, no le parece.


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Nov 2010)

El euro empezó su cotización con un gap al alza que en una hora cerrado (1.323-1.327).
El SP si marca en este momento un gap en apertura de unos 6 puntos, tonteando con los 1190.
IBEX marca una apertura al alza, pero no para tirar cohetes. (Edito. La noche es muy larga y los indicadores pegan unos bandazos que no se veían desde mayo)
La presión sobre nuestra deuda ha empezado pronto. El índice que os comenté ayer ha subido casi un punto hasta los -22.54.

Bueno, salgo, a ver si puedo haceros una visita por la tarde, después de la apertura USA.

P.D. Interesantes los movimientos del Euro y SP....en este momento.


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2010)

Como bien sabe Ud., cuando un gap se cierra en pre (esto es, no se da siquiera la oportunidad a que se convierta en gap) eso suele significar que tenemos despiertos por la noche a señores que usualmente deberían estar dormidos, realizando posiciones de futuros, porque "algo" les dice que no deberían estar abiertos cuando esto abra mañana.

Súmele a esto que no sólo se han cerrado los gaps en futuros, sino que ahora mismo estamos en negativo.

Mucha pólvora para una "inocente" madrugada de Domingo, no cree.





MarketMaker dijo:


> El euro empezó su cotización con un gap al alza que en una hora cerrado (1.323-1.327).
> El SP si marca en este momento un gap en apertura de unos 6 puntos, tonteando con los 1190.
> IBEX marca una apertura al alza, pero no para tirar cohetes. (Edito. La noche es muy larga y los indicadores pegan unos bandazos que no se veían desde mayo)
> La presión sobre nuestra deuda ha empezado pronto. El índice que os comenté ayer ha subido casi un punto hasta los -22.54.
> ...


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Como bien sabe Ud., cuando un gap se cierra en pre (esto es, no se da siquiera la oportunidad a que se convierta en gap) eso suele significar que tenemos despiertos por la noche a señores que usualmente deberían estar dormidos, realizando posiciones de futuros, porque "algo" les dice que no deberían estar abiertos cuando esto abra mañana.
> 
> Súmele a esto que no sólo se han cerrado los gaps en futuros, sino que ahora mismo estamos en negativo.
> 
> Mucha pólvora para una "inocente" madrugada de Domingo, no cree.



Entre semana si es normal ver movimientos de este tipo, un domingo noche es mas complicado...(Edito El SP también ha cerrado su Gap y el Euro/Dólar a niveles del 21 de Septiembre)
Por cierto que hace usted despierto, yo tengo excusa, me gusta ver los televenta de la noche...::

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spdLfL41T3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (29 Nov 2010)

Fíjense en más fundamentales: la victoria (con cierta autoridad) de CiU puede (o eso pensaría yo) ser tomada como una buena noticia para la economía de España.

En cualquier caso, mi pronóstico es de subidita buena el lunes e incluso puede que el martes, más moderada.


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> Fíjense en más fundamentales: la victoria (con cierta autoridad) de CiU puede (o eso pensaría yo) ser tomada como una buena noticia para la economía de España.
> 
> En cualquier caso, mi pronóstico es de subidita buena el lunes e incluso puede que el martes, más moderada.



La influencia de las elecciones catalanas es limitada en las cotizaciones de mañana. La victoria de CiU estaba cantada en las encuestas sin mayoría absoluta.
Los movimientos políticos del Gobierno ante esta victoria serán solo de maquillaje, nada de cambios de calado. Es posible que esta derrota incluso sea contraproducente, ya que podría llevar a elevar el gasto público en "feudos" para mantener el voto. 
Como ve, no dejamos nada al azar, todo previsto y estudiado


----------



## credulo (29 Nov 2010)

yo esta semana veo un pequeño rebote corrección peponiana.


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

No se que me da que lo van a volver a tirar... ienso:


voy a poner un stop profit... y a la marcha... 

Saludos


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Por cierto que hace usted despierto, yo tengo excusa, me gusta ver los televenta de la noche...::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spdLfL41T3A[/YOUTUBE]



Yo tengo un conocido al que le ponían a 100 los anuncios del teletienda referidos a aparatos de fitness y similares; se conocía ya incluso a algunas de las modelos que los protagonizaban, y los spots que más le ponían los tenía incluso grabados. 
Y es que el mundo del trabajo en turno nocturno da para mucho, según parece...

Yo, pues... ayer me dedicaba a cosas más mundanas... revisar las simulaciones de todo el fin de semana... compararlas con las de semanas anteriores... pequeños ajustes aquí y allá al htf4p...preparar la semana entrante... en fin, la típica liturgia del Domingo noche.


----------



## Mulder (29 Nov 2010)

A los buenos días!



tonuel dijo:


> Mulder...
> 
> ¿cómo ves el tema mañana...?
> 
> ...



Hermosa teoría que le proporcionará muchos traseros de mandril... 

Hoy toca subir y subir hasta que los gringos nos dejen...


----------



## Mulder (29 Nov 2010)

El gif animado de MM es muy bonito aunque creo que me va a relacionar de por vida con la palabra '386', pero prefiero eso a que me ocurra como a pollastre que se le relacionará de por vida con un trasero rojo y angulosamente respingón :XX:


----------



## chinclan100 (29 Nov 2010)

HOY ES UN DÍA HISTÓRICO Y ES QUE VIVIREMOS POR PRIMERA VEZ UNA DOBLE POMO.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Situación 29 de Noviembre. Día HISTÓRICO. DOBLE POMO.


----------



## chinclan100 (29 Nov 2010)

Por cierto, por si no lo habeís visto, llevan 6 domingos hacíendo lo mismo , subiendo al Sp en apertura entre 6 y 10 puntos en el primer minuto de cotización del Sp a las 00.00 horas, ayer noche 9.5 puntos al alza.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Como subir el mercado sin dinero. Viva el domingo noche.


----------



## pyn (29 Nov 2010)

Buenos días, narcotizando al personal!!!! hoy toca verde para tranquilizar al personal, dar la sensación de que hay que comprar barato. Me las quitan de las manos,


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2010)

pero si ya desde el jueves empezaron a acumular , esta subida es totalmente logica , las cosas se han calmado de momento .

vamos a subir hasta los 10k o 10k400 para caer junto con los gringos y los boches


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

Buenos días.

Largo en TL5 ... 7.558€


----------



## atman (29 Nov 2010)

pues... vaya pinta más fea que tiene hoy el ibex... para nada lo que yo esperaba. yo sigo fuera.


----------



## rafaxl (29 Nov 2010)

Anoche hable con pepon, le invite a una docena de cubatas para ver si tenia buena resaca hoy... veo que no, voy a darle unas collejas jejejejej.


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

Fuera de TL5 7.617€ ...


----------



## qpvlde (29 Nov 2010)

Tiene pinta de bull trap atrapa gacelillas que apesta::::::


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

Largo de nuevo en 7.511€ TL5


----------



## pyn (29 Nov 2010)

¿Y esta bajada? No puede ser de las declaraciones de Roubini no?


----------



## rafaxl (29 Nov 2010)

Solo puedo decir...::::::::::

Ya vuelve parriba.


----------



## rafaxl (29 Nov 2010)

Alguien sabe que ha pasado??


----------



## Mendrugo (29 Nov 2010)

Cuidado con tanta volatilidad que nos cepillan los dineros en cuestión de minutos.
Lo mejor es no entrar.ehhh


----------



## pyn (29 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Alguien sabe que ha pasado??




Roubini says Portugal likely to need bailout -daily | Reuters


----------



## rafaxl (29 Nov 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Roubini says Portugal likely to need bailout -daily | Reuters



No un dia de descanso nos dan jejejej.


----------



## pyn (29 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> No un dia de descanso nos dan jejejej.



Estar dentro los días de tanta volatilidad, se los dejo a profesionales como tonuel. Paso de estresarme porque Roubini diga X, Portugal haga Y, o Zetaparo diga Z. La tendencia es bajista a medio plazo, pero entre tanto lo suben a 9800 en dos jornadas sin despeinarse.


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

joder...


si es que llego a la oficina... y veo que me han volado el stop profit cual mantequilla fina... :ouch:


Saludos :ouch:


----------



## tonuel (29 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder...
> 
> 
> ¿cómo ves el tema mañana...?
> ...





Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hermosa teoría que le proporcionará muchos traseros de mandril...
> 
> Hoy toca subir y subir hasta que los gringos nos dejen...




vaya... vaya... veo que mi sistema funciona a la perfección... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Dula (29 Nov 2010)

¿Podrían pasarme un enlace de url donde aparezca la cotización en tiempo real del IBEX?

Gracias.-


----------



## Mulder (29 Nov 2010)

Parece que había demasiada gente poniéndose larga y eso a los leoncios no les gusta, o van ellos solos o no les da la gana subirlo.

PD: últimamente nos están dando unas jornadas un tanto volátiles, desde luego es peligroso estar dentro del mercado ahora.


----------



## syn (29 Nov 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Podrían pasarme un enlace de url donde aparezca la cotización en tiempo real del IBEX?
> 
> Gracias.-



En bolsamania, pero tienes que darte de alta


----------



## rafaxl (29 Nov 2010)

Un apuntillo, el spread ha subido de 244pb a 251 sin despeinarse. El bono lo tenemos a 5,26% y CDS a 322,75.


----------



## zulu (29 Nov 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Podrían pasarme un enlace de url donde aparezca la cotización en tiempo real del IBEX?
> 
> Gracias.-



yo para cotillear uso este Bingo


----------



## Interesado (29 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que había demasiada gente poniéndose larga y eso a los leoncios no les gusta, o van ellos solos o no les da la gana subirlo.
> 
> PD: últimamente nos están dando unas jornadas un tanto volátiles, desde luego es peligroso estar dentro del mercado ahora.



Es que se les está viendo el plumero... estos hachazos están bien, pero hasta que tonuel no se ponga a certificar como es debido la gente no va a empezar a huir despavorida.

Les ha quedado un gráfico muy bonito y todo parece demasiado "bajo control", van a necesitar mucho rojo fosforito para ahuyentar a los largos.

[/INCITADOR MODE]


----------



## Rubens (29 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder...
> 
> 
> ¿cómo ves el tema mañana...?
> ...



Lo has clavado. :8:¿Te pasa a menudo? Si es así, ¿Qué hay para mañana?


----------



## atman (29 Nov 2010)

Cotizacion de IBEX 35 - Indice - graficos - elEconomista.es

Te dan algo más que la cotización casi-en-tiempo-real, que tambien debería interesarte.


----------



## rafaxl (29 Nov 2010)

Juas ando aqui trasteando con un par de cables y botones y debi apretar el equivocado...sorry.::

Nos hemos zampado un guano de 200 puntazos.


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (29 Nov 2010)

Qué bonito es ver el Ibex en rojo. Solo lo siento por alguna gente que es responsable y lo pierde todo. Saludos.


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

Largo en Bankinter a 4,0311 de media... 8:


Saludos :S


----------



## rafaxl (29 Nov 2010)

Por si a alguno os interesa y no merodeais por el principal:



> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,32% (última actualización 11:51)
> Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,72% (última actualización 11:51)
> Spread de nuestra deuda: 260 pb
> 
> ...


----------



## Mendrugo (29 Nov 2010)

Santander hay que esperarlo en los entornos del 4.20


----------



## rafaxl (29 Nov 2010)

Ondia!!! cuantas G le han metido a este pepinazo??


----------



## Burney (29 Nov 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Podrían pasarme un enlace de url donde aparezca la cotización en tiempo real del IBEX?
> 
> Gracias.-



buenos dias a todos

esta es interesante, además tienes otros índices europeos, y algunos valores que también son en tiempo real (como el SAN o TEF)

mynorte.com


sigo pensando que en niveles del 9200 (7 del SAN) podríamos tener un rebote considerable, asi que si se acerca por esos niveles cerraré cortos

saludos


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Largo en Bankinter a 4,0311 de media... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos :S



cerrados a 4,057... :S


Saludos :S


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

Sigo en TL5 ... he ampliado la pillada de 7.51 .. con otro lote en 7.378€ ........ JP M... está muy interesado/a en dejarla por encima de 7.6x al cierre.


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Sigo en TL5 ... he ampliado la pillada de 7.51 .. con otro lote en 7.378€ ........ JP M... está muy interesado/a en dejarla por encima de 7.6x al cierre.




veo que tiene fe en el rebote... ienso:


Saludos :S


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2010)

Estamos ya en DEFCON 1

De Cárpatos

España	
Credit default swap sube 25 puntos básicos a récord histórico de 350


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

TL5... la tienen sujeta de cara a la AK ... en cuanto toca los 7.3x ...el modo compras entra en funcionamiento... si tienes un log de las agencias, puedes ver lo rápido que te las quitan de las manos... je je je!!!


----------



## Mulder (29 Nov 2010)

Los leoncios del Ibex están metiendo volumen de compra por lo bajini, sin embargo los grandes paquetes son a la baja, aunque los toros aun ganan en el saldo general del día.


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Los leoncios del Ibex están metiendo volumen de compra por lo bajini, sin embargo los grandes paquetes son a la baja, aunque los toros aun ganan en el saldo general del día.




a mi me parece que aún nos queda otro ataque bajista... intentaremos comprar barato... ienso:


Saludos :S


----------



## rafaxl (29 Nov 2010)

A que impresiona eh??



> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,36% (última actualización 12:46)
> Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,74% (última actualización 12:46)
> Spread de nuestra deuda: 262 pb
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (29 Nov 2010)




----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

Vendidas en 7.48x ... plusv en mano.. valen x2!


----------



## tonuel (29 Nov 2010)

Corto en bankinter a 4,081... )


Saludos )


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Corto en bankinter a 4,081... )
> 
> 
> Saludos )




El suelo de 4.02x€ :8: ha funcionado DOS veces... el viernes y hoy... por ahora. inocho:


----------



## tonuel (29 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> El suelo de 4.02x€ :8: ha funcionado DOS veces... el viernes y hoy... por ahora. inocho:



es que tenia telerañas en el botón rojo...


y limpiando limpiando... :fiufiu:


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (29 Nov 2010)

cierro cortos a 4,041... y a correr... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

Eres un miniHF... tomando beneficios en minutos... es lo que están haciendo estos días... el soft lo controla a mm.

XD


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Eres un miniHF... tomando beneficios en minutos... es lo que están haciendo estos días... el soft lo controla a mm.
> 
> XD



Largo en bankinter a 4,04... 8:


----------



## qpvlde (29 Nov 2010)

Corto con todo en IBEX,

From lost to the river...


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

voy a cambiarme el nick por el de *"huevos de oro..."*


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Nov 2010)

7,40 limite limite


----------



## qpvlde (29 Nov 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 7,40 limite limite



Torres más altas han caído...

AAAAAAAAAAAArbol vaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Nov 2010)

A bote pronto, la proyeccion que hago de graficos, me lleva a 9500 y caida a 9300, o al reves


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Largo en bankinter a 4,04... 8:



cierro largos a 4,0619...



y me voy a comer a la salud de todos ustedes... 

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

Largo en POP.... 3.94 ....


----------



## aksarben (29 Nov 2010)

DP, tiene un MP .


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

Ya lo he visto, gracias!

TL5... ciclo DUMP... activado.


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Largo en POP.... 3.94 ....



le he tirado una manita a 3,938... 


más que nada para que no viaje usted solo...


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

No lo veo mal, tiene volumen y el negociado es interesante... BKT está muy lateral en el mismo rango.


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No lo veo mal, tiene volumen y el negociado es interesante... BKT está muy lateral en el mismo rango.



si... pero ya sabe lo que dicen...


cuando hace POP...



ya no hay STOP... :S

Saludos :S


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

Si.... pero han respetado los mismos suelos en los bancos... POP 3.9 el viernes . BKT 4.02 .... siempre hablando de banquitos.


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

Tapón en 3.948€ con 47k accs para comprar.


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tapón en 3.948€ con 47k accs para comprar.



ya lo veo ya...


¿no será usted haciendo de las suyas...? :fiufiu:


Saludos


----------



## qpvlde (29 Nov 2010)

Esto acaba verde verde verde

HDLGP


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

No, tengo cash -RESERVADO-... por si tengo que escapar... compraré otro lote en 3.8x si llegamos... no es recomendable gastar todo el tamBor en la primera trifulca.... XD


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No, tengo cash -RESERVADO-... por si tengo que escapar... compraré otro lote en 3.8x si llegamos... no es recomendable gastar todo el tampor en la primera trifulca.... XD




upsss... me salgo que voy a comer... hasta luego DP... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (29 Nov 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

En este momento el volumen de las operaciones pequeñas ya dobla al de las operaciones gordas y empezamos a tener saldo negativo, parece como si hoy se hubieran empeñado en un goteo poco a poco a la baja.

Ahora veremos que nos dicen los gringos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Nov 2010)

pues abrimos rojillo 

7,37.... casi casi,


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

largo en bankinter...

si baja de 4 cierro... 8:


----------



## Dawkins (29 Nov 2010)

SAN ha perdido el soporte no?


----------



## Misterio (29 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes ya llegué, como era eso qeu dijo Salgado ayer? ah si que no iban a presentar nada nuevo..., les doy de plazo hasta el viernes .


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

vamos que nos vamos... ::



Saludos :S


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Nov 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> SAN ha perdido el soporte no?



espera al cierre a ver, que perderlo tan rapido no es creible


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

¿dónde cojones está el gato muerto cuando se le necesita...? :ouch:


----------



## Azrael_II (29 Nov 2010)

Siempre fallo pero..

Parece un dia guanerooo hamjos, seguid el spread y vereis a donde va el Ibex


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2010)

Buffff....

El DOW está rompiendo algo que no debería romper si quiere salvar los trastos. Como la cosa siga así, mal, muy mal para los largos. El VIX, además, está en zona de peligro:







O le meten POMADA... o mejor que apliquen directamente vaselina. Por ahora vamos a dejar algo de margen, que hablamos, de otro modo, de una caidita guapa.


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2010)

Nos vamos de cabeza al 6% de rendimiento del bono español. 
Es increíble.

Yo contaba con superar al menos los turrones.


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

venga nenas... que todavia no estamos muertos... 8:



Saludos :S


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

Largo en BKT 4.011€


----------



## atman (29 Nov 2010)

Bueno, pues vayamos con la primera operación del día.. con miedo al efecto POMO todavía. 



Spoiler



corto en 9361


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Nov 2010)

Creo que al SP ya le han tirado todo el papel que tenían para hoy y la FED se lo ha comido sin mucho descalabro.

Es de suponer que ahora maquillen y maquillen hasta mañana.

Si al cierre estoy en positivo largo, me juego las ganancias para mañana.

Si estoy en positivo cerrado, me quedo cerrado.


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

el de la posi de 15X.000 en BKT es mi ídolo... 


Saludos :S


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Nov 2010)

Fuertes recortes de valoración en la banca española - 2640557 - elEconomista.es


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

Ni caso a las valoraciones... otros analistos dejan a POP en 4,00€ ... bla bla bla bla ... significa q están cortos.... ahora a 5.xx€ ????


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ni caso a las valoraciones... otros analistos dejan a POP en 4,00€ ... bla bla bla bla ... significa q están cortos.... ahora a 5.xx€ ????



a las valoraciones no les hago nunca caso...


pero tengo miedo... ni gato muerto ni hostias... :S




Saludos


----------



## Burney (29 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Largo en BKT 4.011€





especulador financiero dijo:


> el de la posi de 15X.000 en BKT es mi ídolo...
> 
> 
> Saludos :S



hola a todos, cuidado con las bankinter *si rompen los 4 euros*... que se podrían ir al 3,75-3,80








Aprovecho para subir el gráfico del otro dia... creo que no estamos lejos de un buen rebote... (la zona del 9200-9250)


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

vengaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......................... ) ) ) ) )


----------



## NosTrasladamus (29 Nov 2010)

Queda una horita y pico más de...







...¿no?, a que hora termina la función (subasta incluida)?


----------



## Hamiho Desenladrillador (29 Nov 2010)

ya empieza el rebote


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

recuperando niveles...


vamos muyayos... :Baile:

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (29 Nov 2010)

Cortesía de un ex-forero:


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Nov 2010)

Obama tomando medidas contra el gasto y nosotros ¿No lo necesitamos?
Dos años congelación salarial en USA

Buenos Dias...


----------



## ERB (29 Nov 2010)

Parece que por hoy ya está todo el pescado vendido.

9.364,60
-1,91%


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Obama tomando medidas contra el gasto y nosotros ¿No lo necesitamos?
> Dos años congelación salarial en USA
> 
> Buenos Dias...



Buenos dias...


¿cortos o largos...? 8:


----------



## atman (29 Nov 2010)

eso ha sido todo? psss.. ahora si que nos vamos al sur...


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Buenos dias...
> 
> 
> ¿cortos o largos...? 8:



NPI

Estoy de vacaciones, pero la presión continúa...92xx¿¿??ienso:

Primera piedra de toque eran los 9800 (Ya os comenté que ese nivel, sin mirar aspectos técnicos nos llevaba abajo, unos 500 puntos, el siguiente punto de atención los 9200)
Veremos si reaccionan, las Autonomías están desangrando el sistema....(Las Autonomías en si, no, la forma de gestionar, si)


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

entonces largos...



con dos cojones... 8:


----------



## rafaxl (29 Nov 2010)

Caspita!! las commodities siguen su super escalada a su pedo, toda la pasta va para ellas.


----------



## atman (29 Nov 2010)

Spoiler



cerrado esos cortos en 9345



me despiste a las cuatro y media y ya creí que me quedaba con ellos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Nov 2010)

Las malas artes del capitán zulo...

Ja, ja


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Nov 2010)

Parece que todos tenemos una idea un tanto estereotipada del estilo inversor del capitán zulo...


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Nov 2010)

Se ven movimientos intentando acompañar al SP...pero no hay confianza, ganas ni fuerzas.

Veremos como termina esto....


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> NPI
> 
> Estoy de vacaciones, pero la presión continúa...92xx¿¿??ienso:
> 
> ...



Como estamos y seguimos con lo de siempre...

Rosell a Florentino: "Bienvenido a nuestro país" - 2641454 - EcoDiario.es


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Nov 2010)

Esta le viene como anillo al dedo....


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2010)

Mira Tonuel, esto viene del hilo del Defcon


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

pufffff...


pues no se si cerrar la posi.... o echarle más huevos al tema... ienso:


----------



## atman (29 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> pufffff...
> 
> 
> pues no se si cerrar la posi.... o echarle más huevos al tema... ienso:


----------



## Violator (29 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mira Tonuel, esto viene del hilo del Defcon



Brutal jajajaja.


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

pues habrá que echarle huevos... 8:


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Nov 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> A bote pronto, la proyeccion que hago de graficos, me lleva a 9500 y caida a 9300, o al reves



::::::

que la clavoooo! preparense para la invasión salvaje de foreros desde ahora


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Nov 2010)

jjjjjj ese rebotín del SP en el último minuto ha salvado los 9300.::


Lo malo es la subasta.....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Nov 2010)

Caguennnnnrosssssssss, que me echan...

Los del bunker del San, ¿no tenéis huevos o qué?, mariconas.


----------



## rafaxl (29 Nov 2010)

Que pasa con el SAN??? :: menudas barridas no?


----------



## ERB (29 Nov 2010)

Allá vamos otra vez.

9.325,10
-2,33%


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

yo estoy dentro de BKT... 


total... como vamos a morir de todas formas... :cook:


----------



## aksarben (29 Nov 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ::::::
> 
> que la clavoooo! preparense para la invasión salvaje de foreros desde ahora



Largo en bombillos, entonces.

Ya veo a tonuel pintado en plan Braveheart, pero en rojo-San-guano...


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Nov 2010)

Bueno al final han aguantado ese 300...please a ver si alguien sabe quien ha metido caña en IBEX a las 17h26.

Ahora el SP debe aguantar los 1180 al cierre.


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno al final han aguantado ese 300...please a ver si alguien sabe quien ha metido caña en IBEX a las 17h26.
> 
> Ahora el SP debe aguantar los 1180 al cierre.




éso lo sabe donpepito... a ver que se cuenta... 8:


----------



## RNSX (29 Nov 2010)

Cerrados cortos abiertos hace varios meses que me tenian practicamente comido todo el beneficio previo; malditos bancos.

abiertos largos en el popular a ver si rebota un poquillo.


----------



## Mulder (29 Nov 2010)

Para redondear estos días falta que aparezca el bombillo de turno con la típica teoría conspiranoica de que van a cerrar las bolsas, casi le espero con impaciencia 

Vamos al lio:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy parecía que no querían hacernos caer porque han iniciado la sesión con una compra de unos 910 contratos, al poco han empezado a vender una pequeña parte pero han vuelto a comprar. Hacia las 10:40 han empezado a vender con cierta fuerza y continuidad, entre las primeras órdenes ha habido una venta de más de 300 contratos y luego otra de unos 240, es decir se han ventilado más de la mitad de la posición de compra en apertura. Una hora después ya han pasado el saldo diario a negativo. A las 13:30 le han metido otro paquetón de unos 200 contratos a la venta y ahí lo han dejado unas horas.

A las 16:30 han empezado a comprar con poco volumen pero poco antes del cierre han vuelto a vender.

En subasta han hecho muchas operaciones pero el saldo ha salido que han vendido.

En resumen, no me ha parecido que tuvieran planeada la bajada de hoy por las compras a primera hora, aunque se han mostrado cautos, parece que últimamente estén más en plan intradiario y que reaccionan a lo que hace el mercado en vez de provocarlo ellos, aunque hoy se han dejado un saldo vendedor bastante importante para mañana. De momento parecen esperar apertura a la baja.


----------



## mataresfacil (29 Nov 2010)

> En resumen, no me ha parecido que tuvieran planeada la bajada de hoy por las compras a primera hora, aunque se han mostrado cautos, parece que últimamente estén más en plan intradiario y que reaccionan a lo que hace el mercado en vez de provocarlo ellos, aunque hoy se han dejado un saldo vendedor bastante importante para mañana. De momento parecen esperar apertura a la baja.



Otra vez a la baja? mañana cierran la bolsa. ::


----------



## rafaxl (29 Nov 2010)

Parece que los yankis quieren remontar un poquin no? hoy hay pomo no?


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

suma y sigue...


yo he apostado a que los gringos aguantan... a ver que pasa... 8:


----------



## credulo (29 Nov 2010)

Jo, y yo diciendo que esto subía, que me quitan los papelitos de las manos ::


----------



## rafaxl (29 Nov 2010)

Los 1180 cada vez mas cerca.


----------



## rafaxl (29 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Los 1180 cada vez mas cerca.



Esto es como de coña, van a tumbar a los europeos y luego ellos de rositas.

Edito: petroleo en vertical y por las nubes.


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> éso lo sabe donpepito... a ver que se cuenta... 8:



El mercado del futuro del iBEX, es un mercado ciego... no podemos averiguar quien opera en él. inocho:


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2010)

*DAX*

El índice pepónico por antonomasia, dibuja una figura que puede suponer un giro:







Estando donde está, ese expanisvo tiene mucho sentido. Fácil ¿no?

*STOXX*

Confirma el giro a la baja:







Pinta mal. En mi opinión registrará un comportamiento muy negativo durante los próximos meses y no sería descabellado apuntar hacia los mínimos de mayo... Ya veremos.

*CRITERIA*

Otro valor que da muestras de querer caer:







El objetivo de caída más bestia lo tenéis ahí marcado. Hay que ir poco a poco y ver cómo va descendiendo, pero eso no mola tanto como fijar un objetivo de golpe.

Un stop cobardica de cortos: los 3.85 en cierre diario.


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Nov 2010)

Vamos a ver el SP...antes de subir un gráfico 1185,80.

Estoy trazando ahora mismo niveles. Base:1173,40 Nivel destacado 1185,40 Parte alta del canal.1197,40


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2010)

Pues ya está remontando 

Creo, como decían esta mañana, que no tocaba hoy bajar


----------



## Mulder (29 Nov 2010)

Ya llegaron los POMOpepones (TM)


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Vamos a ver el SP...antes de subir un gráfico 1185,80.
> 
> Estoy trazando ahora mismo niveles. Base:1173,40 Nivel destacado 1185,40 Parte alta del canal.1197,40



Corrijo 1186,20-1197,50 ::


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

En la subasta del POP han comprado un volumen importante de accs... no he cerrado las posis, llevan acumulando en estos niveles, esta semana hay DUMP.


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Corrijo 1186,20-1197,50 ::



Es lo que tiene trabajar con gráficos...hasta que ajustas la línea te vas unas décimas arriba o abajo....:rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En la subasta del POP han comprado un volumen importante de accs... no he cerrado las posis, llevan acumulando en estos niveles, esta semana hay DUMP.



El botas tambien incrementó su autocartera el viernes pasado


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Nov 2010)

Señores quiero aplausos...me pido trabajar en mercado americano ya....:Aplauso:


----------



## Mulder (29 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Corrijo 1186,20-1197,50 ::



Yo veo objetivo en 1188 del mini-S&P.


----------



## chinclan100 (29 Nov 2010)

*Ya viene la Santa Fe, perdón, la Santa Fed*

Pues al final llegó la segunda POMo del día LaBolsaEnDirecto. Segunda POMO del 29 de Noviembre, 7.22$ mil millones. Tercera mayor del mes, y con TRAMPA y como parece ya que ya todo el mundo conoce a que hora ponerse largos y cerrar, hoy han dejado el movimiento para las 20.20 de la noche, 7 puntos al Sp en unos momentos y sesión arreglada por hoy por nuestra señora de la Santa Fed, perdón, Santa Fed. 

Veremos que sucede sin los 57 mil millones que lleva la Fed inyectados a partir del próximo lunes cuando se termine la segunda Qe.


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

Una tormenta de plusvalías para calmar los mercados, nuestro estimado BCE compró BONOS por valor de 1.348M EUR ... -la semana pasada-

iBEX +10% en un día... locura???? buen comienzo del rally de navidad.


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> El euro empezó su cotización con un gap al alza que en una hora cerrado (1.323-1.327).
> El SP si marca en este momento un gap en apertura de unos 6 puntos, tonteando con los 1190.
> IBEX marca una apertura al alza, pero no para tirar cohetes. (Edito. La noche es muy larga y los indicadores pegan unos bandazos que no se veían desde mayo)
> La presión sobre nuestra deuda ha empezado pronto. El índice que os comenté ayer ha subido casi un punto hasta los* -22.54.*
> ...




El índice marca ....-20,36. A punto de alcanzar los 20 :


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo veo objetivo en 1188 del mini-S&P.



Yo hablo del gordo...de momento ha chocado con el nivel que he dicho....ienso:


----------



## tonuel (29 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Una tormenta de plusvalías para calmar los mercados, nuestro estimado BCE compró BONOS por valor de 1.348M EUR ... -la semana pasada-
> 
> iBEX +10% en un día... locura???? buen comienzo del rally de navidad.




¿Cuántos carajillos llevas...? 8:


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Cuántos carajillos llevas...? 8:



Si toma carajillos tiene una visión clara del mercado, lo digo por experiencia..::


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Nov 2010)

Vamos a ver este segundo ataque del SP...superamos nivel y a ver donde llegamos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Nov 2010)

coñe tonuel, acertó ayer la previsión de hoy


----------



## tonuel (29 Nov 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> coñe tonuel, acertó ayer la previsión de hoy




mis sistemas son inescrutables.... 8:


----------



## rafaxl (29 Nov 2010)

Esto de los yankis es un puto cachondeo en nuestra cara. Mañana volveran a la carga con la deuda europea y ellos seguiran de rositas con sus QEs varias.

Lo dicho ya no voy a que suban o bajen si no a que manipulen todo a su voluntad y encima de victimas.

P.D.: acabaran en verde??? :: me creo todo ya.


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

Tonuel, IRE es un indicador... mañana los mercados abrirán verde +2%


----------



## rafaxl (29 Nov 2010)

Alla van a por el verde, con dos pelotas. Yo alucino...

SP en verde ::

Mañana puede ser un festival esto.


----------



## tonuel (29 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, IRE es un indicador... mañana los mercados abrirán verde +2%




Pues no estaría mal... :fiufiu:


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2010)

Los HFs darán un respiro, actuarán de propio combustible para la subida...


----------



## Gotterdamerung (29 Nov 2010)




----------



## rafaxl (29 Nov 2010)

EL yuro ha salvado el 1.31. Se les hará suficiente? el ibex anda peponcillo ya a estas horas.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (29 Nov 2010)

mañana se desploma acs


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2010)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> mañana se desploma acs




¿por la opa o por la manita...? ienso:


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (30 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿por la opa o por la manita...? ienso:



le van a hacer una opa a acs?


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> mis sistemas son inescrutables.... 8:



Y no computables ni parametrizables, añadiría yo ::

Vamos, que si te pica el culo vendes, y si te rascas la tripa compras :XX::XX:


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

Ya está todo el mundo preparado, afilando cuchillos y con ventiladores Orbegozo apuntando a las CPU


----------



## DeCafeina (30 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo veo objetivo en 1188 del mini-S&P.



Sí señor. Lo ha clavado usted.

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## debianita (30 Nov 2010)

Guanos dias :baba:

esto no tiene fin :XX: Tonuel cuanto queda para los tres mil? He vendido hasta la abuela


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

fuera de bkt a 3,99... :ouch:


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

Vaya ya hemos visto el 92xx que dije ayer....


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

Donde está el punto donde mi compi meterá pasta para sujetar...¿¿???


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Donde está el punto donde mi compi meterá pasta para sujetar...¿¿???



¿en los 8000...? ienso:


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿en los 8000...? ienso:



No tan abajo, de momento, sobre los 9284...sin convicción y 9230 si ve posibilidades de alcanzar el techo del canal.::


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> fuera de bkt a 3,99... :ouch:



Eso le pasa por llevarme la contraria


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2010)

hoy puede ser un gran día...



Spoiler



corto en 9320


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2010)

¿hoy hablará la Salgado o el cejas...? 8:


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No tan abajo, de momento, sobre los 9284...sin convicción y 9230 si ve posibilidades de alcanzar el techo del canal.::



Que mamonazo...esta pillando una buena tajada..de nuevo entrada en 28x


----------



## qpvlde (30 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿hoy hablará la Salgado o el cejas...? 8:



Tanto monta monta tanto


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Nov 2010)

Esto es surrealista...

Solo con una comparecencia de 5 minutos de ZP podrían poner el Ibex en 10.000.

Pero no les sale de ahí, saben que lo van a tener que hacer igual, pero ni por esas, luego dirán de los especuladores, demasiado buenos son, que no lo tiran de 6 en 6 por ciento.

Pensiones -5% = Ibex + 10%


----------



## debianita (30 Nov 2010)

La subasta de deuda del jueves puede ser el fin de hispanistan. Miren como sube la rentabilidad de la deuda de nuestra republica bananera ... Esto da miedo


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2010)

menudo vete-y-ven... 



Spoiler



fuera en 9290, largo en 9295 y fuera en 9325


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> menudo vete-y-ven...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oiga que está usted haciendo un gran trabajo:Aplauso:


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

Y ahora si lo deja caer hasta 230...es que el tío es muy obediente y disciplinado....:Aplauso:

Lo mismo le da por pegarse otros 40 puntos en este canalillo...


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2010)

pues dígale usted que siga... que, mientras no me despisten con alguna llamada o algo... yo no me canso...

este último tirón a la baja lo ha adelantado el Footsie... voy a fijarme un poquito más...


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> pues dígale usted que siga... que, mientras no me despisten con alguna llamada o algo... yo no me canso...
> 
> este último tirón a la baja lo ha adelantado el Footsie... voy a fijarme un poquito más...




Cuidado con las correlaciones que las carga el diablo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Nov 2010)

De Cárpatos:

Rentabilidad al 5,646%...y el gobierno tocándose las narices

¿Lo he soñado yo o hace poco estaba en el 5% pelao? :


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2010)

Buenos días.

He vendido todas las BKT... he ampliado en POP.


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

Que alguien mire la Prima de Riesgo, que a mi me da la risa


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2010)

si antes lo dice usted...


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

Vamos a ver si el niño la pelotita se ha cansado....


----------



## chinclan100 (30 Nov 2010)

Insiders semana 22 al 26 de Noviembre en el Sp. Ratio 1/218 , Compras/Ventas
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Insiders semana 22 al 26 de Noviembre en el Sp. Ratio 1/218 , Compras/Ventas


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2010)

UNa llamada de teléfono, una sola puñetera llamada y ya le pierdo el hilo al asunto...



Spoiler



largo en 9290, pillado y fuera en 9291


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> largo en 9290, pillado y fuera en 9291



Hay que estar atento al tamaño de las velas en los niveles que doy...a ver si vamos aprendiendooooo (a 1 minuto)


----------



## chameleon (30 Nov 2010)

que barbaridad, pasa de castaño oscuro

y SAN perdiendo 20 céntimos diarios

¿cómo va el recuento de ondas? sigo convencido de una onda plana

PD: 7.00 es un soporte MUY importante de SAN, y 6,5 es el fibo .68 de la última subida


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2010)

Dentro de unos minutos, nos cambiamos de ropita....


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Que alguien mire la Prima de Riesgo, que a mi me da la risa



5,73% el bono a 10... 

CDS 360... :ouch:


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de unos minutos, nos cambiamos de ropita....



explíquese por favor... :cook:




¿mamacaca...? :XX:


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2010)

Spoiler



corto en 9280...EDITO: y fuera en 9267


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

El bono alemán mejora, no podían seguir así y tratan de arreglarlo, a la vez que nos hunden más y más.....


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2010)

El euro tiene diarrea

De Cárpatos

Gobierno	[Imprimir]	


Blanco pide a los propietarios de pisos que bajen los precios...en fin...


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2010)

la madre que me parió... y yo fuera del mercado... :cook:


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

Aquí esta el 230...a ver que hace mi niño


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2010)

el aspecto de todo es muy feo, un tirón pa rriba y se saca unos cuartos. yo 



Spoiler



largo en 9242


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2010)

¿dónde está el suelo de bankinter...? :cook:


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿dónde está el suelo de bankinter...? :cook:









Ese te puede ayudar...OYGAAAA HAY ALGUIEN::


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2010)

Interstitial - Noticia

El ministro de Fomento dice que "los tiempos en los que la vivienda y el suelo eran activos únicamente para especular, no van a volver".


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Aquí esta el 230...a ver que hace mi niño



Que feo se está poniendo, ese nivel es importante. Si no mete pasta en poco...es que la cosa se va a poner muyyyyy fea.:cook:


----------



## chameleon (30 Nov 2010)

que bajen las pensiones ya coño

y los sueldos de los funcis otro 5%


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> que bajen las pensiones ya coño
> 
> y los sueldos de los funcis otro 5%



Con quitar administración paralela, un 70% de los Ayuntamientos y las Diputaciones habría bastante.
Peeero como están comiendo muchos de los partidos del pesebre, no lo van a hacer por las buenas.:ouch:


----------



## Mendrugo (30 Nov 2010)

Santander a puntito de llegar a mi objetivo, 7€.
Cerca de ahí estaré con armamento pesado.
Si a esto le uniéramos el pánico que nos falta, serian los ingredientes de una parada en las caídas 
)

Suerte a todos.


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2010)

Dejarlas caer con paciencia.

Ahora la mayor probabilidad es que os saquen los cuartos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Nov 2010)

8700, a ellos creo que nos vamos de cabeza, cuantos dias en rojo llevamos con el de hoy?


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2010)

el spread por encima de 300, 5,73%. Casi estamos en el tipo de rescate.


----------



## chameleon (30 Nov 2010)

a este paso no van a dejar nada para 1T2010


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 8700, a ellos creo que nos vamos de cabeza, cuantos dias en rojo llevamos con el de hoy?



Esta demasiado vertical, es probable que rebote antes.

Las prisas nunca fueron buenas. Pero la tendencia está en marcha.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Nov 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> que bajen las pensiones ya coño
> 
> y los sueldos de los funcis otro 5%



Lo peor de todo es que saben de sobra que lo van a tener que hacer igual, no entiendo a qué viene demorar las cosas.

Mientras les hemos podido engañar para demorar las cosas..., vale, pero ahora ya...


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

Largo en Bankinter a 3,9425... 8:


----------



## zampi (30 Nov 2010)

A capitular!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! que nos queremos comer las uvas tranquilos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Nov 2010)

ultima hora:


Los analistas de Cortal Consors esperan, a corto plazo, un movimiento correctivo del Ibex hacia niveles de 9.202. En el medio plazo, el selectivo presenta máximos decrecientes y mínimos crecientes “en lo que interpretamos como proceso de reconstrucción tendencial. La pérdida de 10.452,20 ha habilitado la posibilidad de recaída hacia niveles de 9.202, sin descartar 8.977,70”. Como escenario alternativo, comentan que la superación de 9.773,80 volvería a reforzar un escenario alcista de medio plazo.


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Aquí esta el 230...a ver que hace mi niño



Cuando lo vea le doy un besito....señores me voy.

Y al señor encorbatado con el logo empresarial atrás, miren lo que se perdieron cuando les dejé el curriculum y dijeron que no valía....::

Por cierto: Esta demostración de sapiencia debe ser recompensada con thanks...de los que escriben y de los que solo leen...
Techo del canal: 9490...los que leen de continuo ya saben lo que eso es...


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Esta demasiado vertical, es probable que rebote antes.
> 
> Las prisas nunca fueron buenas. Pero la tendencia está en marcha.



Estoy de acuerdo, pero le esta faltando fuerza y eso da miedito.



Spoiler



cerrados cortos en 9248


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ultima hora:
> 
> 
> Los analistas de Cortal Consors esperan, a corto plazo, un movimiento correctivo del Ibex hacia niveles de 9.202. En el medio plazo, el selectivo presenta máximos decrecientes y mínimos crecientes “en lo que interpretamos como proceso de reconstrucción tendencial. La pérdida de 10.452,20 ha habilitado la posibilidad de recaída hacia niveles de 9.202, sin descartar 8.977,70”. Como escenario alternativo, comentan que la superación de 9.773,80 volvería a reforzar un escenario alcista de medio plazo.



y que estos pollos cobren por decir cosas así .....

Las verdades del barquero. En fin.


----------



## arrhenius (30 Nov 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ultima hora:
> 
> 
> Los analistas de Cortal Consors esperan, a corto plazo, un movimiento correctivo del Ibex hacia niveles de 9.202. En el medio plazo, el selectivo presenta máximos decrecientes y mínimos crecientes “en lo que interpretamos como proceso de reconstrucción tendencial. La pérdida de 10.452,20 ha habilitado la posibilidad de recaída hacia niveles de 9.202, sin descartar 8.977,70”. Como escenario alternativo, comentan que la superación de 9.773,80 volvería a reforzar un escenario alcista de medio plazo.



osea, que si baja entonces estamos bajando, y si sube estamos subiendo, no?


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2010)

El DUMP está preparado... he vuelto a BKT ...


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> El DUMP está preparado... he vuelto a BKT ...



espero que esté en lo cierto... :S


----------



## rafaxl (30 Nov 2010)

Que pasa?? acabo de conectarme perdiendo un 1% y ahora caso plano... tio esto me esta volviendo loco.


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2010)

Spoiler



largos en 9250 y 9265


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Cuando lo vea le doy un besito....señores me voy.
> 
> Y al señor encorbatado con el logo empresarial atrás, miren lo que se perdieron cuando les dejé el curriculum y dijeron que no valía....::
> 
> ...




Lo veo y no lo creo... ¿es un ataque de zuleuforia lo que está teniendo en estos momentos? ::::::


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2010)

Spoiler



cerrados en 9295



hoy está siendo un gran día.


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

el bono a 10 ha bajado a 5,60... 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

fuera de bkt a 3,965.... 8:


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2010)

Spoiler



largo de nuevo en 9255 [/spoiler ]


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2010)

Están echando a los largos... clarito, clarito...


----------



## Claca (30 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> BBVA
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> Primer objetivo del BBVA alcanzado. Nuevo objetivo bajista: 7.13
> 
> El SAN sigue su camino, que el objetivo era más ambicioso.
> 
> Ya estamos en el rectángulo, parando justo donde las dos líneas negras se cruzan. Ahora debemos ser muy cautelosos y esperar a ver si se intenta un suelo de corto plazo que pueda propiciar algún rebotín, aunque no deberíamos ser demasiado optimistas. Hoy TEF ha dado signos de querer seguir cayendo, así que nuestro rumbo debe seguir y, con más razón, fijado hacia el sur.



¡Hecho! Un puñetero 20% en menos de un mes... joder...


----------



## JMHelsinki (30 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Están echando a los largos... clarito, clarito...




Es decir, habrá Guano


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2010)

Info para hoy:



Spoiler



DAX30, canal intradiario: 6692.65 - 6779.58

De momento la proyección de suelo clavada, desviación <0,05%


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

veo hostias como panes... :cook:


----------



## rafaxl (30 Nov 2010)

Animo que llega el verde!!! ::


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2010)

La bolsa está empezando a descontar un peponazo inminente

Algo van a a hacer


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La bolsa está empezando a descontar un peponazo inminente
> 
> Algo van a a hacer



¿has visto el resto...? :rolleye:


yo creo que aún queda otra taza... :ouch:


edito:


espero...


----------



## rafaxl (30 Nov 2010)

Ya estamos en plano, a ver por donde sale el tiro.







Me fio menos del ibex que de los gitanos del barrio.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Nov 2010)

Alla vamos!!


----------



## rafaxl (30 Nov 2010)

Bueno que... confiais en el verde??


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> largo de nuevo en 9255





Spoiler



cerrados en 9365




Señores, la vida puede ser maravillosa!!! ))

...pero mejor cerrar ahora, que llevarme un susto esperando al techo.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2010)

¿veremos hoy los 1200 en el sp?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Nov 2010)

Ya estamos en zonas de compra para muchs


----------



## qpvlde (30 Nov 2010)

*2º round?*::::


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

¿y ahora que pasa...? ienso:



¿ha soltado ZP alguna tonteria...? 8:


----------



## rafaxl (30 Nov 2010)

Esto sigue igual... Mulder certifica dia de la marmota??? jejejeje


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2010)

Time break para los banquitos... las plusv son buenas... pero esto es un coñazo... ellos disponen del bot ... para centimear, tienes q estar al 100% en la pantalla.


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> *2º round?*::::


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



rafaxl dijo:


> Esto sigue igual... Mulder certifica dia de la marmota??? jejejeje



¿que día es mañana? :fiufiu:


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2010)

He pecado de nuevo... largo en BKT en 3.941€ ...


----------



## rafaxl (30 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ¿que día es mañana? :fiufiu:



Primero de mes, y no se si alguna cosa mas que ignore...


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> He pecado de nuevo... largo en BKT en 3.941€ ...



me apunto... Largo a 3,92... :ouch:



Saludos :cook:


----------



## qpvlde (30 Nov 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> He pecado de nuevo... largo en BKT en 3.941€ ...



Es usted un díscolo :XX: 

hijo mío, los caminos del IBEX son inexcrutables, asín que procure no cometer errores, porque desatará la furia de los leoncios celestiales, que procederán a sodomizarle reiteradamente hasta haber saciado su sed de gacela y haberla convertido en la subespecie gacelus mandrilus:8::XX:.

:fiufiu:mirar tantas horas la pantalla no es bueno para la salud mental:fiufiu:


----------



## tarrito (30 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Primero de mes, y no se si alguna cosa mas que ignore...



se refiere a que mañana hay que hacer guardia para hacer "la pole" al nuevo hilo de Diciembre
... ains! hay que explicarlo todo ::


----------



## rafaxl (30 Nov 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> se refiere a que mañana hay que hacer guardia para hacer "la pole" al nuevo hilo de Diciembre
> ... ains! hay que explicarlo todo ::



Miren mi cara ahora mismo


----------



## debianita (30 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ¿que día es mañana? :fiufiu:



Mañana es el dia en que Criteria reparte dividendo, asi que ir preparando los cortos :XX:

Espero que Zulopata no abra el hilo antes de tiempo ::


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

DP... ¿Cuándo soltamos las bankinteres...?


sobre los 7 euros más o menos... ienso:

Saludos 8:


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2010)

Como sigan dando caña al BBVA, la vamos a poder comprar con la vuelta de las chuches ...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2010)

Leuro/dolar perdiendo los 1,30


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

vamossss p'arriba cojonessssss... :´(


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

No se que me da que me van a petar el ojal... :ouch:


bono a 10 5,62%... ::

Saludos ::


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

yo no pierdo la fe... :S


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

me voy a comer...


y me dejo todo abierto... :S



hasta el ojete... :S


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2010)

Muchísimo cuidado con el SP.

Está en el límite para poder comenzar una corrección.

Hasta el rabo todo es toro pero la situación actual es ésta.

Sobra decir lo que le pasaría al chulibex si el SP se cae.


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Leuro/dolar perdiendo los 1,30



Todo según lo previsto por los que mandan en Uropa.

Esto es una guerra abierta entre USa y Europa y cada cual está jugando sus bazas.

Los daños colaterales como el Chulibex, no cuentan.


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2010)

Pues echando un vistazo a europa, los banquitos franceses, holandeses y belgas (fortis no está precisamente fuerte que digamos) se están dando un buen piñazo mucho más grande que el del SAN o BBVA.

El problema de nuestra deuda parece que sea una cortina de humo y ahora hacia donde van es a por Belgica y Francia.


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2010)

Está claro que les interesa bajarlo hasta que el dolor sea insoportable.

Markets always wins.


----------



## Interesado (30 Nov 2010)

Me parece a mi que la visita a los 9000 es bastante inevitable.

¿Alguien tiene una idea de hasta dónde pueden querer llevar al euro?


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2010)

Hamijo, saberlo sería equivalente a ser millonario.

De momento la corriente es la que es, trend is your friend


----------



## Interesado (30 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, saberlo sería equivalente a ser millonario.
> 
> De momento la corriente es la que es, trend is your friend



Hombre, en la caída anterior creo que fue Starkiller que hizo el cálculo aproximado "por fundamentales" de la caída hasta la zona del 1.1x y la clavó bastante.

No es que quiera una previsión apurada al pip, es más que nada para hacernos una idea de lo que podemos tener por delante. 

No me acaba de cuadrar una caída tan "light" del euro cuando el tema de la deuda está empezando a hacer pupa dónde duele. Se me está haciendo muy raro el timing, la verdad.


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

ahí van los americanos a cerrar el gap... 8:


----------



## carvil (30 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes o

Soporte actual en el E-Mini zona de 1172 resistencia 1195

Oro probando la resistencia 1387 $

Salu2


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2010)

Mira que he operado sesiones difíciles... pero la de hoy se lleva la palma. Hacía tiempo que no tenía una sensación de cansancio tan grande después de terminar en verde una jornada.

Joder, me voy a por un puto vino, que ya me lo merezco.


----------



## tarrito (30 Nov 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Mira que he operado sesiones difíciles... pero la de hoy se lleva la palma. Hacía tiempo que no tenía una sensación de cansancio tan grande después de terminar en verde una jornada.
> 
> Joder, me voy a por un puto vino, que ya me lo merezco.



hombre! "puto vino" no me queda
¿le apetece "puto gordo vino"? o


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2010)

"aged in oak barrels for 4 months"

anda! un gran reserva...


----------



## Misterio (30 Nov 2010)

Bueno viendo las cosas desde la oficina esta mañana parecía que iba a haber mucha sangre hoy pero parece que se han calmado. Me imagino que este habiendo también mucha recogida de beneficios de los cortos que se estan haciendo de oro con nosotros.

El gobierno sigue mutis diciendo que la culpa es de los demás.


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

joerrr.... ¿qué ha pasado...? :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Nov 2010)

A falta de que MM nos los confirme... parece que ya no estamos en Kansas.

El Ibex lleva demasiadas horas "overperformeando" al SP como para que sea una simple rabieta de los chicos de de Botín

Marketmaker, ¿aspirabas a ser un chico de Botín?


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2010)

Spoiler



corto en ibex en 9350 y en Sp en 1183


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)




----------



## atman (30 Nov 2010)

bueno, no tengo P****s suficientes para seguir a ver ue pasa a estas horas. Así que cieero las dos posiciones el obex con otro buen mordisco y el SP en tablas, porque temo que me zurren la badana...

Por hoy "creo" que sido todo.


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

Buenas señores veo que se les ha dado bien el día.....


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2010)

Pues sí, gracias en buena parte a usted.


----------



## EstallidoYA (30 Nov 2010)

Buen momento para comprar SAN ?????????


----------



## JMHelsinki (30 Nov 2010)

EstallidoYA dijo:


> Buen momento para comprar SAN ?????????



LOL


Cuando se nacionalice el banco sus acciones valdrán un par de céntimos. En todo caso ponte corto.


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

EstallidoYA dijo:


> Buen momento para comprar SAN ?????????



con todo el equipo... 8:


----------



## chinclan100 (30 Nov 2010)

Datos de la POMO de hoy.
Importe 6.81 
Total inyectado en el Qe2, 64.18$ mil millones.

LaBolsaEnDirecto. POMO del 30 de Noviembre, 6.81$ mil millones. 64.18$ mil millones inyectados.

Agarraos cuando termine la Fed de comprar, a ver quién sujeta esto.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (30 Nov 2010)

acabaremos como hemos empezado? 

Que continuen las plusvis!


----------



## EstallidoYA (30 Nov 2010)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Cuando se nacionalice el banco sus acciones valdrán un par de céntimos. En todo caso ponte corto.



Entonces ahora es buen momento :X


----------



## Mendrugo (30 Nov 2010)

¡....Como cargan señores.....!
Esto huele a rebote.


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

El Sp sigue agarrado a los 1180 como un campeón. El otro día preguntaron sobre un posible rebote a la zona de los 1220, para seguir subiendo con objetivos más ambiciosos.
Solo el Sr. BL contestó, que piensa el resto de analistas técnicos.?


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> El Sp sigue agarrado a los 1180 como un campeón. El otro día preguntaron sobre un posible rebote a la zona de los 1220, para seguir subiendo con objetivos más ambiciosos.
> Solo el Sr. BL contestó, que piensa el resto de analistas técnicos.?




NPI...


yo voy largo... y agarraoalaskalandras... :S


----------



## chinclan100 (30 Nov 2010)

Un cierre en negativo hoy del Ibex implicaría siete sesiones negativas en las últimas ocho desde que empezó el vencimiento de diciembre y algo así no sucedía desde el vencimiento de marzo del 2009 donde vimos 6 sesiones a la baja en las ocho primeras sesiones del vencimiento para luego enlazar con 8 sesiones al alza rebotando desde los 6700 hasta los 7846 puntos.


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> NPI...
> 
> 
> yo voy largo... y agarraoalaskalandras... :S



No quiero adivinos, quiero opiniones :rolleye:
Así que meta un poquito los pies en el charco....


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No quiero adivinos, quiero opiniones :rolleye:
> Así que meta un poquito los pies en el charco....



el charco me llega hasta el cuello... :S






pero mis bankinteres a 3,92 no las suelto hasta los 17.000 del ibex... )

Saludos )


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Nov 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> NPI...
> 
> 
> yo voy largo... y agarraoalaskalandras... :S



Juanlu, seriedad, que el señor MM ha preguntado a los ANALISTAS TÉCNICOS. Y usted sabemos que falla más que una escopeta de feria.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (30 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> El Sp sigue agarrado a los 1180 como un campeón. El otro día preguntaron sobre un posible rebote a la zona de los 1220, para seguir subiendo con objetivos más ambiciosos.
> Solo el Sr. BL contestó, que piensa el resto de analistas técnicos.?



Es esto una encuesta de sentimiento de mercado gaceril? 

Porque cuando voy al Ikea y me preguntan el codigo postal les digo que que descuento gano yo por las estadisticas gratis!


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Juanlu, seriedad, que el señor MM ha preguntado a los ANALISTAS TÉCNICOS. Y usted sabemos que falla más que una escopeta de feria.









Aquí tiran a dar :XX:


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

Bueno ya está bien....hasta luego.


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2010)

Pues hombre, desde el punto de vista técnico, esta alcista pero con el objetivo incluso más alto: en el 1305 de agosto.


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Juanlu, seriedad, que el señor MM ha preguntado a los ANALISTAS TÉCNICOS. Y usted sabemos que falla más que una escopeta de feria.



las previsiones son previsiones... 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> El Sp sigue agarrado a los 1180 como un campeón. El otro día preguntaron sobre un posible rebote a la zona de los 1220, para seguir subiendo con objetivos más ambiciosos.
> Solo el Sr. BL contestó, que piensa el resto de analistas técnicos.?



Puede que le quede una semana más para intentar de nuevo asaltarlos


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2010)

mañana hay subasta...



y espero que sea un éxito... :S

Saludos :S


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Nov 2010)

Yo estoy fuera esperando al SAN en los 3,99 para entrar larga con todo el equipo ad infinitum.


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2010)

Pues yo al S&P lo veo a medio en el 1250 aproximadamente, ahí espero un rebote importante.

Y aquí el volumen de los leoncios:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día algo engañoso, la caida del Ibex no ha tenido *ningún reflejo* en el volumen del día de hoy que ha sido bajo, además el volumen 'por-lo-bajini' tampoco se ha ido muy lejos del volumen grande, no llega a triplicarlo cuando en jornadas anteriores lo cuadruplicaba o quintuplicaba los días que menos se alejaba del grande.

Hoy han empezado el día con dudas al principio pero han empezado a vender con poca fuerza, hacia las 9:20 han hecho una compra de unos 220 contratos y desde entonces se han dedicado a bailar entre compras y ventas, hasta el punto de que entre las 14 y las 16 solo han comprado.

A las 16 han vendido de nuevo y lo han dejado en piloto automático hasta el final de sesión.

En subasta si hemos tenido un intercambio importante de compras y ventas, aunque al final han ganado las ventas pero la última operación ha sido de compra.

El volumen tan bajo de hoy me hace pensar que toda la bajada de la jornada ha sido un FAKE y que han estado quitándose de encima las posiciones bajistas poco a poco durante la sesión, ya no se ve un climax vendedor propio de los últimos días con un volumen muy alto.


----------



## Claca (30 Nov 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> El Sp sigue agarrado a los 1180 como un campeón. El otro día preguntaron sobre un posible rebote a la zona de los 1220, para seguir subiendo con objetivos más ambiciosos.
> Solo el Sr. BL contestó, que piensa el resto de analistas técnicos.?



Como gacela, coincido con atman. De momento no hay indicios de giro, aunque es vital que no rompa el soporte. Sigo más el DOW, así que recuelgo un gráfico de este índice, porque además comparten una evolución muy parecida (día 5 de noviembre):



Claca dijo:


> DOW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por arriba tiene el problema de que toda esa zona fue la estación previa al periodo de mayor guanicidad de la crisis y eso es algo que el precio recuerda perfectamente. Así que, suponiendo que no rompa soportes, habría que estar muy atentos a cómo sube para arriba y si la volatilidad sigue presente. De ser así, la mejor opción serían cortos al confirmar giro, pero antes, claro, podría seguir subiendo mientras va conformando el techo.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Nov 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo al S&P lo veo a medio en el *1250 *aproximadamente, ahí espero un rebote importante.



¿1250? o querias decir 1150...?

Por cierto estamos en POMO week no?


----------



## Kujire (30 Nov 2010)




----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2010)

Dale Pepon. Duro y al cuello


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> ¿1250? o querias decir 1150...?
> 
> Por cierto estamos en POMO week no?



Lo verdaderamente grave es por donde anda el Chulibex y el SP todavía no se ha movido.

Es como siempre, las subidas las acompaña de forma tímida y las caídas las magnifica.

Estar largo a varios meses vista en el Chulibex para bastante peligroso.

El aspecto gráfico a medio plazo en barras diarias es bastante feo. Feo de ******** diría yo.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Nov 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Dale Pepon. Duro y al cuello



Por supuesto, no iba a ser menos... cerrar el dow en negativo que cosas tenemos. Segun el blog de opciones y futuros hay pomo todos los dias.







Para lo unico que les esta sirviendo es para subir las bolsas y las materias, el euro sigue depreciandose contra el dolar.


----------



## RNSX (30 Nov 2010)

al final de tanto leeros me voy a acabar viciando a esto del casino online.
un dia de estos me vais a tener que explicar eso de los stops, que hoy me he ido a dormir la siesta y se me han quedao comprados unos derechillos de telecinco.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes forería... 

Estos días no he estado muy atento al mercado, y aunque se veía claro en los recuentos, no he aprovechado nada de toda esta bajada... en fin, hay cosas más importantes... o

Os pongo como va evolucionando el recuento, por si a alguien le sirve...







A comentar: El konkorde marca estos días, huida de manos débiles, estocástico tocando niveles de sobreventa extrema y apoyados sobre la alcista de marzo09-junio10. Hay un posible recuento en cinco ondas que correspondería a la Onda1 de la Onda3 de C, en breve tocará un rebote (Onda2 de Onda3 de C) y después vendrá la bajada más fuerte, que podría coincidir con el rescate europeo de España... (Espero equivocarme)

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> El aspecto gráfico a medio plazo en barras diarias es bastante feo. Feo de ********* *diría yo.



Con la censura hemos topado.
Este foro se está volviendo de un opusiano últimamente...

Voy a probar: ******** hostia, ***** coño

Edito: deja decir hostia y coño, coj ones y pu ta no. Debe de ser por lo de la igualdá. Este calopez, que es un moderno.

Edito2: perdón por ensuciar el hilo con este lenguaje tan soez. Voy a colocarme el cilicio un rato.


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Con la censura hemos topado.
> Este foro se está volviendo de un opusiano últimamente...
> 
> Voy a probar: ******** hostia, ***** coño
> ...



Lo repito.

Feo de C_O_J_O_N_E_S.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A comentar: El konkorde marca estos días, huida de manos débiles, estocástico tocando niveles de sobreventa extrema y apoyados sobre la alcista de marzo09-junio10. Hay un posible recuento en cinco ondas que correspondería a la Onda1 de la Onda3 de C, en breve tocará un rebote (Onda2 de Onda3 de C) y después vendrá la bajada más fuerte, que podría coincidir con el *rescate europeo de España*... (Espero equivocarme)
> 
> Saludos...



Halaaaaa, lo que ha dicho. Antipatriota.

Por cierto he pinchado en el enlace de bomberos de su firma, y menuda decepción hoyga, yo esperaba encontrarme un calendario de esos llenos de abdominales y nada... así no vais a recaudar ná. Si junto a ese número de cuenta colocáis un par de fotos de esas como las de los bomberos de Bilbao, os forráis.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Nov 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Con la censura hemos topado.
> Este foro se está volviendo de un opusiano últimamente...
> 
> Voy a probar: ******** hostia, ***** coño
> ...



Ja, ja. 

co-JONES

PUT-a

Son términos bursátiles, calopez está conchabado con los leoncios y con los reptilianos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Nov 2010)

puto ibex de los cojones


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Nov 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Halaaaaa, lo que ha dicho. Antipatriota.
> 
> Por cierto he pinchado en el enlace de bomberos de su firma, y menuda decepción hoyga, yo esperaba encontrarme un calendario de esos llenos de abdominales y nada... así no vais a recaudar ná. Si junto a ese número de cuenta colocáis un par de fotos de esas como las de los bomberos de Bilbao, os forráis.



Pásame el mail por MP y te mando las clasificadas X... inocho:

Recomendaciones para ludópatas:
-Largo :8: en SAN siempre que esté por encima de 7.10
-Largo :8: en BBVA siempre que esté por encima de 6.86 
-Largo :8: en TEL siempre que esté por encima de 16.17 centésimas arriba o abajo... :fiufiu:

Saludos...

PD: Si alguien quiere un calendario, se lo mando dedicado...


----------



## Condor (30 Nov 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Edito2: perdón por ensuciar el hilo con este lenguaje tan soez. Voy a colocarme el cilicio un rato.



Si colocándote el cilicio se te saltan los ojos y los "escupes" como huesos de aceitunas dejámelos en un vaso que esos de tu avatar no son de tirar 



con más floW!!


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Nov 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> puto ibex de los cojones



¡moderata, enchufao!


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Nov 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Si alguien quiere un calendario, se lo mando dedicado...



Gracias... "agosto", ja ja ja.
Yo quiero las fotos del "making-off", esas donde el extintor no tapa todo y tal.


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

Veo que aquí hay gente deportista además de bolsista, yo también me he dedicado a eso de correr y todavía hago mis pinitos....entre carajillo de 103 y anís manolete ::

La búsqueda de niveles por encima de >1230 del SP lo planteaba en 8-10 sesiones. Veremos si es válida la proyección. Pero ya sabéis que más de 48 horas es todo un mundo.


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Como gacela, coincido con atman. De momento no hay indicios de giro, aunque es vital que no rompa el soporte. Sigo más el DOW, así que recuelgo un gráfico de este índice, porque además comparten una evolución muy parecida (día 5 de noviembre):
> 
> 
> 
> Por arriba tiene el problema de que toda esa zona fue la estación previa al periodo de mayor guanicidad de la crisis y eso es algo que el precio recuerda perfectamente. Así que, suponiendo que no rompa soportes, habría que estar muy atentos a cómo sube para arriba y si la volatilidad sigue presente. De ser así, la mejor opción serían cortos al confirmar giro, pero antes, claro, podría seguir subiendo mientras va conformando el techo.




Muchas gracias...:Aplauso:


----------



## kaxkamel (30 Nov 2010)

enésimo off-topic sobre las apuestas de Reta 

bueno... como a mi el casino (bolsa) no me va...
últimamente me dedico a las apuestas. A primeros de mes en Reta aposté 6 a 1, 90 euros a que el ibex acababa Noviembre por debajo de los 10200. O sea, que he pillado un aguinaldillo.

lástima que lo gordo (varias apuestas 14 a 1, 10 a 1... de que el ibex acaba diciembre por debajo de los 9000 no va a poder ser (supongo que tendremos rally de navidad)


----------



## Misterio (30 Nov 2010)

Vaya no ha sido un cierre bonito precisamente.


----------



## qpvlde (1 Dic 2010)

Diciembre

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...5-diciembre-2010-caminito-de-los-17000-a.html

Crupier, todo al rojo :XX:


----------

